# name change** new tww a/f due 14th sept come join me



## charbaby

As title says, would be nice to wait it out with some ladies in similar place x

Since starting this thread months ago loads of lovely ladies have got there bfp but for those of us still waiting come join. X


----------



## Beeka

me me me!!!! :)


----------



## babyaholic

Hi - I am in the same place (at least I think/hope I am!!!)

All signs (CM, OPK & sex drive!!) suggest I ovulated yesterday so just waiting for temp to confirm it - really really really hoping it does!

So only 1dpo and driving myself insane already - working out when my due date would be, when I will finish work etc. I don't know why I do it to myself every time but just can't seem to help it - just me???

Any tips on how we can get through the next couple of weeks?? x


----------



## Beeka

I'm confused - had positive OPK yesterday and now I'm bleeding!? Guessing it is AF? Can't understand why I got the positive OPK. Might have to leave you ladies sooner than I hoped :( 

Good luck to you both :dust:


----------



## Beeka

babyaholic said:


> Hi - I am in the same place (at least I think/hope I am!!!)
> 
> All signs (CM, OPK & sex drive!!) suggest I ovulated yesterday so just waiting for temp to confirm it - really really really hoping it does!
> 
> So only 1dpo and driving myself insane already - working out when my due date would be, when I will finish work etc. I don't know why I do it to myself every time but just can't seem to help it - just me???
> 
> Any tips on how we can get through the next couple of weeks?? x

Oh and I also work out due date - scan dates etc, I can't seem to help it either.


----------



## pinkhope

Hi ladies, I'm in the same boat, I think I O'd yesterday... and don't worry, you're not crazy, I do all the same crazy stuff - "How far along would I be at my birthday, How pregnant will I be at Thanksgiving, will I be pregnant on vacation??, etc..."

Beeka, sorry to hear AF might have got you early... is it a flow like you usally have with AF or is it spotting?

GL to all of you ladies :hugs:


----------



## babyaholic

Glad to know it's not just me!!

Last time I ovulated I had quite heavy spotting a few days after, guessing it was just down to too much bd'ing during O so you never know. x


----------



## Beeka

Not full flow yet but I have slight AF cramps so guessing it is on it's way :( It's not brown - it's red - think spotting is usually brown isn't it? It's a messed up cycle due to the MC...but I got my hopes up after seeing the pos OPK yesterday. Never mind.


----------



## babyaholic

Mine was red last time - mainly just on tp but a bit on my underwear. Lasted a few days but temps stayed up until AF arrived exactly 2 weeks after O.

Keep us posted anyway as you never know. xx:headspin:


----------



## moose31

hi!!! joining the TWW. supposedly NTNP this month but.... its hard to not secretly calculate ovulation :/ fingers crossed this is it ladies gl :thumbup:

whats everyone up to to pass the time? AFM: yardwork/gardening:) just spent all day ripping out overgrown dead ladscaping in front yard cant wait to plant some pretty stuff out there...next project some raised bed vegatable and herb gardens out back :)


----------



## babyaholic

So as we all have a couple of weeks to spare why not share where we are up to??

How long TTC, which #baby are you trying to conceive etc?


----------



## Beeka

babyaholic said:


> Mine was red last time - mainly just on tp but a bit on my underwear. Lasted a few days but temps stayed up until AF arrived exactly 2 weeks after O.
> 
> Keep us posted anyway as you never know. xx:headspin:

Oooooo that gives me hope! I'll wait to see what my temp does in the morning. Do you think maybe I should still try tonight, just incase?


----------



## Beeka

babyaholic said:


> So as we all have a couple of weeks to spare why not share where we are up to??
> 
> How long TTC, which #baby are you trying to conceive etc?

:) I'll stick around until I know for sure it is AF. I already have a daughter who turned 5 in February. Started trying in September but because I have long cycles and had the MC, have only had/tried 4 cycles. How about you?


----------



## foxiechick1

Yes me!! Not sure if I've ovulated today (feel like it but could be in my mind ha!) or Ov tomorrow according to my 1st dates I worked out or maybe Thursday as I can't count and worked out my dates wrong originally! :blush:
Either way it's out of my hands as dtd on Thurs & Sat and can't do anymore as dh is away! So fingers crossed for the long tww! 

Good luck everyone keeping my fingers crossed for us all x :dust:


----------



## foxiechick1

I have a little boy who was 3 in January and this is our 1st month of really trying.


----------



## babyaholic

Always worth a try - what have you got to lose!!!

We are trying for #1 - it's a long story!!

Came off the pill last May after being on it for over 10 years. Conceived fairly quickly and got BFP at the end of July - 2 weeks later ended in a CP at around 6 weeks.

That was last August - since then only had 3 periods - 1 in November, Jan and March.

Was diagnosed with PCOS at the beginning of March but weirdly enough ovulated the week before the ultrasound which confirmed it! Have been told to lose some weight before they will look into giving me anything.

Lost 8lbs so far and last cycle started 16th March so currently on CD33 - If I did ovulate yesterday then my cycle is a lot shorter this month - will be about 50 days compared to the last ones which were over 100 days!! Keeping everything crossed for this time to be the one! x


----------



## Beeka

I use a donor so not sure if it is worth getting him to come over for a donation if I am only going to come on. I had a donation last night so if it is ovulation, hopefully that will be enough. 

Wow 100+ day cycles!!!! And here I am frustrated because I am on CD75. Do you temp/OPK's? What makes you think you ovulated yesterday? 

Well done on the 8lb loss :thumbup: That is fab! Are you going to a slimming club or doing it yourself. I also need to lose weight but really struggle.


----------



## pinkhope

A little about us :

We have been trying for #1 since late summer, with a couple months off in between as DH was away for work. I had an unplanned pregnancy and MC at 19 weeks 4+ years ago with my ex. I was miserable in the relationship even before the pregnancy & MC, and wasn't ready when my ex wanted to try again right away afterwards. I never intended on having a child with him in the first place. The tension of it all eventually tore us apart, amongst other things, and I left. 

Fast forward to now, I still grieve deeply for the baby girl I lost years ago, but I think I have come to terms with it. I have met the man who I truly love and want to be the father of my children, we were married in July and looking forward to starting our little family. So ready to start this next chapter in our lives :)


----------



## foxiechick1

pinkhope said:


> A little about us :
> 
> We have been trying for #1 since late summer, with a couple months off in between as DH was away for work. I had an unplanned pregnancy and MC at 19 weeks 4+ years ago with my ex. I was miserable in the relationship even before the pregnancy & MC, and wasn't ready when my ex wanted to try again right away afterwards. I never intended on having a child with him in the first place. The tension of it all eventually tore us apart, amongst other things, and I left.
> 
> Fast forward to now, I still grieve deeply for the baby girl I lost years ago, but I think I have come to terms with it. I have met the man who I truly love and want to be the father of my children, we were married in July and looking forward to starting our little family. So ready to start this next chapter in our lives :)


Oh bless you what heart ache you have been through but I am so glad you have found happiness now! When you have met the right one you know! 

Sending you lots of :dust::dust: xx


----------



## Beeka

foxiechick1 said:


> I have a little boy who was 3 in January and this is our 1st month of really trying.

Did it take you long to conceive Ryan?


----------



## babyaholic

Beeka - yes I started charting and taking my temps at the beginning of this year. I've had a few days of ewcm and had a positive opk on sunday. (Was also ridiculously horny on Saturday/Sunday!!). You're right 100 days+ was absolute hell on the frustration front.

Have just been going to the gym most days in my lunch hour and using my fitness pal to track calories - seems to be working so far.

PinkHope - Sorry to hear about your loss but lovely that you have now met someone loving who you can share the rest of your life with. Wishing you lots of luck. xx


----------



## foxiechick1

pinkhope said:


> A little about us :
> 
> We have been trying for #1 since late summer, with a couple months off in between as DH was away for work. I had an unplanned pregnancy and MC at 19 weeks 4+ years ago with my ex. I was miserable in the relationship even before the pregnancy & MC, and wasn't ready when my ex wanted to try again right away afterwards. I never intended on having a child with him in the first place. The tension of it all eventually tore us apart, amongst other things, and I left.
> 
> Fast forward to now, I still grieve deeply for the baby girl I lost years ago, but I think I have come to terms with it. I have met the man who I truly love and want to be the father of my children, we were married in July and looking forward to starting our little family. So ready to start this next chapter in our lives :)

No we were really lucky and fell on the 2nd month of trying! What about you with your dd? x



Beeka said:


> foxiechick1 said:
> 
> 
> I have a little boy who was 3 in January and this is our 1st month of really trying.
> 
> Did it take you long to conceive Ryan?Click to expand...


----------



## Beeka

Pink hope - I am so sorry for the loss of your little girl :hugs: I hope your family grows very soon x


----------



## Beeka

2 months wasn't long at all!! Fingers crossed TTC number 2 will happen just as fast. Took 6 months to conceive her but only had 3 cycles in that time. My cycles are alot shorter now than they used to be :)


----------



## GlitterandBug

Hi all - 1st ever post and was hoping to join in here?

Got a peak on cbfm this morning and a nice dark line on my opk this evening so hoping i'll be ov and joining the 2ww tomorrow and the next day. 

We're currently in a bit of TTC limbo at present after 2 mc's one after the other since last Oct and i'm pretty sure last month was a chemical preg (which was disappointing) so i guess you could say we're NTNP this month because i keep swinging back and fore between wanting desperately to be pregnant again to really thinking my body still needs a break.

We already have an 18 month old so we're TTC no 2.

Good luck to all in the 2ww - i'm a terrible symptom spotter and poasaholic (altho i really am going to try to not test til 1st May...)

Glitter x


----------



## Beeka

GlitterandBug said:


> Hi all - 1st ever post and was hoping to join in here?
> 
> Got a peak on cbfm this morning and a nice dark line on my opk this evening so hoping i'll be ov and joining the 2ww tomorrow and the next day.
> 
> We're currently in a bit of TTC limbo at present after 2 mc's one after the other since last Oct and i'm pretty sure last month was a chemical preg (which was disappointing) so i guess you could say we're NTNP this month because i keep swinging back and fore between wanting desperately to be pregnant again to really thinking my body still needs a break.
> 
> We already have an 18 month old so we're TTC no 2.
> 
> Good luck to all in the 2ww - i'm a terrible symptom spotter and poasaholic (altho i really am going to try to not test til 1st May...)
> 
> Glitter x

Hello and welcome :wave:

Sorry for your losses :hugs: Good luck for this cycle - let's hope it's going to be a very sticky BFP!! :dust:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Beeka - thanks for the welcome! I'm telling myself to keep an open mind this month...

Sorry to see you've had losses too. Fingers crossed for sticky BFP's all round x


----------



## foxiechick1

Beeka said:


> 2 months wasn't long at all!! Fingers crossed TTC number 2 will happen just as fast. Took 6 months to conceive her but only had 3 cycles in that time. My cycles are alot shorter now than they used to be :)

No we were very lucky! I hope it happens soon for you! xx :dust:


----------



## Jingles23

Hi, can I join you?
I think I had a + opk yesterday so hoping I o'd today. This is my first month charting and using opks.
:)


----------



## BabyDust04

Hey Ladies! Mind if I drop in too? I am 1DPO today, trying for #2 :)

Babydust to all :dust:


----------



## charbaby

Hi everyone! well this thread soon picked up :) 
Least we have plenty of people to chat to through our 2ww!!! Hate going it alone. xx


----------



## charbaby

babyaholic said:


> So as we all have a couple of weeks to spare why not share where we are up to??
> 
> How long TTC, which #baby are you trying to conceive etc?

Hi Babyaholic.
This is my 3rd baby and been ttc for around 15 months :( hoping this will be it!! good luck everyone xx


----------



## Weeplin

Well I was going to join you but I just got a positive opk! So it's another 2 days for me! Good luck to you all :babydust:


----------



## foxiechick1

GlitterandBug said:


> Hi all - 1st ever post and was hoping to join in here?
> 
> Got a peak on cbfm this morning and a nice dark line on my opk this evening so hoping i'll be ov and joining the 2ww tomorrow and the next day.
> 
> We're currently in a bit of TTC limbo at present after 2 mc's one after the other since last Oct and i'm pretty sure last month was a chemical preg (which was disappointing) so i guess you could say we're NTNP this month because i keep swinging back and fore between wanting desperately to be pregnant again to really thinking my body still needs a break.
> 
> We already have an 18 month old so we're TTC no 2.
> 
> Good luck to all in the 2ww - i'm a terrible symptom spotter and poasaholic (altho i really am going to try to not test til 1st May...)
> 
> Glitter x


Hi hun, 
So sorry for your losses! I really hope this is the month for you!

I so can't wait to sit out our tww with you all!! :coffee: At least we will be able to discuss it without our dh's getting bored! lol.

GL everyone ps glitterandbug I have no idea how I am going to hold out poas until end of the month!!....:shrug: :haha:


----------



## foxiechick1

Weeplin said:


> Well I was going to join you but I just got a positive opk! So it's another 2 days for me! Good luck to you all :babydust:

Oooh GL! Make sure you stay on this thread as want to know how you get on!! Sorry I'm so nosy & so so excited for everyone! lol :happydance::happydance:


----------



## foxiechick1

charbaby said:


> babyaholic said:
> 
> 
> So as we all have a couple of weeks to spare why not share where we are up to??
> 
> How long TTC, which #baby are you trying to conceive etc?
> 
> Hi Babyaholic.
> This is my 3rd baby and been ttc for around 15 months :( hoping this will be it!! good luck everyone xxClick to expand...

Good luck! Really hope this is the month for you!!! :hugs: x


----------



## Beeka

Weeplin said:


> Well I was going to join you but I just got a positive opk! So it's another 2 days for me! Good luck to you all :babydust:

The picture of your baby is sooooo cute!!!! :kiss:

Good luck :dust:


----------



## Beeka

Been to the gym this morning so was expecting full flow to come but no - just a bit of orange when I wipe. Maybe not AF...hopefully not AF!!!


----------



## charbaby

So what date is everyone going to (try) and hold of testing till?
Its my anniversary on the 1st of may so would love to give o/h a positive test gift wrapped :haha: but don't think i could hold out that long x

So for me it's 1st of may if i can wait (yeah right) :dohh:
But maybe around 27/28th April :shrug: xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

Grrr, my first 2 replies have disappeared!!

foxiechick - thanks v much for the welcome. I hate the first 5 dpo - such a limboland!

Beeka - hope it isn't AF at all!

I've told myself to wait until 1st May too, especially after last month but i know myself so well that by 10dpo (so 28th too) i'll be itching to crack open a test...will restrict myself to cheapies tho!

Glitter x


----------



## Beeka

I usually crack by 8dpo! But I always promise myself that the next cycle will be different and I will wait until AF is late. Never manage to wait though :haha:

Is it too early to symptom spot?? I might not have even o'd but still spotting those symptoms!! Just goes to prove it is all in my head :dohh:


----------



## foxiechick1

Beeka fx'd it isn't AF!! x

I should be testing around 2nd May but my mum's birthday is 30th april so would love to know by then....Tbh there's no way I'll wait till May so end of April it will be! lol


----------



## GlitterandBug

Maybe we should all have a pact to NOT test before a certain date? A realistic one though! Like 28th/29th April? 

I know how hopeless I am though and have a ball to go to on the 27th so will be using that as my excuse to test early......


----------



## villagegirl26

hi all i am new to this site so would like to say hello to you all :) i am meant to be 1dpo today but having few cramps so thinking maybe oving now, not bedded since cd 11 as hubby has had man flu lol.. so will be doing the deed tonight even if means having to listen to him sniffing lol.. 
what other signs of iv are there my boobs tingle and i have mild af like cramps like the witch is going to get me.. good luck everyone :)


----------



## foxiechick1

villagegirl26 said:


> hi all i am new to this site so would like to say hello to you all :) i am meant to be 1dpo today but having few cramps so thinking maybe oving now, not bedded since cd 11 as hubby has had man flu lol.. so will be doing the deed tonight even if means having to listen to him sniffing lol..
> what other signs of iv are there my boobs tingle and i have mild af like cramps like the witch is going to get me.. good luck everyone :)


Hello!! :wave: hopefully this month will be all of our month to make it happen!! Enjoy your dtd tonight hope he doesn't sniff too much!! lol x


----------



## foxiechick1

GlitterandBug said:


> Maybe we should all have a pact to NOT test before a certain date? A realistic one though! Like 28th/29th April?
> 
> I know how hopeless I am though and have a ball to go to on the 27th so will be using that as my excuse to test early......

Yes we so should! Might safe ourselves a small fortune too if we are not poas all the time. Not too sure how long I'll be able to hold out for though...lol :blush: x


----------



## GlitterandBug

Maybe if we are really REALLY tempted we should limit ourselves to the IC's...or the Asda ones that don't break the bank!! :blush:

'I promise I will TRY to NOT TEST until 28th April (10dpo) AT THE EARLIEST' :winkwink:


----------



## villagegirl26

lol i agree think we should limit ourselves to the ic's i have just ordered 30 lol theya rrive here tomorrow.. boobs hurting and mild cramping so want hubby to hurry up so can jump on him pmsl.. x


----------



## NinaS

Hello All, Newbie and never posted anything before but find these forums really comforting! TTC for the first time and this is 3rd month trying. Just started charting and using OPK this month and got positive OPK yesterday (CD17) so have been BDing last few days. I hope it's ok to join you guys on the TWW. So great to not be alone in the boat!


----------



## babyaholic

Wow - lots of new posts since I logged off last night - hi everyone!!!

Still waiting for fertility friend to mark my ovulation - my temps went up really slowly last cycle soooo frustrating! Don't know if I'm counting down to nothing at all at the moment!

But, remaining positive so presuming I have in fact ovulated I am planning to try and wait to test until 28th April (12dpo by my calculations). I reckon I will probably cave by middle of next week!!

My friend just gave birth to a baby boy (literally about an hour ago!) - sooo pleased for her but also a bit sad as if my last BFP hadn't ended in a CP I would have been due this week :sad1:. Glad I can say that on here as can't bring myself to say it out loud - sounds so selfish to be thinking of me instead of just thinking happy thoughts for her.


Anyway, no point getting sad - this could be the month right???? [-o&lt;


----------



## pinkhope

Welcome Glitter, Jingles & BabyDust :hi:

I'm @ 2dpo... this is gonna be a looong two weeks. My mom is coming down to visit at the end of May, would love to be able to share the good news with her in person rather than over the phone, so please let it be this month or next!


----------



## charbaby

Welcome all you new ladies that have joined :D I'm so glad there is so many of us to see these 2 weeks through xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

villagegirl26 said:


> lol i agree think we should limit ourselves to the ic's i have just ordered 30 lol theya rrive here tomorrow.. boobs hurting and mild cramping so want hubby to hurry up so can jump on him pmsl.. x

Ha ha, same here! Despite me be being 'relaxed' this month, I text DH to inform him we were DTD this eve...last chance and all that!



babyaholic said:


> Wow - lots of new posts since I logged off last night - hi everyone!!!
> 
> Still waiting for fertility friend to mark my ovulation - my temps went up really slowly last cycle soooo frustrating! Don't know if I'm counting down to nothing at all at the moment!
> 
> But, remaining positive so presuming I have in fact ovulated I am planning to try and wait to test until 28th April (12dpo by my calculations). I reckon I will probably cave by middle of next week!!
> 
> My friend just gave birth to a baby boy (literally about an hour ago!) - sooo pleased for her but also a bit sad as if my last BFP hadn't ended in a CP I would have been due this week :sad1:. Glad I can say that on here as can't bring myself to say it out loud - sounds so selfish to be thinking of me instead of just thinking happy thoughts for her.
> 
> 
> Anyway, no point getting sad - this could be the month right???? [-o&lt;

I think it's perfectly normal to feel that way - i'd be the same and i don't think it's selfish at all! x


----------



## babyaholic

Thanks Glitterandbug.

Ok - so just went on to Amazon and ordered 20 cheap pregnancy tests and 2 clearblue digital - a little over the top?????!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## foxiechick1

babyaholic said:


> Wow - lots of new posts since I logged off last night - hi everyone!!!
> 
> Still waiting for fertility friend to mark my ovulation - my temps went up really slowly last cycle soooo frustrating! Don't know if I'm counting down to nothing at all at the moment!
> 
> But, remaining positive so presuming I have in fact ovulated I am planning to try and wait to test until 28th April (12dpo by my calculations). I reckon I will probably cave by middle of next week!!
> 
> My friend just gave birth to a baby boy (literally about an hour ago!) - sooo pleased for her but also a bit sad as if my last BFP hadn't ended in a CP I would have been due this week :sad1:. Glad I can say that on here as can't bring myself to say it out loud - sounds so selfish to be thinking of me instead of just thinking happy thoughts for her.
> 
> 
> Anyway, no point getting sad - this could be the month right???? [-o&lt;

Aaah hun, not selfish at all!! That is perfectly normal to feel that way! :hugs::hugs:

I only have 2 Asda tests in the cupboard.......at the moment! lol. I definitely don't think you have gone over board with the tests. Is there such a thing??? :winkwink: lol x


----------



## GlitterandBug

babyaholic said:


> Thanks Glitterandbug.
> 
> Ok - so just went on to Amazon and ordered 20 cheap pregnancy tests and 2 clearblue digital - a little over the top?????!!!!!:wacko:

Er no - i am obsessed with buying the CBD's on Amazon as they are so cheap compared to elsewhere!!


----------



## babyaholic

Ha ha - glad it's not just me. 22 tests will at least get me through next week without spending too much money!! Don't think I'll be telling the husband about them all though. :shhh:

On another note - I am supposed to be out at various parties Thursday, Friday and Saturday - what are you girls thinking about drinking during your 
2ww? Are you going to steer clear or carry on as normal for now??


----------



## charbaby

babyaholic said:


> Thanks Glitterandbug.
> 
> Ok - so just went on to Amazon and ordered 20 cheap pregnancy tests and 2 clearblue digital - a little over the top?????!!!!!:wacko:

I have 10 ics, 2 superdrug and 1 cbd :haha: x


----------



## GlitterandBug

babyaholic - very glad you asked that question because i don't know what to do really. 

The past couple of weeks i've had a few birthday (mine included) celebrations which will also include this Sat (21st) and also a ball (27th) and our crowd are known to enjoy a fair few vinos when we get the chance to be child free for the night!! 

My friends know my history and that we're likely to be TTC again soon so NOT drinking won't be an issue, in the sense they won't ask why BUT on a personal level, i'm not entirely sure what to do. Yea, i could have one or two but if i do that, i may have three or four then feel v guilty!! I tend to not drink at all in the TWW but what does everyone else do?


----------



## babyaholic

This is my issue - I'm not usually one to only have a couple while we are out and so I think people will question it if I'm not drinking - in particular on Saturday as there is a free bar!!

I know lots of people who got drunk without knowing they were pregnant and everything turned out fine for them but not sure I'll be able to stop thinking 'what-if'??


----------



## LisaWeaver503

Hi ladies!

I'm jumping on the bandwagon :)

+ OPK, cramps and EWCM on Monday (4/16)

We have 1 beautiful 5 year old and TTC #2.

I've been off of BC for 2 years and REALLY started TTC about 1 year ago. We had a MC in early January so we are REALLY hoping to get a BFP this month!

Since the MC my cycles have been WAY off. I went from having a 29 day cycle to having a 39 day cycle last month, and O' ing late again this month.

I have an appointment for some fertility testing on May 4th (the earliest they could get me in) BUT I have a REALLY good feeling this month.

HOPING everone here gets their BFP!


----------



## babyaholic

Hi Lisa - welcome to the wait!!


----------



## GlitterandBug

babyaholic said:


> This is my issue - I'm not usually one to only have a couple while we are out and so I think people will question it if I'm not drinking - in particular on Saturday as there is a free bar!!
> 
> I know lots of people who got drunk without knowing they were pregnant and everything turned out fine for them but not sure I'll be able to stop thinking 'what-if'??

Same here! Maybe we should try alternating the alcohol with water/coke every other one? Just to slow the drinking down and stops anyone noticing hopefully!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Hi Lisa - really sorry for your loss. Fingers crossed for this month. LOVE your positive attitude! x


----------



## foxiechick1

When i was pregnant with my 1st I had a couple of drinks early on as didn't realise I was pregnant but when I knew for sure but didn't want to tell people why I wasn't drinking till my 12 week scan I just said I was on anti-biotics for an inner ear infection. That was they can't see the 'infection' and everyone knows you shouldn't drink when on anti-biotics! 

It worked for me :winkwink:


----------



## salazjm218

I'm a little behind (my 1dpo is on the 18th) but the TWW has started for me. I think this is the worst part of trying to get pregnant besides seeing a :bfn: Anywho it's nice to know your not alone in the waiting game. I seem to always be on the symptom watch and am a major POAS addict. So far since i've ovulated the syptoms have been light abdominal cramping, vivid dreams, milky CM, sore bbs, headaches, backaches, and i've been feeling like i have a cold (especially at night and in the morning) I guess we just have to wait and see what happens:kiss:


----------



## GlitterandBug

The month i got my :bfp: with DD was the month i got married and the day of the wedding i was 5dpo - didn't even think about being pregnant (we thought we'd skip this month due to the wedding stress) and we had a few drinks while on honeymoon (and more than a few the day of the wedding). Just before we flew home, AF was late so i tested and yup, :bfp:

I wouldn't advocate this but i guess if it's going to happen (or not) then it will regardless of a few bevvies in the TWW so i'm not going to worry too much this weekend (next week'll be a different story tho).


----------



## Mischa90

hello everyone ,

sorry am new to this and i came across this post well i should start my 2ww friday or tomorow i just got my first postive opk and still got some ewcm its cycle day 13 for me tomorow so i guess ovulation will be tomorow but it would be very lovely if i could do this two week wait with other ladies and share some the good and bads news :D

hope you guys dont mind would be very lovely to get to know you all :D


----------



## Jingles23

Wow! This thread grew since I was on last!

We are trying for number 2. I can't say what cycle we're on as we have kind of just been letting things happen since dd was born. I ended up having a mc in oct and since then my cycles have been crazy. Most have been 50 days! This month I'm charting and using opks for the first time. Think I got my first positive on monday and I believe I o'd today finally.

Hubby's been so busy lately though and I was complaining about it to my friend who lives down the road. She actually convinced me to let her take dd for an hour this evening so I could fit in some "alone time" with hubby between him working and going out for a meeting!! Hehehehe! 

Anyways, really hoping this is our month. I'm so ready for another lo. :)


----------



## moose31

foxiechick1 said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Maybe we should all have a pact to NOT test before a certain date? A realistic one though! Like 28th/29th April?
> 
> I know how hopeless I am though and have a ball to go to on the 27th so will be using that as my excuse to test early......
> 
> Yes we so should! Might safe ourselves a small fortune too if we are not poas all the time. Not too sure how long I'll be able to hold out for though...lol :blush: xClick to expand...

Great Idea I am in !! ( well for now until that weak moment )


----------



## anneliese

moose31 said:


> hi!!! joining the TWW. supposedly NTNP this month but.... its hard to not secretly calculate ovulation :/ fingers crossed this is it ladies gl :thumbup:


lol this is totally me! This was my "I'm fed up month, not going to stress out over TTC or focus on it, if it happens then it happens, if not, oh well I'm not going to let it get me down." Not only is it hard to not pay attention to BBT, ovulation, do OPKs etc, but my cycles are regular so I pretty much already know when I'll ovulate (within a 1-2 day period) without having to calculate, so I can't escape it.:wacko::haha:

We didn't BD on ovulation day or the day after, so I don't know how good my chances are this month, but honestly the lack of optimism or knowing it probably isn't my month feels better than the months when we did BD before, during and after O and having really high hopes only to get AF.. anyway hopefully NTNP (but not really :haha:) will work out for the both of us this month :thumbup:


----------



## charbaby

Mischa90 said:


> hello everyone ,
> 
> sorry am new to this and i came across this post well i should start my 2ww friday or tomorow i just got my first postive opk and still got some ewcm its cycle day 13 for me tomorow so i guess ovulation will be tomorow but it would be very lovely if i could do this two week wait with other ladies and share some the good and bads news :D
> 
> hope you guys dont mind would be very lovely to get to know you all :D

Hiya mischa90 and welcome to the tww :D x


----------



## Mischa90

charbaby said:


> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone ,
> 
> sorry am new to this and i came across this post well i should start my 2ww friday or tomorow i just got my first postive opk and still got some ewcm its cycle day 13 for me tomorow so i guess ovulation will be tomorow but it would be very lovely if i could do this two week wait with other ladies and share some the good and bads news :D
> 
> hope you guys dont mind would be very lovely to get to know you all :D
> 
> Hiya mischa90 and welcome to the tww :D xClick to expand...



Thanks Charbaby hope we all get a BFP Soon Whooohooo Excited :D


----------



## charbaby

Hope this is a super lucky thread and all us ladies get our bfp :D x


----------



## charbaby

Phoned my doctor this morning to ask if she can do blood test to confirm ovulation for me, because of my pcos people say that you can't always trust an opk (even though i have never had one as dark as i did this time ) Waiting on a call back hope she agrees to do it. x


----------



## Trissy

Hi, can I join you? I'm 3dpo today - I swear this seems like the longest tww yet. I can already hear the tests calling my name. 

In a perfect world I'd test on April 30th (my birthday, hooray!!) when af is due but I know I'll test before then. Probably start testing at 7dpo. I'm a bit of a poas-addict. :dance: 

I don't have any close girlfriends and my family doesn't know we're ttc so I sure could use some people to talk to about ttc and stuff. It can be really overwhelming at times. :shy:


----------



## OliviaRae

Hi can I join? :) I'm dpo and this is my very first tww! Wishing for a miracle and this will be my only one ;) af is due may 1. Good luck every one!! xx


----------



## charbaby

welcome trissy and oliviarae xx


----------



## OliviaRae

Has any one been feeling "weird"?... I don't know much as this is my first cycle but I think I'm losing my mind ALREADY! :haha: I am having really bad sore boobs! and dizziness?! What the heck. Also I keep thinking I am smelling things burning....DH thinks I'm loopy :wacko:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Evening ladies! :hi: to everyone new joining the 2WW!

How's everyone doing?

I have nothing to report (only 1dpo) except had a terrible headache this afternoon but i think that was more to do with going back to work after 2 weeks off rather than anything else. Also had a v bloated stomach for about an hour - again, too early to be a significant sign!!

Glitter x


----------



## GlitterandBug

Trissy said:


> Hi, can I join you? I'm 3dpo today - I swear this seems like the longest tww yet. I can already hear the tests calling my name.
> 
> In a perfect world I'd test on April 30th (my birthday, hooray!!) when af is due but I know I'll test before then. Probably start testing at 7dpo. I'm a bit of a poas-addict. :dance:

They're calling to me too - i am a poasaholic! I'm going to try and hold off til 10dpo/28th April but it so won't happen (especially if someone else starts testing!!).


----------



## Trissy

GlitterandBug said:


> Trissy said:
> 
> 
> Hi, can I join you? I'm 3dpo today - I swear this seems like the longest tww yet. I can already hear the tests calling my name.
> 
> In a perfect world I'd test on April 30th (my birthday, hooray!!) when af is due but I know I'll test before then. Probably start testing at 7dpo. I'm a bit of a poas-addict. :dance:
> 
> They're calling to me too - i am a poasaholic! I'm going to try and hold off til 10dpo/28th April but it so won't happen (especially if someone else starts testing!!).Click to expand...

Haha, I'll be cheering for you on the 28th (or sooner!)


----------



## wamommy

Hello ladies!

Mind if I join you? This seems like such an upbeat and positive group!

I am TTC #3 after 2 beautiful girls (first IVF, second natural)... and didn't expect to have this much trouble conceiving #3. I thought #2 coming naturally meant that my tubes were "fixed"... I conceived and had an m/c in March, so at least I know I can get preggo! 

Besides resisting the strong urge to test at only 5dpo, I'm feeling great today! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## GlitterandBug

Hello wamommy! Come and join us! I'm sorry for your loss. I hope this will be your last TWW too :dust:

Feeling ok - trying hard not to even think about it yet :wacko:


----------



## foxiechick1

wamommy said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Mind if I join you? This seems like such an upbeat and positive group!
> 
> I am TTC #3 after 2 beautiful girls (first IVF, second natural)... and didn't expect to have this much trouble conceiving #3. I thought #2 coming naturally meant that my tubes were "fixed"... I conceived and had an m/c in March, so at least I know I can get preggo!
> 
> Besides resisting the strong urge to test at only 5dpo, I'm feeling great today! How is everyone else doing?


Hi wamommy

Welcome! I am so sorry for your loss! Lets all keep each other company for the next 2 weeks! Think I'm already driving myself mad as got slight cramping in stomach but only 1-2 days po so prob all in my mind!! lol x


----------



## wamommy

Thanks guys :) This TWW can be tough, and it's nice to have people to vent to. My poor DH appreciates the break!

I'm currently without symptoms, but that isn't too surprising, since I'm only 5 dpo. The biggest symptom I had with each pregnancy was massive acne!! FX for some zits soon!! :p


----------



## missbree04

I'm pretty sure I O'd on 17th (Tuesday). We weren't trying it was more of an oopsy...but after we lost our DS (our 3rd child) 4 months into our pregnancy it would be a welcomes surprise :D I am hope for a :bfp:


----------



## missbree04

wamommy said:


> Thanks guys :) This TWW can be tough, and it's nice to have people to vent to. My poor DH appreciates the break!
> 
> I'm currently without symptoms, but that isn't too surprising, since I'm only 5 dpo. The biggest symptom I had with each pregnancy was massive acne!! FX for some zits soon!! :p

I started getting zits a on my chin which I usually dot get until right b4 my period or in first tri of pregnancies...we can hope together !!!


----------



## pinkhope

Hey ladies... checking in at 3dpo... nothing really new here! I thought I was smelling weird things today, was thinking hmmm?? Everyone else at work said they didn't smell anything. Buuut then a guy walked in and said it smelled weird too, so I know it REALLY DID smell!! lol :haha:

I wanted to give my two cents on the drinking bit... I have completely eliminated drinking while TTC. I was never really much of a drinker so it wasn't much of change, but... I would say to anyone who still drinks while TTC to at least go without during your TWW. Why take any chances? I know lots of women drink in the start of their pregnancy without knowing they are pregnant and everything turns out fine, but if it can be avoided, why bother risking it?

Hope all of you are having a great night!! :hugs:


----------



## GlitterandBug

pinkhope said:


> I wanted to give my two cents on the drinking bit... I have completely eliminated drinking while TTC. I was never really much of a drinker so it wasn't much of change, but... I would say to anyone who still drinks while TTC to at least go without during your TWW. Why take any chances? I know lots of women drink in the start of their pregnancy without knowing they are pregnant and everything turns out fine, but if it can be avoided, why bother risking it?
> 
> Hope all of you are having a great night!! :hugs:

It's true, why bother risking it when you know you're TTC. The month of the BFP with my DD was 5 cycles in and i think i'd been so good up til then not drinking that i thought that i'd give myself a break for a month but lo and behold :bfp:

I'm going to limit what i drink tomorrow BUT i think because of next Friday being a big night, i _may_ have to test early to be sure of what to do :winkwink:


----------



## charbaby

Morning ladies, Hope everyone is doing well!
Nothing to report from me as of yet. 
Dying to poas already tho!!!!! next week seems so far away lol x


----------



## babyaholic

charbaby said:


> Morning ladies, Hope everyone is doing well!
> Nothing to report from me as of yet.
> Dying to poas already tho!!!!! next week seems so far away lol x

Wow can't believe how many more posts there are on here since I last looked!!

I am sooo with your Charbaby - dying to do a test already even though I know it would be pointless as wouldn't show anything yet at only 4dpo!!

Not a great deal of changes for me as yet, only thing is my bbs feel huge today for some reason????


----------



## charbaby

babyaholic said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, Hope everyone is doing well!
> Nothing to report from me as of yet.
> Dying to poas already tho!!!!! next week seems so far away lol x
> 
> Wow can't believe how many more posts there are on here since I last looked!!
> 
> I am sooo with your Charbaby - dying to do a test already even though I know it would be pointless as wouldn't show anything yet at only 4dpo!!
> 
> Not a great deal of changes for me as yet, only thing is my bbs feel huge today for some reason????Click to expand...

I Know i think i can hold off till after the weekend because it really would be pointless but next week is going to be a killer!! xx
Huge boobs = good sign :D xx


----------



## babyaholic

You're right, holding off ok up to now but as soon as those tests arrive in the post I know they will start talking to me!!!

Hoping the bbs is a good sign. I just want to go to sleep and wake up in a weeks time! x


----------



## mindyb85

Can I join too. I think i finally o'd yesterday on my own for the first time (maybe ever) :wohoo: dh and i have been ntnp/ttc for almost 2.5 years. I have pcos and low thyroid amoungst other things. We've had one confirmed MC on my third round of clomid last summer. Since then i have only had three cycles. Two were 120 days and the third was sliced down to 45 a week after i started working out. I was told to lose weight and so far have dropped about 17 lbs! I have been taking metformin now for about two months and i started taking vitex about a month ago and threw maca root in for good measure a couple weeks ago. If this combo helped me actually ovulate ill be ectastic! I also realized I was pretty relaxed yesterday because I just got the job that I wanted as well so maybe that helped to. Ill officially be testing may 3 (unofficially in about 5 days :haha:) I hope everyone gets their :bfp:s. :dust:


----------



## HopeforFuture

Sounds good Moose! I haven't the drive or green fingers to garden like that.

I'd like to join you ladies in the TWW if you'll have me :blush:

I Od 15th April - looking to test 29th April. I am passing the time by going out with my friends when I'm not working.

Fingers xd for all you ladies!


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> babyaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, Hope everyone is doing well!
> Nothing to report from me as of yet.
> Dying to poas already tho!!!!! next week seems so far away lol x
> 
> Wow can't believe how many more posts there are on here since I last looked!!
> 
> I am sooo with your Charbaby - dying to do a test already even though I know it would be pointless as wouldn't show anything yet at only 4dpo!!
> 
> Not a great deal of changes for me as yet, only thing is my bbs feel huge today for some reason????Click to expand...
> 
> I Know i think i can hold off till after the weekend because it really would be pointless but next week is going to be a killer!! xx
> Huge boobs = good sign :D xxClick to expand...

Big boobs does sound good (not in a pervy way!)

I'm only 2dpo and had the same bloating as yesterday and just feel off. I have been ill for a week so it's probably related to that rather than anything else. As i'm writing this i'm feeling a bit crampy but it's TOO EARLY!!! Arghhhhhh! This is going to be a loooooooong TWW!!!!


----------



## GlitterandBug

:hi: to those just joining the thread too x


----------



## Mischa90

is it normal to feel low or feel like you dont want to do nothing after ovulation Sighs not a good day to day need some cheering up lol

i think i ovulated either on the 18th or yesterday do you guys reckon it would be too early to test on the 29th?


----------



## GlitterandBug

Mischa90 said:


> is it normal to feel low or feel like you dont want to do nothing after ovulation Sighs not a good day to day need some cheering up lol
> 
> i think i ovulated either on the 18th or yesterday do you guys reckon it would be too early to test on the 29th?

I'm trying to hold out til then too and am 2dpo. It maybe too early but sometimes BFP's show earlier than 10dpo. I think it all depends on implantation.

I hate this part of the TWW the most because it really is a complete limbo. Too early to properly SS and too early to test. Sucks all round so yea, i think it's normal to feel a bit 'blah' :hugs:


----------



## HopeforFuture

Hi Glitterbug - I've been feeling odd and twingy in my abdomen since 3DPO and I keep figuring it's too soon too. I feel like you do at the moment as I'm still on Easter hols from work. I am actually DYING to go back to work so that my mind is taken off the TWW! AARRGGHH!!

Mischa90 - I think it is definitely normal to feel low after O coz BFP is not in your hands anymore - there is nothing more you can do! I have swayed between feeling OK and really down today myself. You may be OK with an early test on 29th - I know lots of women test 11DPO but I wait until 14DPO to be sure i"m not getting a false negative. x


----------



## Mischa90

HopeforFuture said:


> Hi Glitterbug - I've been feeling odd and twingy in my abdomen since 3DPO and I keep figuring it's too soon too. I feel like you do at the moment as I'm still on Easter hols from work. I am actually DYING to go back to work so that my mind is taken off the TWW! AARRGGHH!!
> 
> Mischa90 - I think it is definitely normal to feel low after O coz BFP is not in your hands anymore - there is nothing more you can do! I have swayed between feeling OK and really down today myself. You may be OK with an early test on 29th - I know lots of women test 11DPO but I wait until 14DPO to be sure i"m not getting a false negative. x

Thanks the only reason i would want to test on the 29th is because i will be married for 6months and to get a BFP on that day as well would be sooo lovely but lets wait and see 

hmm i think i need to get myself busy and stop thinking about it for a bit lol


----------



## GlitterandBug

HopeforFuture - I actually could eat all those cupcakes in your avatar right now. With a cup of tea. Yum!!

I agree about the distraction - thank god it's the weekend!


----------



## Mischa90

lol talking about tea am going to make myself a nice cup now with cookies yum


----------



## GlitterandBug

Mischa90 said:


> lol talking about tea am going to make myself a nice cup now with cookies yum

Jealous. Oooh although I have some B'day cake left. Might do the trick!


----------



## Mischa90

GlitterandBug said:


> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> lol talking about tea am going to make myself a nice cup now with cookies yum
> 
> Jealous. Oooh although I have some B'day cake left. Might do the trick!Click to expand...

lol nice enjoy and relax xxx


----------



## HopeforFuture

I would so love some cake! I'm trying to be good whilst TTC this month though by limiting my sugar intake and eating more fresh fruit and veg. 

My own avatar taunts me...


----------



## GlitterandBug

HopeforFuture said:


> I would so love some cake! I'm trying to be good whilst TTC this month though by limiting my sugar intake and eating more fresh fruit and veg.
> 
> My own avatar taunts me...

You are being v good indeed! I've been terrible this month TTC (too much wine and cake...well, it was my birthday and we were supposed to be NTNP...:winkwink: )


----------



## Trissy

The twinges are driving me mad!! So uncomfortable. I choose to believe it is a good sign though and not the other possibility - af about to hit really, really early. Must think positive, or try anyways. 

Hope everyone is doing well in what seems to be the longest tww ever. :)


----------



## OliviaRae

Trissy said:


> The twinges are driving me mad!! So uncomfortable. I choose to believe it is a good sign though and not the other possibility - af about to hit really, really early. Must think positive, or try anyways.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well in what seems to be the longest tww ever. :)

Trissy, what do the twinges feel like? This is my first tww and all this is new to me haha. The other day I was walking in the store and got the weirdest sharp pain inside my vagina? It only lasted about 30 seconds but it caught me off guard :shrug:


----------



## foxiechick1

Evening ladies! Hope you are all ok. I was having some crams yesterday, more like a dull ache but nothing today..no other symptoms....yet....still very early so am keeping my fingers crossed! x


----------



## Trissy

OliviaRae said:


> Trissy, what do the twinges feel like? This is my first tww and all this is new to me haha. The other day I was walking in the store and got the weirdest sharp pain inside my vagina? It only lasted about 30 seconds but it caught me off guard :shrug:

I had two incidents of a quick sharp pain, I know what you're talking about! These twinges though are just strange. I can't even think of the words to describe, almost feel like little pulsing sensations. And of course some mild af like cramping just to make the day awesome, hah!

Here's hoping these are good signs!


----------



## wamommy

trissy, I get those too! For me it feels like little warm needles randomly poking my pelvic floor. Ugh!

I don't have mega-acne yet (my #1 sign with both kids) so I'm not too hopeful though.


----------



## OliviaRae

wamommy, I have been breaking out like CRAZY!!! It's sooo annoying haha what the heck! No twinges today but DH and I took all 6 of our nieces and nephews to the amusement park today and I rode the go-carts and felt horrible nauseous afterwards! Don't know if that's anything but hey it's something haha probably just a horrible ride lol

FX!!!


----------



## wamommy

OliviaRae, that's a great sign! It's not so fun dealing with the actual break-outs, lol ... but at least it may be great news soon!

My skin is actually BETTER than it's been in years. I haven't had a breakout in a week or two. What the heck??? I spend YEARS wanting clear skin, and now that I want Zits it's clear!!!


----------



## OliviaRae

wamommy said:


> OliviaRae, that's a great sign! It's not so fun dealing with the actual break-outs, lol ... but at least it may be great news soon!
> 
> My skin is actually BETTER than it's been in years. I haven't had a breakout in a week or two. What the heck??? I spend YEARS wanting clear skin, and now that I want Zits it's clear!!!

haha well that's good, what's you're secret?? I'm freaking out over here. My whole chin is red and inflamed and painful :dohh: Don't know what the heck is going on..... FX you get some zits soon! ;)


----------



## wamommy

haha ty!


----------



## Beeka

Hello and welcome to everyone who has joined since I last popped in :flower:

FF gave me crosshairs :happydance::wohoo::yipee: and no more spotting!!

My "post O" temps are not that high so still not sure but for now I'm going to assume I have ovulated and start SSing :haha:

So far....I've been really tired but could be down to late nights :shrug: I've been having shooting pains is one of my nipples and I'm constipated :shy: 

Still feels like ages until I can test :dohh:


----------



## HopeforFuture

I am so glad you ladies have twinges and cramps so soon after O. I thought I was going crazy and imagining feeling those from 3DPO!

I'm now 6DPO and the feeling's changed. I feel really heavy, like I'm going to get a visit from AF, but AF shouldn't rear her ugly head for over a week! What's going on??!! Instead of discomfort that comes and goes I now have a permanent aching (not painful, just weird) on my right side where I Od from and across my abdomen and right side of my back. I can't lie comfortable in any position. I'm still not holding out any hope just yet though. Can't bear the fall...


----------



## Beeka

HopeforFuture - Do you usually feel like that after O? I say if it is feels different to normal then it must be a good sign! But know what you mean about not wanting to get your hopes up! This wait is torture!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Beeka said:


> HopeforFuture - Do you usually feel like that after O? I say if it is feels different to normal then it must be a good sign! But know what you mean about not wanting to get your hopes up! This wait is torture!

I had twinges in the TWW in December, and since then nothing. It's not a normal feeling for me and I've never felt this heavy feeling before nor the achiness in my back - I don't even get that with AF - all the aches are at the front when she visits. 

8 days to testing - I'm gonna keep myself busy and try not to think about it! Knowing me it's probably either in my head or something like a bladder infection! Lol! 

Best of luck to you this month! :dust: x


----------



## mindyb85

Sorry to intrude ladies. My temp went back down this morning so i guess yesterday was just a rouge temp :-(


----------



## OliviaRae

That's great, Beeka. Hopefully you get your BFP!! I haven't really been feeling that bad so I don't know. I feel like I'm not pregnant but then I'm like what am I saying?! I've gotta have hope! :dust:

Question though.....has any one been STARVING?? Like the second you wake up if you don't eat you feel like you might die?? :shrug: I usually only eat like this right before AF but witchy isn't due for like 10 days.....weird


----------



## sassy_mom

Hi ladies! I am joining all of you on the 2WW. I am currently on 7 dpo and blush:) have tested twice already despite knowing it won't do any good. 

A little about me...I'm a mom of a precious 3 and a half year old girl. She is my princess ... in combat boots! haha! My husband and I have been married almost 6 years and have been together since 8th grade. <3
My husband and I always said that after her delivery we would not have anymore. It was awful. It took me 8 months to heal after her ... and it was not a C-section. :wacko: .... However we have since changed our minds and thought to start ttc in June or July of this year ... :blush: as you can see I am 7 dpo and impatiently awaiting a + result already. I have been off of birth control for almost 2 years because it did insane things to my body. We kick it old school and still giggle when we go buy a box of condoms. One night, in the heat of the moment, neither of us cared as to what may (or may not) happen and just went with it. Since 3 dpo I have been crampy/twingy, for the last 2 days my boobs are sore to touch (which is not normal), and mostly STARVING. Typing that word makes my stomach growl. I ran across this site in doing searches for early pregnancy symptoms and the 2WW and am excited to have some ladies to share this wait with. Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## sassy_mom

I just found the link to the abbreviations. Some of them I didn't know when reading other postings! Whew! Now I can keep up :) 

Here's hoping for a BFP soon


----------



## charbaby

Hello to all new posters :D
Hope everyone is doing well and staying POSITIVE!!!!!
Well I still have nothing to report yet, Really wanting to poas! but holding myself back, when i need a wee i hear them calling me lol but I am determined to make it till late next week. Think by wednesday i might give in tho xxxx


----------



## Mischa90

Hi everyone ,

hope all is well..i think i am imagining things but i have noticed today that i am more tired then usual i have no energy whatsoever cant be asked to clean the house and i even left to my sisters early in the morning as i couldnt be asked to stay home lol..i also did had a good night sleep kept on waking up and i was cold weird i know..i woke up 4am to go to the toilet :S

i also have noticed that i have white thich lotiony cm sorry (Tmi) and few shooting pains near my nipples and the side of my boobs 

i think this aint possible but we will wait and see..am currently 2-3dpo *sighs*


----------



## Trissy

I think we should rename this thread the Symptoms Spotters Club, hehehe. :happydance:

I was sooooo tired I could barely function yesterday. Today, so far, I'm feeling more awake and alert than I have in weeks. Strange really sticky CM yesterday which is new for me but that has since dried up. Boob pain today though, hooray!! Never thought I'd get excited to have sore boobs, haha. :happydance:

I also have a confession.... I tested. BFN of course, but I had to!! :blush: 

This is why I buy the ICs.. How did women survive before at home pregnancy tests?!?!


----------



## Mischa90

lol @ renaming this thread ...but i heard you only get symptoms when implantation takes places which is around 6dpo right?


----------



## Trissy

That's when the pregnancy symptoms start because the production of hCG doesn't take place until implantation takes place, but there really isn't much out there on what symptoms happen when conception takes place. 

Theoretically there should be changes to the body at that point but I haven't really found much on it. What little I have found would indicate pretty negligible symptoms at best. Things you really wouldn't notice unless you were really really watching and could just be chocked up to regular hormonal fluctuations on any given day. 

I choose to believe I am pregnant until proven otherwise though, and these are all wonderfully uncomfortable signs. :winkwink:

I swear I've found out more about the baby making process here than from my doctor or my other doctor (google )


----------



## GlitterandBug

Hi ladies! Happy Saturday!

Nothing to report from me - 3dpo and nothing out of the ordinary symptom wise.

Lol to renaming the thread!


----------



## wamommy

Trissy, I tested too! Dang it all, I knew it would be negative, lol... Ah well, now at least my FMU is gone and I can get on with the day and wait to test again tomorrow. I promised myself I'd wait until 10 dpo this cycle, but I couldn't do it! 

No symptoms to spot for me, unfortunately :( My bbs are sore, but they always are during the TWW. Other than that, I think I'll go out and enjoy the sun today and get some exercise :D


----------



## HopeforFuture

LOL to renaming the thread! It so should be called that

I feel embarrassed now though that I am one of the people who instigated that name change!:blush:

I'm ignoring any potential signs from now on - sign spotting will drive me :wacko:!!!


----------



## Trissy

HopeforFuture said:


> LOL to renaming the thread! It so should be called that
> 
> I feel embarrassed now though that I am one of the people who instigated that name change!:blush:
> 
> I'm ignoring any potential signs from now on - sign spotting will drive me :wacko:!!!

I say let the madness begin!


----------



## OliviaRae

Ugh I want to symptom spot!! :( lol to the name change


----------



## anneliese

wamommy said:


> No symptoms to spot for me, unfortunately :( My bbs are sore, but they always are during the TWW. Other than that, I think I'll go out and enjoy the sun today and get some exercise :D

Are yours always sore the entire TWW? That's what happens with me and since the day before ovulation they've been sore, so I'm getting worried it's a bad sign because there's no change so far.. they normally only stop hurting a day or two after AF comes


----------



## MrsP2be

Hello ladies . Can I join the two week wait please ? Not temping but I am charting and had positive opk's. Had ovulation pains Thursday so keeping fingers crossed.

Had the mirena coil removed in feb , ovulated in march but had no Af until 2nd April so was going out of my head thinking my bits didnt work :-(

I have a fifteen year old son and so want to have a baby again. I have a wonderful fiancé who will be a lovely daddy so really am keeping my fingers crossed that our wish comes true soon. 
Symptom spotting wise , my lillian's are feeling heavy and tender and I want to wee alot!

I wear a moonstone bracelet and. Tonight is a full moon , a time for new beginnings and positive changes ........ Sending baby dust to all and hoping for lots of lovely BIG FAT POSITIVES in two weeks time xxxxxxx


----------



## wamommy

anneliese said:


> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> No symptoms to spot for me, unfortunately :( My bbs are sore, but they always are during the TWW. Other than that, I think I'll go out and enjoy the sun today and get some exercise :D
> 
> Are yours always sore the entire TWW? That's what happens with me and since the day before ovulation they've been sore, so I'm getting worried it's a bad sign because there's no change so far.. they normally only stop hurting a day or two after AF comesClick to expand...

Yep Yep... the first month TTC I thought it was a for sure sign, but then it's happened every cycle. Hormones? IDk... annoying? definitely!!


----------



## foxiechick1

Evening ladies! Hope you are all well. No symptoms for me to spot just really thick cm (sorry for TMI) no sore boobs had some cramps yesterday and now nothing else, just the urge to poas!!! Resisted so far but only as I only have 2 in the cupboard!! 

GL to everyone and lots of :dust: and figers are firmly crossed!! x


----------



## Beeka

Good morning :)

A good temp rise this morning which definitely confirms ovulation, however FF have moved ovulation from CD74 to CD76. I felt ovulation pain on CD75 so I am going to say 5dpo. 

I can't help but symptoms spot....had some light cramping last night and awful wind :blush: Still very tired but no sore bbs. I really NEED to test soon but don't have any in the house :dohh:


----------



## Mischa90

Morning ladies,

hope everyone is all well and spotting more symptoms lol

ive just ordered 15 pregnancy test from amazon ...hope it arrives early so i can use them as soon as possible i think am going to start testing around 6/7dpo if they arrive on time 

when are you lovely ladies going to start testing for some reason ive got a good feeling this month .....:D

I also had a weird dream last night my sister being pregnant :S


----------



## HopeforFuture

Mischa90 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> hope everyone is all well and spotting more symptoms lol
> 
> ive just ordered 15 pregnancy test from amazon ...hope it arrives early so i can use them as soon as possible i think am going to start testing around 6/7dpo if they arrive on time
> 
> when are you lovely ladies going to start testing for some reason ive got a good feeling this month .....:D
> 
> I also had a weird dream last night my sister being pregnant :S

Most of my symptoms seem to have disappeared this morning - not sure what's going on there!

I'm going to start testing 14dpo on 29th. 

Fingers crossed for everyone!!! :dust:


----------



## Mischa90

HopeforFuture said:


> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> 
> hope everyone is all well and spotting more symptoms lol
> 
> ive just ordered 15 pregnancy test from amazon ...hope it arrives early so i can use them as soon as possible i think am going to start testing around 6/7dpo if they arrive on time
> 
> when are you lovely ladies going to start testing for some reason ive got a good feeling this month .....:D
> 
> I also had a weird dream last night my sister being pregnant :S
> 
> Most of my symptoms seem to have disappeared this morning - not sure what's going on there!
> 
> I'm going to start testing 14dpo on 29th.
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone!!! :dust:Click to expand...



hope my pg test arrive a day before the 29th as well its a big day for me that day and to have a +hpt would be amazing it will be 10/11dpo for me so might wait until then and test together?


----------



## HopeforFuture

Mischa90 said:


> hope my pg test arrive a day before the 29th as well its a big day for me that day and to have a +hpt would be amazing it will be 10/11dpo for me so might wait until then and test together?

Deal! To confirm, test together on 28th or 29th? I will be 13/14DPO then so I don't mind either x :dust:


----------



## Mischa90

Deal! To confirm, test together on 28th or 29th? I will be 13/14DPO then so I don't mind either x :dust:[/QUOTE]


Deal ..tap tap tap tap loool am already nervous xx


----------



## HopeforFuture

Mischa90 said:


> Deal! To confirm, test together on 28th or 29th? I will be 13/14DPO then so I don't mind either x :dust:


Deal ..tap tap tap tap loool am already nervous xx[/QUOTE]
Me too! We're in this together though! How long have you been TTC for? x


----------



## Mischa90

i got pregnant straight after i started ttc which started beg december then it turned out to be a early failed pregnancy my hcg took forever to come down..so i just had my 1st period on the 7th april so am back on it again lol what about yourself how long have you been ttc for ?


----------



## HopeforFuture

Sunday will be the end of cycle 7 or the start of something great! I've been trying since October and have yet to see a BFP. 

Fingers firmly crossed for us both! x


----------



## Mischa90

yh definatly hope we all get BFP soon xxx


----------



## GlitterandBug

I'm with you for testing on the 28/29th although i'll only be 10/11 dpo. Not feeling confident at all this month!

:dust:


----------



## OliviaRae

I tested last night :blush: I knew it would be negative but DH was all excited...xx


----------



## Mischa90

HopeforFuture said:


> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> hope my pg test arrive a day before the 29th as well its a big day for me that day and to have a +hpt would be amazing it will be 10/11dpo for me so might wait until then and test together?
> 
> Deal! To confirm, test together on 28th or 29th? I will be 13/14DPO then so I don't mind either x :dust:Click to expand...




OliviaRae said:


> I tested last night :blush: I knew it would be negative but DH was all excited...xx

how many dpo was you last night hun?


----------



## HopeforFuture

GlitterandBug said:


> I'm with you for testing on the 28/29th although i'll only be 10/11 dpo. Not feeling confident at all this month!
> 
> :dust:

Great! We will all be in this together! Bring on POAS! xx


----------



## Mischa90

@ glitterandbug-: we be around the same time then..what day did you think you ovulated..me i had a +opk 17th ,18th and sharp pain on friday 19th and the line on the opk on the 19th got lighter...:)


----------



## sassy_mom

This is all very exciting! We will all find out around the same time. The waiting is absolutely driving me insane! I think the name change is hilarious! I am 8 dpo today and half way there! It seems like this next week will not get done soon enough! 
My BBS are still sore! 3 days straight now and that never happens for me. Usually they are sore the night before AF comes and then they stop hurting. (yay for sore bbs?? lol!) Still have the twingy cramps and yesterday I had a lot of pulling and tugging feelings. The CM is insane. 
All these symptoms make me want to :happydance:

Come on next week!!!


----------



## babyaholic

Wow - I'm loving how popular this thread is - hi everyone!!! :hi:

Been a really hectic weekend but so far no symptoms really. Not sure if that's a good thing as every other cycle I've had every symptom under the sun and it hasn't resulted in anything!!

Fertility Friend has given me my cross hairs on 16th as I thought so I'm at 6dpo today. My temps are a bit weird though so knowing my luck it will decide in a couple of days that I didn't actually ovulate. Keeping everything crossed that the weird temps are just down to 3 late nights and a few drinks. 

My tests haven't arrived from Amazon yet - probably just as well as I'm bound to test as soon as they do - even though officially I am going to wait until next weekend.

I just peed on a opk just to get my POAS fix, not sure what I was hoping to achieve!!! :blush:


----------



## charbaby

babyaholic said:


> Wow - I'm loving how popular this thread is - hi everyone!!! :hi:
> 
> Been a really hectic weekend but so far no symptoms really. Not sure if that's a good thing as every other cycle I've had every symptom under the sun and it hasn't resulted in anything!!
> 
> Fertility Friend has given me my cross hairs on 16th as I thought so I'm at 6dpo today. My temps are a bit weird though so knowing my luck it will decide in a couple of days that I didn't actually ovulate. Keeping everything crossed that the weird temps are just down to 3 late nights and a few drinks.
> 
> My tests haven't arrived from Amazon yet - probably just as well as I'm bound to test as soon as they do - even though officially I am going to wait until next weekend.
> 
> I just peed on a opk just to get my POAS fix, not sure what I was hoping to achieve!!! :blush:

I love it that it's so popular too! All the other threads I have made in the past have never got this many replies! It's great to have so many to see the tww through with. I am so desperate to test. Hope this week fly's by! Still no symptoms for me tho :( hope this doesn't mean anything bad. Good luck everyone were getting closer!!!!!!!!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Mischa90

lol the last bit made me laugh aww....


ok ladies help needed ...sorry its abit TMI

i just check my cervix and it seems that its really soft compared to yesterday and it has a lil bit of ewcm :S yesterday i had tons of thick white lotiony cm 

what could this mean *sighs !!


----------



## babyaholic

Mischa90 said:


> lol the last bit made me laugh aww....
> 
> 
> ok ladies help needed ...sorry its abit TMI
> 
> i just check my cervix and it seems that its really soft compared to yesterday and it has a lil bit of ewcm :S yesterday i had tons of thick white lotiony cm
> 
> what could this mean *sighs !!

So do you check your cervix at the same time every day? Can change quite a lot in a day. Also - have you :sex: recently? Could the ewcm be a different fluid?? (sorry!!!)


----------



## Mischa90

babyaholic said:


> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> lol the last bit made me laugh aww....
> 
> 
> ok ladies help needed ...sorry its abit TMI
> 
> i just check my cervix and it seems that its really soft compared to yesterday and it has a lil bit of ewcm :S yesterday i had tons of thick white lotiony cm
> 
> what could this mean *sighs !!
> 
> So do you check your cervix at the same time every day? Can change quite a lot in a day. Also - have you :sex: recently? Could the ewcm be a different fluid?? (sorry!!!)Click to expand...

lol yh this morning :blush: mwahaha it must that ooo am sooo new to this ahahahah


----------



## babyaholic

Ha ha ha - love it!! I'd prob put it down to that then.


----------



## OliviaRae

Mischa90 said:


> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> hope my pg test arrive a day before the 29th as well its a big day for me that day and to have a +hpt would be amazing it will be 10/11dpo for me so might wait until then and test together?
> 
> Deal! To confirm, test together on 28th or 29th? I will be 13/14DPO then so I don't mind either x :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OliviaRae said:
> 
> 
> I tested last night :blush: I knew it would be negative but DH was all excited...xxClick to expand...
> 
> how many dpo was you last night hun?Click to expand...


Last night I was 5 dpo so I halfway knew it would be negative! Haha


----------



## Mischa90

ahahahah ...there was me getting a lil excited lol ...


----------



## Mischa90

OliviaRae said:


> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> hope my pg test arrive a day before the 29th as well its a big day for me that day and to have a +hpt would be amazing it will be 10/11dpo for me so might wait until then and test together?
> 
> Deal! To confirm, test together on 28th or 29th? I will be 13/14DPO then so I don't mind either x :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OliviaRae said:
> 
> 
> I tested last night :blush: I knew it would be negative but DH was all excited...xxClick to expand...
> 
> how many dpo was you last night hun?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last night I was 5 dpo so I halfway knew it would be negative! HahaClick to expand...

aww well its still early test again in few days hope you get a BFP :hugs:


----------



## Trissy

Good day ladies! Hope everyone is well and symptom spotting their little hearts out!! :happydance:

Tested fmu... I swear I see the faintest line. Maybe i O'd earlier than I thought. Didn't temp so was relying on calendars, opks and intuition. At least one of those has been very off for me before! This is not going to help the tww go any faster. :dohh:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Trissy said:


> Good day ladies! Hope everyone is well and symptom spotting their little hearts out!! :happydance:
> 
> Tested fmu... I swear I see the faintest line. Maybe i O'd earlier than I thought. Didn't temp so was relying on calendars, opks and intuition. At least one of those has been very off for me before! This is not going to help the tww go any faster. :dohh:

Oh wow!! Really hope so! :dust:


----------



## pinkhope

Hi ladies... 6dpo and my bbs are KILLING! Maybe I just slept weird last night... They always do hurt before AF but I'm still a ways away from that. 

That's about all, a few cramps here in there but nothing I'm considering a symptom of anything other than eating too much pizza or something. lol :haha:


----------



## OliviaRae

Sounding good, ladies! I hope we all get our bfp this month:) last night and today I have had the worst headache ever! Feeling all weak and faint! Don't know what the heck that is all about. Leaving for holiday on Tuesday so I hope I can relax and take my mind off the next few days! Good luck ladies!! FX!!


----------



## babyaholic

This wait is killing me today - why is it not time to test yet??????? 

I cannot stop eating today - don't know if that's a symptom or just a random hungry day!!!:pizza:


----------



## GlitterandBug

I'm constantly hungry today and v tired but that's cuz a) i drank more wine than anticipated last night and b) we were up til 3am watching The Voice!!!


----------



## sequeena

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me joining :) I'll be testing on May 2nd unless AF comes early (cycles are still a bit wonky).


----------



## GlitterandBug

sequeena said:


> Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me joining :) I'll be testing on May 2nd unless AF comes early (cycles are still a bit wonky).

:hi: 

Nice to see another Welshie!


----------



## Mischa90

is anyone else experiencing lower back pain:wacko:


----------



## sequeena

GlitterandBug said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me joining :) I'll be testing on May 2nd unless AF comes early (cycles are still a bit wonky).
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Nice to see another Welshie!Click to expand...

:D what part of Wales are you from?


----------



## GlitterandBug

sequeena said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me joining :) I'll be testing on May 2nd unless AF comes early (cycles are still a bit wonky).
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Nice to see another Welshie!Click to expand...
> 
> :D what part of Wales are you from?Click to expand...

Just outside Pontyclun, on the way to Bridgend. How about you?


----------



## mommymakayla

hey ladies! Hope you dont mind if i join in!!! I will be testing april 30th if AF doesnt show up!!!!


----------



## foxiechick1

mommymakayla said:


> hey ladies! Hope you dont mind if i join in!!! I will be testing april 30th if AF doesnt show up!!!!

Hello!! :wave:

Hope you're doing ok! Have you any symptoms? 

Why is this the longest two weeks ever?? When you have 2 weeks off work or away on holiday they fly by! What is that about???? x :haha:


----------



## mommymakayla

foxiechick1 said:


> mommymakayla said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! Hope you dont mind if i join in!!! I will be testing april 30th if AF doesnt show up!!!!
> 
> Hello!! :wave:
> 
> Hope you're doing ok! Have you any symptoms?
> 
> Why is this the longest two weeks ever?? When you have 2 weeks off work or away on holiday they fly by! What is that about???? x :haha:Click to expand...



im doing good!! I dont know if im crazy but ive been having afew symptons from 2dpo!!!! i know thats not possible!!!!! Ive been having sore bbs and bits of nausea !!! i normally dont get sore bbs at all!!!!


----------



## sequeena

GlitterandBug said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me joining :) I'll be testing on May 2nd unless AF comes early (cycles are still a bit wonky).
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Nice to see another Welshie!Click to expand...
> 
> :D what part of Wales are you from?Click to expand...
> 
> Just outside Pontyclun, on the way to Bridgend. How about you?Click to expand...

Not too far, I'm in Port Talbot x


----------



## Beeka

sassy_mom said:


> This is all very exciting! We will all find out around the same time. The waiting is absolutely driving me insane! I think the name change is hilarious! I am 8 dpo today and half way there! It seems like this next week will not get done soon enough!
> My BBS are still sore! 3 days straight now and that never happens for me. Usually they are sore the night before AF comes and then they stop hurting. (yay for sore bbs?? lol!) Still have the twingy cramps and yesterday I had a lot of pulling and tugging feelings. The CM is insane.
> All these symptoms make me want to :happydance:
> 
> Come on next week!!!

Your symptoms sound very similar to my symptoms with my last pregnancy - fingers crossed xx :dust::dust:


----------



## Trissy

mommymakayla said:


> foxiechick1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommymakayla said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! Hope you dont mind if i join in!!! I will be testing april 30th if AF doesnt show up!!!!
> 
> Hello!! :wave:
> 
> Hope you're doing ok! Have you any symptoms?
> 
> Why is this the longest two weeks ever?? When you have 2 weeks off work or away on holiday they fly by! What is that about???? x :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> im doing good!! I dont know if im crazy but ive been having afew symptons from 2dpo!!!! i know thats not possible!!!!! Ive been having sore bbs and bits of nausea !!! i normally dont get sore bbs at all!!!!Click to expand...

In this thread, symptoms are possible at any time! We are symptoms-aholics! :winkwink:


----------



## wamommy

Trissy said:


> In this thread, symptoms are possible at any time! We are symptoms-aholics! :winkwink:

Lol Trissy! So true...

The frustrating thing is that I have "symptoms" whether I'm preg or not, and they're pretty much the same!

I always have sore bbs during the TTW.
My back always hurts (car accident)
I am bloated (gained 10 pounds since last m/c... stress?)
I get headaches and am totally exhausted (I have a 2-year-old and a 4-year-old... enough said)

So what's symptom, and what's my normal? ARGH:wacko:


----------



## Trissy

wamommy said:


> Trissy said:
> 
> 
> In this thread, symptoms are possible at any time! We are symptoms-aholics! :winkwink:
> 
> Lol Trissy! So true...
> 
> The frustrating thing is that I have "symptoms" whether I'm preg or not, and they're pretty much the same!
> 
> I always have sore bbs during the TTW.
> My back always hurts (car accident)
> I am bloated (gained 10 pounds since last m/c... stress?)
> I get headaches and am totally exhausted (I have a 2-year-old and a 4-year-old... enough said)
> 
> So what's symptom, and what's my normal? ARGH:wacko:Click to expand...

Oh I know. My legs, knees, back and hips always hurt because I was carrying around an extra 140lbs for two decades. Funny how after I lost all the weight I hurt more now than I did when I weighed over 300lbs. I still produce all the extra estrogen so I'm always breaking out. I can look at ice cream and put on 10lbs. 

Since my last miscarriage I've struggled with the symptom spotting.. On one hand, you don't want to get too excited but on the other hand, if you are pregnant you don't want to miss out on the excitement of the symptoms leading up to your BFP.


----------



## OliviaRae

LOL we are symptom-aholics!


----------



## mommymakayla

I really hope all my symptons are a good sign!!! This is our first month TTC #2!!!!! :)


----------



## OliviaRae

mommymakayla said:


> I really hope all my symptons are a good sign!!! This is our first month TTC #2!!!!! :)

I hope all our symptoms are good signs! Wouldn't it be something if we all got our BFP :flower: Good luck xx


----------



## Trissy

I don't know about the rest of you ladies but I have a good feeling about this month and this thread! 

Could be that I have such a good feeling because of all the action I've gotten this month though. OH and I decided to get busy almost every day instead of being really specific about it, so we're definitely ahem, happier, this month. :happydance:

And it's almost my birthday and I'm getting my fancy Keurig coffee maker for my birthday, so this month just seems like a good month in general. :yipee:


----------



## missbree04

sequeena said:


> Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me joining :) I'll be testing on May 2nd unless AF comes early (cycles are still a bit wonky).

I am in the same boat! My next expected period is May 2nd so unless it comes early I will also be testing that day! Please keep me posted of ur results! :) good luck!


----------



## OliviaRae

Yay! Hope it's your lucky month, Trissy :) We are both 6dpo...are you going to wait 7 days to test?? xx


----------



## sequeena

mommymakayla this is our first month ttc #2 too!

Well my ticker is right, my 'symptom' today is dull aches/cramps. I hope it's a little egg making itself comfy rather than my AF gearing up to come early AGAIN! Other symptoms include sharp pains in my right breast/nipple and lower back ache but I've been on the floor with my son for most of the day so don't think much of the back ache.


----------



## sequeena

missbree04 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me joining :) I'll be testing on May 2nd unless AF comes early (cycles are still a bit wonky).
> 
> I am in the same boat! My next expected period is May 2nd so unless it comes early I will also be testing that day! Please keep me posted of ur results! :) good luck!Click to expand...

oo good luck to you too!


----------



## Trissy

OliviaRae said:


> Yay! Hope it's your lucky month, Trissy :) We are both 6dpo...are you going to wait 7 days to test?? xx

Oh heck no, hahahaha!! I've already started and I'll keep testing every day (probably multiples times a day, I am crazy like that) until I get a solid BFP or AF shows. Not only am I a symptoms-aholic, I'm a poas-aholic too! 

:dust: :dust: to all!


----------



## OliviaRae

Haha I figured :) I tested last night....BFN of course. But it's still exciting to take a test. :dust: :dust:


----------



## GlitterandBug

My AF is due 2nd May but i know i'll be testing before then!!

Stay away :witch:


----------



## wamommy

My AF is due April 29th, and I already tested too...lol

Negative! :dohh: Meh, it's only 88 cents a test, so I say why not??


----------



## GlitterandBug

wamommy said:


> My AF is due April 29th, and I already tested too...lol
> 
> Negative! :dohh: Meh, it's only 88 cents a test, so I say why not??

That's why i stock up on internet cheapies ready for when i can't hold off anymore - i learnt the v expensive way!


----------



## Mischa90

swear am not just imagining this i got pokes on my boobs today mild lower back i even asked hubs to massage me earlier on and now watery cm (sorry TMI) but i had to change my pants because it was wet!!!! :shrug:


----------



## HopeforFuture

Gosh this thread has been busy! I can't believe how many of us there are! 

Good luck to each and every one of you xx :dust: :dust: :dust:

Roll on the weekend when we can POAS to our hearts' content!


----------



## wamommy

Mischa90 said:


> swear am not just imagining this i got pokes on my boobs today mild lower back i even asked hubs to massage me earlier on and now watery cm (sorry TMI) but i had to change my pants because it was wet!!!! :shrug:

Mischa, that sounds promising!

I got super-duper dizzy in church today, and felt like I was going to barf. I got excited thinking it was a sign! Then my DH had to burst my bubble and say "you always get this way when you don't eat breakfast..." Debbie Downer, I say.


----------



## OliviaRae

wamommy said:


> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> swear am not just imagining this i got pokes on my boobs today mild lower back i even asked hubs to massage me earlier on and now watery cm (sorry TMI) but i had to change my pants because it was wet!!!! :shrug:
> 
> Mischa, that sounds promising!
> 
> I got super-duper dizzy in church today, and felt like I was going to barf. I got excited thinking it was a sign! Then my DH had to burst my bubble and say "you always get this way when you don't eat breakfast..." Debbie Downer, I say.Click to expand...

Oh gosh this exact thing happened to me in church too! I felt really weak and hot and like barfy....hoping it's a sign! xx


----------



## wamommy

Wouldn't it be cool if it was, OliviaRae?? I got a neg hpt this morning, and have had basically NO symptoms up until now... but today was intense!

Did you feel spinny too? Almost like you got off an amusement park ride that spun you too fast?


----------



## Trissy

I had a dizzy spell this afternoon too. Fortunately I had just put my car in park when it happened. Might have been the heat though, it was really hot today no stores seemed to have any air conditioning on. 

Or, it could have been tiny-eggy making itself at home! :thumbup:


----------



## sassy_mom

OliviaRae said:


> Haha I figured :) I tested last night....BFN of course. But it's still exciting to take a test. :dust: :dust:

It is way exciting. I couldn't help but test this morning JUST in case! lol! Today is 8 dpo so now I want to test every single morning ...... Thankfully I have more tests and I think I just might. My DH is so excited. We are also waiting to tell any friends and family until we get a BFP. So it's even harder not being able to talk to anyone about trying!!! Come on morning time so I can poas!!! :haha:


----------



## OliviaRae

wamommy said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if it was, OliviaRae?? I got a neg hpt this morning, and have had basically NO symptoms up until now... but today was intense!
> 
> Did you feel spinny too? Almost like you got off an amusement park ride that spun you too fast?

Yes! Spinny and I feel like I have to sit and take a rest :shrug: Hope it's something! 



Trissy said:


> I had a dizzy spell this afternoon too. Fortunately I had just put my car in park when it happened. Might have been the heat though, it was really hot today no stores seemed to have any air conditioning on.
> 
> Or, it could have been tiny-eggy making itself at home! :thumbup:

Thank goodness you were parked. FX it's a little eggy!! 

:dust:


----------



## Trissy

sassy_mom said:


> OliviaRae said:
> 
> 
> Haha I figured :) I tested last night....BFN of course. But it's still exciting to take a test. :dust: :dust:
> 
> It is way exciting. I couldn't help but test this morning JUST in case! lol! Today is 8 dpo so now I want to test every single morning ...... Thankfully I have more tests and I think I just might. My DH is so excited. We are also waiting to tell any friends and family until we get a BFP. So it's even harder not being able to talk to anyone about trying!!!Click to expand...

I know what you mean, OH and I aren't telling anyone until I am pregnant and heading into the second trimester. I don't really have any friends, just family, and they worry too much because of past health problems I've had so I don't want them being mega-Debbie Downers while we try to get pregnant. So glad I found this place, especially all the fellow symptom-aholics here! 



> Come on morning time so I can poas!!! :haha:

Here here to that! I just ordered another 50 ICs tonight. :blush: :happydance:


----------



## missbree04

Hi ladies! So I put a pantiliner on since I was having some discharge. I noticed tonight that the discharged was a light brown in color and has slight cramping on my left lower abdomin. I ovulated 5 days ago and bd 7 & 8 days ago...any thoughts?! Maybe implantation bleeding?? I'm hoping!! :winkwink:


----------



## wamommy

I hope it's implantation missbree04!! Nice!

Hehe Trissy... I only have 3 tests left, so I'll have to run to the store in a couple days, unless I get a BFP of course! 

Olivia, I'm really hoping today's spell was a good sign for both of us! Too funny that it happened to both of us in church too. My husband joked with me today... He said "It wasn't going to implant, but you walked into church and God said 'ah, for visiting me I shall make it stick' " LOL My husband's sense of humor is entertaining, if not a bit inappropriate. 

FX for everyone!! Please, please keep us all posted on the testing everyone. I will too!


----------



## charbaby

Good Morning everyone.
How we all doing?
Well I'm 7-8dpo today and finally may have some symptoms :D
Last night led in bed started to feel nauseous all of a sudden, then this morning woke up with tender nipples. Cant wait to test!!!! was so hard to not test today.


----------



## Mischa90

Hello everyone hope all is well...

my internet cheapies hpt are on the way so i should be getting them in the next few days woooohoooo cant wait ..!!

second night in a row that i woke up middle of the night..I also couldnt wake up this morning very tired still tired...*sighs*

This morning I am also experiencing ache by my V line (pelvic area) not comfortable at all...& yesterday afternoon lower backache hmmm

anyone else experiencing this ?

Cant wait to test :happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

wamommy said:


> My husband joked with me today... He said "It wasn't going to implant, but you walked into church and God said 'ah, for visiting me I shall make it stick' " LOL My husband's sense of humor is entertaining, if not a bit inappropriate.
> !


HAHAHAHAHA! That is hilarious!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

OMG!!! Overly excited this morning but holding back at least until tomorrow for another testing .... Today is 9 dpo (I checked again and it may actually be 10 dpo - need to look into that lol!) I decided that I would :test: all this week until AF showed up or a BFP...this morning there was a faint second line. It is VERY faint so I want to wait until tomorrow or possibly even Wednesday but .... OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :happydance::happydance::headspin:


I am sending lots of happy wishes and baby dust to all you other ladies waiting. Fingers crossed that the faint line turns a little darker tomorrow!!!:cloud9:


----------



## Beeka

sassy_mom said:


> OMG!!! Overly excited this morning but holding back at least until tomorrow for another testing .... Today is 9 dpo (I checked again and it may actually be 10 dpo - need to look into that lol!) I decided that I would :test: all this week until AF showed up or a BFP...this morning there was a faint second line. It is VERY faint so I want to wait until tomorrow or possibly even Wednesday but .... OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :happydance::happydance::headspin:
> 
> 
> I am sending lots of happy wishes and baby dust to all you other ladies waiting. Fingers crossed that the faint line turns a little darker tomorrow!!!:cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Fingers crossed that line gets darker!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kenyanite

sassy_mom said:


> OMG!!! Overly excited this morning but holding back at least until tomorrow for another testing .... Today is 9 dpo (I checked again and it may actually be 10 dpo - need to look into that lol!) I decided that I would :test: all this week until AF showed up or a BFP...this morning there was a faint second line. It is VERY faint so I want to wait until tomorrow or possibly even Wednesday but .... OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :happydance::happydance::headspin:
> 
> 
> I am sending lots of happy wishes and baby dust to all you other ladies waiting. Fingers crossed that the faint line turns a little darker tomorrow!!!:cloud9:

Hey sassymom...let us know wether it gets darker.:happydance:


----------



## OliviaRae

wamommy said:


> Olivia, I'm really hoping today's spell was a good sign for both of us! Too funny that it happened to both of us in church too. My husband joked with me today... He said "It wasn't going to implant, but you walked into church and God said 'ah, for visiting me I shall make it stick' " LOL My husband's sense of humor is entertaining, if not a bit inappropriate.
> 
> FX for everyone!! Please, please keep us all posted on the testing everyone. I will too!

:rofl:hahahahah that's great! FX 



sassy_mom said:


> OMG!!! Overly excited this morning but holding back at least until tomorrow for another testing .... Today is 9 dpo (I checked again and it may actually be 10 dpo - need to look into that lol!) I decided that I would :test: all this week until AF showed up or a BFP...this morning there was a faint second line. It is VERY faint so I want to wait until tomorrow or possibly even Wednesday but .... OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :happydance::happydance::headspin:
> 
> 
> I am sending lots of happy wishes and baby dust to all you other ladies waiting. Fingers crossed that the faint line turns a little darker tomorrow!!!:cloud9:

Ahhhh, exciting!! Post a pic of the test!! :flower:


----------



## Native_gurl

Mischa90 said:


> Hello everyone hope all is well...
> 
> my internet cheapies hpt are on the way so i should be getting them in the next few days woooohoooo cant wait ..!!
> 
> second night in a row that i woke up middle of the night..I also couldnt wake up this morning very tired still tired...*sighs*
> 
> This morning I am also experiencing ache by my V line (pelvic area) not comfortable at all...& yesterday afternoon lower backache hmmm
> 
> anyone else experiencing this ?
> 
> Cant wait to test :happydance:

I have had that type of ache since I ovulated..i dont know if its the clomid that i took this cycle..i'm on 4 DPO and it still feels the same. Also very sensitive nipples which is not typical for me. :shrug:


----------



## sequeena

Ah sassy good luck! Hope the line gets darker :D

4DPO here still getting a dull ache down below. 

My little man is sat on the sofa and chewing on a wet wipe he's meant to be wiping his face with pmsl


----------



## Mischa90

Native_gurl said:


> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone hope all is well...
> 
> my internet cheapies hpt are on the way so i should be getting them in the next few days woooohoooo cant wait ..!!
> 
> second night in a row that i woke up middle of the night..I also couldnt wake up this morning very tired still tired...*sighs*
> 
> This morning I am also experiencing ache by my V line (pelvic area) not comfortable at all...& yesterday afternoon lower backache hmmm
> 
> anyone else experiencing this ?
> 
> Cant wait to test :happydance:
> 
> I have had that type of ache since I ovulated..i dont know if its the clomid that i took this cycle..i'm on 4 DPO and it still feels the same. Also very sensitive nipples which is not typical for me. :shrug:Click to expand...

hope its a good sign for both of us , I think am coming up with a flu also very thirsty and achy muscless hmmm


----------



## Trissy

sassy_mom said:


> OMG!!! Overly excited this morning but holding back at least until tomorrow for another testing .... Today is 9 dpo (I checked again and it may actually be 10 dpo - need to look into that lol!) I decided that I would :test: all this week until AF showed up or a BFP...this morning there was a faint second line. It is VERY faint so I want to wait until tomorrow or possibly even Wednesday but .... OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :happydance::happydance::headspin:
> 
> 
> I am sending lots of happy wishes and baby dust to all you other ladies waiting. Fingers crossed that the faint line turns a little darker tomorrow!!!:cloud9:

Yay!!!!! Fingers crossed for dark, dark lines in the coming days!!


----------



## MrsP2be

Sassy , keep us posted xxxx I have my fingers , toes and everything else crossed for you xxx

Also , a big thank you to all of you on here ...... I now feel in good company knowing that it's not just me that gets obsessed with wanting to pee on a stick at every given opportunity 

Baby dust and sticky dust to all of you on the tww xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mischa90

Hope it gets darker 2mo Sallly ..Exciting times :D

Is anyone experiencing cold symptoms/headaches ???


----------



## MrsP2be

Mischa90 said:


> Hope it gets darker 2mo Sallly ..Exciting times :D
> 
> Is anyone experiencing cold symptoms/headaches ???

I've got a runny nose , sneezing loads, got the shivers and am constantly thirsty .


----------



## Mischa90

MrsP2be said:


> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> Hope it gets darker 2mo Sallly ..Exciting times :D
> 
> Is anyone experiencing cold symptoms/headaches ???
> 
> I've got a runny nose , sneezing loads, got the shivers and am constantly thirsty .Click to expand...

I really not feeling well at all today i think am going to get a flu ...will have a nap and see if this headache will go xxx:cry:


----------



## OliviaRae

MrsP2be said:


> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> Hope it gets darker 2mo Sallly ..Exciting times :D
> 
> Is anyone experiencing cold symptoms/headaches ???
> 
> I've got a runny nose , sneezing loads, got the shivers and am constantly thirsty .Click to expand...

Ugh yes, girls! Me too. Sneezing and runny/stuffy nose. I never have allergies so I don't know what the heck is up! Also headaches on and off :shrug:


----------



## GlitterandBug

sassy_mom said:


> OMG!!! Overly excited this morning but holding back at least until tomorrow for another testing .... Today is 9 dpo (I checked again and it may actually be 10 dpo - need to look into that lol!) I decided that I would :test: all this week until AF showed up or a BFP...this morning there was a faint second line. It is VERY faint so I want to wait until tomorrow or possibly even Wednesday but .... OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :happydance::happydance::headspin:
> 
> 
> I am sending lots of happy wishes and baby dust to all you other ladies waiting. Fingers crossed that the faint line turns a little darker tomorrow!!!:cloud9:

Amazing!! Congratulations! Fingers crossed for the darker line tomorrow :winkwink:

Well, i'm starting to feel decidedly jealous of all your symptoms ladies because i'm still pretty much symptomless still! :dohh:

Sending lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: cuz it'll be testing time very soon!


----------



## pinkhope

Hope your line gets darker tomorrow sassy!! :) 

I don't know what's up with me... I felt nauseous half the morning and just threw up. Thinking it might of been that I didn't eat anything before taking the prenatal vitamins & Metformin.... I feel like crap! I don't wanna say it's a real "symptom", I swear my body gives makes itself go crazy to trick me.


----------



## sequeena

Feeling a bit nauseous :sick: perhaps too much sugar and not enough sleep. Got a headache too but Thomas has been screeching most of the day.


----------



## Beeka

sequeena said:


> Feeling a bit nauseous :sick: perhaps too much sugar and not enough sleep. Got a headache too but Thomas has been screeching most of the day.

Hope you're ok :hugs: Try to get an early night x


----------



## Beeka

Still only 6dpo!! This 2ww is dragging!! 

I feel pregnant :headspin::wacko:! Been having so many cramps, and pulling and tugging in there and I'm so tired. I had this with the MC but I also had loads of wet creamy CM last time - not much of that going on this time. I have really hot bbs - anyone else got this? 

Going to take my first test in 2 days and keep testing until BFP or AF shows. 

How's everyone else feeling today? :dust:


----------



## sassy_mom

Thanks everyone! I am super excited! The DH was grinning from ear to ear this morning. I keep going in there to see those lines. Will be excited for tomorrow mornings testing! :thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wamommy

Sounds promising for everyone! FX for :bfp: for you all!!

Glitterbug, I'm with ya, don't worry. I woke up this morning feeling better than I have in a long time, lol. I started cleaning the house, and am about to go for a walk. No headache, no nausea, nothin :( Ah well, I guess I should enjoy it!

I tested this morning and got a bfn, but it's still super early, so trying not to get too discouraged.


----------



## mel102

Hey girls can i join? This is my first tww and its driving me mad i just want to poas but no its to early so i will be nice to have people in the same situation to talk to x


----------



## Beeka

Hello and welcome mel102 :flower:

I too am 6 dpo :) What symptoms have you been having :winkwink: x


----------



## charbaby

Hi mel, the more the merrier.
Wow sassy!!! thats great news maybe our first bfp for this thread, Good luck for tomorrows test xx


----------



## HopeforFuture

wamommy and glitterandbug,

I'm with you symptom-less ladies! x

My 'symptoms' have all disappeared... I am 7DPO. I :cry: yesterday coz I had no symptoms whatsoever. :-(

I feel normal in every way except I've got REALLY bad wind... :blush:

Is that a symptom my symptom-spotting buddies or is it just something I ate... :wacko:


----------



## wamommy

Lol HopeforFuture,

It could be either. 

My number one symptom with pregnancy has always been zits. A ton of yucky zits. Even before 2 lines I have had mega-breakouts and I knew. This cycle, clear skin :(

Other than that I didn't really have any symptoms with my pregnancies, so don't lose hope just because there aren't symptoms yet.


----------



## OliviaRae

wamommy said:


> My number one symptom with pregnancy has always been zits. A ton of yucky zits. Even before 2 lines I have had mega-breakouts and I knew. This cycle, clear skin :(
> 
> Other than that I didn't really have any symptoms with my pregnancies, so don't lose hope just because there aren't symptoms yet.

Wamommy, I'm still breaking out a little! Better be a symptom! :dohh:


----------



## Trissy

I sure hope this mouth watering sick feeling is a symptom of pregnancy and not of potential flu.. Oof I feel like crap!


----------



## Dani402

I'm TWW as of today... *sigh* It'll be a LONG wait for us -- we worked HARD this month! hehe Going to start temping/charting tomorrow just in case AF shows up on the 3rd/4th/5th-ish...but really hoping she doesn't!


----------



## wamommy

Trissy and Olivia, Very promising!!!

I'm super confused, because I had a bfn this morning, but then I just showered and (warning tmi) I was able to express a couple drops from each breast. This had only happened to me with pregnancy! Is it possible to have that kind of sign and a neg test? I know it's still early, but it was VERY encouraging!!!


----------



## babyaholic

Wow Sassy - I can't wait for your update tomorrow!! I may even risk having a look on here during work if no-one is around!!

So I am 7dpo today, 'symptoms' so far:

- bbs sort at the sides (as if I have been doing too many weights but haven't been to the gym at all this weekend!)
- Keep getting really hungry every half an hour as if I haven't eaten for hours and then feeling a bit sick.
- Some light brown/pink cm today
- pinching feeling around ovary/uterus areas
- Exhausted

No idea if any of these mean anything or just my body playing tricks on me.

My IC's turned up from Amazon today when I got home from work so obvs I had to give one a quick try. Not suprising on 7dpo with an afternoon sample it was a BFN!! I'm going to try and wait at least a couple more days before testing with fmu.


----------



## babyaholic

Oh also - is anyone else charting temps??

My post O temps this time are no-where near as high as last time - any ideas what this could mean???


----------



## OliviaRae

wamommy said:


> Trissy and Olivia, Very promising!!!
> 
> I'm super confused, because I had a bfn this morning, but then I just showered and (warning tmi) I was able to express a couple drops from each breast. This had only happened to me with pregnancy! Is it possible to have that kind of sign and a neg test? I know it's still early, but it was VERY encouraging!!!

Wow! That sounds VERY promising to me!! Keep testing xxxx


----------



## charbaby

How is everyone today?
good i hope.
Might have to give in and test tomorrow its been so hard not to this last 2 days, Normally i would be testing from like 6dpo lol, the only thing that's stopping me is seeing how strong you ladies are with not testing. x


----------



## foxiechick1

Oooo I have been debating about testing tomorrow although I know it's far too early! Had a vivid dream night before last about getting my BFP....but with someone else's FMU:confused: :haha:,

Then last night I had a vivid dream about having my 1st scan with 2 of the midwives from OBEM and it was like a cartoon scan! My pic was of a normal scan pic but on the screen was a carton like drawing of a girl with long blonde hair and blue eyes!?!?! mad!!! Think I'm just dreaming about it as it is on my mind so much. Did feel a bit of a dragging sensation in my uterus yesterday and I am so so tired but think I'm just symptom spotting.. lol,

So shall I do a little test tomorrow knowing I am more than likely going to get a BFN or do it just because I know how addictive it is???? lol. MMmmmm


----------



## mel102

Beeka said:


> Hello and welcome mel102 :flower:
> 
> I too am 6 dpo :) What symptoms have you been having :winkwink: x

Yesterday i had some very mild cramping and lots of creamy cm but am not sure if its normal for me as i never really payed much attention before. What about you?


----------



## Mischa90

Morning Ladies....:D

So today its 5/6dpo for me and i am feeling much better then yesterday..had a nap for 2hours and i felt awful..this morning i got sore nipples and ache on the side of my boobs!!

ive decided that i am going to start testing as soon as my pg test arrive..cant wait 

anyone else testing in 2days time>?


----------



## GlitterandBug

Well i suppose you could say i have some 'symptoms' this morning - very tired, bit dizzy feeling, dry mouth, bit nauseous but as i'm only 6dpo, i still feel it can all be attributed to something else maybe. My bbs were sore yesterday but again, another reason probably. 

I think i'm trying not to get excited because of my history etc although these symptoms are similar to how i've felt with previous pregnancies.

No urge to poas yet which is weird so trying to hold out til Saturday/10dpo (we're having people to stay so i'll have to test on the shush!).

Oh and i've been producing milk in small amounts since my mmc in Jan- had my thyroid/prolactin checked and it's apparently normal but it canbe a sign of raised prolactin (which happens in pregnancy - so could be a good sign!)

xxx


----------



## babyaholic

So it's been a bit of a rollercoaster day for me.

Woke up to heavy red/brown when I wiped. Was convinced the evil :witch: had got me 5 days early. 

Put a pad on and then I've had nothing else all day so maybe I'm not out after all?? It's all soooo stressful :headspin:

So unless it does turn out to be AF coming early I think I am going to test Thursday/Friday/Saturday.........

Fingers crossed :af:


----------



## mel102

Hopefully its ib babyaholic fingers crossed for you. I have a confession:blush: i tested today obviously i BFN. Why do we do it? We know its to early but we still do it lol x


----------



## babyaholic

Thanks Mel - I'm hoping so (whilst at the same time trying not to get my hopes up about anything!!!) If being pregnant makes you crazy then I def am!!!

I don't know why we do it but just can't help it - I'm even considering testing again now - lol as if it's going to work!! :haha:


----------



## Tcurtis0808

Hey everyone, 

I am 7 dpo now and have been TTC for about six months, I saw this post and thought I would join with the rest of you ladies while we wait out the last week!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

Oh I love reading that all of you ladies are sharing the same symptoms and I am hoping there are a lot of BFP this month! 

Update: I took a test again this morning ..... The line was MUCH darker and you can see it perfectly! So I am super excited to have my :bfp:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Looks like we will be welcoming :baby: sometime around January 5th!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Last night I wanted to go and buy every baby thing except ... we need to know what we are having first!!! 

I am sending baby dust to all of you!!!! I am going to stay on this thread for a little while because I want to see if any of you ladies will be right there with me. :happydance: I will post a picture as soon as I can!!!


----------



## babyaholic

sassy_mom said:


> Oh I love reading that all of you ladies are sharing the same symptoms and I am hoping there are a lot of BFP this month!
> 
> Update: I took a test again this morning ..... The line was MUCH darker and you can see it perfectly! So I am super excited to have my :bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Looks like we will be welcoming :baby: sometime around January 5th!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Last night I wanted to go and buy every baby thing except ... we need to know what we are having first!!!
> 
> I am sending baby dust to all of you!!!! I am going to stay on this thread for a little while because I want to see if any of you ladies will be right there with me. :happydance: I will post a picture as soon as I can!!!


OMG -so so so excited for you -CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! How many dpo are you today??

Let's hope we all follow suit soon. 

Tcurtis - welcome to the wait!! x


----------



## Tcurtis0808

Congrats Sassy_Mom that is exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommymakayla

Congrats sassy_mom :)


----------



## GlitterandBug

Congrats on your :bfp: sassy_mom! Hope it's the 1st of many on this thread! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Well, after not being tempted to poas at all, i only just did...and obviously at 6dpo with diluted evening wee it's going to be a :bfn: :dohh:

I think i thought after a day of _slight_ symptoms that i was 100% preggers!!

That's me testing everyday then until :bfp: or :witch: :wacko:


----------



## babyaholic

Ha ha - Glitter - I am about to go and do the same.

Who was I trying to kid saying I would wait til Thursday!!


----------



## moose31

yay!! sassy mom:hugs: congrats!
haventbeen on in awhile this thread has grown :)
hope we get our bfps soooon too!!!

AFM: 8 dpo -ish :) no symptoms to speak of , cnat wait to start POAS this weekend though !


----------



## GlitterandBug

babyaholic said:


> Ha ha - Glitter - I am about to go and do the same.
> 
> Who was I trying to kid saying I would wait til Thursday!!

GL!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## foxiechick1

sassy_mom said:


> Oh I love reading that all of you ladies are sharing the same symptoms and I am hoping there are a lot of BFP this month!
> 
> Update: I took a test again this morning ..... The line was MUCH darker and you can see it perfectly! So I am super excited to have my :bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Looks like we will be welcoming :baby: sometime around January 5th!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Last night I wanted to go and buy every baby thing except ... we need to know what we are having first!!!
> 
> I am sending baby dust to all of you!!!! I am going to stay on this thread for a little while because I want to see if any of you ladies will be right there with me. :happydance: I will post a picture as soon as I can!!!

Aaaw congratulations!! That is amazing news I am so happy for you! :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## charbaby

sassy_mom said:


> Oh I love reading that all of you ladies are sharing the same symptoms and I am hoping there are a lot of BFP this month!
> 
> Update: I took a test again this morning ..... The line was MUCH darker and you can see it perfectly! So I am super excited to have my :bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Looks like we will be welcoming :baby: sometime around January 5th!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Last night I wanted to go and buy every baby thing except ... we need to know what we are having first!!!
> 
> I am sending baby dust to all of you!!!! I am going to stay on this thread for a little while because I want to see if any of you ladies will be right there with me. :happydance: I will post a picture as soon as I can!!!

Congratulations, I am going to try and change the title and add that we have a bfp already!!! xxx


----------



## charbaby

Title changed! :D x


----------



## Tcurtis0808

Can anyone take a look at my chart and let me know what you think about the two temperature dips??

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/39a872/


----------



## babyaholic

sassy_mom said:


> Oh I love reading that all of you ladies are sharing the same symptoms and I am hoping there are a lot of BFP this month!
> 
> Update: I took a test again this morning ..... The line was MUCH darker and you can see it perfectly! So I am super excited to have my :bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Looks like we will be welcoming :baby: sometime around January 5th!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Last night I wanted to go and buy every baby thing except ... we need to know what we are having first!!!
> 
> I am sending baby dust to all of you!!!! I am going to stay on this thread for a little while because I want to see if any of you ladies will be right there with me. :happydance: I will post a picture as soon as I can!!!




charbaby said:


> Title changed! :D x

LOVE IT - making me sooooo excited!! :happydance:


----------



## babyaholic

Tcurtis0808 said:


> Can anyone take a look at my chart and let me know what you think about the two temperature dips??
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/39a872/

I think I read somewhere that you get a second estrogen surge a few days after O - could maybe be the first dip?

Second one could maybe be implantation dip?

Other things that can make your temp lower is stuff like having a sleepless night???


----------



## babyaholic

babyaholic said:


> Ha ha - Glitter - I am about to go and do the same.
> 
> Who was I trying to kid saying I would wait til Thursday!!

So I can kind of see where the second line should be but reckon it's just my eyes showing me what I want to see!!! :dohh:

Will prob try again in the morning!!

What do we think is the record for the most hpt's used in a week???? :laugh2:


----------



## eager.4.U

I made a thread in this section but haven't gotten a reply yet, So I'll copy paste what I'm going through here as everyone seems very nice and helpful! :flower:

I do take birthcontrol, but last month I had missed 4 pills due to being very busy/forgetting, and had a very short and light period last month. Now this month has started, and around a week after the month started I had gotten really itchy breasts(never happened to me), especially on the sides. I also had nausea last week, to the point of almost wanting to puke, and also tried to make myself puke thinking I'd feel better, but nothing ever wanted to come out lol (sorry TMI), also experienced a thick lotion like CM.. This week my breasts aren't itchy, and nausea isnt really there as much, butttt I am experiencing lots of lower back pain, near my buttox too, which I have never gotten, its pain and a tightening feeling.. I also have pain on my lower left side pelvic area, and cramps/tightening in my left hip.. Yesterday night I had weird joint pain in both of my wrists and knees, which again, weird?.. This morning I woke up and had a weird sensation of bowel movement (this is tmi lol) and so I got up and went to the washroom, when I sat on the toilet it really started to hurt, I started getting dizzy and feeling nauseaous, and I tried to poo but it hurt so muuch and nothing wanted to come out! I have never been constipated in my life!! I phoned my mom crying cuz it hurt and I was dizzy, she told me to take a laxative. I took one, and jusIt now was able to go poo, but still really hurt! That was an hour after taking that pill... 

Everything is just feeling weird guys.. lower bac pain is really bugging me, hurts when I sit down.. But when I stand up it feels better. Yesterday night I was making love with my boyfriend (tmi), and had a feeling of being nauseous, and I randomly started bawling my eyes out lol my boyfriend was like ?!?.. 

My period isnt due till next wednesday, I might test on saturday or sunday, but I guess we'll see..


----------



## GlitterandBug

babyaholic said:


> babyaholic said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha - Glitter - I am about to go and do the same.
> 
> Who was I trying to kid saying I would wait til Thursday!!
> 
> So I can kind of see where the second line should be but reckon it's just my eyes showing me what I want to see!!! :dohh:
> 
> Will prob try again in the morning!!
> 
> What do we think is the record for the most hpt's used in a week???? :laugh2:Click to expand...

Same!! I know exactly where that line should be! How many dpo are you?


----------



## babyaholic

8 dpo - how about you?


----------



## babyaholic

Doh - just saw you are 6dpo!


----------



## GlitterandBug

babyaholic said:


> 8 dpo - how about you?

6 :dohh: FAR too early!!!!!!


----------



## GlitterandBug

babyaholic said:


> Doh - just saw you are 6dpo!

Lol!


----------



## babyaholic

This wait is driving me insane - I just want to know!!

Can't believe how much ttc has taken over my life.


----------



## GlitterandBug

babyaholic said:


> This wait is driving me insane - I just want to know!!
> 
> Can't believe how much ttc has taken over my life.

It's hard not to have it take over your life. After my DD i vowed i wouldn't be as obsessed 2nd time round. Hmmm, not really working out at the moment :wacko:

We're nearly at the knowing stage, it won't be long!


----------



## babyaholic

Oh god - I've just been telling myself it's just cos it's our first and cos we've been trying ages!!

I know, almost there.......


----------



## GlitterandBug

babyaholic said:


> So it's been a bit of a rollercoaster day for me.
> 
> Woke up to heavy red/brown when I wiped. Was convinced the evil :witch: had got me 5 days early.
> 
> Put a pad on and then I've had nothing else all day so maybe I'm not out after all?? It's all soooo stressful :headspin:
> 
> So unless it does turn out to be AF coming early I think I am going to test Thursday/Friday/Saturday.........
> 
> Fingers crossed :af:

Just seen this!!!! It sounds VERY promising!! But remember give it 2-3 days after IB to get your :bfp: SO excited for you :thumbup:


----------



## babyaholic

God I hope so!! I know - that's why I really should wait til the weekend to test again - will try my hardest!!


----------



## GlitterandBug

babyaholic said:


> God I hope so!! I know - that's why I really should wait til the weekend to test again - will try my hardest!!

Try but don't beat yourself up if you do test in between...just know the :bfp: may not show til Thurs at least :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babyaholic

Thanks- will def try to old out til Thurs at the earliest.

When are you planning on testing?


----------



## GlitterandBug

babyaholic said:


> Thanks- will def try to old out til Thurs at the earliest.
> 
> When are you planning on testing?

Oh just every morning (and probably evening) until one of the following occurs - :bfp: , :witch: , i run out of tests......:winkwink:


----------



## Mischa90

cramps lower abdominal -hope its a good sign :D

Also erect nipples eventhough am not even cold and noticed more bumps around them 

Congrats Sassy xxx


----------



## babyaholic

GlitterandBug said:


> babyaholic said:
> 
> 
> Thanks- will def try to old out til Thurs at the earliest.
> 
> When are you planning on testing?
> 
> Oh just every morning (and probably evening) until one of the following occurs - :bfp: , :witch: , i run out of tests......:winkwink:Click to expand...

Ha ha!!! Make sure you keep us posted.:dust:


----------



## wamommy

Sigh... BFN at 10 dpo this morning with a FRER. :(


----------



## GlitterandBug

wamommy said:


> Sigh... BFN at 10 dpo this morning with a FRER. :(

Oh no, sorry to hear that. Still time tho - FX'd! :hugs:


----------



## eager.4.U

I do take birthcontrol, but last month I had missed 4 pills due to being very busy/forgetting, and had a very short and light period last month. Now this month has started, and around a week after the month started I had gotten really itchy breasts(never happened to me), especially on the sides. I also had nausea last week, to the point of almost wanting to puke, and also tried to make myself puke thinking I'd feel better, but nothing ever wanted to come out lol (sorry TMI), also experienced a thick lotion like CM.. This week my breasts aren't itchy, and nausea isnt really there as much, butttt I am experiencing lots of lower back pain, near my buttox too, which I have never gotten, its pain and a tightening feeling.. I also have pain on my lower left side pelvic area, and cramps/tightening in my left hip.. Yesterday night I had weird joint pain in both of my wrists and knees, which again, weird?.. This morning I woke up and had a weird sensation of bowel movement (this is tmi lol) and so I got up and went to the washroom, when I sat on the toilet it really started to hurt, I started getting dizzy and feeling nauseaous, and I tried to poo but it hurt so muuch and nothing wanted to come out! I have never been constipated in my life!! I phoned my mom crying cuz it hurt and I was dizzy, she told me to take a laxative. I took one, and jusIt now was able to go poo, but still really hurt! That was an hour after taking that pill... 

Everything is just feeling weird guys.. lower bac pain is really bugging me, hurts when I sit down.. But when I stand up it feels better. Yesterday night I was making love with my boyfriend (tmi), and had a feeling of being nauseous, and I randomly started bawling my eyes out lol my boyfriend was like ?!?.. 

My period isnt due till next wednesday, I might test on saturday or sunday, but I guess we'll see..


----------



## GlitterandBug

eager.4.U said:


> I do take birthcontrol, but last month I had missed 4 pills due to being very busy/forgetting, and had a very short and light period last month. Now this month has started, and around a week after the month started I had gotten really itchy breasts(never happened to me), especially on the sides. I also had nausea last week, to the point of almost wanting to puke, and also tried to make myself puke thinking I'd feel better, but nothing ever wanted to come out lol (sorry TMI), also experienced a thick lotion like CM.. This week my breasts aren't itchy, and nausea isnt really there as much, butttt I am experiencing lots of lower back pain, near my buttox too, which I have never gotten, its pain and a tightening feeling.. I also have pain on my lower left side pelvic area, and cramps/tightening in my left hip.. Yesterday night I had weird joint pain in both of my wrists and knees, which again, weird?.. This morning I woke up and had a weird sensation of bowel movement (this is tmi lol) and so I got up and went to the washroom, when I sat on the toilet it really started to hurt, I started getting dizzy and feeling nauseaous, and I tried to poo but it hurt so muuch and nothing wanted to come out! I have never been constipated in my life!! I phoned my mom crying cuz it hurt and I was dizzy, she told me to take a laxative. I took one, and jusIt now was able to go poo, but still really hurt! That was an hour after taking that pill...
> 
> Everything is just feeling weird guys.. lower bac pain is really bugging me, hurts when I sit down.. But when I stand up it feels better. Yesterday night I was making love with my boyfriend (tmi), and had a feeling of being nauseous, and I randomly started bawling my eyes out lol my boyfriend was like ?!?..
> 
> My period isnt due till next wednesday, I might test on saturday or sunday, but I guess we'll see..

Maybe poas? A sensitive one? You may've ov earlier than you think. GL!


----------



## eager.4.U

Thats what I'm thinking! I'm thinking of taking a test either saturday or sunday... I think I may be 6 dpo, just by guessing..!

Can't stop farting either LOL sorry tmi :p but yesterday night my BF just couldnt believe how much I was farting, almost 5 mins apart each fart, and they were really smelly too (ew sorry).. Still really gassy again today.


----------



## Trissy

sassy_mom: CONGRATS!!!! :dance::headspin::happydance:

eager.4.u: I agree with GlitterandBug - maybe O'd early. Get some 10 mIUs and poas later this week!


Symptoms-wise, I'm just crampy. Thought for sure af was here about 10 times in the last 24 hours but nothing. Had a line this morning on an IC but it seemed a little too close to the control line for my likings so I'm chocking it up to an evap. Hmph!


----------



## eager.4.U

Trissy, I've been really crampy too.. where do you feel your crampyness? (if thats even a word haha)


----------



## Trissy

I was feeling really crampy for a few days, intensely crampy, low in my abdomen. Different from af cramps for sure. Yesterday and today I just feel dull, af-like cramps. Don't have the leg pain I usually get though with af. Trying to not get discouraged but sure feels like af is on its way.


----------



## eager.4.U

I've had this cramping for 3 days now.. It is usually mostly near my left ovary, and my left hip is in pain to but its more a feeling of tightening... They feel different for me to compared to AF cramps. And I really dont recall getting this much cramping almost 12 days before AF.. now its 8 days, but I've been cramping since 12 days.. And my lower back pain is pretty painful at times! Two nights ago I had a hard time falling asleep.. Ahh, this wait is killing all of us! I kinda feel like I'm just gonna see AF in 8 days. But then I think nooo I am not feeling normal at all lol


----------



## eager.4.U

oh forgot to mention, I am still taking my BC every night, and im afraid if I am pregnant that this will be very bad for the fetus... I dont want to stop taking it incase I'm not pregnant.


----------



## Trissy

I definitely can't provide any insight to the birth control thing. I only ever was on it once and it almost killed me. 

Can you give your family doctor a call and see what they say? Maybe they will get you in for blood work too!


----------



## GlitterandBug

eager.4.U said:


> oh forgot to mention, I am still taking my BC every night, and im afraid if I am pregnant that this will be very bad for the fetus... I dont want to stop taking it incase I'm not pregnant.

I think the chances of you being pregnant while taking BC are small but not impossible. I think you need to test ASAP because staying on the BC _could_ pose a risk. I'd see your Dr if you can?


----------



## eager.4.U

Glitterandbug - The only reason why I think I *may* have gotten pregnant being on BC is that I forgot to take 4 pills in a row last month, so I was really late.. 

Trissy - I think I'm gonna give her a call tomorrow!


----------



## sequeena

Good evening everyone I hope we're ok :) Sorry I can't offer any advice on the BC thing. I've only ever been on it once for a few months as a teen to regulate my then very painful periods. 


I think I've picked up a bug or something. Without going into too much detail I am on the loo a lot! Being feeling sick too and kept getting stabbing pains in the right of my abdomen earlier on. ick!


----------



## pinkhope

eager- I think you may want to consult a doctor. Missing BC pills can certainly mess with your body and your cycle. Also, it's a little difficult I think for people in this forum to give you advice, since we are all actively trying to conceive whereas you have been preventing a pregnancy.

Everyone else- all of your "symptoms" sound so promising. I'm @ 8dpo with nothing anymore. Sore bbs went away, nausea/vomiting gone (since I ate with my vitamins/meds this morning). Just haven't been feeling so hopeful this month.

GL to all of you who will be POAS like mad over the next few days. :) I'm going to hold out testing as long as possible or just wait for AF to arrive and test if she doesn't.


----------



## GlitterandBug

pinkhope said:


> eager- I think you may want to consult a doctor. Missing BC pills can certainly mess with your body and your cycle. Also, it's a little difficult I think for people in this forum to give you advice, since we are all actively trying to conceive whereas you have been preventing a pregnancy.
> 
> Everyone else- all of your "symptoms" sound so promising. I'm @ 8dpo with nothing anymore. Sore bbs went away, nausea/vomiting gone (since I ate with my vitamins/meds this morning). Just haven't been feeling so hopeful this month.
> 
> GL to all of you who will be POAS like mad over the next few days. :) I'm going to hold out testing as long as possible or just wait for AF to arrive and test if she doesn't.

Well done holding out PinkHope! 8dpo is still very early so time yet for symptoms :hugs:


----------



## eager.4.U

> eager- I think you may want to consult a doctor. Missing BC pills can certainly mess with your body and your cycle. Also, it's a little difficult I think for people in this forum to give you advice, since we are all actively trying to conceive whereas you have been preventing a pregnancy.

Yes I know I was trying to prevent it, but a mistake happened and I think I deserve to have opinions on what I may be going through, right? I was preventing it and still am incase I'm actually not, but if I was it would still be a true blessing of which I would open my arms to! I dont really know how it would be hard for women to give me advice, since we are all asking questions and going through symptoms and such.. Im just sharing my current experiences thats all :) This is a great forum and I love the atmosphere of it all. But your right about how missing BC pills can really mess with the body though, which is one of the only reasons in my mind that I would think I wouldnt be pregnant. But I have missed pills in the past, and never had all of these things happen to my body. I will be calling a doctor soon if things get worse, if I would find out I was pregnant I would obviously stop taking them haha. But thank you for caring and telling me to contact my doctor :flower:


----------



## moose31

eager - I would stop taking BC pill until you see doc just incase, until then just use other birth control as back up and restart new pack of pills when/if period comes. GL


----------



## eager.4.U

Moose - Hi :flower: Well, I spoke to my cousin cuz she got pregnant while taking BC at the age of 20, and her doctor told her to stay on BC until she found out if she was or not.. He said a little extra hormones wont do any harm, but that when she found she had to stop.. She now has a 5 year old son who is very healthy :D I will call my doctor tomorrow and find out tho.. 

A symptom I've been experiencing since last night is pain in my left knee? I didnt hit it or anything, it just sorta aches on the inside, like a pressure around my knee. This also happened yesterday to my left wrist, then few hours later to my right wrist... Is it possible to have joint pains during early pregnancy?


----------



## moose31

eager.4.U said:


> Moose - Hi :flower: Well, I spoke to my cousin cuz she got pregnant while taking BC at the age of 20, and her doctor told her to stay on BC until she found out if she was or not.. He said a little extra hormones wd twitont do any harm, but that when she found she had to stop.. She now has a 5 year old son who is very healthy :D I will call my doctor tomorrow and find out tho..
> 
> A symptom I've been experiencing since last night is pain in my left knee? I didnt hit it or anything, it just sorta aches on the inside, like a pressure around my knee. This also happened yesterday to my left wrist, then few hours later to my right wrist... Is it possible to have joint pains during early pregnancy?

hmmm never heard of those as preg symptoms but who knows I think every itch and twitch is a sign im preggo this month LOL


----------



## GlitterandBug

moose31 said:


> eager.4.U said:
> 
> 
> Moose - Hi :flower: Well, I spoke to my cousin cuz she got pregnant while taking BC at the age of 20, and her doctor told her to stay on BC until she found out if she was or not.. He said a little extra hormones wd twitont do any harm, but that when she found she had to stop.. She now has a 5 year old son who is very healthy :D I will call my doctor tomorrow and find out tho..
> 
> A symptom I've been experiencing since last night is pain in my left knee? I didnt hit it or anything, it just sorta aches on the inside, like a pressure around my knee. This also happened yesterday to my left wrist, then few hours later to my right wrist... Is it possible to have joint pains during early pregnancy?
> 
> hmmm never heard of those as preg symptoms but who knows I think every itch and twitch is a sign im preggo this month LOLClick to expand...

Lol Moose! SO true!


----------



## sassy_mom

babyaholic said:


> babyaholic said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha - Glitter - I am about to go and do the same.
> 
> Who was I trying to kid saying I would wait til Thursday!!
> 
> So I can kind of see where the second line should be but reckon it's just my eyes showing me what I want to see!!! :dohh:
> 
> Will prob try again in the morning!!
> 
> What do we think is the record for the most hpt's used in a week???? :laugh2:Click to expand...




Yay! Babaholic! Maybe it isn't just your eyes! There may be a line there!!! Fingers crossed for you! I am 10 dpo today.


----------



## eager.4.U

Probably my BC messing with all my hormones causing me to have all these things! Just weird cuz I've missed one pill or two in the past and never got so many things haha :haha:

I had super bad constipation this morning (never ever had constipation, and didnt have a change in my diet, I drink lots of water too), and now just had two episodes of diarhea (tmi) ..


----------



## charbaby

Feeling a little sick this morning but not sure if its my body playing tricks on me! x


----------



## babyaholic

sassy_mom said:


> babyaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyaholic said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha - Glitter - I am about to go and do the same.
> 
> Who was I trying to kid saying I would wait til Thursday!!
> 
> So I can kind of see where the second line should be but reckon it's just my eyes showing me what I want to see!!! :dohh:
> 
> Will prob try again in the morning!!
> 
> What do we think is the record for the most hpt's used in a week???? :laugh2:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Babaholic! Maybe it isn't just your eyes! There may be a line there!!! Fingers crossed for you! I am 10 dpo today.Click to expand...


Not sure - took another this morning and couldn't see anything. Still only 9dpo today though so going to try and leave it for a couple of days before testing again! :wacko:


----------



## HopeforFuture

pinkhope said:


> eager- I think you may want to consult a doctor. Missing BC pills can certainly mess with your body and your cycle. Also, it's a little difficult I think for people in this forum to give you advice, since we are all actively trying to conceive whereas you have been preventing a pregnancy.
> 
> Everyone else- all of your "symptoms" sound so promising. I'm @ 8dpo with nothing anymore. Sore bbs went away, nausea/vomiting gone (since I ate with my vitamins/meds this morning). Just haven't been feeling so hopeful this month.
> 
> GL to all of you who will be POAS like mad over the next few days. :) I'm going to hold out testing as long as possible or just wait for AF to arrive and test if she doesn't.

Pinkhope - I'm in the same boat as you. No symptoms since some I had around 3-6DPO which isn't even possible! I'm now 10DPO and holding out until 14DPO to test. Trying (and failing) to keep my hopes up! We've been TTC for quite a while now - I keep trying to think that this could be our month!


----------



## Beeka

HopeForFuture - I'm the same - lost all my symptoms. I was sooooo absolutely 100% sure I was pregnant at 5/6dpo and now at 8dpo I think I am out. I'm not even going to bother wasting a preggo test and just wait for the temp drop. TTC is such an emotional rollercoaster!!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Beeka said:


> HopeForFuture - I'm the same - lost all my symptoms. I was sooooo absolutely 100% sure I was pregnant at 5/6dpo and now at 8dpo I think I am out. I'm not even going to bother wasting a preggo test and just wait for the temp drop. TTC is such an emotional rollercoaster!!

It is hard :hugs:


----------



## Mischa90

Hey Girlies,

does a temp rise at 6/7dpo mean anything?


----------



## HopeforFuture

I'm sorry you feel :-(. 

I, like you, had symptoms I'd only had once before this cycle which made me think I might be just a teeny bit preggers. This morning my abdomen feels terrible! I feel like I've pulled all the muscles in it. I don't think that's a positive sign! 

Ah well, we may be late implanters, you never know! It can take up to 12 days for implantation to happen. Fingers crossed for two lines at the end of this cycle - otherwise good luck to us in the next! x


----------



## mel102

Just been reading yesterdays posts congrats sassy :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Trissy

Got the meanest evap ever this morning. Sharp stabbing pains this morning. Only other symptom today is sleeplessness and being tiiiiired. So tired that I almost put handcream in my hair instead of my leave in conditioner! It is going to be a loooong day!


----------



## eager.4.U

Trissy - :haha: ! ..sorry about the evap though!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Mischa90 said:


> Hey Girlies,
> 
> does a temp rise at 6/7dpo mean anything?

If it continues it might be 'triphasic' after implantation :dust:


----------



## moose31

today's symptom spotting -Heartburn ? maybe some slight lower abdomen cramps :wacko:


----------



## babyaholic

How are we ladies??

So I was so hopeful that we had times everything right this month but not so sure anymore. I've been spotting for the last 3 days and have got cramps as if :witch: is on her way so reckon it is only a matter of time until she makes an appearance. :nope:

Although there is definitely something hormonal going on - why else would Glee doing the Saturday night fever dance make me start crying???? :wacko:


----------



## Mischa90

GlitterandBug said:


> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girlies,
> 
> does a temp rise at 6/7dpo mean anything?
> 
> If it continues it might be 'triphasic' after implantation :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, I just got my pregnancy test through the post am sooooo tempted to test but its too early 6/7dpo Sighs*


----------



## eager.4.U

Having soooo much lower back pain/pressure... even near my buttox..


----------



## GlitterandBug

babyaholic said:


> How are we ladies??
> 
> So I was so hopeful that we had times everything right this month but not so sure anymore. I've been spotting for the last 3 days and have got cramps as if :witch: is on her way so reckon it is only a matter of time until she makes an appearance. :nope:
> 
> Although there is definitely something hormonal going on - why else would Glee doing the Saturday night fever dance make me start crying???? :wacko:

Oh no :nope: I really hope :witch: stays away. Agree about the hormones - i always cried at Glee when preggers with DD!!



Mischa90 said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girlies,
> 
> does a temp rise at 6/7dpo mean anything?
> 
> If it continues it might be 'triphasic' after implantation :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, I just got my pregnancy test through the post am sooooo tempted to test but its too early 6/7dpo Sighs*Click to expand...

That's v exciting. I'm 7dpo and testing - :bfn: obv but hey, i'm in the swing of it!! :wacko:


----------



## Mischa90

Thanks hun, I just got my pregnancy test through the post am sooooo tempted to test but its too early 6/7dpo Sighs*[/QUOTE]

That's v exciting. I'm 7dpo and testing - :bfn: obv but hey, i'm in the swing of it!! :wacko:[/QUOTE]

Do you test with the FMU? I am going to start testing tomorow morning x


----------



## GlitterandBug

Mischa90 said:


> Thanks hun, I just got my pregnancy test through the post am sooooo tempted to test but its too early 6/7dpo Sighs*

That's v exciting. I'm 7dpo and testing - :bfn: obv but hey, i'm in the swing of it!! :wacko:[/QUOTE]

Do you test with the FMU? I am going to start testing tomorow morning x[/QUOTE]

One FMU and then last nights and this evenings with normal pee. I'm not expecting anything but getting severe line eye by looking at them...like i can see a line cuz i know where it's meant to be (but isn't really at all!) :dohh:


----------



## Mischa90

One FMU and then last nights and this evenings with normal pee. I'm not expecting anything but getting severe line eye by looking at them...like i can see a line cuz i know where it's meant to be (but isn't really at all!) :dohh:[/QUOTE]

Aww well it is still really early for both of us soo fingers crossed and :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Grihababy

Mischa90 said:


> One FMU and then last nights and this evenings with normal pee. I'm not expecting anything but getting severe line eye by looking at them...like i can see a line cuz i know where it's meant to be (but isn't really at all!) :dohh:

Aww well it is still really early for both of us soo fingers crossed and :dust::dust::dust::dust:[/QUOTE]

Lol line eye ? I had that too .. Im 10 dpo and holding out poas ... But had a temp drop today so im not feeling too great .. So i signed on to baby bump so i wud feel better talking to someone going through life like me ! What dpo are u ?


----------



## HopeforFuture

Hi Grihababy! Welcome!

You are on exactly the same DPO as me. Stay strong buddy! I have yet to POAS too! I am going to test 13DPO on Saturday. How about you? x


----------



## Grihababy

HopeforFuture said:


> Hi Grihababy! Welcome!
> 
> You are on exactly the same DPO as me. Stay strong buddy! I have yet to POAS too! I am going to test 13DPO on Saturday. How about you? x

Thats great ! Wow im testing saturday too . Thats 3 days before dh bday so wishing for a bfp to gift him ! Baby dust to u ! Hope to be due date buddies :) feeling very positive abt that !

Btw i have a question ... All of a sudden today 10 dpo i feel all cheerful lol .. Yesterday i was crying etc? Any idea why .. I dont want to be symptom spotting crazy though ..


----------



## wamommy

Welcome Grihababy! I am 11 dpo today, so we're all pretty close together!

Negative hpt this morning :( I swear I saw SOMETHING on yesterday's test, but today's was unmistakeably white...lol


----------



## HopeforFuture

Grihababy said:


> Thats great ! Wow im testing saturday too . Thats 3 days before dh bday so wishing for a bfp to gift him ! Baby dust to u ! Hope to be due date buddies :) feeling very positive abt that !
> 
> Btw i have a question ... All of a sudden today 10 dpo i feel all cheerful lol .. Yesterday i was crying etc? Any idea why .. I dont want to be symptom spotting crazy though ..

Best of luck to you! I hope you get to give DH a great Birthday present!

Ooh, I really hope we can be due date buddies too! That would make me so happy! I'm afraid I'm not feeling positive about this month, but at least I'm not negative either. I feel no symptoms ATM - I'm just trying my best to play it cool and ride it out until Saturday!

I've got no idea on your emotion-swings, sorry - I've not had them. I only cried on Sunday because I hadn't had any symptoms. :-( Other than that I feel normal. x


----------



## Grihababy

wamommy said:


> Welcome Grihababy! I am 11 dpo today, so we're all pretty close together!
> 
> Negative hpt this morning :( I swear I saw SOMETHING on yesterday's test, but today's was unmistakeably white...lol


Maybe u can try 2 days later it would be darker ! Babydust to u ! 
It takes every ounce of my self control to not go get a hpt and test :p ahh


----------



## Grihababy

HopeforFuture said:


> Grihababy said:
> 
> 
> Thats great ! Wow im testing saturday too . Thats 3 days before dh bday so wishing for a bfp to gift him ! Baby dust to u ! Hope to be due date buddies :) feeling very positive abt that !
> 
> Btw i have a question ... All of a sudden today 10 dpo i feel all cheerful lol .. Yesterday i was crying etc? Any idea why .. I dont want to be symptom spotting crazy though ..
> 
> Best of luck to you! I hope you get to give DH a great Birthday present!
> 
> Ooh, I really hope we can be due date buddies too! That would make me so happy! I'm afraid I'm not feeling positive about this month, but at least I'm not negative either. I feel no symptoms ATM - I'm just trying my best to play it cool and ride it out until Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got no idea on your emotion-swings, sorry - I've not had them. I only cried on Sunday because I hadn't had any symptoms. :-( Other than that I feel normal. xClick to expand...


Dont lose hope hun ! No symptoms is a symptom too lol ! Stay positive our bfp is out there ... :) keep me posted ... !


----------



## wamommy

LOL I hear ya. Next month (hopefully there won't be a next month!!) I might just not buy any, so I won't have any to take early and make myself discouraged!


----------



## Grihababy

wamommy said:


> LOL I hear ya. Next month (hopefully there won't be a next month!!) I might just not buy any, so I won't have any to take early and make myself discouraged!

Yeah no more poas , opks , morning temp readings .. Wow world looks so much nicer without these things lol :):) really hopeful this time around lets see :)


----------



## Mischa90

O M G!!!! Why am I itchy all of a sudden lasted the whole day:shrug:


----------



## wamommy

you too?? I searched it online, and there is nothing about it, but I have been going NUTS with itches. It's mostly my torso, and especially my hips. I hope this is a sign and not just dry skin, LOL.


----------



## Tcurtis0808

Hey Ladies,

I am 8 DPO today and so far I had the worst night of sleep waking up often, one random blue vein running across my chest and kinda gassy (TMI)....lol...I tested negative this morning, but am not losing faith yet as my temperatures are still high and I had a temperature dip on six days past ovualtion below coverline and spiked back up yesterday morning :)


----------



## Mischa90

wamommy said:


> you too?? I searched it online, and there is nothing about it, but I have been going NUTS with itches. It's mostly my torso, and especially my hips. I hope this is a sign and not just dry skin, LOL.

Loool hope it is ...started with at the side of my boobs and under it and now my back tummy ...well almost everywhere its sooooo annoying ehheheh hope its a good sign though never had it before :haha:

Lol Wamommy read this all the way down mwahahahahaa :https://www.diaperswappers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=203356


----------



## eager.4.U

Mischa: I had that all last week too, especially on the sides of my boobs! I was scratching like a mad woman! Even asked my DB to help me scratch :haha:


----------



## pinkhope

Can it be Saturday yet so I can just KNOW!??! GRRRRRRR!! This week is DRAGGING!!!


----------



## eager.4.U

Mischa: Look at this thread .. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/701955-early-pregnancy-sign.html


----------



## Mischa90

eager.4.U said:


> Mischa: Look at this thread .. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/701955-early-pregnancy-sign.html

OMG am getting excited now lol but dont want to get my hopes up too high hmm roll on next week hehehe hope its a good sign for us Thanks B xxx


----------



## eager.4.U

No problem :flow: I hope its a good sign too! First time I read it I was really shocked that others felt the same thing I felt.. Baby Dust to everyone xoxo


----------



## Jingles23

Hi! Wow this thread is huge now! 
I've finally decided that I don't understand my temps and don't think they are reliable so I'm going by cm and opks. That would put me at 7 dpo today. Last night I told hubby to hide my last hpt till next week so I won't take it. :S


----------



## wamommy

LOL smart, Jingles! Knowing me, though, I'd make it a day or two and then torture it out of my DH :dohh:


----------



## charbaby

Around 11dpo today and did a hpt this morning, really wish i never bothered because it was bfn :( thinking im out now as not even a smidge of a line just pure white :( :( :(


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> Around 11dpo today and did a hpt this morning, really wish i never bothered because it was bfn :( thinking im out now as not even a smidge of a line just pure white :( :( :(

:hugs: 

You're not out til you're 'out' - you still have a few days x


----------



## GlitterandBug

This morning used an IC (8 dpo) - never had evap with them before in my months of using them but this morning there's a faint faint line (unless i really need to see the Dr about my severe case of line-eye) BUT it has appeared well after the time limit!!

Stupid IC's. Stupid line-eye. Stupid TWW.

:dohh:
:wacko:
:cry:
:growlmad:


----------



## Mischa90

7dpo today half way through wooooohoooo Come on laides dont get sad yet until Af shows her ugly face lol


----------



## HopeforFuture

Mischa90 said:


> 7dpo today half way through wooooohoooo Come on laides dont get sad yet until Af shows her ugly face lol

I'm so glad you ladies get sad too even before you know for sure! I'm DYING to find out but woke up at abour 3am this morning with that feeling you get before your period starts. I bawled my eyes out. :cry: The weird thing is that the feeling didn't continue for any more than half an hour and now I feel normal again. I still feel sad though even though I'm trying not to. My body's playing tricks on me! D'oh!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Ok so what do you all think? 

I keep checking this mornings test and comparing it with the other IC's I've taken. The others have no line whatsoever, stark white but today's has a definite 'something' there. 

If I hold it up to the light, there is the faintest of faint faint pinky lines (again the others have nothing) but i'm not convinced because it took so long to appear.

Guess i'll only know tomorrow morning when I test again.

Been feeling quite sick all morning as well but who knows?!


----------



## Mischa90

GlitterandBug said:


> Ok so what do you all think?
> 
> I keep checking this mornings test and comparing it with the other IC's I've taken. The others have no line whatsoever, stark white but today's has a definite 'something' there.
> 
> If I hold it up to the light, there is the faintest of faint faint pinky lines (again the others have nothing) but i'm not convinced because it took so long to appear.
> 
> Guess i'll only know tomorrow morning when I test again.
> 
> Been feeling quite sick all morning as well but who knows?!

aww you never know it could be a early BFP...test again 2mo morning am sooo excited for you hope its a BFP:happydance:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Mischa90 said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Ok so what do you all think?
> 
> I keep checking this mornings test and comparing it with the other IC's I've taken. The others have no line whatsoever, stark white but today's has a definite 'something' there.
> 
> If I hold it up to the light, there is the faintest of faint faint pinky lines (again the others have nothing) but i'm not convinced because it took so long to appear.
> 
> Guess i'll only know tomorrow morning when I test again.
> 
> Been feeling quite sick all morning as well but who knows?!
> 
> aww you never know it could be a early BFP...test again 2mo morning am sooo excited for you hope its a BFP:happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks Mischa, really hoping so but i refuse to get too excited yet - not even told DH!


----------



## Mischa90

Thanks Mischa, really hoping so but i refuse to get too excited yet - not even told DH![/QUOTE]

lol your like me i dont tell hubs until i know for sure ..i took a test this morning obviously BFN (7dpo) will take another one around 10dpo...i kinda feel its not my month this month *sighs


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Around 11dpo today and did a hpt this morning, really wish i never bothered because it was bfn :( thinking im out now as not even a smidge of a line just pure white :( :( :(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> You're not out til you're 'out' - you still have a few days xClick to expand...

Thanks, been ttc for nearly 16 months now so I kind of just expect a bfn anyway x


----------



## babyaholic

GlitterandBug said:


> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Ok so what do you all think?
> 
> I keep checking this mornings test and comparing it with the other IC's I've taken. The others have no line whatsoever, stark white but today's has a definite 'something' there.
> 
> If I hold it up to the light, there is the faintest of faint faint pinky lines (again the others have nothing) but i'm not convinced because it took so long to appear.
> 
> Guess i'll only know tomorrow morning when I test again.
> 
> Been feeling quite sick all morning as well but who knows?!
> 
> aww you never know it could be a early BFP...test again 2mo morning am sooo excited for you hope its a BFP:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mischa, really hoping so but i refuse to get too excited yet - not even told DH!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you. :dust:

I know what you mean about line eye lol - I def have it. 10dpo today, tested this morning and still bfn.

Got to work and threw up and then just came home and slept all morning but guessing it's just some sort of bug.

I think the last few days of the 2ww are the worst!! At least when you are testing early you know there is no chance of a :bfp:


----------



## sassy_mom

GlitterandBug said:


> Ok so what do you all think?
> 
> I keep checking this mornings test and comparing it with the other IC's I've taken. The others have no line whatsoever, stark white but today's has a definite 'something' there.
> 
> If I hold it up to the light, there is the faintest of faint faint pinky lines (again the others have nothing) but i'm not convinced because it took so long to appear.
> 
> Guess i'll only know tomorrow morning when I test again.
> 
> Been feeling quite sick all morning as well but who knows?!





YAY! That sounds so exciting!!! When I took my first test, I thought I was imagining the line. It was so so so faint. But it was there! Keep testing and I hope it is a :bfp:


----------



## charbaby

sassy_mom said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Ok so what do you all think?
> 
> I keep checking this mornings test and comparing it with the other IC's I've taken. The others have no line whatsoever, stark white but today's has a definite 'something' there.
> 
> If I hold it up to the light, there is the faintest of faint faint pinky lines (again the others have nothing) but i'm not convinced because it took so long to appear.
> 
> Guess i'll only know tomorrow morning when I test again.
> 
> Been feeling quite sick all morning as well but who knows?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY! That sounds so exciting!!! When I took my first test, I thought I was imagining the line. It was so so so faint. But it was there! Keep testing and I hope it is a :bfp:Click to expand...

sassy have you got that pic uploaded yet for us all to stare at and hope we get the same!! Lol xx


----------



## pinkhope

GL on tomorrow's test Glitter :)

:dust:


----------



## mommymakayla

so i just tested right now!! had a bit of morning sickness!!!! And there was just a lil bit of a second line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant believe it!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







test.png
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## babyaholic

mommymakayla said:


> so i just tested right now!! had a bit of morning sickness!!!! And there was just a lil bit of a second line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant believe it!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Woohoooo!!! Massive congrats. xxx :happydance:


----------



## mommymakayla

Im still in a lil bit of a shock!!!!!! I cant believe it!!!


----------



## wamommy

GRATSS mommymakayla!!! Woooooohooooooo :D


----------



## pinkhope

Congrats!!!!!! So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## GlitterandBug

mommymakayla said:


> so i just tested right now!! had a bit of morning sickness!!!! And there was just a lil bit of a second line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant believe it!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Aww, that is a definite :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Trissy

mommymakayla said:


> so i just tested right now!! had a bit of morning sickness!!!! And there was just a lil bit of a second line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant believe it!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Jingles23

Congratulations!!!


----------



## sequeena

oh yaaay congrats!!


----------



## moose31

:happydance: YAY !! COngrats !! LOOKS like this is a lucky thread 2 BFPs already!! and its so early 



mommymakayla said:


> Im still in a lil bit of a shock!!!!!! I cant believe it!!!


----------



## pinkhope

AF just got me a few days early so I'm out this month... Damnit :(


----------



## Trissy

Aww, sorry to hear that pinkhope. :(


----------



## wamommy

I'm sorry Pinkhope :hugs:

I wish you the best with your fresh cycle!! :dust:


----------



## Grihababy

Hey mamommy ! How r u today ? 
Im on 12 dpo too today ... Any symptoms ?
My temp was 98.6 today ... Af was due today .. But the pre af stomach queasiness has been there since 2 days :( wishng and praying af doesnt show up and hoping for a bfp :)


----------



## Grihababy

Sorry typo .. That was wamommy !


----------



## wamommy

Heya Griha :)

I have a ton of "symptoms" (dizzy, nausea, sore bbs etc) but still bfn! Argh! I'm starting to feel insane, lol. If I test negative again tomorrow my head might start spinning!!:brat:

How are you doing?


----------



## charbaby

:hugs: pink hope, bfn for me this morning again, so I think I'll be joining you on the next cycle. :hugs: xx


----------



## charbaby

mommymakayla said:


> so i just tested right now!! had a bit of morning sickness!!!! And there was just a lil bit of a second line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant believe it!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Big congratulations xxxx


----------



## babyaholic

Big :hugs: to you Pinkhope. xxx

11dpo today and still :bfn: not sure how much more of this I can take! I have been sleeping for England though (4 hours yesterday in the daytime then 12 hours last night!) - is that a symptom???


----------



## Mischa90

Afternoon Ladies...

8dpo and last night i was up for almost the whole night couldnt sleep was feeling very hot i even told dh to move away from me lol and i felt nausous ..temp are the same as yesterday and yesterday evening i had stabbing pain just above my pubic bone (really low abdomen) on and off ..today have a mild headache 

What you guys reckon i will test around 10dpo???


----------



## LisaWeaver503

mommymakayla said:


> so i just tested right now!! had a bit of morning sickness!!!! And there was just a lil bit of a second line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant believe it!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance: Congrat!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## LisaWeaver503

Wow! Glad to see all the new posts since I checked in last week. Today is 10 dpo for me.

I actually tested yesterday and got a bfn......I knew it would be, but I just couldn't hold out any longer. Plus I found out I passed my nursing boards which convinced me that it was going to be a great day....which in turn meant bfp. ( I know I know, sill)

No symptoms until yesterday.....had cramps all through out the day and having to peeing every time I turned around. Hopefully those are implantation cramps.

I'm going to "try" and test Sunday. Now whether I'll be able to hold out that long is questionable, lol:)

I hope everyone here gets there bfp soon....even if it's not this month.


----------



## Grihababy

wamommy said:


> Heya Griha :)
> 
> I have a ton of "symptoms" (dizzy, nausea, sore bbs etc) but still bfn! Argh! I'm starting to feel insane, lol. If I test negative again tomorrow my head might start spinning!!:brat:
> 
> How are you doing?

Well my sore bbs have reduced :( but still ache in the sides ... Feeling very wet down there .. But my temps were high today morn ... Sooooooooo confused wat do u think ?


----------



## Trissy

Another BFN this morning. Don't think I'll be getting my birthday BFP this month. Not much for symptoms that I can tell but I'm so sick with a sinus infection that I'm not really symptom spotting anymore.


----------



## Tcurtis0808

Good Morning Ladies,

I tested yesterday morning and got BFN :( when I came back that afternoon there was a slight pink line (I know your not suppose to look after the time frame) this morning I could not resist testing again and got a faint pink line on FRER!!! I went for a blood test this morning and just waiting for the positive on that :)


----------



## sassy_mom

charbaby said:


> sassy_mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Ok so what do you all think?
> 
> I keep checking this mornings test and comparing it with the other IC's I've taken. The others have no line whatsoever, stark white but today's has a definite 'something' there.
> 
> If I hold it up to the light, there is the faintest of faint faint pinky lines (again the others have nothing) but i'm not convinced because it took so long to appear.
> 
> Guess i'll only know tomorrow morning when I test again.
> 
> Been feeling quite sick all morning as well but who knows?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY! That sounds so exciting!!! When I took my first test, I thought I was imagining the line. It was so so so faint. But it was there! Keep testing and I hope it is a :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> sassy have you got that pic uploaded yet for us all to stare at and hope we get the same!! Lol xxClick to expand...



I tried taking a picture and my camera just won't get it! Aggravating piece of technology! It is having a problem focusing on things up close. I have been fighting with it for some time! Might be time for a new camera! :D


----------



## mel102

Tcurtis0808 Thats fantastic news keep us posted :happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

mommymakayla said:


> so i just tested right now!! had a bit of morning sickness!!!! And there was just a lil bit of a second line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant believe it!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

YAY!!! Congrats!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jingles23

8 dpo today (I think) and I'm starting to get a little hopeful. Just took a shower and had a ton of hair falling out. This was my first clue with all my previous pregnancies. Yay! Hope this is a good sign. :)


----------



## wamommy

Grats Tcurtis :dance: Great news!!!!

bfn for me at 13 dpo, so prob out this month :(


----------



## OliviaRae

The :witch: got me yesterday :cry: 4 days early, on holiday, on our anniversary night and full force!! Thanks, hideous cruel witch! FX for all you other ladies xxx


----------



## wamommy

BOOO Olivia!!!! Argh!! I was really rooting for you! Ah well, the :witch: will prob get me tomorrow, and I'll start over with ya!


----------



## charbaby

OliviaRae said:


> The :witch: got me yesterday :cry: 4 days early, on holiday, on our anniversary night and full force!! Thanks, hideous cruel witch! FX for all you other ladies xxx

:hugs: xx


----------



## sequeena

:hugs: Olivia that nasty witch! :( FX next month is your month xx

Backache, belly ache, sore boobs etc here. All pre af and pregnancy symptoms for me so nota bloody clue what to think!


----------



## wamommy

ME too, sequeena... I was pretty sure this was my month. I was having "all" of the symptoms, and really felt pregggo.... but now I'm 13 dpo with a bfn!! ARGH

I kind of wish AF would show up just to end my suffering, lol.


----------



## OliviaRae

Here's to next month!!!


----------



## charbaby

For those of us who don't get our bfps this month, at least we have each other to get us through the next 2ww xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

Morning girls!

Sorry to hear about the :bfn: and :witch: arrival :hugs:

I think that was a dud IC the other day cuz i've had :bfn: since. I know we're out this month but tbh, i'm not too upset really. Onto the next TWW!!


----------



## charbaby

:bfn: again for me today, just want :witch: to come now so I can move onto next month.


----------



## babyaholic

So it would appear that internet cheapies don't work for me. Took yet another this morning and still BFN.

On the spur of the moment I decided to take a Clear Blue digital expecting 'Not pregnant' to pop up and hit me in the gut. So imagine my suprise when I read 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks'!!

I am still in a complete state of shock - cannot believe I got my :bfp:

:happydance:

Really hope this little bean sticks!

:hugs: to those of you who have been got by the :witch: and :dust: to those still waiting. xxx


----------



## charbaby

congratulations!!! omg thats 3bfps x


----------



## babyaholic

charbaby said:


> congratulations!!! omg thats 3bfps x

I know - this is a lucky thread!!!


----------



## charbaby

babyaholic said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> congratulations!!! omg thats 3bfps x
> 
> I know - this is a lucky thread!!!Click to expand...

Just wondering what dpo are you and what ics did you use x


----------



## babyaholic

charbaby said:


> babyaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> congratulations!!! omg thats 3bfps x
> 
> I know - this is a lucky thread!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Just wondering what dpo are you and what ics did you use xClick to expand...

I'm 12 dpo today. I was using ones from Amazon - 20 x 10mIU/ml High Sensitivity Pregnancy Test Strips.


----------



## GlitterandBug

babyaholic said:


> So it would appear that internet cheapies don't work for me. Took yet another this morning and still BFN.
> 
> On the spur of the moment I decided to take a Clear Blue digital expecting 'Not pregnant' to pop up and hit me in the gut. So imagine my suprise when I read 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks'!!
> 
> I am still in a complete state of shock - cannot believe I got my :bfp:
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Really hope this little bean sticks!
> 
> :hugs: to those of you who have been got by the :witch: and :dust: to those still waiting. xxx

Amazing news!! Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## babyaholic

Thanks Glitter - still can't quite believe it to be honest!


----------



## Mischa90

Congrats Babyholic ...OMG am using the same ones hmm maybe should get some other ones if i dont c nothing by 12dpo xxx


----------



## babyaholic

Mischa90 said:


> Congrats Babyholic ...OMG am using the same ones hmm maybe should get some other ones if i dont c nothing by 12dpo xxx

Def worth a try. I had a slight line on one of them yesterday which was more like a shadow than a line but the one this morning had absolutely nothing after 10 mins.


----------



## mel102

Congrats babyaholic :happydance::happydance: 
I thought i seen a very faint line today on my ic but now think am seeing things i have one clear blue digital but i dont want to use it this early.


----------



## babyaholic

mel102 said:


> Congrats babyaholic :happydance::happydance:
> I thought i seen a very faint line today on my ic but now think am seeing things i have one clear blue digital but i dont want to use it this early.

That's what I was thinking too - it's only cos mine was a twin pack that I caved in!!


----------



## Jingles23

Congratulations!!!


----------



## mel102

Well i took a test this morning and i thought i see a faint line but when i took a pic it was gone so took another ic twenty mins ago and see it again but not sure if am seeing it lol. I have cramps today life af is coming so i dont know what to think :help:


----------



## sequeena

Yay another bfp congrats!

Well 9dpo for me and just had some spotting in my underwear hoping it's implantation bleeding x


----------



## mel102

sequeena said:


> Yay another bfp congrats!
> 
> Well 9dpo for me and just had some spotting in my underwear hoping it's implantation bleeding x

sounds promising fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Trissy

babyaholic said:


> So it would appear that internet cheapies don't work for me. Took yet another this morning and still BFN.
> 
> On the spur of the moment I decided to take a Clear Blue digital expecting 'Not pregnant' to pop up and hit me in the gut. So imagine my suprise when I read 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks'!!
> 
> I am still in a complete state of shock - cannot believe I got my :bfp:
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Really hope this little bean sticks!
> 
> :hugs: to those of you who have been got by the :witch: and :dust: to those still waiting. xxx

Oh wow, best shock ever!!! Congrats!!


----------



## HopeforFuture

pinkhope said:


> AF just got me a few days early so I'm out this month... Damnit :(

Me too :-(

I went to POAS this morning and :witch: had visited in the night...


----------



## Trissy

Oohhh!!! I was so sure I was out yesterday, had some spotting and was crampy. I wasn't even going to bother testing anymore but reading babyaholic's post inspired me and I figured, I have all these ICs, might as well.. 

I had some from early-pregnancy-tests.com and kept getting bad evaps so I ordered some from opktests.com and have been using those the last three days - completely stark white. Not even a hint of a shadow. No evaps at all. So I definitely thought I was out yesterday. 

Well this morning... two pinks lines!!! Ahhh!! Came up within one minute. Faint but there and pink! Trying not to get too excited but time to go buy a FRER and maybe a digi for Monday. If I can hold out that long. 

Might get that birthday BFP on Monday after all! :happydance::dance::headspin::yipee::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## mel102

Trissy said:


> Oohhh!!! I was so sure I was out yesterday, had some spotting and was crampy. I wasn't even going to bother testing anymore but reading babyaholic's post inspired me and I figured, I have all these ICs, might as well..
> 
> I had some from early-pregnancy-tests.com and kept getting bad evaps so I ordered some from opktests.com and have been using those the last three days - completely stark white. Not even a hint of a shadow. No evaps at all. So I definitely thought I was out yesterday.
> 
> Well this morning... two pinks lines!!! Ahhh!! Came up within one minute. Faint but there and pink! Trying not to get too excited but time to go buy a FRER and maybe a digi for Monday. If I can hold out that long.
> 
> Might get that birthday BFP on Monday after all! :happydance::dance::headspin::yipee::wohoo::loopy:

This really is a lucky thread. congrats keep us posted xx


----------



## miss_kseniya

Can I join you ladies please?

First time TTC since an etopic pregnancy 18 months ago (lost my tube) although this is my second month. BFN last month and period came 1 week early which is very unusual for me. Almost always a regular 28 day cycle.

I am 6dpo-8dpo so will be testing next Friday (if I can hold on that long). Last time I got BFP it was at 11dpo so I may test at 11dpo this time too.

No really had any symptoms to speak of yet. Boobs are a little heavier than normal, but they are sometimes as I've got implants and they feel weird at times. Have also had a metalic taste in my mouth all day yesterday and today too, which I also had when I got my BFP last time, but keep thinking that perhaps I am imagining it.

Had some awful cramping on right ovary yesterday afternoon and the whole area was really tender for about 30 mins-1 hour. Fine again today.

Any ideas what (if at all) CM should be like 6-8dpo? I can't remember what it was like when I was pregnant before.


----------



## sequeena

Yay trissy! Fingers crossed for you!

Had some pains on my left side earlier. Fingers crossed its a little egg settling in :D


----------



## newrn

I am now 9 dpo according to calendar. DH and I NTNP for approx 3 years, then gave up for 2 years to focus on school. This is first cycle actually TTC and I am so nervous. Unsure if DH has infertility issues due to varicocele (sp?). So far I have had crampyness unlike I've ever had before, very sensitive nipples and today I have sore bbs under arms and sides, yesterday morning had a very light brown/rust colored small amount of cm, then again this morning. Hoping possibly IB since AF isn't due until next thursday. Keep your FX for me ladies. I really want this to happen this month. And I will keep my FX for all of you as well. Hopefully this is the month!!! Baby dust to all!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## moose31

:hugs::thumbup::hugs::thumbup::hugs:
congrats BFPs!!!!


----------



## Trissy

sequeena said:


> Yay trissy! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Had some pains on my left side earlier. Fingers crossed its a little egg settling in :D

Fingers crossed for you too! 

:dust:


----------



## sequeena

More spotting and all over belly ache. Probably just AF coming early again :(


----------



## babyaholic

sequeena said:


> More spotting and all over belly ache. Probably just AF coming early again :(

I spotted for 4 days from 7-11 dpo - and quite heavy to begin with.

Also still have AF type cramps now so you never know - don't give up hope!!


----------



## babyaholic

Trissy said:


> Oohhh!!! I was so sure I was out yesterday, had some spotting and was crampy. I wasn't even going to bother testing anymore but reading babyaholic's post inspired me and I figured, I have all these ICs, might as well..
> 
> I had some from early-pregnancy-tests.com and kept getting bad evaps so I ordered some from opktests.com and have been using those the last three days - completely stark white. Not even a hint of a shadow. No evaps at all. So I definitely thought I was out yesterday.
> 
> Well this morning... two pinks lines!!! Ahhh!! Came up within one minute. Faint but there and pink! Trying not to get too excited but time to go buy a FRER and maybe a digi for Monday. If I can hold out that long.
> 
> Might get that birthday BFP on Monday after all! :happydance::dance::headspin::yipee::wohoo::loopy:


Soooo excited for you!!! Come on lucky number 4!! :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Thanks :hugs:

I can't remember if I spotted last time. I did have cramps and sore boobs on and off. I didn't test until I was a week late (and even then didn't believe I could be pregnant).


----------



## babyaholic

sequeena said:


> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> I can't remember if I spotted last time. I did have cramps and sore boobs on and off. I didn't test until I was a week late (and even then didn't believe I could be pregnant).

Yeah that's the stage I'm at now - can't believe it. Especially after CP last time just hoping it sticks!


----------



## Trissy

Took a FRER aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand.... :bfp:!!!!!!


----------



## missbree04

Trissy said:


> Took a FRER aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand.... :bfp:!!!!!!

Congrats!!! That's so exiting ... I'm so happy for you and your :bfp: !!!


----------



## sequeena

congrats trissy!!


----------



## mommymakayla

Trissy said:


> Took a FRER aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand.... :bfp:!!!!!!

congrats


----------



## pinkhope

Congrats Tcurtis & babyaholic! :happydance:

All of you other ladies being struck by :witch: glad we will all still be around for this next cycle to support each other... BUT if she hasn't got you get, hold out some hope! There's still a chance! :hugs:


----------



## wamommy

:witch: hasn't visited me yet, but she isn't really due until tomorrow or Monday at the latest. Bfn on a FRER this morning, though, so I'm sure she's about to show up!


----------



## pinkhope

& Congrats Trissy!!!


----------



## charbaby

No testing for me today as :witch: got me during the night :growlmad: On to next cycle, glad got some of you lovely ladies to carry on with, If i don't get caught this cycle its 4 weeks of not trying for me as I am booked in for my laparascopic ovarian diathermy and lap and dye end of June so fxd this will be my month and won't have to have the Op xxx

Congratulations everyone who got there bfp. xx


----------



## MrsP2be

Couldn't hold on any longer yesterday ( 9dpo ) and did aN FRER test ........ Got a faint line. Showed DF and he said it's definitely there. Did another one just now and again have a faint second line ............ Fingers crossed my little flump sticks!!!!! Congratulations to all of you with a BFP so far , sending lots of love and baby twinkles to all ttc and on the tww and to those of you that the wickedy witch turned up this cycle , I I hope and pray you get your BFP's soon xxxxxxxxx


----------



## GlitterandBug

Congrats Trissy :happydance:

I'm 11dpo but still :bfn: on 2 different tests (both pretty sensitive) with zero symptoms so i'm not hopeful.

:witch: due on Wednesday :growlmad:


----------



## mel102

I think i got my BFP i took another test today and there was another faint sencond line but still not very dark going to take a clear blue digi tomorrow. x


----------



## mel102

MrsP2be said:


> Couldn't hold on any longer yesterday ( 9dpo ) and did aN FRER test ........ Got a faint line. Showed DF and he said it's definitely there. Did another one just now and again have a faint second line ............ Fingers crossed my little flump sticks!!!!! Congratulations to all of you with a BFP so far , sending lots of love and baby twinkles to all ttc and on the tww and to those of you that the wickedy witch turned up this cycle , I I hope and pray you get your BFP's soon xxxxxxxxx

congrats :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sequeena

oh congrats ladies!


----------



## Missysj89

Hi Ladies, I've been reading and running on this thread since it started ( shameful I know) as I was in the same position as you all. I'm 13dpo today... bfn without even a hint of a second line, so I suspect it's on to the next cycle for me too. This is my second month actively ttc and I admit to testing from 7dpo, so I think you'll need to help me show more restraint.

Good luck to us all for the next cycle and congratulations to those who have got their bfp this month!


----------



## Trissy

Congrats MrsP2be!!!

Good luck (and early congrats!) mel102!

:dust: for those moving on to the next cycle. Your bfps are coming!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsP2be

I really do feel lucky to be given a second chance at being a mummy again. 

To all of you that are ttc , i send out lots of lovelies to you all. For various reasons and circumstances ( which I won't go into ) i never ever thought I'd be a mummy again. My son is 15 , so I really do feel blessed. Keep thinking happy thoughts , and also send out happy thoughts too.

Its not everyone's cup of tea , but I'm a great believer in cosmic ordering. Try it and see , as it helped me. Just google cosmic ordering and read up about it. 

LETS HOPE WE SEE LOTS MORE BFP'S SOON X <3 X <3 X:kiss:


----------



## LisaWeaver503

Hi Ladies,

Tomorrow will be 13 dpo. I'm going to be testing first thing in the AM....nervous and excited at the same time. I tested on 9 and 10 dpo ( not even a sign of a double line) and it took everything I had to wait until 13 dpo. I don't really know what to expect. I've been sleepy through out the day and had a few cramps here and there....BUT other than that no other signs to suggest a bfp or a bfn....so we will see. One STRANGE thing is my BB's aren't sore at all. They are normally sore 3-4 days before af comes. When I got a bfp in January (ended in a MC at 5 weeks) my BB's were SORE a week before AF and then the soreness went away 2 days before I got the bfp. I ended up ovulating a week late that cycle which is why I think I MC'd. 

Anyway to everyone who got there BFP's this cycle--CONGRATS!
To those of you who got the visit from the wicked witch--BIG HUGS

I'll update you all in the A.M. with the the test results


----------



## pinkhope

Congrats to ALL of the BFP ladies!!! Super exciting for you all!!

I ordered "Taking Charge of your Fertility" by Toni Weschler today. It came recommended from a friend and from reading all of the hundreds of glowing reviews on Amazon, figure it can't hurt! Anybody read it?


----------



## wamommy

I haven't yet, but I've read really awesome things about it too, and was thinking about picking it up.


----------



## mel102

I got my :bfp: this morning on a cb digi :happydance::headspin:i cant believe it am in shock x


----------



## Trissy

mel102 said:


> I got my :bfp: this morning on a cb digi :happydance::headspin:i cant believe it am in shock x

Congrats!!! :thumbup:


----------



## babyaholic

Congrats to the new BFP's since I was last on here. xxx


----------



## wamommy

Grats Mel!!! :happydance:


----------



## pinkhope

Congrats mel!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jingles23

Congratulations Mel!!


----------



## Mischa90

Omg the way i was looking for this thread looool the name has been changed anywhoooooooo

its not over for me yet af is due 2mo or thursday...ive tested this morning with a ics and i got the most faintist line...dont want to get to excited but will need to retest 2mo am just using the ics for now if i miss my period i will get a digital or frer to confirm ...

My boobs are killing me sooo sore and ive been soo not well for the past couple days and ive been soo weepy for no reason...heheheeh that happened to me as well with my last pregnancy 

woooohooo and congratz to all the new bfp's:wohoo::wohoo::loopy::headspin::happydance:


----------



## mel102

Mischa90 said:


> Omg the way i was looking for this thread looool the name has been changed anywhoooooooo
> 
> its not over for me yet af is due 2mo or thursday...ive tested this morning with a ics and i got the most faintist line...dont want to get to excited but will need to retest 2mo am just using the ics for now if i miss my period i will get a digital or frer to confirm ...
> 
> My boobs are killing me sooo sore and ive been soo not well for the past couple days and ive been soo weepy for no reason...heheheeh that happened to me as well with my last pregnancy
> 
> woooohooo and congratz to all the new bfp's:wohoo::wohoo::loopy::headspin::happydance:

Sounds like you got your BFP:happydance: thats how i was had the faintest of lines since 10dpo then got a lil darker each day but i didn't trust it so got a cb digi and was shocked to see the words pregnant. Good luck and keep us posted x


----------



## Mischa90

Sounds like you got your BFP:happydance: thats how i was had the faintest of lines since 10dpo then got a lil darker each day but i didn't trust it so got a cb digi and was shocked to see the words pregnant. Good luck and keep us posted x[/QUOTE]

Thanks Mel..will definatly keep you posted :winkwink:

and congratulations again on your :bfp: 

:hugs: xxx


----------



## GlitterandBug

Congrats to all you ladies with :bfp: and got my FX for you Mischa!! Have a H&H 9 months!

:witch: due tmrw for me and i actually just want it to hurry up!! Had a b***h of an evap on a Tesco test yesterday am at 12dpo - sent a pic to my friend and we thought it was my :bfp: as it was so pink and came up within the 10 minute cutoff but since, including today's FR, all :bfn: and not even a hint of a line to make me think hcg is building up.

Boobs are SO sore but no other symptoms (and i usually get some) - bit fed up cuz after i vowed not to test, i went on a testing frenzy!!

See you all in another 2ww ladies! x


----------



## charbaby

OMG!!! only on cycle day 3 and I can just tell this month is going to drag big time :(


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> OMG!!! only on cycle day 3 and I can just tell this month is going to drag big time :(

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Come on our :bfp: for May/June! Lovely Valentines Babies (or thereabouts!) x


----------



## Jingles23

13 dpo and bfn. Blah!
I was really hoping this was the month. Although, my cycles are super irregular so there is still the chance that I o'd later than I thought.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Jingles23 said:


> 13 dpo and bfn. Blah!
> I was really hoping this was the month. Although, my cycles are super irregular so there is still the chance that I o'd later than I thought.

FX it's still too early for you!


----------



## wamommy

Jingles23 said:


> 13 dpo and bfn. Blah!
> I was really hoping this was the month. Although, my cycles are super irregular so there is still the chance that I o'd later than I thought.

I hope you just had a late O or late implantation! :dust:


----------



## charbaby

So for all the ladies who are still waiting for their bfps this month around what date will you be ovulating?? I think mine will be around the 11/12/13th of May xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> So for all the ladies who are still waiting for their bfps this month around what date will you be ovulating?? I think mine will be around the 11/12/13th of May xx

AF pitched up this morning :growlmad: Fortunately, the arrival stopped me using another FR and wasting yet another test! CD1 for me! At least the CP last month didn't affect my cycle :thumbup:

I'll be ovulating around 17/18/19th May so a bit later than you. Started agnus castus again this cycle in the hope i'll ov earlier than CD17/18!


----------



## sequeena

Sorry about af glitter :( Hope this is your month! :dust:

AF is due today but no sign of her which could be nothing as she was late a few months ago. I felt sick when I got up for a wee early this morning but again that could be nothing. I tested yesterday and got a :bfn: so not sure when to test :wacko:


----------



## HopeforFuture

charbaby said:



> So for all the ladies who are still waiting for their bfps this month around what date will you be ovulating?? I think mine will be around the 11/12/13th of May xx

I don't know - I'm not thinking about it for my own sanity! TTC has taken a back step in my life - we've moved to NTNP coz I can't take the feeling of failure anymore :nope: xx 

We're gonna take it easy :coffee: and see what happens. Fingers crossed for all TTC ladies this cycle!!! :dust:


----------



## GlitterandBug

HopeforFuture said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> So for all the ladies who are still waiting for their bfps this month around what date will you be ovulating?? I think mine will be around the 11/12/13th of May xx
> 
> I don't know - I'm not thinking about it for my own sanity! TTC has taken a back step in my life - we've moved to NTNP coz I can't take the feeling of failure anymore :nope: xx
> 
> We're gonna take it easy :coffee: and see what happens. Fingers crossed for all TTC ladies this cycle!!! :dust:Click to expand...

:hugs: and GL with NTNP - could be the thing you need to get your :bfp: x


----------



## sassy_mom

I was checking back and couldn't find the thread ... then I realized the name changed! lol! No wonder I was lost. Congrats to the other BFP's!!!!! To all of you who didn't get it this month, I'm sending tons of baby dust your way!!! Those of you who got a BFP, have any of you started a new thread or found another one to join for babies being born around the due date?


----------



## charbaby

HopeforFuture said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> So for all the ladies who are still waiting for their bfps this month around what date will you be ovulating?? I think mine will be around the 11/12/13th of May xx
> 
> I don't know - I'm not thinking about it for my own sanity! TTC has taken a back step in my life - we've moved to NTNP coz I can't take the feeling of failure anymore :nope: xx
> 
> We're gonna take it easy :coffee: and see what happens. Fingers crossed for all TTC ladies this cycle!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Hope the ntnp works for you, This is my last month ttc before Op, so going to do everything i can to help it happen because really not looking forward to the Op that I'll be having if spontaneous pregnancy doesn't occure by 18th may :/


----------



## moose31

charbaby said:


> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> So for all the ladies who are still waiting for their bfps this month around what date will you be ovulating?? I think mine will be around the 11/12/13th of May xx
> 
> I don't know - I'm not thinking about it for my own sanity! TTC has taken a back step in my life - we've moved to NTNP coz I can't take the feeling of failure anymore :nope: xx
> 
> We're gonna take it easy :coffee: and see what happens. Fingers crossed for all TTC ladies this cycle!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hope the ntnp works for you, This is my last month ttc before Op, so going to do everything i can to help it happen because really not looking forward to the Op that I'll be having if spontaneous pregnancy doesn't occure by 18th may :/Click to expand...

:hugs: big hug :hugs: same boat here feel like i do every thing right cant believe its taking this long ...onto cycle 14 :flower:


----------



## charbaby

moose31 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> So for all the ladies who are still waiting for their bfps this month around what date will you be ovulating?? I think mine will be around the 11/12/13th of May xx
> 
> I don't know - I'm not thinking about it for my own sanity! TTC has taken a back step in my life - we've moved to NTNP coz I can't take the feeling of failure anymore :nope: xx
> 
> We're gonna take it easy :coffee: and see what happens. Fingers crossed for all TTC ladies this cycle!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hope the ntnp works for you, This is my last month ttc before Op, so going to do everything i can to help it happen because really not looking forward to the Op that I'll be having if spontaneous pregnancy doesn't occure by 18th may :/Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: big hug :hugs: same boat here feel like i do every thing right cant believe its taking this long ...onto cycle 14 :flower:Click to expand...

Have you got a medical reason why you are not getting you bfp? It's so frustrating watching month after month go by and still no baby :( xx


----------



## moose31

NOPE! never had abnormal pap. I have no past medical history or illnesses other than allergies. when i stopped takin BCP over a year ago i also stopped taking even my allergy meds just in case!!!! LOL I excersise eat healthy drink alcohol rarely (not at all recently) switched to decaf which absolutely KILLS me !!!!! So i say screw it...the other day at work I got a patient (im a nurse) that was 29 wks preg with asthma who smokes cigs and does not take care of herself left work infuriated!!!!!!!! 
SORRy long post :/


----------



## charbaby

moose31 said:


> NOPE! never had abnormal pap. I have no past medical history or illnesses other than allergies. when i stopped takin BCP over a year ago i also stopped taking even my allergy meds just in case!!!! LOL I excersise eat healthy drink alcohol rarely (not at all recently) switched to decaf which absolutely KILLS me !!!!! So i say screw it...the other day at work I got a patient (im a nurse) that was 29 wks preg with asthma who smokes cigs and does not take care of herself left work infuriated!!!!!!!!
> SORRy long post :/

Yeah it is hard to see others who don't look after themselves and also the ones who don't even want to be pregnant but that is life. We just have to hold out hope and think that when we get our bfp it will be that much more special because we have waited so long!!!! 
With me my situation a bit different because i have pcos so i know what is causing my infertility, Have you had tests done to find out if there is any underlying problems? xx


----------



## sequeena

Hi ladies, I got this this morning at 14dpo (af was due yesterday). I think the dye may have run but I hope it's the start of my bfp

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/DSCI0004-4.jpg?t=1336062435


----------



## wamommy

It looks like a line to me!! Retest, retest and keep us posted! :yipee:


----------



## charbaby

How is everyone doing? Threads kind of died down now, All you ladies who didn't get there bfps Keep this thread going were all be in our 2ww soon enough xxx


----------



## sequeena

I'm still waiting on AF (she was due on the 2nd). I'm sitting on my hands now and letting the hcg build if there is any. The plan is to wait until Monday and use a digi if she's not here.


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> How is everyone doing? Threads kind of died down now, All you ladies who didn't get there bfps Keep this thread going were all be in our 2ww soon enough xxx

Yes we must!! It's such a nice thread! x


----------



## GlitterandBug

sequeena said:


> I'm still waiting on AF (she was due on the 2nd). I'm sitting on my hands now and letting the hcg build if there is any. The plan is to wait until Monday and use a digi if she's not here.

Just seen your pic!! FX!! Looks v v promising! x


----------



## GlitterandBug

wamommy said:


> It looks like a line to me!! Retest, retest and keep us posted! :yipee:

Just seen your :bfp: too wamommy!! Hooray!! x


----------



## Jingles23

Still waiting on af here too. Hubby won't let me test again till tomorrow morning. He's taking this hiding thing pretty seriously.


----------



## HopeforFuture

charbaby said:


> How is everyone doing? Threads kind of died down now, All you ladies who didn't get there bfps Keep this thread going were all be in our 2ww soon enough xxx

Definately - you ladies are my TWW buddies! :happydance:

I am feeling oddly :haha: like I've had one too many coffees, after visiting the gym for the first time today. 

How is everyone else doing? x


----------



## GlitterandBug

HopeforFuture said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing? Threads kind of died down now, All you ladies who didn't get there bfps Keep this thread going were all be in our 2ww soon enough xxx
> 
> Definately - you ladies are my TWW buddies! :happydance:
> 
> I am feeling oddly :haha: like I've had one too many coffees, after visiting the gym for the first time today.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? xClick to expand...

I've been feeling quite cheerful - maybe because it's the optimism and fresh start of the 'new' cycle...i do feel like it's dragging already tho!! So eager for ov but that's 2 weeks away yet, argh!!


----------



## sequeena

af came so it's onto the next cycle for me :flower:


----------



## GlitterandBug

sequeena said:


> af came so it's onto the next cycle for me :flower:

Oh what? Oh no :hugs:

Come on the Feb babies!


----------



## sequeena

GlitterandBug said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> af came so it's onto the next cycle for me :flower:
> 
> Oh what? Oh no :hugs:
> 
> Come on the Feb babies!Click to expand...

It's ok, I TTC'd for 2 years before I fell pregnant with Thomas so I can do it again if I have to :D

Yay Feb babies! X


----------



## charbaby

Feb babies sound good, could be valentines baby!!! :D


----------



## sequeena

charbaby said:


> Feb babies sound good, could be valentines baby!!! :D

If I were to get pregnant my EDD would be feb 8th so you never know! :D


----------



## charbaby

sequeena said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Feb babies sound good, could be valentines baby!!! :D
> 
> If I were to get pregnant my EDD would be feb 8th so you never know! :DClick to expand...

Mine would be the 3rd :D


----------



## foxiechick1

:witch: showed her ugly face yesterday but am feeling ok. February baby i think!!

Ryan was meant to be a Feb baby and came a month early so this time if it works I'll hopefully go full term and have a month between their birthdays!! Better for the bills!! lol 

GL everyone will be keeping my fingers crossed! x


----------



## wamommy

FXd for you guys!! My b-day is in February, so I must say it is a wonderful month to be born!!


----------



## GlitterandBug

foxiechick1 said:


> :witch: showed her ugly face yesterday but am feeling ok. February baby i think!!
> 
> Ryan was meant to be a Feb baby and came a month early so this time if it works I'll hopefully go full term and have a month between their birthdays!! Better for the bills!! lol
> 
> GL everyone will be keeping my fingers crossed! x

Sorry she showed her nasty little face! Get on the Feb Baby Train!!



wamommy said:


> FXd for you guys!! My b-day is in February, so I must say it is a wonderful month to be born!!

Aww, that's good to hear! x


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Feb babies sound good, could be valentines baby!!! :D
> 
> If I were to get pregnant my EDD would be feb 8th so you never know! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Mine would be the 3rd :DClick to expand...

Mine would be 6th from LMP but anything from 6th-10th from OV. 

We could all have lovely V-Day bundles! :happydance:


----------



## charbaby

foxiechick1 said:


> :witch: showed her ugly face yesterday but am feeling ok. February baby i think!!
> 
> Ryan was meant to be a Feb baby and came a month early so this time if it works I'll hopefully go full term and have a month between their birthdays!! Better for the bills!! lol
> 
> GL everyone will be keeping my fingers crossed! x

Sorry :witch: came! 
My dd birthday is 22nd Feb so would be 2 in the same month for me. x


----------



## Jingles23

Took a test this morning and got this. It's so super duper faint that I don't know if you can even see it in the pic. Hubby saw it too but doesn't believe it. I really hope this is it!!


----------



## sequeena

I can't see anything sorry :(


----------



## GlitterandBug

Jingles23 said:


> Took a test this morning and got this. It's so super duper faint that I don't know if you can even see it in the pic. Hubby saw it too but doesn't believe it. I really hope this is it!!
> View attachment 392603

FX it's your BFP! I don't see anything but they can start v faint x


----------



## charbaby

Jingles23 said:


> Took a test this morning and got this. It's so super duper faint that I don't know if you can even see it in the pic. Hubby saw it too but doesn't believe it. I really hope this is it!!
> View attachment 392603

Good Luck!! I can't see it tho sorry hope its there for you xx


----------



## pinkhope

GL Jingles, I also can't see anything but like the other ladies said, could be just starting out super faint!


AFM... AM I OVULATING YET??? GRRR ! :haha: C'mon O!!!


----------



## OliviaRae

Hi girls! How's every one doing? Since the :witch: came 4 days early, my chart is all whacked out. FF says I'm supposed to O twice this month?? Haha is that even possible? :shrug: Would love some input on that! I'll attach a link to my chart. Good luck to us all this month!! :babydust: and CONGRATS to all the :BFP: what a lucky thread :)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/


----------



## charbaby

cd 8 today cant wait to 'O' hope this week don't drag x


----------



## GlitterandBug

I'm trying Soy this month, bought some today. Bit late deciding so will have to do CD 5-9. Hoping it'll give me a nice strong egg (a few days earlier!). FX!!


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> I'm trying Soy this month, bought some today. Bit late deciding so will have to do CD 5-9. Hoping it'll give me a nice strong egg (a few days earlier!). FX!!

goodluck with the soy glitter xx


----------



## Jingles23

Super sad today. Took another hpt today hoping to get a dark enough line that I'd feel comfortable calling my OB today. BFN!!!!! Blah, I'm crying right now. Not sure if Saturday's test was faulty or an evap or if I just had another chemical!!
This sucks. I was so excited. Kept telling myself not to but still did.


----------



## Dani402

I was getting some strange brownish discharge last couple of days instead of period...was thinking perhaps it was very late implantation, or...? But today AF showed up. :( CD1.


----------



## charbaby

Jingles23 said:


> Super sad today. Took another hpt today hoping to get a dark enough line that I'd feel comfortable calling my OB today. BFN!!!!! Blah, I'm crying right now. Not sure if Saturday's test was faulty or an evap or if I just had another chemical!!
> This sucks. I was so excited. Kept telling myself not to but still did.

Sorry Jingles :( Good luck for this cycle. xx


----------



## charbaby

Dani402 said:


> I was getting some strange brownish discharge last couple of days instead of period...was thinking perhaps it was very late implantation, or...? But today AF showed up. :( CD1.

sorry af came dani good luck for new cycle x


----------



## Dani402

Thank you. Just wish it woulda' showed up any of the several times I checked this am before heading off to work...decided no tampon was needed, and I was WRONG! :( Frustrated.


----------



## OliviaRae

Jingles23 said:


> Super sad today. Took another hpt today hoping to get a dark enough line that I'd feel comfortable calling my OB today. BFN!!!!! Blah, I'm crying right now. Not sure if Saturday's test was faulty or an evap or if I just had another chemical!!
> This sucks. I was so excited. Kept telling myself not to but still did.

Sorry, Jingles....here's to next month! xx




Dani402 said:


> Thank you. Just wish it woulda' showed up any of the several times I checked this am before heading off to work...decided no tampon was needed, and I was WRONG! :( Frustrated.


I HATE THAT!! :hugs:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Really sorry to hear that Jingles :hugs: and sorry the witch got you Dani :hugs:


----------



## charbaby

CD9, Roll on the weekend


----------



## charbaby

Hope all you other ladies are getting on ok x


----------



## GlitterandBug

CD7 today and been taking the soya for 2 days. Realised that when i got my BFP with DD, i was on a diet that substituted dairy for soya and i ov'd early that cycle (CD12) and managed to get a sticky bean. Keeping optimistic that this will do the same this month!


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> CD7 today and been taking the soya for 2 days. Realised that when i got my BFP with DD, i was on a diet that substituted dairy for soya and i ov'd early that cycle (CD12) and managed to get a sticky bean. Keeping optimistic that this will do the same this month!

If it does we should both O on sunday :D exciting stuff xxx


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> CD7 today and been taking the soya for 2 days. Realised that when i got my BFP with DD, i was on a diet that substituted dairy for soya and i ov'd early that cycle (CD12) and managed to get a sticky bean. Keeping optimistic that this will do the same this month!
> 
> If it does we should both O on sunday :D exciting stuff xxxClick to expand...

Oooh my Gawd!! I need to think about a bit more :sex: :winkwink:

Hope you had a nice Bank Hol? x


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> CD7 today and been taking the soya for 2 days. Realised that when i got my BFP with DD, i was on a diet that substituted dairy for soya and i ov'd early that cycle (CD12) and managed to get a sticky bean. Keeping optimistic that this will do the same this month!
> 
> If it does we should both O on sunday :D exciting stuff xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh my Gawd!! I need to think about a bit more :sex: :winkwink:
> 
> Hope you had a nice Bank Hol? xClick to expand...

Yes I did thank you, and you? x


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> CD7 today and been taking the soya for 2 days. Realised that when i got my BFP with DD, i was on a diet that substituted dairy for soya and i ov'd early that cycle (CD12) and managed to get a sticky bean. Keeping optimistic that this will do the same this month!
> 
> If it does we should both O on sunday :D exciting stuff xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh my Gawd!! I need to think about a bit more :sex: :winkwink:
> 
> Hope you had a nice Bank Hol? xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes I did thank you, and you? xClick to expand...

Yea nice thanks - just went far too quick!! Off this week with DD tho :thumbup:


----------



## charbaby

Don't they always lol. where abouts in the uk are you from? 
We had nice ish weather on sunday so bank holiday wasn't all filled with rain for us, but monday was horrible. x


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> Don't they always lol. where abouts in the uk are you from?
> We had nice ish weather on sunday so bank holiday wasn't all filled with rain for us, but monday was horrible. x

Monday's weather was horrendous - we did nothing!! I'm from S Wales so pretty used to the rain, lol! What about you?

Wonder where all the other ladies have gone? :shrug:


----------



## wamommy

I unfortunately moved over to the Miscarriage Support forum :cry:

I will hopefully catch up to you guys in the next TWW :D

:dust: to you beautiful ladies!


----------



## pinkhope

So sorry to hear that wamommy.... :hugs:


----------



## GlitterandBug

wamommy said:


> I unfortunately moved over to the Miscarriage Support forum :cry:
> 
> I will hopefully catch up to you guys in the next TWW :D
> 
> :dust: to you beautiful ladies!

I'm so sorry wamommy :hugs:


----------



## OliviaRae

wamommy said:


> I unfortunately moved over to the Miscarriage Support forum :cry:
> 
> I will hopefully catch up to you guys in the next TWW :D
> 
> :dust: to you beautiful ladies!

:hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that wamommy xxx


----------



## charbaby

So sorry for your loss wamommy xxx


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Don't they always lol. where abouts in the uk are you from?
> We had nice ish weather on sunday so bank holiday wasn't all filled with rain for us, but monday was horrible. x
> 
> Monday's weather was horrendous - we did nothing!! I'm from S Wales so pretty used to the rain, lol! What about you?
> 
> Wonder where all the other ladies have gone? :shrug:[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm in Gloucestershire, West Midlands. Yeah I noticed not many carried on with this group Shame. I will Change The name again when we are due to ovulate and it might get a few new joiners who O the same time ish. Hows your soy going?Click to expand...


----------



## foxiechick1

wamommy said:


> I unfortunately moved over to the Miscarriage Support forum :cry:
> 
> I will hopefully catch up to you guys in the next TWW :D
> 
> :dust: to you beautiful ladies!

Oh wamommy I am so very sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Don't they always lol. where abouts in the uk are you from?
> We had nice ish weather on sunday so bank holiday wasn't all filled with rain for us, but monday was horrible. x
> 
> Monday's weather was horrendous - we did nothing!! I'm from S Wales so pretty used to the rain, lol! What about you?
> 
> Wonder where all the other ladies have gone? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Gloucestershire, West Midlands. Yeah I noticed not many carried on with this group Shame. I will Change The name again when we are due to ovulate and it might get a few new joiners who O the same time ish. Hows your soy going?Click to expand...

Soy's going ok. Last day today. Not noticed anything yet except my monitor gave me a 'high' on CD9 instead of the usual 'low' so could be something or it's just an earlier and longer oestrogen surge cuz of the soy and i'll ov normal time. No EWCM starting yet either.

Raining again today, what a great week off!!


----------



## charbaby

I haven't had any signs of ovulating yet neither, going to start opks tomorrow x


----------



## HopeforFuture

wamommy said:


> I unfortunately moved over to the Miscarriage Support forum :cry:
> 
> I will hopefully catch up to you guys in the next TWW :D
> 
> :dust: to you beautiful ladies!

WAMommy - I am so sorry :-(

Charbaby - I have not abandoned the group! I have joined the gym which is taking up a lot of my free time. I am still with you lovely ladies - currently on CD12. This is amazing - that is the first time I have calculated where I am this cycle. Last cycle I was counting down the days and obsessing over it all. I am enjoying NTNP - it is not stressful at all!

Good luck ladies for this cycle! Not long to go for us now before we're in the TWW!!! :dust:


----------



## GlitterandBug

HopeforFuture said:


> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> I unfortunately moved over to the Miscarriage Support forum :cry:
> 
> I will hopefully catch up to you guys in the next TWW :D
> 
> :dust: to you beautiful ladies!
> 
> WAMommy - I am so sorry :-(
> 
> Charbaby - I have not abandoned the group! I have joined the gym which is taking up a lot of my free time. I am still with you lovely ladies - currently on CD12. This is amazing - that is the first time I have calculated where I am this cycle. Last cycle I was counting down the days and obsessing over it all. I am enjoying NTNP - it is not stressful at all!
> 
> Good luck ladies for this cycle! Not long to go for us now before we're in the TWW!!! :dust:Click to expand...

So pleased that NTNP is going well for you - you sound v happy and chilled out about it :thumbup: Well done on the gym too - i crippled myself doing a Davina workout! :wacko:


----------



## HopeforFuture

GlitterandBug said:


> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> I unfortunately moved over to the Miscarriage Support forum :cry:
> 
> I will hopefully catch up to you guys in the next TWW :D
> 
> :dust: to you beautiful ladies!
> 
> WAMommy - I am so sorry :-(
> 
> Charbaby - I have not abandoned the group! I have joined the gym which is taking up a lot of my free time. I am still with you lovely ladies - currently on CD12. This is amazing - that is the first time I have calculated where I am this cycle. Last cycle I was counting down the days and obsessing over it all. I am enjoying NTNP - it is not stressful at all!
> 
> Good luck ladies for this cycle! Not long to go for us now before we're in the TWW!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> So pleased that NTNP is going well for you - you sound v happy and chilled out about it :thumbup: Well done on the gym too - i crippled myself doing a Davina workout! :wacko:Click to expand...

I am happy! I have lost an inch off everywhere! Yay!!! Had my hair done too 
My hubby is deffo happy - it's definately helping with :sex: - naughty boy can't keep his hands off!!!


----------



## GlitterandBug

HopeforFuture said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> I unfortunately moved over to the Miscarriage Support forum :cry:
> 
> I will hopefully catch up to you guys in the next TWW :D
> 
> :dust: to you beautiful ladies!
> 
> WAMommy - I am so sorry :-(
> 
> Charbaby - I have not abandoned the group! I have joined the gym which is taking up a lot of my free time. I am still with you lovely ladies - currently on CD12. This is amazing - that is the first time I have calculated where I am this cycle. Last cycle I was counting down the days and obsessing over it all. I am enjoying NTNP - it is not stressful at all!
> 
> Good luck ladies for this cycle! Not long to go for us now before we're in the TWW!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> So pleased that NTNP is going well for you - you sound v happy and chilled out about it :thumbup: Well done on the gym too - i crippled myself doing a Davina workout! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I am happy! I have lost an inch off everywhere! Yay!!! Had my hair done too
> My hubby is deffo happy - it's definately helping with :sex: - naughty boy can't keep his hands off!!!Click to expand...

:winkwink: sounds like the gym is worth it :winkwink:


----------



## HopeforFuture

GlitterandBug said:


> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> I unfortunately moved over to the Miscarriage Support forum :cry:
> 
> I will hopefully catch up to you guys in the next TWW :D
> 
> :dust: to you beautiful ladies!
> 
> WAMommy - I am so sorry :-(
> 
> Charbaby - I have not abandoned the group! I have joined the gym which is taking up a lot of my free time. I am still with you lovely ladies - currently on CD12. This is amazing - that is the first time I have calculated where I am this cycle. Last cycle I was counting down the days and obsessing over it all. I am enjoying NTNP - it is not stressful at all!
> 
> Good luck ladies for this cycle! Not long to go for us now before we're in the TWW!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> So pleased that NTNP is going well for you - you sound v happy and chilled out about it :thumbup: Well done on the gym too - i crippled myself doing a Davina workout! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I am happy! I have lost an inch off everywhere! Yay!!! Had my hair done too
> My hubby is deffo happy - it's definately helping with :sex: - naughty boy can't keep his hands off!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :winkwink: sounds like the gym is worth it :winkwink:Click to expand...

JOIN THE GYM! JOIN THE GYM!!! QQUUUUUIIIIIIIICCKK! :wink:


----------



## charbaby

HopeforFuture said:


> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> I unfortunately moved over to the Miscarriage Support forum :cry:
> 
> I will hopefully catch up to you guys in the next TWW :D
> 
> :dust: to you beautiful ladies!
> 
> WAMommy - I am so sorry :-(
> 
> Charbaby - I have not abandoned the group! I have joined the gym which is taking up a lot of my free time. I am still with you lovely ladies - currently on CD12. This is amazing - that is the first time I have calculated where I am this cycle. Last cycle I was counting down the days and obsessing over it all. I am enjoying NTNP - it is not stressful at all!
> 
> Good luck ladies for this cycle! Not long to go for us now before we're in the TWW!!! :dust:Click to expand...

YAY i'm glad your still here. Im on CD12 too so hopefully this be our lucky month we should all hopefully ov on sunday or their abouts :D :happydance::happydance: Just want to be in the TWW already xxx


----------



## GlitterandBug

Lol to joining the gym!! :happydance:

Think we're going to try SMEP this month as well as the soya - really make the effort!! :winkwink:

Anyone else tried SMEP?


----------



## wamommy

Sorry for being silly, but what is SMEP? :dohh:

As for joining the gym, what a great idea!! I might just do that :D


----------



## GlitterandBug

wamommy said:


> Sorry for being silly, but what is SMEP? :dohh:
> 
> As for joining the gym, what a great idea!! I might just do that :D

Not silly! I should've written it properly - it's the Sperm Meets Egg Plan x


----------



## HopeforFuture

I tried SMEP last cycle - it didn't work... but I've met others for whom it has worked.

OMG - I am so :sick: today. I'm not sure if we're gonna be able to :sex: at all! It's CD13 - HELP!!!


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for being silly, but what is SMEP? :dohh:
> 
> As for joining the gym, what a great idea!! I might just do that :D
> 
> Not silly! I should've written it properly - it's the Sperm Meets Egg Plan xClick to expand...

What actually is the sperm meets egg plan? I have heard about it lots on this site but never known what it in tails? x :blush:


----------



## HopeforFuture

SMEP is a quite clinical and precise method of BD. As soon as AF is out of the way, BD every 2 days until you get a +OPK. After the +OPK, BD every day for 3 days, then 2 days after that 3 days. It makes it more likely that the sperm will meet the egg. :)


----------



## GlitterandBug

HopeforFuture said:


> SMEP is a quite clinical and precise method of BD. As soon as AF is out of the way, BD every 2 days until you get a +OPK. After the +OPK, BD every day for 3 days, then 2 days after that 3 days. It makes it more likely that the sperm will meet the egg. :)

Pretty much this altho we're just doing 3 days in a row then STOP (don't see the point of one last time way after ovulation!) We started a day off the 'plan' so already not following the 'rules' but i thought we'd give a go regardless...although the 3 days in a row is scaring me a bit (altho not DH!) cuz we're always in the 'every other day is fine' camp!! 

Give it a google - you just need OPK's and stamina!! 

x


----------



## GlitterandBug

HopeforFuture said:


> I tried SMEP last cycle - it didn't work... but I've met others for whom it has worked.
> 
> OMG - I am so :sick: today. I'm not sure if we're gonna be able to :sex: at all! It's CD13 - HELP!!!

Oh no! What's wrong? Hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## HopeforFuture

GlitterandBug said:


> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> I tried SMEP last cycle - it didn't work... but I've met others for whom it has worked.
> 
> OMG - I am so :sick: today. I'm not sure if we're gonna be able to :sex: at all! It's CD13 - HELP!!!
> 
> Oh no! What's wrong? Hope you feel better :hugs:Click to expand...

Ah... the one time after the 3 around O is just incase you get your LH surge, then get stressed, and ovulate later than expected (OPKs aren't infallible!)

It's only a cough and cold but I'm a singing teacher and my voice has gone really hoarse because of the coughing! It's gotten me really down because I can't work and I don't know when it's gonna come back! In need of TLC off DH!!!


----------



## charbaby

we just do it most days anyway, always have, we never miss more than a day between having sex, When we had to go without it for o/h's semen analysis it almost killed us!!!! Lol
Negative opk today for me x


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> we just do it most days anyway, always have, we never miss more than a day between having sex, When we had to go without it for o/h's semen analysis it almost killed us!!!! Lol
> Negative opk today for me x

Negative OPK for me this evening too. Not sure if EWCM is starting tho - getting a bit stretchy but may be the 'other' (TMI!!). Come on soya - bring on ov!!


----------



## HopeforFuture

I must say, I am absolutley loving NTNP. No OPKs, no checking CM, no worrying or stressing - brilliant!!! :happydance:


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> we just do it most days anyway, always have, we never miss more than a day between having sex, When we had to go without it for o/h's semen analysis it almost killed us!!!! Lol
> Negative opk today for me x
> 
> Negative OPK for me this evening too. Not sure if EWCM is starting tho - getting a bit stretchy but may be the 'other' (TMI!!). Come on soya - bring on ov!!Click to expand...

It's kinda hard to tell isn't it?? Lol! :haha:


----------



## charbaby

HopeforFuture said:


> I must say, I am absolutley loving NTNP. No OPKs, no checking CM, no worrying or stressing - brilliant!!! :happydance:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I have to have something to do otherwise think I would go crazy :haha:


----------



## charbaby

HopeforFuture..... I just noticed your kind of just down the road from me in a way :D I'm in Gloucestershire


----------



## HopeforFuture

Never! What a small world! :)


----------



## charbaby

Really hoping to get my positive opk tomorrow :/ Just want to be in the tww now!! x


----------



## HopeforFuture

I'm happily at the important warm-up to O stage! Plenty of BD for me! Yaaaaaay! I certainly don't want the TWW to come along toooooooooo early! :)


----------



## MrsWaddlesan

NTNP - sorry newbie here what does that mean?? :wacko:


----------



## wamommy

Not Trying, Not Preventing, I believe, and don't worry - I'm still learning all of the lingo too :dohh:


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> we just do it most days anyway, always have, we never miss more than a day between having sex, When we had to go without it for o/h's semen analysis it almost killed us!!!! Lol
> Negative opk today for me x
> 
> Negative OPK for me this evening too. Not sure if EWCM is starting tho - getting a bit stretchy but may be the 'other' (TMI!!). Come on soya - bring on ov!!Click to expand...
> 
> It's kinda hard to tell isn't it?? Lol! :haha:Click to expand...

I can never tell - especially if we've also used Preseed - adds to a whole heap of confusion :dohh:



charbaby said:


> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> I must say, I am absolutley loving NTNP. No OPKs, no checking CM, no worrying or stressing - brilliant!!! :happydance:
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I have to have something to do otherwise think I would go crazy :haha:Click to expand...

I'm a bit like that - I like to think I'm relaxed about TTC but then i'm just kidding myself! :wacko:


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> Really hoping to get my positive opk tomorrow :/ Just want to be in the tww now!! x

Me too - but then you get in the TWW and it's hell!! Never a happy medium!


----------



## charbaby

Negative opk this morning but the lines are getting darker so hopefully near, x


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> Negative opk this morning but the lines are getting darker so hopefully near, x

Woohoo!! :happydance:


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Negative opk this morning but the lines are getting darker so hopefully near, x
> 
> Woohoo!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Hows everything going? any sign of an earlier O day? x


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Negative opk this morning but the lines are getting darker so hopefully near, x
> 
> Woohoo!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hows everything going? any sign of an earlier O day? xClick to expand...

Well i think it is the start of EWCM - can't be anything else this morning :winkwink: but monitor still only says high and a negative opk. I'm thinking it'll be Tues/Weds!


----------



## charbaby

I'm thinking mine might be Monday, Hoping for tomorrow tho I will test again later to see if It will be any darker :D x


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> I'm thinking mine might be Monday, Hoping for tomorrow tho I will test again later to see if It will be any darker :D x

Eek! Nearly the TWW! :happydance:


----------



## charbaby

Well afternoon opk still neg about the same colour as this mornings one, Quite sure I wont be ovulating tomorrow now but fxd for Monday. x


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> Well afternoon opk still neg about the same colour as this mornings one, Quite sure I wont be ovulating tomorrow now but fxd for Monday. x

FX'd for a positive OPK tomorrow!


----------



## charbaby

negative opk again x


----------



## GlitterandBug

Same! FX for tomorrow and that we'll finally be in the TWW by Wednesday! x


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> Same! FX for tomorrow and that we'll finally be in the TWW by Wednesday! x

GLITTER, looks like just going to be the 2 of us this time round Lol xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Same! FX for tomorrow and that we'll finally be in the TWW by Wednesday! x
> 
> GLITTER, looks like just going to be the 2 of us this time round Lol xxClick to expand...

I know, we'll be rooting for each other :happydance:


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Same! FX for tomorrow and that we'll finally be in the TWW by Wednesday! x
> 
> GLITTER, looks like just going to be the 2 of us this time round Lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> I know, we'll be rooting for each other :happydance:Click to expand...

I hope we O close together so we can symptom spot everyday Lol!! x


----------



## HopeforFuture

I'm with you girls too! I'm not doing OPKs so haven't been commenting on yours. Think I will O on Weds/Thurs to will also be in the TWW with you! xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

HopeforFuture said:


> I'm with you girls too! I'm not doing OPKs so haven't been commenting on yours. Think I will O on Weds/Thurs to will also be in the TWW with you! xx

Oh awesome!! The 3 of us can do this together :thumbup:

How's NTNP going?

SMEP took another rule break last night cuz we were both shattered so didn't :sex:

Not worrying too much tho as ov doesn't seem imminent!!


----------



## HopeforFuture

GlitterandBug said:


> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> I'm with you girls too! I'm not doing OPKs so haven't been commenting on yours. Think I will O on Weds/Thurs to will also be in the TWW with you! xx
> 
> Oh awesome!! The 3 of us can do this together :thumbup:
> 
> How's NTNP going?
> 
> SMEP took another rule break last night cuz we were both shattered so didn't :sex:
> 
> Not worrying too much tho as ov doesn't seem imminent!!Click to expand...

Definitely! :happydance:

NTNP is going OK thank you. I am a lot more relaxed than I have been in previous cycles but I can feel and see my CM changing and it's hard not to POAS! I still think that not quite knowing when O is occurring will be better for me - I will let you know if I still feel like that mid-week though! Lol!

Hubby is not taking his meds this cycle which is making me a little nervous... that may not have been a good idea!

I don't think it matters too much if the early stages of SMEP aren't followed to the letter. You can't be fertilised at that time - the only thing it would do would be to keep the swimmers fresh! x


----------



## charbaby

Morning Ladies got my positive Opk this morning so TWW starts tomorrow :D. 
Hows things going your end? Good I hope x 
Going to change the title see if we get some more new joiners. xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

HopeforFuture said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> I'm with you girls too! I'm not doing OPKs so haven't been commenting on yours. Think I will O on Weds/Thurs to will also be in the TWW with you! xx
> 
> Oh awesome!! The 3 of us can do this together :thumbup:
> 
> How's NTNP going?
> 
> SMEP took another rule break last night cuz we were both shattered so didn't :sex:
> 
> Not worrying too much tho as ov doesn't seem imminent!!Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely! :happydance:
> 
> NTNP is going OK thank you. I am a lot more relaxed than I have been in previous cycles but I can feel and see my CM changing and it's hard not to POAS! I still think that not quite knowing when O is occurring will be better for me - I will let you know if I still feel like that mid-week though! Lol!
> 
> Hubby is not taking his meds this cycle which is making me a little nervous... that may not have been a good idea!
> 
> I don't think it matters too much if the early stages of SMEP aren't followed to the letter. You can't be fertilised at that time - the only thing it would do would be to keep the swimmers fresh! xClick to expand...

What meds was your hubby taking?

You're right about just keeping the sperm fresh - we managed :sex: last night so feel back on track!



charbaby said:


> Morning Ladies got my positive Opk this morning so TWW starts tomorrow :D.
> Hows things going your end? Good I hope x
> Going to change the title see if we get some more new joiners. xx

Yay!! The first of us to start the TWW!! I'll be Weds at the earliest - still just a 'high' on my monitor but will see what the opks say later!

Good idea on the name change :thumbup:


----------



## charbaby

Lots of EWCM all day today, to go with my positive opk :D x


----------



## HopeforFuture

That's brilliant Charbaby! Best of luck this cycle!

Glitterandbug, my hubby is on Cialis for ED. He used to suffer ED all the time but now only gets it when he's stressed. TTC makes him stressed! I've now asked him to take it this cycle when I think I'm O-ing. It will take the pressure off the both of us, which is what we want!

Good job with last night! :)

I haven't got a clue when I'm going to O. I haven't had mittelschmerz or EWCM yet, so O is at least 3-4 days away - that's really late for me. At the rate I'm going I'm going to have a 35 day-ish cycle!


----------



## PinkyEyes

Hi girls,
I'm starting my TWW today (14/05/12) do you mind if I wait with you?
Xx


----------



## HopeforFuture

I think we would love some extra ladies on here! Welcome PinkyEyes!

Charbaby - good thread name change :)


----------



## smacklefoot

I'm in, still waiting for that positive OPK but all signs are pointing in the direction that it's near. OPK was almost positve today so ready to wait this out with you all. :flower:

:dust:


----------



## foxiechick1

Am thinking I'm ovulating on Thursday so fx'd for us all this month!!


----------



## wamommy

I'm not yet in my TWW, but here to cheer you all on!

GO :bfp:s!!!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Whoop! :wave: ladies! Nice to see some new faces (and old from last month). Wamommy - hope you're doing ok?

Still no sign of ov yet for me :growlmad: 

Another negative OPK so really thinking it'll be Weds/Thurs now which isn't much sooner than normal, if at all. The soya may not have brought ov forward but hoping it's helped produce a lovely egg that the sperm just can't miss :winkwink:

HopeforFuture - TTC can be mega stressful so don't blame DH for just taking it at ov time although the NTNP may have chilled you both slightly. FX'd!

So tired this evening so am already up in bed while DH gets DD off to bed! If i was in the TWW i'd be SS like mad cuz of it!! :wacko:


----------



## LisaWeaver503

Hey Ladies,

I'm back from last month. I have some updates :)

I had a fertility workup done on the 4th. Ultrasound looked great. Blood work came back perfect....so we're confused as to why my cycle went from a 30 day cycle to a 41 day cycle.

Anway, I'm on my first round of Clomid so fx'd this is the month ( TTC for 2 years come June).

According to the Clomid ovulation calendar I'll O somtime through the weekend!

Good luck everyon and BABY DUSY :)


----------



## charbaby

Positive OPK again this morning :/ hate it when its more than 1 day never no what to go by? xx


----------



## charbaby

Welcome back ladies from last month and Hellllooo and welcome to all newbies :D Fxd for everyone's bfps this cycle!!!! xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

LisaWeaver503 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I'm back from last month. I have some updates :)
> 
> I had a fertility workup done on the 4th. Ultrasound looked great. Blood work came back perfect....so we're confused as to why my cycle went from a 30 day cycle to a 41 day cycle.
> 
> Anway, I'm on my first round of Clomid so fx'd this is the month ( TTC for 2 years come June).
> 
> According to the Clomid ovulation calendar I'll O somtime through the weekend!
> 
> Good luck everyon and BABY DUSY :)

Good luck with the clomid! FX'd it brings you your :bfp: this month. Great news about your results too! x



charbaby said:


> Positive OPK again this morning :/ hate it when its more than 1 day never no what to go by? xx

Boo! How annoying! I would say go on the last positive opk and keep :sex: 

You're clearly approaching ov so it's likely today or tomorrow.

STILL high on my monitor this morning and negative opk!! I know ov wasn't due til Fri originally but i thought soya would've done something!! Not even any EWCM!

SMEP continues......


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> LisaWeaver503 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I'm back from last month. I have some updates :)
> 
> I had a fertility workup done on the 4th. Ultrasound looked great. Blood work came back perfect....so we're confused as to why my cycle went from a 30 day cycle to a 41 day cycle.
> 
> Anway, I'm on my first round of Clomid so fx'd this is the month ( TTC for 2 years come June).
> 
> According to the Clomid ovulation calendar I'll O somtime through the weekend!
> 
> Good luck everyon and BABY DUSY :)
> 
> Good luck with the clomid! FX'd it brings you your :bfp: this month. Great news about your results too! x
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Positive OPK again this morning :/ hate it when its more than 1 day never no what to go by? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Boo! How annoying! I would say go on the last positive opk and keep :sex:
> 
> You're clearly approaching ov so it's likely today or tomorrow.
> 
> STILL high on my monitor this morning and negative opk!! I know ov wasn't due til Fri originally but i thought soya would've done something!! Not even any EWCM!
> 
> SMEP continues......Click to expand...

More EWCM today think O is defo near thinking tonight sometime x


----------



## Old Bear

Hello! I had EWCM and +OPK yesterday and ov pains today so I think I&#8217;m oving now. Not looking forward to the 2ww, this is our 3rd cycle of trying after mc and I&#8217;ve had enough already!


----------



## charbaby

Old Bear said:


> Hello! I had EWCM and +OPK yesterday and ov pains today so I think Im oving now. Not looking forward to the 2ww, this is our 3rd cycle of trying after mc and Ive had enough already!

I've been ttc for 16 months now :/


----------



## HopeforFuture

GlitterandBug said:


> Whoop! :wave: ladies! Nice to see some new faces (and old from last month). Wamommy - hope you're doing ok?
> 
> Still no sign of ov yet for me :growlmad:
> 
> Another negative OPK so really thinking it'll be Weds/Thurs now which isn't much sooner than normal, if at all. The soya may not have brought ov forward but hoping it's helped produce a lovely egg that the sperm just can't miss :winkwink:
> 
> HopeforFuture - TTC can be mega stressful so don't blame DH for just taking it at ov time although the NTNP may have chilled you both slightly. FX'd!
> 
> So tired this evening so am already up in bed while DH gets DD off to bed! If i was in the TWW i'd be SS like mad cuz of it!! :wacko:

Don't worry, I don't blame DH at all. :) I've had my own problems down below in the past so am very understanding. He wants to not need his meds so badly! Lots more than I do! He's decided to take them anyway to be absolutely sure he'll be OK. I'm really glad! :happydance:

STILL no sign of O. :wacko: It's getting wierd now - no EWCM at all yet and on CD17 now. I wonder if the gym and healthy eating has affected things negatively? I thought I was doing my body good by joining the gym and eating well - now I'm not so sure! I think I may be experiencing an anovulatory cycle - this takes NTNP to a whole new level!

Good luck ladies in the TWW! :dust:


----------



## Old Bear

charbaby said:


> Old Bear said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I had EWCM and +OPK yesterday and ov pains today so I think Im oving now. Not looking forward to the 2ww, this is our 3rd cycle of trying after mc and Ive had enough already!
> 
> I've been ttc for 16 months now :/Click to expand...

:(


----------



## GlitterandBug

HopeforFuture said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Whoop! :wave: ladies! Nice to see some new faces (and old from last month). Wamommy - hope you're doing ok?
> 
> Still no sign of ov yet for me :growlmad:
> 
> Another negative OPK so really thinking it'll be Weds/Thurs now which isn't much sooner than normal, if at all. The soya may not have brought ov forward but hoping it's helped produce a lovely egg that the sperm just can't miss :winkwink:
> 
> HopeforFuture - TTC can be mega stressful so don't blame DH for just taking it at ov time although the NTNP may have chilled you both slightly. FX'd!
> 
> So tired this evening so am already up in bed while DH gets DD off to bed! If i was in the TWW i'd be SS like mad cuz of it!! :wacko:
> 
> Don't worry, I don't blame DH at all. :) I've had my own problems down below in the past so am very understanding. He wants to not need his meds so badly! Lots more than I do! He's decided to take them anyway to be absolutely sure he'll be OK. I'm really glad! :happydance:
> 
> STILL no sign of O. :wacko: It's getting wierd now - no EWCM at all yet and on CD17 now. I wonder if the gym and healthy eating has affected things negatively? I thought I was doing my body good by joining the gym and eating well - now I'm not so sure! I think I may be experiencing an anovulatory cycle - this takes NTNP to a whole new level!
> 
> Good luck ladies in the TWW! :dust:Click to expand...

Oh god, typo error from me - it should've read 'I don't blame' instead of 'don't blame' - sounds like I was being a bossy so and so telling you how to be round your husband!!! :dohh: Put a whole different emphasis on my comment!! Sorry!!


----------



## HopeforFuture

GlitterandBug said:


> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Whoop! :wave: ladies! Nice to see some new faces (and old from last month). Wamommy - hope you're doing ok?
> 
> Still no sign of ov yet for me :growlmad:
> 
> Another negative OPK so really thinking it'll be Weds/Thurs now which isn't much sooner than normal, if at all. The soya may not have brought ov forward but hoping it's helped produce a lovely egg that the sperm just can't miss :winkwink:
> 
> HopeforFuture - TTC can be mega stressful so don't blame DH for just taking it at ov time although the NTNP may have chilled you both slightly. FX'd!
> 
> So tired this evening so am already up in bed while DH gets DD off to bed! If i was in the TWW i'd be SS like mad cuz of it!! :wacko:
> 
> Don't worry, I don't blame DH at all. :) I've had my own problems down below in the past so am very understanding. He wants to not need his meds so badly! Lots more than I do! He's decided to take them anyway to be absolutely sure he'll be OK. I'm really glad! :happydance:
> 
> STILL no sign of O. :wacko: It's getting wierd now - no EWCM at all yet and on CD17 now. I wonder if the gym and healthy eating has affected things negatively? I thought I was doing my body good by joining the gym and eating well - now I'm not so sure! I think I may be experiencing an anovulatory cycle - this takes NTNP to a whole new level!
> 
> Good luck ladies in the TWW! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh god, typo error from me - it should've read 'I don't blame' instead of 'don't blame' - sounds like I was being a bossy so and so telling you how to be round your husband!!! :dohh: Put a whole different emphasis on my comment!! Sorry!!Click to expand...

You so obviously WERE telling me how to be around my husband! :haha:

How bossy do you wanna be, lady? :haha:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Old Bear said:


> Hello! I had EWCM and +OPK yesterday and ov pains today so I think Im oving now. Not looking forward to the 2ww, this is our 3rd cycle of trying after mc and Ive had enough already!

Hello! I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:

TTC after a mc can be tough so FX'd for your :bfp: this month!

:dust:


----------



## charbaby

Lol at your typo error Glitterandbug :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## GlitterandBug

HopeforFuture said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Whoop! :wave: ladies! Nice to see some new faces (and old from last month). Wamommy - hope you're doing ok?
> 
> Still no sign of ov yet for me :growlmad:
> 
> Another negative OPK so really thinking it'll be Weds/Thurs now which isn't much sooner than normal, if at all. The soya may not have brought ov forward but hoping it's helped produce a lovely egg that the sperm just can't miss :winkwink:
> 
> HopeforFuture - TTC can be mega stressful so don't blame DH for just taking it at ov time although the NTNP may have chilled you both slightly. FX'd!
> 
> So tired this evening so am already up in bed while DH gets DD off to bed! If i was in the TWW i'd be SS like mad cuz of it!! :wacko:
> 
> Don't worry, I don't blame DH at all. :) I've had my own problems down below in the past so am very understanding. He wants to not need his meds so badly! Lots more than I do! He's decided to take them anyway to be absolutely sure he'll be OK. I'm really glad! :happydance:
> 
> STILL no sign of O. :wacko: It's getting wierd now - no EWCM at all yet and on CD17 now. I wonder if the gym and healthy eating has affected things negatively? I thought I was doing my body good by joining the gym and eating well - now I'm not so sure! I think I may be experiencing an anovulatory cycle - this takes NTNP to a whole new level!
> 
> Good luck ladies in the TWW! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh god, typo error from me - it should've read 'I don't blame' instead of 'don't blame' - sounds like I was being a bossy so and so telling you how to be round your husband!!! :dohh: Put a whole different emphasis on my comment!! Sorry!!Click to expand...
> 
> You so obviously WERE telling me how to be around my husband! :haha:
> 
> How bossy do you wanna be, lady? :haha:Click to expand...

Nooooooooooo!!!! I wasn't!! :cry:

Altho I do a pretty good job of bossing my own DH round......:winkwink:


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> Old Bear said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I had EWCM and +OPK yesterday and ov pains today so I think Im oving now. Not looking forward to the 2ww, this is our 3rd cycle of trying after mc and Ive had enough already!
> 
> I've been ttc for 16 months now :/Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## HopeforFuture

GlitterandBug said:


> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Whoop! :wave: ladies! Nice to see some new faces (and old from last month). Wamommy - hope you're doing ok?
> 
> Still no sign of ov yet for me :growlmad:
> 
> Another negative OPK so really thinking it'll be Weds/Thurs now which isn't much sooner than normal, if at all. The soya may not have brought ov forward but hoping it's helped produce a lovely egg that the sperm just can't miss :winkwink:
> 
> HopeforFuture - TTC can be mega stressful so don't blame DH for just taking it at ov time although the NTNP may have chilled you both slightly. FX'd!
> 
> So tired this evening so am already up in bed while DH gets DD off to bed! If i was in the TWW i'd be SS like mad cuz of it!! :wacko:
> 
> Don't worry, I don't blame DH at all. :) I've had my own problems down below in the past so am very understanding. He wants to not need his meds so badly! Lots more than I do! He's decided to take them anyway to be absolutely sure he'll be OK. I'm really glad! :happydance:
> 
> STILL no sign of O. :wacko: It's getting wierd now - no EWCM at all yet and on CD17 now. I wonder if the gym and healthy eating has affected things negatively? I thought I was doing my body good by joining the gym and eating well - now I'm not so sure! I think I may be experiencing an anovulatory cycle - this takes NTNP to a whole new level!
> 
> Good luck ladies in the TWW! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh god, typo error from me - it should've read 'I don't blame' instead of 'don't blame' - sounds like I was being a bossy so and so telling you how to be round your husband!!! :dohh: Put a whole different emphasis on my comment!! Sorry!!Click to expand...
> 
> You so obviously WERE telling me how to be around my husband! :haha:
> 
> How bossy do you wanna be, lady? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooooooooo!!!! I wasn't!! :cry:
> 
> Altho I do a pretty good job of bossing my own DH round......:winkwink:Click to expand...

:winkwink: :haha:


----------



## pinkhope

Hello ladies I'm back :) Just been reading through all I've missed. I should be approaching OV but I feel like I've dried up down there before I even had a chance to get anything close to EWCM. I got AF early this cycle, so I assumed I would O earlier than usual, but nope, I'm still waiting. Not even a hint of a line on any of my OPKs over the last week or so.... hmmmm... hope it happens soon.

Hope all of you ladies are getting in lots of BD while you are right around O... and hopefully I'll be joining in the 2ww soon! :hug:


----------



## GlitterandBug

pinkhope said:


> Hello ladies I'm back :) Just been reading through all I've missed. I should be approaching OV but I feel like I've dried up down there before I even had a chance to get anything close to EWCM. I got AF early this cycle, so I assumed I would O earlier than usual, but nope, I'm still waiting. Not even a hint of a line on any of my OPKs over the last week or so.... hmmmm... hope it happens soon.
> 
> Hope all of you ladies are getting in lots of BD while you are right around O... and hopefully I'll be joining in the 2ww soon! :hug:

Hi pinkhope! 

Same here - no hint of ov either. No EWCM starting which is my 'warning' a few days before and no hint of a line on opk's! What is going on??? :shrug:


----------



## foxiechick1

GlitterandBug said:


> pinkhope said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies I'm back :) Just been reading through all I've missed. I should be approaching OV but I feel like I've dried up down there before I even had a chance to get anything close to EWCM. I got AF early this cycle, so I assumed I would O earlier than usual, but nope, I'm still waiting. Not even a hint of a line on any of my OPKs over the last week or so.... hmmmm... hope it happens soon.
> 
> Hope all of you ladies are getting in lots of BD while you are right around O... and hopefully I'll be joining in the 2ww soon! :hug:
> 
> Hi pinkhope!
> 
> Same here - no hint of ov either. No EWCM starting which is my 'warning' a few days before and no hint of a line on opk's! What is going on??? :shrug:Click to expand...

Ditto! I am the same so dry!
Feeling some pains but no ewcm as I usually get days before, but then have had a few problems with my stomach pains this month so haven't bd as much as I'd have liked so think between that and not feeling like I'm o'ing think I might be out this month :cry: but we shall see.

However I love coming on to this site everyone is so lovely and is so great at boosting everyone's spirits! Thank goodness for b&b x


----------



## GlitterandBug

What's going on ladies? That's 4 of us now with no hint of ovulation!! :cry:

Foxiechick1 - hope you're ok? :hugs:


----------



## charbaby

come on ladies I can't do this 2ww on my own!!!! xx


----------



## charbaby

I had negative opk today so I am putting myself at 1DPO today. Hurry up and O ladies :D x


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> I had negative opk today so I am putting myself at 1DPO today. Hurry up and O ladies :D x

Woohoo!!

I'm getting fed up of waiting but really I shouldn't be cuz ov wasn't due til end of the week normally. I think I expected too much from the Soya!! :dohh:


----------



## moose31

GlitterandBug said:


> pinkhope said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies I'm back :) Just been reading through all I've missed. I should be approaching OV but I feel like I've dried up down there before I even had a chance to get anything close to EWCM. I got AF early this cycle, so I assumed I would O earlier than usual, but nope, I'm still waiting. Not even a hint of a line on any of my OPKs over the last week or so.... hmmmm... hope it happens soon.
> 
> Hope all of you ladies are getting in lots of BD while you are right around O... and hopefully I'll be joining in the 2ww soon! :hug:
> 
> Hi pinkhope!
> 
> Same here - no hint of ov either. No EWCM starting which is my 'warning' a few days before and no hint of a line on opk's! What is going on??? :shrug:Click to expand...

HEy ladies! this is cyce 13? TTC had to think about that its been so long :)...but this EWCM everyone talks about I NEVER get .....i did some research and started drinking grapefruit juice for the first half my cycle starting day one, not sure IF i ov'd yet (not OPK ing) but 2 days ago started getting LOTS of egg white like mucus!!!! so been BD last two days and gonna keep going till this EWCM stops !!!
I definately recommend givng this a shot !!!!


----------



## GlitterandBug

moose31 said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkhope said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies I'm back :) Just been reading through all I've missed. I should be approaching OV but I feel like I've dried up down there before I even had a chance to get anything close to EWCM. I got AF early this cycle, so I assumed I would O earlier than usual, but nope, I'm still waiting. Not even a hint of a line on any of my OPKs over the last week or so.... hmmmm... hope it happens soon.
> 
> Hope all of you ladies are getting in lots of BD while you are right around O... and hopefully I'll be joining in the 2ww soon! :hug:
> 
> Hi pinkhope!
> 
> Same here - no hint of ov either. No EWCM starting which is my 'warning' a few days before and no hint of a line on opk's! What is going on??? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> HEy ladies! this is cyce 13? TTC had to think about that its been so long :)...but this EWCM everyone talks about I NEVER get .....i did some research and started drinking grapefruit juice for the first half my cycle starting day one, not sure IF i ov'd yet (not OPK ing) but 2 days ago started getting LOTS of egg white like mucus!!!! so been BD last two days and gonna keep going till this EWCM stops !!!
> I definately recommend givng this a shot !!!!Click to expand...

Oooh have heard about this but it's great to hear first hand that it works. If I don't get my :bfp: this month then I'll be giving this a go in June!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Thank goodness you ladies aren't ovulating either! I don't know what's going on - I was supposed to O on Saturday! I'm really tempted to get out the OPKs to put my mind at rest... what do you ladies think? x


----------



## GlitterandBug

HopeforFuture said:


> Thank goodness you ladies aren't ovulating either! I don't know what's going on - I was supposed to O on Saturday! I'm really tempted to get out the OPKs to put my mind at rest... what do you ladies think? x

Saturday gone or Saturday coming up? 

I don't think it would hurt to use the opks to see what's going on.

Another negative opk this afternoon. Cheesing me right off. :grr:


----------



## pinkhope

Still barely a line on my OPKs ladies :( GRR!!! This is frustrating!


----------



## GlitterandBug

pinkhope said:


> Still barely a line on my OPKs ladies :( GRR!!! This is frustrating!

:hugs:

Same for me - more negative opk's and another high on the monitor! Where's this damn LH surge?!!!


----------



## GlitterandBug

...aside from charbaby and a couple of other lucky ladies, this is what the thread should be for the rest of us!!


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> ...aside from charbaby and a couple of other lucky ladies, this is what the thread should be for the rest of us!!

I don't understand whats going on this month!! No one seems to be 'O' ing :wacko: How many times a day are you testing with your opks? x


----------



## charbaby

Just had phone call from hospital saying my operation is set to be 25 or 27th June will get my letter next week to confirm what day it will be! really nervous :/ but also glad because it's the next step forward.... fxd this is my month and I won't be needing the Op after all.


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> ...aside from charbaby and a couple of other lucky ladies, this is what the thread should be for the rest of us!!
> 
> I don't understand whats going on this month!! No one seems to be 'O' ing :wacko: How many times a day are you testing with your opks? xClick to expand...

I use my monitor first thing and then IC's twice during the day - usually three times if the line is getting darker. Tomorrow and Saturday are my 'expected' PEAK/positive opk days but I really though that after I got a 'high' so early on my monitor that I would be in the TWW by now!!!



charbaby said:


> Just had phone call from hospital saying my operation is set to be 25 or 27th June will get my letter next week to confirm what day it will be! really nervous :/ but also glad because it's the next step forward.... fxd this is my month and I won't be needing the Op after all.

Really hoping you won't need the op charbaby but if you do have it, it's a very positive step for TTC and ups the chances even more of a :bfp: :thumbup:


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> ...aside from charbaby and a couple of other lucky ladies, this is what the thread should be for the rest of us!!
> 
> I don't understand whats going on this month!! No one seems to be 'O' ing :wacko: How many times a day are you testing with your opks? xClick to expand...
> 
> I use my monitor first thing and then IC's twice during the day - usually three times if the line is getting darker. Tomorrow and Saturday are my 'expected' PEAK/positive opk days but I really though that after I got a 'high' so early on my monitor that I would be in the TWW by now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Just had phone call from hospital saying my operation is set to be 25 or 27th June will get my letter next week to confirm what day it will be! really nervous :/ but also glad because it's the next step forward.... fxd this is my month and I won't be needing the Op after all.Click to expand...
> 
> Really hoping you won't need the op charbaby but if you do have it, it's a very positive step for TTC and ups the chances even more of a :bfp: :thumbup:Click to expand...

It is positive step so I am pleased but so nervous about getting put to sleep. I was asking about the opks because thought you may have missed it if only doing one a day but seems like you couldn't miss it with all that you are doing x


----------



## GlitterandBug

My am opk is the darkest it's been so far!!! Not positive but much darker!!

Also my R side is 'pinching'!

Could be the start!!! Yeeeeeesss!!

I've had a few general anaesthetics - honestly they're fine, you shut your eyes then the next thing you're in recovery and it's all over! You'll be ok xxx


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> My am opk is the darkest it's been so far!!! Not positive but much darker!!
> 
> Also my R side is 'pinching'!
> 
> Could be the start!!! Yeeeeeesss!!
> 
> I've had a few general anaesthetics - honestly they're fine, you shut your eyes then the next thing you're in recovery and it's all over! You'll be ok xxx

Oh thats great!!! I really hope O is happening :D 
Thanks for that, makes me feel a lil better. Haven't had anaesthetic since i was 10 years old and can't remember what it was like x


----------



## GlitterandBug

Think i had the start of some EWCM at last - thought i had some last week but clearly not!! We're not planning on DTD tonight tho, unless i do get a positive OPK and it'll have to be 4 nights in a row!! I have a feeling the marathon will be starting tomorrow night but at least it's the weekend!!


----------



## HopeforFuture

GlitterandBug said:


> ...aside from charbaby and a couple of other lucky ladies, this is what the thread should be for the rest of us!!

It so should be called that! 

I don't know what's going on with me... haven't a clue whether or not I've Od coz of not doing OPKs. I thought it would be good for me but now I don't think I have the personality to NTNP. I was fine until O was due and now I'm in the important week I'm overthinking everything! I guess it's coz I want it so much! If I get a next cycle (fingers crossed that doesn't happen!) I'm going back to actively trying x


----------



## pinkhope

Still no signs of O over here... :/ Glad you ladies seem to be getting closer! 

I'm thinking this cycle will be anovulatory... AF is due in about a week, I just think it's too late. Oh well... will have to wait and see what happens. Have been BDing away just in case but again, not hopeful this month :(


----------



## charbaby

3DPO for me anyone the same? 
glitterandbug fxd for your +opk this morning!
good luck to everyone else aswel xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

Still a high this morning on my monitor!!! Ovulation is officially late! I'm hoping my monitor has missed the surge. Wishful thinking!

Stress at work isn't helping either I don't think. Off for a long weekend now with DD so have that to nicely distract me.

3dpo already?? Woohoo! You'll be ready to poas by the time I ovulate!!


----------



## Old Bear

charbaby said:


> 3DPO for me anyone the same?
> glitterandbug fxd for your +opk this morning!
> good luck to everyone else aswel xx

:hi: 3dpo for me too. Already feel like Im out. Dont know why, supposed I just dont want to get my hopes up to be shot down again. Really just want to sleep until next Sunday!


----------



## sequeena

We are not going to get the chance to BD the way this month is going. Please Thomas, sleep!


----------



## GlitterandBug

sequeena said:


> We are not going to get the chance to BD the way this month is going. Please Thomas, sleep!

Hope he sleeps for you!! 

Had a much darker OPK from later this morning so think ov is virtually here despite my monitor telling me otherwise. DH is going out tomorrow so it'll have to be tonight and Sunday that we DTD and hope for the best!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Best of luck! :dust:

I think I Od today by the way I feel. Did BD last night - also gonna try tomorrow morning I think.

Does anyone know - does stress affect just egg being released or implantation as well? x


----------



## GlitterandBug

HopeforFuture said:


> Best of luck! :dust:
> 
> I think I Od today by the way I feel. Did BD last night - also gonna try tomorrow morning I think.
> 
> Does anyone know - does stress affect just egg being released or implantation as well? x

I think it's just ovulation that can be affected, shouldn't think it's implantation but i'm not totally sure. Are you ok? :hugs:

Hooray for your ovulation too!! TWW starts for you tomorrow and me on Sunday (at the latest hopefully!) :happydance:


----------



## GlitterandBug

POSITIVE OPK!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## HopeforFuture

GlitterandBug said:


> POSITIVE OPK!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Yay! :happydance::happydance:

Oh, I was just on a downer yesterday and today - I got really stressed last night because I could feel O coming on and DH couldn't 'perform'. I know he can't help it, but I'm afraid I shouted at him and got really upset. :( (He actually did manage it in the end, but not until after I'd had a BIG stress) :dohh:

I feel really low today though because of how stressed out I was last night. I haven't been that stressed in months and I can't have done myself any favours with the big O. I;m trying so much not to care and not to stress that I'm stressing over trying not to care! :cry:


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> POSITIVE OPK!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

WOOHOO!!!! at last so pleased for you :D At last there's more in the tww xx


----------



## charbaby

Old Bear said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 3DPO for me anyone the same?
> glitterandbug fxd for your +opk this morning!
> good luck to everyone else aswel xx
> 
> :hi: 3dpo for me too. Already feel like Im out. Dont know why, supposed I just dont want to get my hopes up to be shot down again. Really just want to sleep until next Sunday!Click to expand...

:thumbup: hello!! :D don't feel out just yet we got a while to go. You testing on sunday? x


----------



## GlitterandBug

HopeforFuture said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> POSITIVE OPK!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Yay! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Oh, I was just on a downer yesterday and today - I got really stressed last night because I could feel O coming on and DH couldn't 'perform'. I know he can't help it, but I'm afraid I shouted at him and got really upset. :( (He actually did manage it in the end, but not until after I'd had a BIG stress) :dohh:
> 
> I feel really low today though because of how stressed out I was last night. I haven't been that stressed in months and I can't have done myself any favours with the big O. I;m trying so much not to care and not to stress that I'm stressing over trying not to care! :cry:Click to expand...

Oh hun :hugs:

I totally understand what you mean about stressing about stressing because you're really trying not to (if that makes sense?!). TTC really can drive us to madness sometimes because we want those BFP's so badly! I also got very cross with DH one night this week when he was taking 'ages' and I was tired and sore - we had a bit of a bicker and ended up not 'finishing' at all! Last night was nearly a repeat performance but we got there in the end! :wacko:

I'm sure you won't have done anything to stop ovulation - the little eggs are tougher than we think!

Have a nice chilled evening with DH tonight :hugs:


----------



## Old Bear

charbaby said:


> Old Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 3DPO for me anyone the same?
> glitterandbug fxd for your +opk this morning!
> good luck to everyone else aswel xx
> 
> :hi: 3dpo for me too. Already feel like I&#8217;m out. Don&#8217;t know why, supposed I just don&#8217;t want to get my hopes up to be shot down again. Really just want to sleep until next Sunday!Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: hello!! :D don't feel out just yet we got a while to go. You testing on sunday? xClick to expand...

Yeah, but not this one, the next one (27th). I think 12dpo is plenty long enough to wait! I have IC&#8217;s but not sure I want to go down that road... Never used them before.


----------



## MrsChaffin

Hi everyone! I know it's a little late in the thread, but may I join? I'm 2dpo and this whole TTC thing is all new to me. DH and I have been married for just over a year and I just went off BCP beginning of April. Didn't O last month (probably due to my hormones going crazy!) but OPKs and BBT have both confirmed OV on May 16! Nervous and hopeful, bring on the :bfp: !!


----------



## charbaby

Old Bear said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 3DPO for me anyone the same?
> glitterandbug fxd for your +opk this morning!
> good luck to everyone else aswel xx
> 
> :hi: 3dpo for me too. Already feel like Im out. Dont know why, supposed I just dont want to get my hopes up to be shot down again. Really just want to sleep until next Sunday!Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: hello!! :D don't feel out just yet we got a while to go. You testing on sunday? xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but not this one, the next one (27th). I think 12dpo is plenty long enough to wait! I have ICs but not sure I want to go down that road... Never used them before.Click to expand...

Yeah thats what i meant Lol, 4DPO would be a little early to test :haha: even though I have been known to in the past :blush: I haven't got ics this time but I have bought 2 packs of poundland doubles and I have 2 tesco's own brand and a cb digi LOL. AF is due anywhere from sunday to tuesday. I may cave with the cheapies from Friday x


----------



## charbaby

MrsChaffin said:


> Hi everyone! I know it's a little late in the thread, but may I join? I'm 2dpo and this whole TTC thing is all new to me. DH and I have been married for just over a year and I just went off BCP beginning of April. Didn't O last month (probably due to my hormones going crazy!) but OPKs and BBT have both confirmed OV on May 16! Nervous and hopeful, bring on the :bfp: !!

Hello and welcome :thumbup:
Some of us are still here from our last cycle but anyone new is welcome to join and symptom spot through the tww with us all the more the merrier :D best of luck xx


----------



## PinkyEyes

Well ladies, I've had a busy few days with work, sorry I haven't stopped by to see how you're all getting on.

Glad you ladies with the AWOL ovulations have got your positive OPKs now!

I'm desparately trying not to symptom spot, but one thing I have noticed is that my boobs are really painful! I'm trying not to get my hopes up because last month they felt like this, the nipples looked darker (hubby pointed this out) and we both thought it was looking likely and then my period arrived 5 days early! And my god was it heavy and painful! Hopefully this cycle won't end the same way!

My smiley face was last Saturday. I'm trying to hold out until Monday morning to break out the wee-sticks, but I can feel myself beginning to crack! 
Xx


----------



## charbaby

Little dilemma not sure what to do??
My sisters birthday today and the whole family are out to celebrate, should I drink or not?
If I don't then people would notice but if I do then I'm thinking what if I am preggo?? 
Would it even effect anything at this early stage as implantation wouldn't have even taken place yet x


----------



## HopeforFuture

charbaby said:


> Little dilemma not sure what to do??
> My sisters birthday today and the whole family are out to celebrate, should I drink or not?
> If I don't then people would notice but if I do then I'm thinking what if I am preggo??
> Would it even effect anything at this early stage as implantation wouldn't have even taken place yet x


I don't see how it could affect things because your little egg will be floating down your tube right now, and doesn't have any contact with your actual body...

To be safe though, I'd offer to drive - then you have a good excuse and there's no potential damage to the egg :)


----------



## OliviaRae

I'm in shock! Got a slight positive with a cheepie so bought a digi and got this yesterday.....

https://img220.imageshack.us/img220/6909/photoyc.jpg

What a lucky thread!! You girls were so great and supportive, I hope you ALL get your BFP! FXed for all and :dust:

:cloud9:


----------



## PinkyEyes

Wow! Congratulations, OliviaRae! That's amazing news! :happydance:
Xx


----------



## CandyCU

Congratulations OliviaRae! 

May I join you ladies on the TWW? I think I O'd on the 14th May. Had some symptoms, certainly feel pregnant, just hope AF is not playing her nasty tricks again! 

GL ladies!!! x

:dust:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Hey ladies! Hope the TWW is going ok for all? I STILL haven't O'd. Still had a positive OPK today and high on my monitor so think it'll be tmrw or Monday!! CD20!! Argh!! 

Congrats OliviaRae!


----------



## Vegan mum

Hi everyone! I'm new here! I'm on cd 15 and 3-5 DPO. We're TTC #3 and really hope this is our month! Hope you're all well and :dust: Steph


----------



## pinkhope

Congrats OliviaRae!!! Great news!

I'm still confused about this stupid cycle! Normally I ovulate between CD 14-16, but I definitely did not ovulate on time (or maybe at all) this cycle. Yesterday, which I think was around CD22, I had about 3 hours of EWCM, completely dry beforehand and went away immediately afterwards... We BD'd during it, so hmmm maybe I just ovulated really late? No clue. On the other hand, I've been feeling crampy and bloated like AF is about to be here (due by Friday). I don't usually get ovulation cramps, so... BLAH! Stupid ovaries why won't you just cooperate!?

Anyhow, glad to hear you other ladies finally ovulated and hoping this is your lucky month! :Hug:


----------



## HopeforFuture

pinkhope said:


> Congrats OliviaRae!!! Great news!
> 
> I'm still confused about this stupid cycle! Normally I ovulate between CD 14-16, but I definitely did not ovulate on time (or maybe at all) this cycle. Yesterday, which I think was around CD22, I had about 3 hours of EWCM, completely dry beforehand and went away immediately afterwards... We BD'd during it, so hmmm maybe I just ovulated really late? No clue. On the other hand, I've been feeling crampy and bloated like AF is about to be here (due by Friday). I don't usually get ovulation cramps, so... BLAH! Stupid ovaries why won't you just cooperate!?
> 
> Anyhow, glad to hear you other ladies finally ovulated and hoping this is your lucky month! :Hug:

Your cycle sounds like mine! I normally O CD14-16 but it was somewhere between CD16-20 this time around (if at all). I also had EWCM off and on in patches, but not consistently. Now I'm on CD22, testing CD32 if no sign of AF by then.

How is everyone? xx

P.S. Congrats OliviaRae :)


----------



## OliviaRae

Thanks girls! :D I keep checking back here to see if any one else got their BFP! Good luck! FXed!


----------



## charbaby

Oh wow congrats oliviarae!! I cant test till end of week its killing me waiting.
I went out last night just had a few no one noticed :D x


----------



## charbaby

Morning everyone how are you all today? x


----------



## charbaby

where is everyone?? been no new posts for over 24 hours!! LOL xx


----------



## LisaWeaver503

Good morning. I got my + opk yesterday morning (Sunday, 20th) on cd 17. This is my first cycle of clomid and hopefull this month. . I'm thinking I'll O sometime today or this evening (if I haven't already). I got lucky b/c hubby is leaving as we speak for work for a month! I just wish we had 1 more day. O'well.

fX'd for lots of bfp's this month.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Hello!!

I'm still here! Busy weekend but back in work today (so having a skive and catchup!)

Finally O'ing today. Really strong ovulation it seems (spotting in EWCM which there was finally loads of) so the soya did work (altho ov was 3 days late!!). TWW finally starts tomorrow!!

How's the TWW going charbaby? x


----------



## charbaby

LisaWeaver503 said:


> Good morning. I got my + opk yesterday morning (Sunday, 20th) on cd 17. This is my first cycle of clomid and hopefull this month. . I'm thinking I'll O sometime today or this evening (if I haven't already). I got lucky b/c hubby is leaving as we speak for work for a month! I just wish we had 1 more day. O'well.
> 
> fX'd for lots of bfp's this month.

Hiya! I'm 6-7 dpo not sure if I ovulated Monday or Tuesday.. 
Welcome to the tww and best of luck x


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I'm still here! Busy weekend but back in work today (so having a skive and catchup!)
> 
> Finally O'ing today. Really strong ovulation it seems (spotting in EWCM which there was finally loads of) so the soya did work (altho ov was 3 days late!!). TWW finally starts tomorrow!!
> 
> How's the TWW going charbaby? x

well 6-7 dpo today down to 2 days + ov tests! (annoying) 
No signs or symptoms yet :/
Got an email from the hospital this morning saying my Op is on Monday the 25th June so this is my last chance to get that eggy preggo!!! 6 days till testing :S x


----------



## GlitterandBug

LisaWeaver503 said:


> Good morning. I got my + opk yesterday morning (Sunday, 20th) on cd 17. This is my first cycle of clomid and hopefull this month. . I'm thinking I'll O sometime today or this evening (if I haven't already). I got lucky b/c hubby is leaving as we speak for work for a month! I just wish we had 1 more day. O'well.
> 
> fX'd for lots of bfp's this month.

Snap!! We can start the TWW together :thumbup:


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Hello!!
> 
> I'm still here! Busy weekend but back in work today (so having a skive and catchup!)
> 
> Finally O'ing today. Really strong ovulation it seems (spotting in EWCM which there was finally loads of) so the soya did work (altho ov was 3 days late!!). TWW finally starts tomorrow!!
> 
> How's the TWW going charbaby? x
> 
> well 6-7 dpo today down to 2 days + ov tests! (annoying)
> No signs or symptoms yet :/
> Got an email from the hospital this morning saying my Op is on Monday the 25th June so this is my last chance to get that eggy preggo!!! 6 days till testing :S xClick to expand...

Fingers crossed you won't need that op!! xxx


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Hello!!
> 
> I'm still here! Busy weekend but back in work today (so having a skive and catchup!)
> 
> Finally O'ing today. Really strong ovulation it seems (spotting in EWCM which there was finally loads of) so the soya did work (altho ov was 3 days late!!). TWW finally starts tomorrow!!
> 
> How's the TWW going charbaby? x
> 
> well 6-7 dpo today down to 2 days + ov tests! (annoying)
> No signs or symptoms yet :/
> Got an email from the hospital this morning saying my Op is on Monday the 25th June so this is my last chance to get that eggy preggo!!! 6 days till testing :S xClick to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed you won't need that op!! xxxClick to expand...

Thats what im praying!!! xx


----------



## LisaWeaver503

GlitterandBug said:


> LisaWeaver503 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning. I got my + opk yesterday morning (Sunday, 20th) on cd 17. This is my first cycle of clomid and hopefull this month. . I'm thinking I'll O sometime today or this evening (if I haven't already). I got lucky b/c hubby is leaving as we speak for work for a month! I just wish we had 1 more day. O'well.
> 
> fX'd for lots of bfp's this month.
> 
> Snap!! We can start the TWW together :thumbup:Click to expand...

Great! I know it's still early, but when do you plan to test? Im going to try and hold off till the 1st.


----------



## GlitterandBug

LisaWeaver503 said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LisaWeaver503 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning. I got my + opk yesterday morning (Sunday, 20th) on cd 17. This is my first cycle of clomid and hopefull this month. . I'm thinking I'll O sometime today or this evening (if I haven't already). I got lucky b/c hubby is leaving as we speak for work for a month! I just wish we had 1 more day. O'well.
> 
> fX'd for lots of bfp's this month.
> 
> Snap!! We can start the TWW together :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Great! I know it's still early, but when do you plan to test? Im going to try and hold off till the 1st.Click to expand...

I'm hoping to wait til 10dpo at least which will be 31st May but as i've bought 20 IC's again, i'll prob end up testing earlier than that :dohh:


----------



## babyaholic

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on here since last month. Just wanted you all to know I'm thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed that you get your BFP's this month.

I will keep checking back to find out. :dust:


----------



## MrsChaffin

I'm about 5dpo right now, just a little bloaty. I've got my fx'd for you charbaby!


----------



## charbaby

morning ladies, well still no change for me. Not sure what dpo people actually start to get symptoms? Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## HopeforFuture

LisaWeaver503 said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LisaWeaver503 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning. I got my + opk yesterday morning (Sunday, 20th) on cd 17. This is my first cycle of clomid and hopefull this month. . I'm thinking I'll O sometime today or this evening (if I haven't already). I got lucky b/c hubby is leaving as we speak for work for a month! I just wish we had 1 more day. O'well.
> 
> fX'd for lots of bfp's this month.
> 
> Snap!! We can start the TWW together :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Great! I know it's still early, but when do you plan to test? Im going to try and hold off till the 1st.Click to expand...

I'm going to test on AF due date, Tuesday 29th xx


----------



## charbaby

realllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyy wants to test!!!!! need to keep myself away from the tests lol its so tempting even tho i know way to early


----------



## Old Bear

charbaby said:


> realllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyy wants to test!!!!! need to keep myself away from the tests lol its so tempting even tho i know way to early

I have tested twice today. I am such a dick.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Old Bear said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> realllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyy wants to test!!!!! need to keep myself away from the tests lol its so tempting even tho i know way to early
> 
> I have tested twice today. I am such a dick.Click to expand...

That's made me lol. Alot. Because that's exactly how i feel when i test early. :dohh:


----------



## MrsChaffin

Afternoon, ladies! TMI warning - I'm 6 DPO, and my cervix is very high, soft and closed; CM is a little wet/ a tiny bit creamy.. Too early to be a symptom?? Good mood and energy today! How is everyone else fairing so far?


----------



## charbaby

Old Bear said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> realllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyy wants to test!!!!! need to keep myself away from the tests lol its so tempting even tho i know way to early
> 
> I have tested twice today. I am such a dick.Click to expand...

Arhhh Lol
What dpo are you?
I think I am about 8-9 dpo today.
I don't think I will Have enough will power to stay away from them tests tomorrow! 
How are the rest of you all doing? good I Hope x


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> Old Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> realllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyy wants to test!!!!! need to keep myself away from the tests lol its so tempting even tho i know way to early
> 
> I have tested twice today. I am such a dick.Click to expand...
> 
> Arhhh Lol
> What dpo are you?
> I think I am about 8-9 dpo today.
> I don't think I will Have enough will power to stay away from them tests tomorrow!
> How are the rest of you all doing? good I Hope xClick to expand...

I'm only 2dpo so currently in that annoying limboland of not being able to SS or test. I'm sure it'll come round soon enough!!

Any symptoms charbaby?


----------



## PinkyEyes

I'm 10 dpo today, tested this morning and got a bfp! It's faint but it's definitely there! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Good luck ladies! 
Xx


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> realllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyy wants to test!!!!! need to keep myself away from the tests lol its so tempting even tho i know way to early
> 
> I have tested twice today. I am such a dick.Click to expand...
> 
> Arhhh Lol
> What dpo are you?
> I think I am about 8-9 dpo today.
> I don't think I will Have enough will power to stay away from them tests tomorrow!
> How are the rest of you all doing? good I Hope xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm only 2dpo so currently in that annoying limboland of not being able to SS or test. I'm sure it'll come round soon enough!!
> 
> Any symptoms charbaby?Click to expand...

No symptoms :( tbh I doubt I will be, its been 16 months ttc now and took me 2 yrs 3 months with last 1 so I'm kinda thinking it aint going to happen! but then saying that I did it all naturally last time. With help from f/s hoping it will be sooner, only 4/5 days till af due so not long to find out either way x


----------



## charbaby

PinkyEyes said:


> I'm 10 dpo today, tested this morning and got a bfp! It's faint but it's definitely there!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Good luck ladies!
> Xx

congratulations pinkyeyes!!! have you got a pic for us all to gorp at Lol! :haha:


----------



## charbaby

charbaby said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> realllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyy wants to test!!!!! need to keep myself away from the tests lol its so tempting even tho i know way to early
> 
> I have tested twice today. I am such a dick.Click to expand...
> 
> Arhhh Lol
> What dpo are you?
> I think I am about 8-9 dpo today.
> I don't think I will Have enough will power to stay away from them tests tomorrow!
> How are the rest of you all doing? good I Hope xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm only 2dpo so currently in that annoying limboland of not being able to SS or test. I'm sure it'll come round soon enough!!
> 
> Any symptoms charbaby?Click to expand...
> 
> No symptoms :( tbh I doubt I will be, its been 16 months ttc now and took me 2 yrs 3 months with last 1 so I'm kinda thinking it aint going to happen! but then saying that I did it all naturally last time. With help from f/s hoping it will be sooner, only 4/5 days till af due so not long to find out either way xClick to expand...

Just read what i wrote and it seems soooooo pessimistic!!! Must be having a bad day? x


----------



## activelyttcb

PinkyEyes said:


> I'm 10 dpo today, tested this morning and got a bfp! It's faint but it's definitely there!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Good luck ladies!
> Xx

Congratulations PinkyEyes. 
I am about 7dpo now and have no symptoms whatsoever. Even the sore bbs i usually get from OV to AF isn't here yet. Last month I had all the classic symptoms and ended up with several BFNs....now I jst think I probably didnt even ovulate...:cry::cry:


----------



## Old Bear

charbaby said:


> Old Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> realllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyy wants to test!!!!! need to keep myself away from the tests lol its so tempting even tho i know way to early
> 
> I have tested twice today. I am such a dick.Click to expand...
> 
> Arhhh Lol
> What dpo are you?
> I think I am about 8-9 dpo today.
> I don't think I will Have enough will power to stay away from them tests tomorrow!
> How are the rest of you all doing? good I Hope xClick to expand...

Im 8dpo today. Feel exactly like I did last month which ended in bfn.

Managed to not test today. Going to try to wait until Friday. 

I hate this. I dont think I can keep going like this, I feel like everything else is meaningless until I get pregnant again :(


----------



## charbaby

Old Bear said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> realllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyy wants to test!!!!! need to keep myself away from the tests lol its so tempting even tho i know way to early
> 
> I have tested twice today. I am such a dick.Click to expand...
> 
> Arhhh Lol
> What dpo are you?
> I think I am about 8-9 dpo today.
> I don't think I will Have enough will power to stay away from them tests tomorrow!
> How are the rest of you all doing? good I Hope xClick to expand...
> 
> Im 8dpo today. Feel exactly like I did last month which ended in bfn.
> 
> Managed to not test today. Going to try to wait until Friday.
> 
> I hate this. I dont think I can keep going like this, I feel like everything else is meaningless until I get pregnant again :(Click to expand...

I know exactly how you feel it does take it out of us! I have to give next cycle a miss if I don't get pregnant this time, which is going to be hard even tho I know I have to. x


----------



## PinkyEyes

Gosh, thanks girls! I don't know how to upload images and to be honest you can't see much on my test from this morning now it has dried. I took a clear blue digi this afternoon and got a pregnant 1-2 so I'm chuffed! :happydance::cloud9:

I could tell you the symptoms I noticed if that helps? My boobs were sore, especially around the nipples. My nipples also looked a bit darker with little lumps on them. I was emotional (this is pretty standard for me) and really tired. Monday I had cramps and was convinced af was on her way. Tues morning I felt queasy. This morning I tested positive!

Good luck and baby dust to all! 
Xx


----------



## pinkhope

Heya ladies :)

Big congrats Pinky!!! Great news for you!

I'm still in limbo, hoping I just ov'd late and AF will stay away! I had an hour or so of AF cramps today and thought she was on the way but nothing yet. She's due between tomorrow and Friday if she's gonna be on time, but I suppose if I ovulated late, she will be taking her sweet time. Normally I get pretty sore bbs a few days before she arrives but nothing yet which just makes me think she will be late. Blah blah blah.... Just waiting it out I suppose. Took an IC this morning for the heck of it, in case mayyybe I ovulated early and somehow missed it, BFN of course!!

Hope you ladies are all having a lovely week, fx for everyone testing in the next few days :)


----------



## charbaby

Well I tested this morning couldn't help myself but of course it was a bfn :( New it would be so don't no why I bothered. How is everyone else doing? x


----------



## pinkhope

Charbaby, don't be discouraged- we aren't out until AF shows! 

Just another day of waiting over here, I'm off work and going to go get a manicure and relax, maybe get my mind off all this TTC business. :)

:hugs: Have a nice day ladies!


----------



## charbaby

****TMI****WARNING LOL
Just went to the loo and when I wiped there was pink tinge cm, haven't had this before (well not that I have noticed) I am so hoping that this could be Implantation bleeding as I have worked out all the dates and it falls roughly together. If it's AF then shes 4/5 days early! Praying for that bfp xx


----------



## Mischa90

hi everyone 

sorry for not posting lately have been away n i didnt end up with a bfp last month it was a evap grrr those cheap ics lol

this month i have decided not to do nothing and just relax af is due this sunday hope she stays away 

btw charbaby i experienced the pink cm last thursday as well and ive never seen it before hope its a IB ...i experienced it with my last pregnancy as well but that was red and just a spot once

hope all is well xx


----------



## charbaby

Mischa90 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> sorry for not posting lately have been away n i didnt end up with a bfp last month it was a evap grrr those cheap ics lol
> 
> this month i have decided not to do nothing and just relax af is due this sunday hope she stays away
> 
> btw charbaby i experienced the pink cm last thursday as well and ive never seen it before hope its a IB ...i experienced it with my last pregnancy as well but that was red and just a spot once
> 
> hope all is well xx

never had it before and it has gone now so hope it is! got my fingers well and truly crossed!!! Just hope I got someone looking down on me to answers my prayers! x


----------



## Mischa90

Charbaby: it only last couple of seconds I was shocked I even showed hubby lol. It happened to me last thu so if it was IB it would of b positive by now right I haven't tested yet am soo tempted but I want to wait nd see if af shows up xx


----------



## pinkhope

AF didn't show today, and still no sore bbs which usually happen a few days before. Definitely thinking I ovulated late, and assuming that's true, she will be a week or more late. BLAH!

char- hope your pink spot is a good sign!! 

mischa- welcome back!

GL to anyone testing in the AM!! (I know some of you, probably including me, won't be able hold out much longer!! lol) :)


----------



## MrsChaffin

pinkhope said:


> AF didn't show today, and still no sore bbs which usually happen a few days before. Definitely thinking I ovulated late, and assuming that's true, she will be a week or more late. BLAH!
> 
> char- hope your pink spot is a good sign!!
> 
> mischa- welcome back!
> 
> GL to anyone testing in the AM!! (I know some of you, probably including me, won't be able hold out much longer!! lol) :)

I have some Wondfos on the way... I don't think I'll be able to hold out after they get here :blush:


----------



## charbaby

Mischa90 said:


> Charbaby: it only last couple of seconds I was shocked I even showed hubby lol. It happened to me last thu so if it was IB it would of b positive by now right I haven't tested yet am soo tempted but I want to wait nd see if af shows up xx

It was there one minute then gone the next! I really don't want to get excited but it's hard not to when never had this before! If you had it last Thursday then you would defo have a positive test by now so I would test now! when is af due? good luck x


----------



## charbaby

So took all the will power I had today to not test! Trying to hold out till the a.m as I have read that it takes 2-3 days after implantation to get a positive hpt. Af due Sunday/ Monday so either way I should Know in the next few days x


----------



## activelyttcb

Hi Ladies!

I've got this bitter feeling/taste in my throat since last night. @9dpo today. Any ideas what this could mean? or is it just random?


----------



## Mischa90

It was there one minute then gone the next! I really don't want to get excited but it's hard not to when never had this before! If you had it last Thursday then you would defo have a positive test by now so I would test now! when is af due? good luck x[/QUOTE]

Af is due sunday am soo nervous i think am going to buy a test now and wait to do one 2mo morning am soo scared i doubt its going to be positive but lets wait and see xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby - that sounds really positive. Fingers crossed!!

Hello to everyone else! :wave:

4dpo so nothing to report from me!


----------



## Mischa90

so i tested just now and its a BFN so i guess am out for this month

the test didnt say how sensitive it was but lets see if AF turns up xx


----------



## charbaby

Mischa90 said:


> so i tested just now and its a BFN so i guess am out for this month
> 
> the test didnt say how sensitive it was but lets see if AF turns up xx

I think i'm out also, I have had some more pink spotting last time i went to the loo, only on the loo roll not enough to need anything. Think its the start of af tho :( x


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> so i tested just now and its a BFN so i guess am out for this month
> 
> the test didnt say how sensitive it was but lets see if AF turns up xx
> 
> I think i'm out also, I have had some more pink spotting last time i went to the loo, only on the loo roll not enough to need anything. Think its the start of af tho :( xClick to expand...

Aww ladies - sorry to hear this. Don't give up all hope just yet :hugs:


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> so i tested just now and its a BFN so i guess am out for this month
> 
> the test didnt say how sensitive it was but lets see if AF turns up xx
> 
> I think i'm out also, I have had some more pink spotting last time i went to the loo, only on the loo roll not enough to need anything. Think its the start of af tho :( xClick to expand...
> 
> Aww ladies - sorry to hear this. Don't give up all hope just yet :hugs:Click to expand...

well pink spotting has turned to some dark brown streaky stuff! Not sure whats going on but think af will visit me during the night. No af pains yet tho which is strange for me. I suppose all i can do is wait and see


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> so i tested just now and its a BFN so i guess am out for this month
> 
> the test didnt say how sensitive it was but lets see if AF turns up xx
> 
> I think i'm out also, I have had some more pink spotting last time i went to the loo, only on the loo roll not enough to need anything. Think its the start of af tho :( xClick to expand...
> 
> Aww ladies - sorry to hear this. Don't give up all hope just yet :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> well pink spotting has turned to some dark brown streaky stuff! Not sure whats going on but think af will visit me during the night. No af pains yet tho which is strange for me. I suppose all i can do is wait and seeClick to expand...

Really hoping not charbaby. Will keep fingers crossed that AF stays away. When's AF due? It could still be IB! x


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> so i tested just now and its a BFN so i guess am out for this month
> 
> the test didnt say how sensitive it was but lets see if AF turns up xx
> 
> I think i'm out also, I have had some more pink spotting last time i went to the loo, only on the loo roll not enough to need anything. Think its the start of af tho :( xClick to expand...
> 
> Aww ladies - sorry to hear this. Don't give up all hope just yet :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> well pink spotting has turned to some dark brown streaky stuff! Not sure whats going on but think af will visit me during the night. No af pains yet tho which is strange for me. I suppose all i can do is wait and seeClick to expand...
> 
> Really hoping not charbaby. Will keep fingers crossed that AF stays away. When's AF due? It could still be IB! xClick to expand...

well i was thinking sunday/ monday because my cycles have been around 29/30 days the last 3 months x


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> so i tested just now and its a BFN so i guess am out for this month
> 
> the test didnt say how sensitive it was but lets see if AF turns up xx
> 
> I think i'm out also, I have had some more pink spotting last time i went to the loo, only on the loo roll not enough to need anything. Think its the start of af tho :( xClick to expand...
> 
> Aww ladies - sorry to hear this. Don't give up all hope just yet :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> well pink spotting has turned to some dark brown streaky stuff! Not sure whats going on but think af will visit me during the night. No af pains yet tho which is strange for me. I suppose all i can do is wait and seeClick to expand...
> 
> Really hoping not charbaby. Will keep fingers crossed that AF stays away. When's AF due? It could still be IB! xClick to expand...
> 
> well i was thinking sunday/ monday because my cycles have been around 29/30 days the last 3 months xClick to expand...

Are you going to test tmrw or wait til AF would be due? (that's if AF hopefully doesn't show her nasty little face overnight!!) x


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> so i tested just now and its a BFN so i guess am out for this month
> 
> the test didnt say how sensitive it was but lets see if AF turns up xx
> 
> I think i'm out also, I have had some more pink spotting last time i went to the loo, only on the loo roll not enough to need anything. Think its the start of af tho :( xClick to expand...
> 
> Aww ladies - sorry to hear this. Don't give up all hope just yet :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> well pink spotting has turned to some dark brown streaky stuff! Not sure whats going on but think af will visit me during the night. No af pains yet tho which is strange for me. I suppose all i can do is wait and seeClick to expand...
> 
> Really hoping not charbaby. Will keep fingers crossed that AF stays away. When's AF due? It could still be IB! xClick to expand...
> 
> well i was thinking sunday/ monday because my cycles have been around 29/30 days the last 3 months xClick to expand...
> 
> Are you going to test tmrw or wait til AF would be due? (that's if AF hopefully doesn't show her nasty little face overnight!!) xClick to expand...

I'll test in the morning (if af is a no show) because I have some cheapie tests that I don't mind wasting x


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> so i tested just now and its a BFN so i guess am out for this month
> 
> the test didnt say how sensitive it was but lets see if AF turns up xx
> 
> I think i'm out also, I have had some more pink spotting last time i went to the loo, only on the loo roll not enough to need anything. Think its the start of af tho :( xClick to expand...
> 
> Aww ladies - sorry to hear this. Don't give up all hope just yet :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> well pink spotting has turned to some dark brown streaky stuff! Not sure whats going on but think af will visit me during the night. No af pains yet tho which is strange for me. I suppose all i can do is wait and seeClick to expand...
> 
> Really hoping not charbaby. Will keep fingers crossed that AF stays away. When's AF due? It could still be IB! xClick to expand...
> 
> well i was thinking sunday/ monday because my cycles have been around 29/30 days the last 3 months xClick to expand...
> 
> Are you going to test tmrw or wait til AF would be due? (that's if AF hopefully doesn't show her nasty little face overnight!!) xClick to expand...
> 
> I'll test in the morning (if af is a no show) because I have some cheapie tests that I don't mind wasting xClick to expand...

GOOD LUCK!! I'll be rooting for you because you so deserve to see that BFP tomorrow morning!

Sending lots of sticky :dust: your way and keeping my fingers tightly crossed for a no show :af:

Keep us posted! xxx


----------



## charbaby

well af didn't show but bfn on test :( x


----------



## GlitterandBug

Could still be too early if it was an IB. Anymore spotting/bleeding? x


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> Could still be too early if it was an IB. Anymore spotting/bleeding? x

No not last night or this morning so still keeping my fingers crossed tightly xx


----------



## Mischa90

aww charbaby like glitterbaby said it could still be early..

am already wearing a pantyliner as i know i will get af 2mo Sighs**

but good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## charbaby

Mischa90 said:


> aww charbaby like glitterbaby said it could still be early..
> 
> am already wearing a pantyliner as i know i will get af 2mo Sighs**
> 
> but good luck to everyone else xxx

Good luck to you to xx


----------



## Old Bear

Well, I am fed up. 

11dpo, getting negatives every day. I went to the doctors yesterday about the pain I am having every month and he has told me to stop trying, I have to take these weird painkillers that I&#8217;ve never heard of, and next month I have to go back and discuss further testing for Endometriosis :( 

I knew I was broken.


----------



## charbaby

Old Bear said:


> Well, I am fed up.
> 
> 11dpo, getting negatives every day. I went to the doctors yesterday about the pain I am having every month and he has told me to stop trying, I have to take these weird painkillers that Ive never heard of, and next month I have to go back and discuss further testing for Endometriosis :(
> 
> I knew I was broken.

:cry::hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## charbaby

well af has arrived! now onto my operation June 25th good luck to all you other ladies x


----------



## pinkhope

Dang sorry charbaby :( At least you're getting this operation out of the way! How long afterwards until you can try again?

Old Bear- sorry you're having pains. The good thing about getting a diagnosis for Endo is that if it is endo, they can try to remove most of it in the same procedure they do to diagnose you! I had my laparoscopy almost 6 years ago, things got better for about 3 years but I think its time for a second one. They do say having one greatly increases your chances of getting pregnant. My doctor said I can do it any time, and since I'm fastly approaching the 1 year TTC mark with no luck, I think it's time. Plus my periods just get worse each month with pains coming days before and staying around for more days afterwards. GL to you, and for your sake I hope its not Endo!


----------



## Mischa90

charbaby said:


> well af has arrived! now onto my operation June 25th good luck to all you other ladies x

aww sorry to hear charbaby .. well thats me tomorrow as well hope all goes well with your operation xxx


----------



## Old Bear

Sorry AF has got you Charbaby :(

Thanks Pinkhope. Would you mind sharing your symptoms that led to being tested? I&#8217;m a bit shocked by it all really. Had a mc in feb, my periods have always been terrible but seemed to intensify since, so I went along to the docs thinking he would tell me it would just take time for my body to settle. He asked me a load of questions and then mentioned endo. I couldn&#8217;t believe it. Now I&#8217;m worrying over everything and thinking that's it I&#8217;m never going to get my babies. I know it&#8217;s great that I got pregnant, but I couldn&#8217;t stay pregnant, so where does that leave me. 

The whole thing is very confusing for me.


----------



## pinkhope

Hey Old Bear- first off let me start out with a book I would recommend you check out. It's called "Living with with Endometriosis". It covers every different kind of Endo, the symptoms many women have, fertility issues, and so much more. 

As far as my symptoms... From the time I got my period at 12 years old, it was always extremely painful. I would cry and beg my mom to let me stay home from school the week of my period. She would tell me I was overreacting, that everyone had cramps and that I needed to push through the day. Most days on my period I would try to spend laying in the nurse's office, and into high school, when I could drive, I started skipping classes just because I was in so much pain and bleeding so heavily that it would leak through my pants and I'd sneak out the gym doors to the parking lot and drive home. I can't tell you how many days I would cry in the school bathrooms, both from pain and embarrassment of my constant "wardrobe malfunctions" with my flow. My mom refused to admit there could be a problem and insisted I just get over it, take some ibuprofen, and deal. My education was suffering, my relationship with my mom suffered because of our constant arguing and her making me go to school when I felt I could barely get out of bed.

Fast forward, graduated high school, got a job and my own health insurance. It took me over a year and a half to find a OBGYN who took me seriously. Most of them just suggested I go on birth control, that would solve ALL the problems. I went on several different kinds and nothing helped. Finally, at 19, a doctor recommended I get the laparoscopy. I was terrified, but at the same time so relieved that at least something was going to be done. After the lap., my periods remained awful as far as cramps, but my flow reduced. Beforehand, I would bleed heavily for 7-9 days at a time. Finally, after about the 3rd month, it was like a miracle! My once debilitating cramps were practically gone! I was able to have a normal life and didn't have to plan everything around when I might be in pain or bleeding to heavily. The flow reduced, and my periods were cut down to 4-5 days. I was ecstatic!

Over the next few years, my periods remained completely fine. Once in a while I had a bad few hours, but for the most part I felt perfect! Then, I had a miscarriage at 19 weeks. It didn't happen right away, but shortly after my period returned, the cramps just got steadily worse. I'm really not sure if it had anything to do with the miscarriage, or if more endo was just growing. It wasn't an immediate thing, it got very slowly worse over the next few years. It was like every period got worse and worse. The first few months it was bad I thought, "Oh just having a bad month..." but it never got better. So that's where I'm at now. With every single period it's worse. 

There are several different types of endometriosis, actually the areas it affects varies greatly for each woman, so my pain/symptoms may not be the same as what you're feeling, but this is basically what I have going on now:

- Bad cramps about 4 days before AF, worsening as it gets closer
- Day 1 of AF is not awful, usually the flow is fairly light, cramps are bad, and I feel nauseous
- Day 2 I can barely move. It's a chore to get out of bed. My flow becomes incredibly heavy and remains that way for the next 5 or so days.
- I get shooting pains from my abdomen, to my lower back and bum, and shooting down my legs.
- Usually by day 2 I'm throwing up at least once or twice a day from the pain and nausea.
- I will have painful gas/diarrhea through most of the period
- I get depressed and incredibly down because I have to cut almost all activity out of my life for 7 days a month.
- Intense cramps continue for 2-3 days after my period
- Random sharp pains throughout the month, some that make me double over, have to sit/lay down

I don't know why, but somehow I've just learned to accept this stupid disease. I actually plan to be completely useless on the 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th and sometimes 6th day of my period. I only have a part time job because I can't be accountable to work more hours, because at some point, my work will interfere with my cycle. Wow, as I type this all out, I realize it is definitely time for another laparoscopy. I'm tired of letting this stupid thing rule my life again! 

As far as fertility, I've heard a lot of great results after a laparoscopy. And it was after my first laparoscopy that I got pregnant, the doctors said my miscarriage was totally unrelated to my Endometriosis. So, I think there is definitely hope for us Endo gals, we just might take longer than your average lady.

Again I totally recommend checking out that book, and talking to your doctor. Another thing that's very important and FINALLY made my doctors take me seriously was a journal about my periods. Each day (or sometimes each few hours) I would describe what was going on with my flow, where the pain was at, any other symptoms, and how it was making me feel emotionally. I also kept track of days I had to miss from work, activities with my family I had to miss out on, etc. That way they understood the severity of what was going on and didn't write me off as a "whiny girl with cramps".

Anyway darling, I wish you so much luck, and really hope whatever is going on with you is something more simple and can be resolved quickly! xxxoox :hugs:


----------



## GlitterandBug

I'm so sorry charbaby :hugs: Wishing you all the best for your op in June xxx

Old Bear :hugs: PinkHope has given you some amazing advice x


----------



## charbaby

pinkhope said:


> Dang sorry charbaby :( At least you're getting this operation out of the way! How long afterwards until you can try again?
> 
> Old Bear- sorry you're having pains. The good thing about getting a diagnosis for Endo is that if it is endo, they can try to remove most of it in the same procedure they do to diagnose you! I had my laparoscopy almost 6 years ago, things got better for about 3 years but I think its time for a second one. They do say having one greatly increases your chances of getting pregnant. My doctor said I can do it any time, and since I'm fastly approaching the 1 year TTC mark with no luck, I think it's time. Plus my periods just get worse each month with pains coming days before and staying around for more days afterwards. GL to you, and for your sake I hope its not Endo!

I was told I will be able to ttc as soon as I feel ready for it. Have to go 4 weeks without unprotected sex now so this cycle is going to be long with no testing or timing anything!!! x


----------



## charbaby

Wow pinkhope your going though alot! xx :hugs:


----------



## charbaby

29 days till my op.....
was going to start a new thread but thought I would just do a count down on here lol! x


----------



## Mischa90

no Af this morning :wacko: it usually starts in the mornings i keep checking and scared to see red lol

also my cervix tends to be very high up and soft CONFUSED!!!


----------



## charbaby

Mischa90 said:


> no Af this morning :wacko: it usually starts in the mornings i keep checking and scared to see red lol
> 
> also my cervix tends to be very high up and soft CONFUSED!!!

OOOOhhhh good luck Mischa! when are you testing? x


----------



## Mischa90

charbaby said:


> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> no Af this morning :wacko: it usually starts in the mornings i keep checking and scared to see red lol
> 
> also my cervix tends to be very high up and soft CONFUSED!!!
> 
> OOOOhhhh good luck Mischa! when are you testing? xClick to expand...

Oh Charbaby am soo confused now.. but after that bfn friday i am scared to test again if the ugly witch is not here until tuesday i will test then ...xxx


----------



## GlitterandBug

Mischa90 said:


> no Af this morning :wacko: it usually starts in the mornings i keep checking and scared to see red lol
> 
> also my cervix tends to be very high up and soft CONFUSED!!!

Hope :witch: stays away Mischa!! Good luck! x


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> 29 days till my op.....
> was going to start a new thread but thought I would just do a count down on here lol! x

Stay here! We'll do the countdown with you :hugs:


----------



## Mischa90

GlitterandBug said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 29 days till my op.....
> was going to start a new thread but thought I would just do a count down on here lol! x
> 
> Stay here! We'll do the countdown with you :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree with you hun ...stay here charbaby xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

Thought i'd give you all a laugh at my ridiculous SS!

Had a quick prod of my boobs and thought 'oh, feeling firmer - great sign' then realised that it was the padding of my bikini top under my dress! My boobs are in fact, quite normal!!

:dohh: :haha: :wacko:


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> Thought i'd give you all a laugh at my ridiculous SS!
> 
> Had a quick prod of my boobs and thought 'oh, feeling firmer - great sign' then realised that it was the padding of my bikini top under my dress! My boobs are in fact, quite normal!!
> 
> :dohh: :haha: :wacko:

This made me LOL :thumbup: :haha: x


----------



## MrsChaffin

I have a question, ladies... I am 11 DPO today and I had some spotting this morning - pretty dark blood - but not very much and only for about a half hour; and then again tonight, very light and pink. AF isnt due til the 3rd, so I'm not sure what to think... Any ideas to calm my mind????


----------



## wamommy

Could be implantation bleeding! Only 1 in 3 women get it, but it DOES happen. I had it with my last pregnancy at 13 dpo, and thought for sure AF was on her way. Nope! 

FXd for you!


----------



## MrsChaffin

wamommy said:


> Could be implantation bleeding! Only 1 in 3 women get it, but it DOES happen. I had it with my last pregnancy at 13 dpo, and thought for sure AF was on her way. Nope!
> 
> FXd for you!

You think so?? I thought IB was just a speck of brownish CM? I would be ecstatic if it was! I have hope again :flower: we'll see what tomorrow brings I guess!


----------



## pinkhope

Hey ladies just popping in :) 

Hoping all you gals crazy symptom spotting (cough....glitter...cough) leads to a BFP :haha:

Still nothing over here, a few AF type cramps, but not even a fraction of what they usually are by now. Today would be day 33 on a cycle that's usually 28-30 days, so dang you late ovulation!! Hopefully I actually DID ovulate, just late, and that's why AF is late. Well actually, hopefully AF will stay far away for a good while :)

I haven't tested in a few days, so I might cave to the temptation when I wake up in the morning.... Thinking I'm about 10dpo now so, mayybeeee.... Yeah right, not hopeful!

Hugs girls, gotta get some sleep!!! Xxooxx


----------



## Mischa90

Morning Ladies,

Hope all is well..Still no Af this morning the only thing i did different was this month is i took pregnancare vitamins and thats it ...sighs...hope she stays away but am too scared to test xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

Pretty dull of me huh? :wacko:

7dpo for me - no urge to test yet either (it always hits me around 7/8dpo tho!)

Creamy cm continues, lower backache (especially this morning and altho i get it in the 2ww, not quite so early on), maybe slight nausea earlier (the milk had gone off in the office fridge - yuck!), and very tired suddenly this afternoon (it is hot tho)......so nothing conclusive. Oh and cramps over the weekend but that's not unusual in the 2ww!

:shrug:


----------



## Mischa90

GlitterandBug said:


> Pretty dull of me huh? :wacko:
> 
> 7dpo for me - no urge to test yet either (it always hits me around 7/8dpo tho!)
> 
> Creamy cm continues, lower backache (especially this morning and altho i get it in the 2ww, not quite so early on), maybe slight nausea earlier (the milk had gone off in the office fridge - yuck!), and very tired suddenly this afternoon (it is hot tho)......so nothing conclusive. Oh and cramps over the weekend but that's not unusual in the 2ww!
> 
> :shrug:

Sounds promising xxx


----------



## GlitterandBug

Mischa90 said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Pretty dull of me huh? :wacko:
> 
> 7dpo for me - no urge to test yet either (it always hits me around 7/8dpo tho!)
> 
> Creamy cm continues, lower backache (especially this morning and altho i get it in the 2ww, not quite so early on), maybe slight nausea earlier (the milk had gone off in the office fridge - yuck!), and very tired suddenly this afternoon (it is hot tho)......so nothing conclusive. Oh and cramps over the weekend but that's not unusual in the 2ww!
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> Sounds promising xxxClick to expand...

Thanks lovely. We'll see - not convinced by anything yet. I always seem to get symptoms in the 2ww!!

Hope :witch: stays well away for you!! x


----------



## pinkhope

No AF yet and BFN this morning.... Ah well the waiting game continues!


----------



## Mischa90

GlitterandBug said:


> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Pretty dull of me huh? :wacko:
> 
> 7dpo for me - no urge to test yet either (it always hits me around 7/8dpo tho!)
> 
> Creamy cm continues, lower backache (especially this morning and altho i get it in the 2ww, not quite so early on), maybe slight nausea earlier (the milk had gone off in the office fridge - yuck!), and very tired suddenly this afternoon (it is hot tho)......so nothing conclusive. Oh and cramps over the weekend but that's not unusual in the 2ww!
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> Sounds promising xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks lovely. We'll see - not convinced by anything yet. I always seem to get symptoms in the 2ww!!
> 
> Hope :witch: stays well away for you!! xClick to expand...

Hope so am having constant cramping and my boobs are getting bigger and more sore...DH asking me when i will test lol but i just want to stay away from it 

ive never been late with my period they have always been on time...am 2days late nw will give it couple of more days xxx


----------



## charbaby

28 days ........ :/


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> 28 days ........ :/

:hugs: just think by July it'll all be over and you'll be back TTC again. We're nearly in June and look how fast this year is flying by! xxx


----------



## GlitterandBug

HopeforFuture - any news from you lovely? :flower:


----------



## pinkhope

Ugh what a crap day.... Unrelated to TTC, but caught my best friend's boyfriend (who also happens to be DH's best friend) hanging out with his ex after lying to my best friend about where he was and what he was doing.... Pretty sure he's cheating on her. I am just so upset with him and angry for my friend who has never been anything but wonderful to this man. I told him when I saw him that he better tell my friend now before I told her myself, and he did come clean. They are staying together for now but she is so hurt.... Grrr. 

Anyways just a rant, had me so anxious and stressed all day.

Hope you ladies had a better day than I did! xxoxxo


----------



## charbaby

pinkhope said:


> Ugh what a crap day.... Unrelated to TTC, but caught my best friend's boyfriend (who also happens to be DH's best friend) hanging out with his ex after lying to my best friend about where he was and what he was doing.... Pretty sure he's cheating on her. I am just so upset with him and angry for my friend who has never been anything but wonderful to this man. I told him when I saw him that he better tell my friend now before I told her myself, and he did come clean. They are staying together for now but she is so hurt.... Grrr.
> 
> Anyways just a rant, had me so anxious and stressed all day.
> 
> Hope you ladies had a better day than I did! xxoxxo

what a pr*ck!! Hate it when you get in awkward situations like that! x


----------



## charbaby

How is everyone doing? What dpo are you all on xx


----------



## charbaby

27 days till op!!! feeling more happy today :D x


----------



## Mischa90

still no AF today 

i know i said i would test till tuesday but me and hubs decided to test on the weekend i will be also going back to my parents for the long weekend so i can relax and put my feet up...how is everyone else doing??

Charbaby : not long left hun hope all goes well for you :hugs:


----------



## HopeforFuture

GlitterandBug said:


> HopeforFuture - any news from you lovely? :flower:

Hi ladies - the :witch: got me... AGAIN...

I knew it was unlikely this month anyway. I'm not sure what to do anymore - just can't seem to get this TTC thing right...

I've heard carrots and grapefruit juice increase EWCM so am having a carrot and a glass of juice a day. Other than that I'm not obsessing. There's just no point anymore, as it gets me down so much when I see AF.

I'm afraid HopeforFuture has no hope for the future atm - sorry to be a hypocrite :nope:


----------



## frybaby2012

So sorry that nasty witch got you. Fx'd crossed for you next cycle. My situation falls a little different. I came off of Mirena and didnt realize my cycle was so long I thought my 2ww had come and gone. However after sitting here on CD43 I realize I may not have gotten the perfect cycle I had hoped for.So I've still been lurking around supporting and praying for you ladies and your BFP's. For those of you that hadnt read previous threads I had Mirena removed 3/22. Withdraw bleeding 3/23. AF arrived 4/17. Since then nothing! I have spent probably a hundred dollars on pregnancy tests. Took my last one 5/22 and decided I wasn't pregnant and I was just going to wait for my AF to visit. Well still here cycle day 43 but noticing changes starting yesterday. When I woke up my breasts hurt horribly and the pain has done nothing but gotten worse. I thought maybe AF but my breasts hurt with AF but never swell. Mind you I was the most disadvantaged woman when it comes to breasts and probably would not even have to wear a bra normally so this morning when I woke up and saw them in the mirror I noticed a change immediately. My DH opened the door as I was still standing in the mirror and before I could say a word he said your boobs are bigger. I KNOW RIGHT!! Ive had 3 children I know what your breast feel like when you are preggers but I tested all the way up to CD35 and never got a positive and the net says the chances are if you are that far out and still getting a BFN then you are most likely not pregnant. Didnt temp just basic charting and no OPK tests since this is my first cycle after Mirena and I just learned how to do that. I am soooo flippin confused!!!


----------



## charbaby

HopeforFuture said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> HopeforFuture - any news from you lovely? :flower:
> 
> Hi ladies - the :witch: got me... AGAIN...
> 
> I knew it was unlikely this month anyway. I'm not sure what to do anymore - just can't seem to get this TTC thing right...
> 
> I've heard carrots and grapefruit juice increase EWCM so am having a carrot and a glass of juice a day. Other than that I'm not obsessing. There's just no point anymore, as it gets me down so much when I see AF.
> 
> I'm afraid HopeforFuture has no hope for the future atm - sorry to be a hypocrite :nope:Click to expand...

sorry af came. Best of luck for next cycle! xx


----------



## HopeforFuture

charbaby said:


> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> HopeforFuture - any news from you lovely? :flower:
> 
> Hi ladies - the :witch: got me... AGAIN...
> 
> I knew it was unlikely this month anyway. I'm not sure what to do anymore - just can't seem to get this TTC thing right...
> 
> I've heard carrots and grapefruit juice increase EWCM so am having a carrot and a glass of juice a day. Other than that I'm not obsessing. There's just no point anymore, as it gets me down so much when I see AF.
> 
> I'm afraid HopeforFuture has no hope for the future atm - sorry to be a hypocrite :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> sorry af came. Best of luck for next cycle! xxClick to expand...

Thank you, sweetness xx

What day are you up to on your countdown?

How are you feeling?


----------



## pinkhope

Sorry the :witch: got ya Hopeful... bummer. I know how you feel, I have very little hope the past few months as well. Not sure how to get re-encouraged... pfffttt :(


----------



## GlitterandBug

HopeforFuture said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> HopeforFuture - any news from you lovely? :flower:
> 
> Hi ladies - the :witch: got me... AGAIN...
> 
> I knew it was unlikely this month anyway. I'm not sure what to do anymore - just can't seem to get this TTC thing right...
> 
> I've heard carrots and grapefruit juice increase EWCM so am having a carrot and a glass of juice a day. Other than that I'm not obsessing. There's just no point anymore, as it gets me down so much when I see AF.
> 
> I'm afraid HopeforFuture has no hope for the future atm - sorry to be a hypocrite :nope:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Really sorry the nasty :witch: got you lovely.

I've heard the GF juice is great for EWCM too. Are you NTNP again this month?

It will happen for you and you will get your BFP but I know the feeling when all PMA leaves the building - it will return tho and with it those fabulous two lines!

xxx


----------



## HopeforFuture

GlitterandBug said:


> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> HopeforFuture - any news from you lovely? :flower:
> 
> Hi ladies - the :witch: got me... AGAIN...
> 
> I knew it was unlikely this month anyway. I'm not sure what to do anymore - just can't seem to get this TTC thing right...
> 
> I've heard carrots and grapefruit juice increase EWCM so am having a carrot and a glass of juice a day. Other than that I'm not obsessing. There's just no point anymore, as it gets me down so much when I see AF.
> 
> I'm afraid HopeforFuture has no hope for the future atm - sorry to be a hypocrite :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Really sorry the nasty :witch: got you lovely.
> 
> I've heard the GF juice is great for EWCM too. Are you NTNP again this month?
> 
> It will happen for you and you will get your BFP but I know the feeling when all PMA leaves the building - it will return tho and with it those fabulous two lines!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thank you lovely ladies for all your support. 

Glitter: I am NEVER EVER EVER NTNP EVER AGAIN! It was the most stressful thing not having a clue when/if I Od! I feel I need control over this whole process (which is probably why I can't seem to get that double line) so I'm on with the juice and carrots, on with OPKs and Preseed, and hubby's meds this cycle, actively TTC once more. 

I am thankful I found the gym. It is really helping. 

Best of luck to you ladies still in the TWW! xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

HopeforFuture said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> HopeforFuture - any news from you lovely? :flower:
> 
> Hi ladies - the :witch: got me... AGAIN...
> 
> I knew it was unlikely this month anyway. I'm not sure what to do anymore - just can't seem to get this TTC thing right...
> 
> I've heard carrots and grapefruit juice increase EWCM so am having a carrot and a glass of juice a day. Other than that I'm not obsessing. There's just no point anymore, as it gets me down so much when I see AF.
> 
> I'm afraid HopeforFuture has no hope for the future atm - sorry to be a hypocrite :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Really sorry the nasty :witch: got you lovely.
> 
> I've heard the GF juice is great for EWCM too. Are you NTNP again this month?
> 
> It will happen for you and you will get your BFP but I know the feeling when all PMA leaves the building - it will return tho and with it those fabulous two lines!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you lovely ladies for all your support.
> 
> Glitter: I am NEVER EVER EVER NTNP EVER AGAIN! It was the most stressful thing not having a clue when/if I Od! I feel I need control over this whole process (which is probably why I can't seem to get that double line) so I'm on with the juice and carrots, on with OPKs and Preseed, and hubby's meds this cycle, actively TTC once more.
> 
> I am thankful I found the gym. It is really helping.
> 
> Best of luck to you ladies still in the TWW! xxClick to expand...

I certainly agree with the control thing - I need to have a 'plan' every month too. Really glad the gym is helping too :thumbup:


----------



## Old Bear

Pinkhope, thank you so much for all that fab info, Im really grateful that you took the time to reply to me in such a detailed and lovely way. Im definitely nowhere near you on the suffering scale, I dont know how you cope! Your story makes me feel perfectly healthy!! Though saying that I can see quite a few similarities with my symptoms.

I guess I just have to wait it out now, limbo is rubbish. 

Thanks again xx


----------



## pinkhope

Old Bear said:


> Pinkhope, thank you so much for all that fab info, Im really grateful that you took the time to reply to me in such a detailed and lovely way. Im definitely nowhere near you on the suffering scale, I dont know how you cope! Your story makes me feel perfectly healthy!! Though saying that I can see quite a few similarities with my symptoms.
> 
> I guess I just have to wait it out now, limbo is rubbish.
> 
> Thanks again xx

Girl I hope you do not have to go through any of that crap! There are so many different kinds of Endo and where it is in your body can determine what kind of pain you feel, etc... so don't rule it out completely, but do your research and go into your doctor's appointments with knowledge so that you don't fall by the wayside. Unfortunately I think that with a lot of doctors, you have to demand proper care before they are willing to give it.

Good luck! XOX


----------



## charbaby

26 days to go xx


----------



## charbaby

HopeforFuture said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> HopeforFuture - any news from you lovely? :flower:
> 
> Hi ladies - the :witch: got me... AGAIN...
> 
> I knew it was unlikely this month anyway. I'm not sure what to do anymore - just can't seem to get this TTC thing right...
> 
> I've heard carrots and grapefruit juice increase EWCM so am having a carrot and a glass of juice a day. Other than that I'm not obsessing. There's just no point anymore, as it gets me down so much when I see AF.
> 
> I'm afraid HopeforFuture has no hope for the future atm - sorry to be a hypocrite :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> sorry af came. Best of luck for next cycle! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you, sweetness xx
> 
> What day are you up to on your countdown?
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

well on day 26 now, feeling ok at the moment because af is still here, when she goes and ovulation arrives thats when its going to be weird. knowing I could be missing it this month because I am not allowed unprotected sex for 4 weeks before op but on the other hand its going to be pretty peaceful I think because no opks no hpts and no working out dates and all that lol!! All I will be doing is counting down to the OP :D x


----------



## GlitterandBug

OMG ladies!! 9dpo and :bfp: on a Superdrug!! Came up within 3 minutes!!

Actually in shock!

Keeping everything crossed this is a sticky bean at last!

:happydance:


----------



## frybaby2012

GlitterandBug said:


> OMG ladies!! 9dpo and :bfp: on a Superdrug!! Came up within 3 minutes!!
> 
> Actually in shock!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed this is a sticky bean at last!
> 
> :happydance:

Congrats!!! How long was your normal cycle if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## GlitterandBug

frybaby2012 said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> OMG ladies!! 9dpo and :bfp: on a Superdrug!! Came up within 3 minutes!!
> 
> Actually in shock!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed this is a sticky bean at last!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Congrats!!! How long was your normal cycle if you dont mind me asking?Click to expand...

Thanks!

Usually 29-31 days with an LP of 13 days but this month I took soy which delayed ov by 2-3 days. This is why i'm amazed at the :bfp: so early!!


----------



## activelyttcb

GlitterandBug said:


> OMG ladies!! 9dpo and :bfp: on a Superdrug!! Came up within 3 minutes!!
> 
> Actually in shock!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed this is a sticky bean at last!
> 
> :happydance:

Wow!!! Congrats girl!! Wish you H & H 9months!


----------



## Mischa90

GlitterandBug said:


> OMG ladies!! 9dpo and :bfp: on a Superdrug!! Came up within 3 minutes!!
> 
> Actually in shock!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed this is a sticky bean at last!
> 
> :happydance:

Congrats Glitter 

Am soooooo happy for you H&H 9months to you hun xx :happydance::happydance:

Still no af am 4days late i dont even know why am not testing yet i think am scared whether its pos or neg i just dont want to know but will find out soon or later xxx


----------



## LisaWeaver503

GlitterandBug said:


> OMG ladies!! 9dpo and :bfp: on a Superdrug!! Came up within 3 minutes!!
> 
> Actually in shock!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed this is a sticky bean at last!
> 
> :happydance:

Congrats!!!! :happydance: 

I don't know if you remember or not, but we are on same DPO. I'm just too scared to test. 

Hoping for a H&H next 9 months!!!


----------



## pinkhope

Aww Glitter congrats!!! So exciting!!!!!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Thankyou so much lovely ladies!!

Mischa - good news AF is still staying away. Fingers crossed for you!!

Lisa - I remember hun. Any thoughts when you may test?


----------



## mel102

GlitterandBug said:


> OMG ladies!! 9dpo and :bfp: on a Superdrug!! Came up within 3 minutes!!
> 
> Actually in shock!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed this is a sticky bean at last!
> 
> :happydance:

Congrats glitterandbug :happydance::happydance:
I been watching this thread since i got my bfp Fingers crossed the rest of you ladies get your BFP soon. x


----------



## GlitterandBug

mel102 said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> OMG ladies!! 9dpo and :bfp: on a Superdrug!! Came up within 3 minutes!!
> 
> Actually in shock!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed this is a sticky bean at last!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Congrats glitterandbug :happydance::happydance:
> I been watching this thread since i got my bfp Fingers crossed the rest of you ladies get your BFP soon. xClick to expand...

Thanks Mel! Hope you're doing ok? x


----------



## LisaWeaver503

GlitterandBug said:


> Lisa - I remember hun. Any thoughts when you may test?

LOL, I actually tested right after I posted...BFN. I'm hoping it's still too early, especially since we won't be TTC next month (hubby will be gone for work).

Congrats again on your BFP!


----------



## MrsChaffin

Hi again ladies! So I am extremely confused.. For the last 2 days I have been experiencing what I thought (think?) was AF; but I have continued to temp, and my temperature has never dipped back down below my cover line?! It has gotten close, but this morning it jumped back up - almost half a degree! Bleeding has definatley passed the "spotting" level, that's why I was sure it was AF! I am so thoroughly confused... What do you ladies think?


----------



## babyaholic

GlitterandBug said:
 

> OMG ladies!! 9dpo and :bfp: on a Superdrug!! Came up within 3 minutes!!
> 
> Actually in shock!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed this is a sticky bean at last!
> 
> :happydance:

Amazing news Glitter - congratulations!!!

So glad I kept an eye on this thread. xxx


----------



## wamommy

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Grats, Glitter!!!!! I'm SO thrilled for you, I can't even say! You are so supportive of everyone else, and I really really hoped you'd get this happy news. STICK BEAN, STICK!!


----------



## sequeena

Congrats on the :bfp:!! :hugs:


----------



## pinkhope

BFN for me this morning again, booooo... no sore bbs yet which usually happens a few days before AF, and no pains or cramps really today. Maybe I've still got a few days to wait. Usually AF cramps/pains start 3-4 days beforehand... 

Hope you gals are having a nice day!! xxox


----------



## GlitterandBug

babyaholic said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> OMG ladies!! 9dpo and :bfp: on a Superdrug!! Came up within 3 minutes!!
> 
> Actually in shock!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed this is a sticky bean at last!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Amazing news Glitter - congratulations!!!
> 
> So glad I kept an eye on this thread. xxxClick to expand...

Thankyou babyholic! Hope you're doing ok? x



wamommy said:


> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> Grats, Glitter!!!!! I'm SO thrilled for you, I can't even say! You are so supportive of everyone else, and I really really hoped you'd get this happy news. STICK BEAN, STICK!!

Oh wamommy, thankyou so much :flower:

I'm overwhelmed by the congratulations from you all! 

Thankyou! I'm staying as positive as I can considering it is such early days. Come on baby! x


----------



## GlitterandBug

sequeena said:


> Congrats on the :bfp:!! :hugs:

Thanks lovely! x


----------



## GlitterandBug

LisaWeaver503 said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Lisa - I remember hun. Any thoughts when you may test?
> 
> LOL, I actually tested right after I posted...BFN. I'm hoping it's still too early, especially since we won't be TTC next month (hubby will be gone for work).
> 
> Congrats again on your BFP!Click to expand...

It is still v early hun. You've got a few days yet! Will keep everything crossed for you x


----------



## babyaholic

GlitterandBug said:


> babyaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> OMG ladies!! 9dpo and :bfp: on a Superdrug!! Came up within 3 minutes!!
> 
> Actually in shock!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed this is a sticky bean at last!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Amazing news Glitter - congratulations!!!
> 
> So glad I kept an eye on this thread. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thankyou babyholic! Hope you're doing ok? x
> 
> 
> 
> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> Grats, Glitter!!!!! I'm SO thrilled for you, I can't even say! You are so supportive of everyone else, and I really really hoped you'd get this happy news. STICK BEAN, STICK!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wamommy, thankyou so much :flower:
> 
> I'm overwhelmed by the congratulations from you all!
> 
> Thankyou! I'm staying as positive as I can considering it is such early days. Come on baby! xClick to expand...

I'm good thanks. There is always the little seed of doubt that something is going to go wrong but just stay positive that this is it! This is the sticky one. xxx


----------



## GlitterandBug

pinkhope said:


> BFN for me this morning again, booooo... no sore bbs yet which usually happens a few days before AF, and no pains or cramps really today. Maybe I've still got a few days to wait. Usually AF cramps/pains start 3-4 days beforehand...
> 
> Hope you gals are having a nice day!! xxox

Got everything crossed for you too pinkhope xxx


----------



## GlitterandBug

babyaholic said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> OMG ladies!! 9dpo and :bfp: on a Superdrug!! Came up within 3 minutes!!
> 
> Actually in shock!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed this is a sticky bean at last!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Amazing news Glitter - congratulations!!!
> 
> So glad I kept an eye on this thread. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thankyou babyholic! Hope you're doing ok? x
> 
> 
> 
> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> Grats, Glitter!!!!! I'm SO thrilled for you, I can't even say! You are so supportive of everyone else, and I really really hoped you'd get this happy news. STICK BEAN, STICK!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wamommy, thankyou so much :flower:
> 
> I'm overwhelmed by the congratulations from you all!
> 
> Thankyou! I'm staying as positive as I can considering it is such early days. Come on baby! xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm good thanks. There is always the little seed of doubt that something is going to go wrong but just stay positive that this is it! This is the sticky one. xxxClick to expand...

That seed of doubt will always stay with us I guess but we really do have to keep telling ourselves that actually this time it's going to be alright :hugs:


----------



## charbaby

Oh WOW!!! BIG CONGRATS!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> Oh WOW!!! BIG CONGRATS!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks lovely! xxx


----------



## pinkhope

Any testers today? BFN again for me ....grrr! Wish I hadn't even started testing yet!


----------



## pinkhope

Just had a tiny bit of (sorry TMI) lumpy brown-ish tinged CM.... very weird and not like me... hmmm hope all is well down there :/ Normally if AF is coming I don't spot, it just hits me pretty hard, and cramps will be 3 days ahead... don't feel anything as of yet.


----------



## Jingles23

Hi Ladies! I was here last cycle but I think I ended up with a chemical. :( 
I'm at 8dpo tonight. Loads of symptoms. Sore bbs, bloated, little bit of nausea today, and I've been sneezing like crazy (sounds weird but I had that my whole pregnancy with dd). Hubby keeps mentioning it too. Normally he makes a point of not getting excited. But we somehow timed bd perfectly this time even though it was super early! Starting to get hopeful. :dance:


----------



## wamommy

Jingles, hi! I remember your bfp :) I had one last month too, but ended the same as yours :( I am also 8 dpo, so sounds like we're in exactly the same boat!

Your symptoms sound super promising! Please keep me posted. Have you tested yet?


----------



## Jingles23

:hugs: So sorry wamommy!
I haven't tested yet. I've been doing so good this month at being relaxed. I can feel the POAS addict starting to creep out though.  What about you? Tested yet? Symptoms?


----------



## wamommy

I tested :blush: bfn, of course... lol. I told myself I wouldn't go so crazy with the tests this month, but caved in.

As far as symptoms the only big one is being totally exhausted. I always get sore bbs from O to AF, so that's not unusual. Who knows? I've had 2 losses in 3 months, so all of my symptoms are so hard to tell whether they're new or residual! Ah well, I should know within a week either way I suppose.


----------



## Jingles23

Blah, so another potential symptom. I can't sleep. All week. It's brutal. I'm so tired yet I'm so uncomfortable and just can't settle.
Yup, we'll both know in a week. Have they looked into your losses at all? 2 in a row really sucks. :(


----------



## wamommy

No :( To be honest I didn't even go into the Dr with this last loss. I only ever saw the nurse the first time, and she was pretty awful, lol. When it happened again so soon I didn't want to tell anyone, really. I was pretty embarrassed. Most Drs won't even look into it until you've had 3 losses, which is SO silly. I keep telling myself that if I get preg again and lose it again, at least they'll do something! Of course, I'm hoping it never comes to that :D


----------



## Jingles23

I know how you feel. We went to the hospital for the first two and it really sucked. There's nothing they can do and they really aren't that nice about it. I had another in oct and didn't bother going it. Same with the one last month. I did luck out with a really awesome OB though who was all up for running tests even though I had my dd inbetween my losses. She is going to put me on progesterone for my next pregnancy.
Praying that you get a take home baby!!


----------



## wamommy

You too! I'm so sorry about your losses, but it sounds like you're in good hands.
Hopefully this will be both of hour months :D


----------



## pinkhope

I'm wishing both of you girls the best of luck :hug:

I bought some FRERs and CB Digitals tonight, I don't know why, which one should I do in the morning if AF hasn't arrived by then? I'll be on CD 37 and starting to go nuts!


----------



## wamommy

Hmm... I would probably do the FRER, and then if there's a line (even faint) back it up with the digi :) Good luck! And thanks for the well-wishes :D


----------



## Mischa90

:hugs:Hello everyone 

hope all is well,

Af got me yesterday morning i kinda had the feeling ..i took pregnancare conception for that cycle and it delayed everything so i didnt do much work around the time i ovulated i thought i would ovulate the same time as usual , i jumped from 25day cycle to 29 this month so that explains the pink spotting i had two weeks ago that was due ovulation only if i knew!!!! 

but i have decided to not take them vitamins no more so gutted really :( 

I was going to ask you ladies for some ttc advice every little thing you guys know .. esp with BD i read somewhere its good to have BD every other day throughout the whole cycle and somewhere else every day during your fertile window sooo confusing ....!

Thanks in advance


----------



## wamommy

Mischa, I'm so sorry AF got you :( Dang her!

I know a lot of women here use the Sperm Meets Egg Plan, or SMEP. If you google it there's a ton of info on timing and all that. For myself personally, my DH and I only BD the day I get my positive opk, and the day after. So far it's been effective, the little bean just won't stick!

Check out that plan, and have fun trying :D I'm so sorry this month was disappointing :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pinkhope

BFN this morning on a frer with a hell of an evap just to get me worked up!!! Grrr!


----------



## wamommy

Are you sure it was an evap?


----------



## Jingles23

Caved this afternoon and tested. BFN of course. I knew it was too early. Oh well.


----------



## pinkhope

wamommy, yea pretty sure it was an evap. Kept staring and staring at it, then decided to take the a cheapie and CB digi and it was BFN on both of those.

Have had the tannish sort of stringy lumpy CM twice now just when I wiped in the past two days... it's not spotting, but it's something :/ I had a few cramps today but they fizzled out. What the heck is going on?! Tomorrow is CD38... errghhhhh


----------



## pinkhope

Well, I've gone from stringy tan CM to pink, think the :witch: is finally showing up... bummer


----------



## charbaby

23 days to go............. seems to be going really fast


----------



## wamommy

I think the ride is starting again :wacko:

Just tested this morning and got this!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00044a.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Jingles23

Wow wamommy!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## wamommy

Thanks, jungles :)

I'm actually freaking out! Seems like the chances of another loss are astronomical getting a bfp this soon... but exciting too!


----------



## Jingles23

:hugs: I totally understand! Praying for you that everything goes well.


----------



## GlitterandBug

wamommy said:


> I think the ride is starting again :wacko:
> 
> Just tested this morning and got this!

Oh wamommy! This is fantastic news! Congratulations!! 

I know that anxiety is heightened after a loss but try to stay as positive as you can. I'm thinking that surely this time the odds of a healthy pregnancy are finally stacked in my favour and they will be for you too! :hugs:


----------



## bobster

Hellooo, I just read through a lot of this thread and it seems like a really nice supportive group so I was wondering if I could join?? I am 26 DF is 27, we have been NTNP for about 6 months. I have sex around ovulation (based on ewcm) but he doesn't know anything about that lol. Due af this month on or around 8th June. I've already done 2 tests yesterday at 7dpo and today 8dpo- both bfn. Can I wait in the tww with you= girlies?


----------



## raye

Hi I've been on the site for the last week reading you guys failures and successes! I wanna add my stuff too! My cycle is supposed to start on June 7th, but I'm sure with these changes...AF won't be coming lol! I'll start of with my symptoms and please stick with me during this time. I'm scared and excited as this will be my first with my husband! I'm going to test in the morning or later tonight. I have 3 FRER and 2 CB.

OD on 5/24

1 DPO -Creamy CM sore bbs.
2 DPO -Still creamy CM, sore bbs, cramps during intercourse, hot flashes insomnia night sweats
3 DPO -Cramping, sore bbs, full feeling, tire, insomnia
4 DPO -Didn't eat, felt really full, gassy, nausea, tired, insomnia, dreams, night sweats
5 DPO -Headaches felt like I had the flu or a cold, hot, thirsty, felt full
6 DPO -Didn't eat at all, felt like throwing up the entire day, constipated, cold like symptoms, hot, headaches
7 DPO -Bad headaches, didn't eat a lot, (but I ate!) nausea, nightmares, lots of slobber, slept 13 hours straight! temp of 97.9
8 DPO -Hardly any symptoms just really bad acid reflux/heartburn which I never had in my life! I was super hungry and ate a huge cheeseburger, chipotle burrito and lots of cookies! The hunger came with headaches and they went away the instant i put food in my mouth. Temp went up to 98.3 with frequent urination.
9 DPO -Frequent urination, temp went up to 98.9 loss of appetite, full feeling, gassy pressure, cramps in the morning on the left side, nausea, burping, back pain and constipation...TIIIIIIRRRREEEED.

Should I test today with these symptoms or just wait until the morning? Let me know...I wanna test! My DH thinks I'm preggy! I hope I am! :D


----------



## bobster

Hi raye, your symptoms sounds really good! I think it depends on how you would deal with a bfn as its still early days so may be too early to show positive. If you think you will not feel rubbish then go ahead and test but otherwise i'd wait a day or so longer so its more of an accurate result. I'm liking your pma- send some positivity my way pls!
Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## wamommy

Thanks, Glitter! We should be fairly close to each other's EDD... Fierce sticky vibes for us both!!

Bobster, hi! This group is super nice, and I've found that sometimes it makes all of the difference in the world just to hear a kind and encouraging word once in a while through this process.

Raye, those symptoms sound great!! I'd say test whenever you feel the urge, but then again I'm a total POAS addict :rofl: Just remember, if it's negative, it doesn't mean you aren't pregnant, just that it's not registering yet. 

Best of luck to both of you! Keep us posted with symptoms and tests!


----------



## pinkhope

Welcome to the new ladies! This is a wonderful group!

Big Congrats wamommy!! Fx for sticky beans all around!!

AF in full force now, shooting pains in my back and legs... Barely could stand today, ughhhh.... Feel awful as I'm ruining my parents vacation here, they'll have to spend time at the beach without me. Huge bummer.


----------



## raye

You will do fine....thanks so much for the advice. The morning awaits! **babydust** to everyone working so hard to have a great future family!


----------



## raye

wamommy said:


> Thanks, Glitter! We should be fairly close to each other's EDD... Fierce sticky vibes for us both!!
> 
> Bobster, hi! This group is super nice, and I've found that sometimes it makes all of the difference in the world just to hear a kind and encouraging word once in a while through this process.
> 
> Raye, those symptoms sound great!! I'd say test whenever you feel the urge, but then again I'm a total POAS addict :rofl: Just remember, if it's negative, it doesn't mean you aren't pregnant, just that it's not registering yet.
> 
> Best of luck to both of you! Keep us posted with symptoms and tests!

I'm so on the edge, i can't sleep! I have 5 tests so i'm trigger happy!


----------



## GlitterandBug

wamommy - we can get each other through this :hugs: What's your EDD? For now mine's 11th Feb. When will you test again?

:wave: to the new ladies! Lovely to see some new faces! FX'd for you! 

pinkhope - sorry that AF is really giving you a hard time :hugs:


----------



## charbaby

CONGRATULATIONS wamommy hope its a sticky bean xxx
sorry for AF pinkhope :hugs: 
HELLO to all you new ladies and welcome to this lovely thread :) 
22 days and counting for me!!!..... x


----------



## raye

I tested today with a FRER at 10 DPO and BFN was staring at me :coffee: so I get to try again tomorrow! 4 tests to go! I also took my temp and it went up again from 98.9 to 99.4 

I know I'm preggy I never felt this way before...

I'll update you guys with more symptoms later on, it's too early to tell. God will bless us with babies I just know it guys! 

**~Baby Dust!~**


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> CONGRATULATIONS wamommy hope its a sticky bean xxx
> sorry for AF pinkhope :hugs:
> HELLO to all you new ladies and welcome to this lovely thread :)
> 22 days and counting for me!!!..... x

charbaby - it's going so quickly!!


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS wamommy hope its a sticky bean xxx
> sorry for AF pinkhope :hugs:
> HELLO to all you new ladies and welcome to this lovely thread :)
> 22 days and counting for me!!!..... x
> 
> charbaby - it's going so quickly!!Click to expand...

I Know exciting right? :D xxx


----------



## Jingles23

Bfn for me too at 11 dpo. Blah. Really hoping this is our month.


----------



## pinkhope

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you gals still testing!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## raye

My symptoms for today are (10 dpo) back pain, temp 99.4, cramping in left leg/thigh pelvis area, headaches, and exhaustion at 4pm. It feels like AF is coming with the similar leg cramps that I always have but I will remain hopeful for a baby. I know it in my heart! Testing tomorrow....I will let you know first thing of the results.


----------



## charbaby

3 weeks today!!!! eeeekkk feeling nervous and excited at the same time! On a lighter note I have lost 1 stone since my last f/s appointment and she only asked me to lose 9lb so think she will be happy with that :) x


----------



## raye

Bfn at 11 dpo! :( I might stop testing...lol and just wait for the 7th. That way I'll have more tests after the missed periods! 

I hope God blesses all of us with children and more children.


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> 3 weeks today!!!! eeeekkk feeling nervous and excited at the same time! On a lighter note I have lost 1 stone since my last f/s appointment and she only asked me to lose 9lb so think she will be happy with that :) x

That's awesome!! Well done on the weight loss! 3 weeks is no time at all is it? x


----------



## Jingles23

Bfn at 12 dpo. Losing hope for this month.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Jingles23 said:


> Bfn at 12 dpo. Losing hope for this month.

:hugs:


----------



## wamommy

Argh, Jingles... I'm so sorry :( Hang in there! You aren't out until the witch shows her ugly face!


----------



## charbaby

20days to go.
thanks glitter its took me around 14 weeks so only 1lb a week weightloss but im happy with it and can notice the difference :) just hope it stays off x


----------



## charbaby

Jingles23 said:


> Bfn at 12 dpo. Losing hope for this month.

:hugs: xxx


----------



## wamommy

charbaby said:


> 20days to go.
> thanks glitter its took me around 14 weeks so only 1lb a week weightloss but im happy with it and can notice the difference :) just hope it stays off x

Yay :) well done! That's the healthiest way to lose it anyhow. Awesome job.


----------



## charbaby

wamommy said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 20days to go.
> thanks glitter its took me around 14 weeks so only 1lb a week weightloss but im happy with it and can notice the difference :) just hope it stays off x
> 
> Yay :) well done! That's the healthiest way to lose it anyhow. Awesome job.Click to expand...

Yeah thats what i got told :thumbup: thanks xx


----------



## Jingles23

Thanks girls. Cramps and bfn today so I'm expecting AF in the am. On a good note though, my cycle will only be 25 days instead of the 50 I had been having since October. 

Good job charbaby!! You must be feeling great. :)


----------



## charbaby

It hasnt been easy but defo worth it and had help from the metformin im taking x


----------



## LisaWeaver503

Hi ladies. I'm on 15 DPO...and too scared to test since I got a BFN on 13 DPO....Here's my question. Do you guys think 14 DPO is too late to get IB? Yesterday afternoon I went to the bathroom and had the tiniest amount of light pink and brown in my CM only when wiping (sorry if TMI). That was over 24 hours ago and nothing more since then. At first I thought "DARN, AF is coming" but it never did and usually if I get spotting AF is within an hour or 2 away. What do you guys think? I'm trying to hold out until either AF or June 7th to test.


----------



## GlitterandBug

LisaWeaver503 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm on 15 DPO...and too scared to test since I got a BFN on 13 DPO....Here's my question. Do you guys think 14 DPO is too late to get IB? Yesterday afternoon I went to the bathroom and had the tiniest amount of light pink and brown in my CM only when wiping (sorry if TMI). That was over 24 hours ago and nothing more since then. At first I thought "DARN, AF is coming" but it never did and usually if I get spotting AF is within an hour or 2 away. What do you guys think? I'm trying to hold out until either AF or June 7th to test.

I had a BFN at 13dpo, a small IB at 14dpo then a faint BFP at 16dpo with DD! Fingers crossed for you! x

charbaby - is it 19 days today? x


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> LisaWeaver503 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm on 15 DPO...and too scared to test since I got a BFN on 13 DPO....Here's my question. Do you guys think 14 DPO is too late to get IB? Yesterday afternoon I went to the bathroom and had the tiniest amount of light pink and brown in my CM only when wiping (sorry if TMI). That was over 24 hours ago and nothing more since then. At first I thought "DARN, AF is coming" but it never did and usually if I get spotting AF is within an hour or 2 away. What do you guys think? I'm trying to hold out until either AF or June 7th to test.
> 
> I had a BFN at 13dpo, a small IB at 14dpo then a faint BFP at 16dpo with DD! Fingers crossed for you! x
> 
> charbaby - is it 19 days today? xClick to expand...

Yeah 19 days to go..... it feels like its coming round so quick! Going to be in and out before i know it :) xx


----------



## pinkhope

Hey girls just popping in to say hi :) Sounds like you are all in good spirits for the most part.

All of you waiting on AF, don't lose hope until she really shows up! I know that's almost impossible to do, so if you figure out how let me know!! 

Afm, AF is just about over, parents have left early this morning, so it's onto OV! I have an appointment with my OBGYN tomorrow, so have a few things to discuss with her, and will be getting my referral to a new RE... Can't believe it will be a year we've been trying. I never thought it would take so long :(


----------



## charbaby

18 days :) xxx


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> 18 days :) xxx

OMG! It is flying!! x


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 18 days :) xxx
> 
> OMG! It is flying!! xClick to expand...

I really thought it was going to drag but its not, still not sure how im going to feel onthe day yet, feelings going from excitement to nerves lol. X


----------



## pinkhope

You'll be just fine char! The time is flying so before you know it, it will be done and over with! Yayyy!!!


----------



## charbaby

pinkhope said:


> You'll be just fine char! The time is flying so before you know it, it will be done and over with! Yayyy!!!

I cant wait to get it over and done with, going on holiday 4 weeks after so i will be able to start looking forwardto that because at the moment the op is all i can think of xx


----------



## charbaby

17 days to go :)


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> 17 days to go :)

Just realised your op is the same day as my early scan!! Fingers crossed for both! x


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 17 days to go :)
> 
> Just realised your op is the same day as my early scan!! Fingers crossed for both! xClick to expand...

Monday 25th june? What time? My op is 11.30 xx best of luck hunnie xx


----------



## charbaby

I am going to take my ipad with me and hope theres some wifi so i can check on here and nt miss anything, hopefully ill be home the same day aslong as everything goes to plan xx


----------



## charbaby

16 days to go xx


----------



## Jingles23

AF showed yesterday. On to the next cycle.


----------



## sequeena

Sorry about af jingles :hugs:

AF is nearly gone for me now. Hate the witch!


----------



## pinkhope

Sorry jingles!!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Sorry :witch: got you ladies.

Not long to go charbaby. My scan isn't til about 6pm cuz we're both working. 

Got a 3+ this morning at 4+6 so feeling relieved. I know there's a long way to go but it gives me a little bit more hope and reassurance!


----------



## sequeena

How are you feeling glitterbug?


----------



## GlitterandBug

sequeena said:


> How are you feeling glitterbug?

Not too bad at the moment thanks lovely. Slight nausea if i'm hungry, twingy (.)(.) on and off plus more tired this weekend all of a sudden. Was like this with DD, symptoms didn't hit til 6-7 weeks and were relatively mild :thumbup:


----------



## charbaby

2weeks today!!!


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> Sorry :witch: got you ladies.
> 
> Not long to go charbaby. My scan isn't til about 6pm cuz we're both working.
> 
> Got a 3+ this morning at 4+6 so feeling relieved. I know there's a long way to go but it gives me a little bit more hope and reassurance!

I'm sure everything will be fine!!!! best of luck will be thinking of you that day hunnie :D xxx


----------



## Jingles23

Need a little advise ladies. I'll be O'ing in about a week and should I get pregnant, my due date would be around March 13. Here's the problem. My super close friend (pretty much a sister) is getting married on March 16 and she lives a 10 hour drive away. I don't know what to do!!! I really want to go to the wedding but I also really want to get pregnant again. Should I just go for it, or should I hold off for a month. What would you guys do??
Thanks!


----------



## pinkhope

I'd say go for it, if something happens where you can't make it to your friend's wedding I'm sure she would understand!


----------



## wamommy

I say go for it, too!! As much as it would stink to miss the wedding, can you think of a better/more exciting reason? :D


----------



## charbaby

13 days! Omg going to be in single numbers soon :) x


----------



## charbaby

Jingles23 said:


> Need a little advise ladies. I'll be O'ing in about a week and should I get pregnant, my due date would be around March 13. Here's the problem. My super close friend (pretty much a sister) is getting married on March 16 and she lives a 10 hour drive away. I don't know what to do!!! I really want to go to the wedding but I also really want to get pregnant again. Should I just go for it, or should I hold off for a month. What would you guys do??
> Thanks!

I think u should just go for it :) x


----------



## GlitterandBug

I say go for it too!

13 days!! :happydance:


----------



## pinkhope

Got hunny's SA results back finally... but have no idea what they mean and I'm just looking at the paper... Do we need to make an appointment to have the doctor explain them?

Do any of you ladies have any experience interpreting them? Google searching is just confusing me...

Here's most of what the test result page says:

SEMEN DATA:
Volume: 1.9ml
Odor: Normal
Color: White
Viscosity: Normal
Liquefaction: <30 minutes
Agglutination: Mild
pH: 8.0
Round cells: 3 million/ml

SPERM MOTILITY DATA:
Number of sperm analyzed: 227
Concentration (Million/ml): 63m/ml
Percent Motile: 65%
Motile sperm/Ejac (Million/Ejac): 78 m/ejac
Progression (% Progressive): 2+ - 3
MORPHOLOGY DATA:
No. of sperm Analyzed: 100
Normal: 4%
Slightly Abnormal: 7%
Abnormal: 89%

Comments: Despite a slightly low semen volume, a normal total motile fraction is seen. There is also teratospermia. A history of past paternity would mitigate this finding to a significant degree. Still would not anticipate a significant male factor.


----------



## pinkhope

The 89% abnormal number is scaring me....


----------



## wamommy

omg, I wish I knew how to read it, but I'm lost too!! My DH had one done years ago, and the only thing the Drs told us was that he needed to quit smoking, since it was hurting morphology. I never even saw the report :dohh: He did quit smoking, but who knows if it helped! The prob end up being me (tubes) so we didn't investigate further.

I googled a bit for you, and now I know what you mean! The internet is a wonderful thing, but sometimes it can just make medical stuff more baffling. I wouldn't worry too much about the abnormal number though... the ones who can't swim up there won't! You still have plenty of strong swimmers :D


----------



## charbaby

pinkhope said:


> The 89% abnormal number is scaring me....

To be honest i think there pretty good, 4% normal forms is fine because he has a good amount of swimmers in there :) my o/h only had 2% normal forms and f/s said it was all fine xx


----------



## pinkhope

Thank you girls... making me feel much better!! Hubby freaked out when he saw the 89% number too... Hopefully all is well.


----------



## charbaby

12 days till op x


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> 12 days till op x

:happydance:


----------



## Mischa90

Hello ladies,,

hope all is well...:D

I think am about to enter my two week wait and this cycle i just want to relax and not stress much about it.. do you girls think i have done enough??

well.. We BD on CD 6,7,9,11,12,14(early in the morning I was feeling shooting pains the night of cd13) I also experienced tons of EWCM starting from CD11

I didnt do no OPK this month so lets just see what happens next....

Oh Charbaby time is flying by sooo quick...hope all turns out to be good praying for you xx

Glitterandbug:: how is the pregnancy going has the morning sickness started yet...xxxx


----------



## pinkhope

I think you're covered Mischa!! Fx for you!!!

Char 12 days woohoo!!!! The same day you have your op, we leave to go stay with the inlaws in Chicago....idk which one of us should be more scared hahahh :haha:


----------



## charbaby

pinkhope said:


> I think you're covered Mischa!! Fx for you!!!
> 
> Char 12 days woohoo!!!! The same day you have your op, we leave to go stay with the inlaws in Chicago....idk which one of us should be more scared hahahh :haha:

Hehe that made me actually lol x


----------



## pinkhope

Lol scary right Char?!?

How's everyone today?

Got some BD in this morning woowoo :) hopefully O comes along soon...


----------



## charbaby

11 days to go till op, have to start taking norethisterone 10mg from saturday to prevent my period from coming before the op! X


----------



## GlitterandBug

Charbaby - it's going to be over before you know it! Nearly single figures!

PinkHope - as the girls have said, 4% is still good! Hooray for BD! :winkwink:

Mischa - keeping my fingers crossed for you this month!

I'm still ok - (.)(.) sore on and off, v slight nausea if I don't eat but all v similar to DD so i'm not worried. Did another digi :blush: and 3+ appeared in seconds with my IC being as dark as the control line this morning. Keep freaking out about twins!!! :wacko:

HopeforFuture - haven't heard from you for a while? Hope all is well? 

xxx


----------



## sequeena

Glitter I had 3+ at 5 weeks and extremely dark :bfp:s. I only got the one baby :haha:


----------



## moose31

Good job Mischa90 with BD :thumbup: keep it up!LOL

I got positive opk yesterday at 2pm CD14.
BD on CD5,7,10,11(x2),13,14. increased CM yesterday. EWCM today:happydance: 
taking geritol this cycle....think its starting to upset my stomach the last 2 days and i take it with food too.... hopefully it works:baby:


----------



## Mischa90

moose31 said:


> Good job Mischa90 with BD :thumbup: keep it up!LOL
> 
> I got positive opk yesterday at 2pm CD14.
> BD on CD5,7,10,11(x2),13,14. increased CM yesterday. EWCM today:happydance:
> taking geritol this cycle....think its starting to upset my stomach the last 2 days and i take it with food too.... hopefully it works:baby:

LOL Thanks babe and you too hehee,:thumbup:

I assume you are on cycle day 15 as well???


----------



## moose31

Mischa90 said:


> moose31 said:
> 
> 
> Good job Mischa90 with BD :thumbup: keep it up!LOL
> 
> I got positive opk yesterday at 2pm CD14.
> BD on CD5,7,10,11(x2),13,14. increased CM yesterday. EWCM today:happydance:
> taking geritol this cycle....think its starting to upset my stomach the last 2 days and i take it with food too.... hopefully it works:baby:
> 
> LOL Thanks babe and you too hehee,:thumbup:
> 
> I assume you are on cycle day 15 as well???Click to expand...

Yes CD15 here....how long are your cycles ussually? mine range 30-35 (last one being 30.)


----------



## Miss_unique

Hi ladies 


I'm 7 dpo and I hate the waiting game!!! Anyone else 7 dpo ?? .AF is.due on the 19th June . I was still having positive opks a few days after ovulating and they are slowly getting fainter. I ovulate twice in a cycle most of the time due to have two wombs and they have a.mind of their own. I'm.ment to be getting my tonsils out at the end of July so in a way I'm hoping I'm not pregnant but at the same time I hope I am it's really.confusing. 

I'm having cramps not as bad as af because my af cramps are severe and yesterday I was getting sharp weird pains in my left womb. I'm so tired and lost my appetite along with tearing up for.no reason.

Sorry about all the random fullstops I'm on my phone and it won't let me edit what I want.

Hope you all get your bfps soon x


----------



## charbaby

0mg 10 days!!!!!! Got my pre op on tuesday, anyone no what happens at them? Xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> 0mg 10 days!!!!!! Got my pre op on tuesday, anyone no what happens at them? Xx

I think they'd prob take bloods, weigh you, have a chat about the procedure and anaesthetic etc, any questions you may have - that sort of thing.

10 days!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Mischa90

moose31 said:


> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moose31 said:
> 
> 
> Good job Mischa90 with BD :thumbup: keep it up!LOL
> 
> I got positive opk yesterday at 2pm CD14.
> BD on CD5,7,10,11(x2),13,14. increased CM yesterday. EWCM today:happydance:
> taking geritol this cycle....think its starting to upset my stomach the last 2 days and i take it with food too.... hopefully it works:baby:
> 
> LOL Thanks babe and you too hehee,:thumbup:
> 
> I assume you are on cycle day 15 as well???Click to expand...
> 
> Yes CD15 here....how long are your cycles ussually? mine range 30-35 (last one being 30.)Click to expand...



My cycles are 26 ...but last month it was 29 i think it was due to pregnacare as it can delay ovulation because it has B6 in them....lol I managed to have another BD session last night so i think thats it i have covered it looool


----------



## charbaby

Well 9 days now single figures ladies! X


----------



## pinkhope

Wooohoooo!! :)


----------



## charbaby

8 days :) getting so close now just want it over and done with now so i can look forward to hopefully getting that bfp xx


----------



## charbaby

This time next week ill prob be led in my bed nervous as hell!!! :/ x


----------



## pinkhope

Aww char you'll be just fine !!! I'm excited for you to get back to TTC with me!! We've been BDing lots this cycle but still feeling like its not gonna happen for us :/


----------



## Jingles23

Had a few tears today. Just found out that my husband's brother and his wife are having a boy. It was always a hope for my husband that he would have the first boy in the family. :cry:

I know it's not important at all. Just kinda reminded me of the challenges we are having. But my sister-in-law is wonderful. She's been really supportive and kind through everything.

Okay, no more tears.


----------



## pinkhope

Sorry Jingles :( That's tough :(

:hug:


----------



## charbaby

Jingles23 said:


> Had a few tears today. Just found out that my husband's brother and his wife are having a boy. It was always a hope for my husband that he would have the first boy in the family. :cry:
> 
> I know it's not important at all. Just kinda reminded me of the challenges we are having. But my sister-in-law is wonderful. She's been really supportive and kind through everything.
> 
> Okay, no more tears.

:( :hugs: xxx


----------



## charbaby

pinkhope said:


> Aww char you'll be just fine !!! I'm excited for you to get back to TTC with me!! We've been BDing lots this cycle but still feeling like its not gonna happen for us :/

I really cant wait to get back into ttc its been so hard this month knowing i could have missed out on a bfp x


----------



## charbaby

1 week today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mischa90

charbaby said:


> 1 week today!!!!!!!!!

oh charbaby time is flying indeed....i just realised thats the day i am expecting af ....xxx


----------



## charbaby

Mischa90 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 1 week today!!!!!!!!!
> 
> oh charbaby time is flying indeed....i just realised thats the day i am expecting af ....xxxClick to expand...

Its also the day glitter has early scan!!! Hope af stays away for you and hope glitter has a great scan xx


----------



## pinkhope

And I head to the inlaws.... Ughhh!!!! Not a fun day for anyone besides glitter!!! :)


----------



## Mischa90

pinkhope said:


> And I head to the inlaws.... Ughhh!!!! Not a fun day for anyone besides glitter!!! :)

lol pinkhope visiting the in laws cant be that bad lol


----------



## charbaby

6 days x got my pre op this morning :/ x


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> 6 days x got my pre op this morning :/ x

Good luck! Can't believe it's 6 days :happydance:

Just got back from a weekend with the in-laws!!!!

Hope you're all well ladies xxx


----------



## GlitterandBug

Jingles23 said:


> Had a few tears today. Just found out that my husband's brother and his wife are having a boy. It was always a hope for my husband that he would have the first boy in the family. :cry:
> 
> I know it's not important at all. Just kinda reminded me of the challenges we are having. But my sister-in-law is wonderful. She's been really supportive and kind through everything.
> 
> Okay, no more tears.

:hugs: jingles x


----------



## charbaby

Back from pre op and was a bit shocked to find out im havea hesteroscopy aswel as lap n dye and ovarian drilling :/


----------



## wamommy

Isn't that good though? I know it's scary (for me it would be anyhow) but the more information they gather, the more answers you get! I'm excited for you Char :) I hope it all goes well!


----------



## pinkhope

It all sounds scary char, but it will be over before you know it and you will be another step closer to having a beautiful little baby!


----------



## charbaby

5 days! So close now x


----------



## charbaby

Mischa90 said:


> pinkhope said:
> 
> 
> And I head to the inlaws.... Ughhh!!!! Not a fun day for anyone besides glitter!!! :)
> 
> lol pinkhope visiting the in laws cant be that bad lolClick to expand...

I must be lucky cus get on so well with all of o/hs family x


----------



## GlitterandBug

FIVE DAYS!!!! Have never known such a quick countdown!! x


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> FIVE DAYS!!!! Have never known such a quick countdown!! x

I just hope this weekend goes quick aswel :) x


----------



## charbaby

4 days x


----------



## charbaby

Oh no just went to the loo and had some spotting :( hope af dont come ive been taking norethisterone since sat to delay af coming befor op! Dont no what will happen if af makes an appearence :(


----------



## charbaby

Well no more spotting so hoping that earlier was nothing


----------



## pinkhope

Hmm that's odd char :/ Hope it stays away now.

How's everyone today? 

I wound up having a colposcopy biopsy the other day, I'd been needing to have it done for months after an abnormal pap smear. (It's when they look at your cervix up close and snip out any abnormalities for testing.) I was really planning on waiting and had an appointment booked in for July, but my GYN said I shoudn't wait any longer, and she happened to have a cancellation, so I just decided to get it over with. I won't know the results for a couple of weeks, but really didn't realize I wouldn't be able to have sex for weeks afterwards, so I'll be out for this month. We did BD a lot before the procedure, but I don't know if having that done would have messed with any possible conception that was to take place, and at that point I had not O'd yet and not sure if I have now or what... She told me no sex or swimming for 2 weeks after the procedure. And holy crap did it hurt... I was sobbing like a baby. Now I have all this (TMI) nastiness coming out of me... clumps of I don't even know what... so gross :( And I feel disgusting and crampy, just wanna crawl in bed.

Really bummed out that I'll be out this month. But I guess health is most important and will be waiting on finding out why my pap was abnormal :shrug: Never had an abnormal one before.


----------



## charbaby

pinkhope said:


> Hmm that's odd char :/ Hope it stays away now.
> 
> How's everyone today?
> 
> I wound up having a colposcopy biopsy the other day, I'd been needing to have it done for months after an abnormal pap smear. (It's when they look at your cervix up close and snip out any abnormalities for testing.) I was really planning on waiting and had an appointment booked in for July, but my GYN said I shoudn't wait any longer, and she happened to have a cancellation, so I just decided to get it over with. I won't know the results for a couple of weeks, but really didn't realize I wouldn't be able to have sex for weeks afterwards, so I'll be out for this month. We did BD a lot before the procedure, but I don't know if having that done would have messed with any possible conception that was to take place, and at that point I had not O'd yet and not sure if I have now or what... She told me no sex or swimming for 2 weeks after the procedure. And holy crap did it hurt... I was sobbing like a baby. Now I have all this (TMI) nastiness coming out of me... clumps of I don't even know what... so gross :( And I feel disgusting and crampy, just wanna crawl in bed.
> 
> Really bummed out that I'll be out this month. But I guess health is most important and will be waiting on finding out why my pap was abnormal :shrug: Never had an abnormal one before.

arhh pinkhope im sorry yiu had this done, we will both start are new cycles together next month fingers crossed we get then bfps xx


----------



## charbaby

3 days omg only the weekend to get through and its here x


----------



## pinkhope

This weekend is going to fly by!!! :)


----------



## wamommy

:flow::flow:Almost there!! I'm still stalking, rooting so hard for you Char and Pink!!!


----------



## charbaby

2 days:)


----------



## charbaby

Well just over 24 hours and i will be in the hospital having my op!!! Super nervous but also excited to know im hopefully getting closer to that bfp :) x good luck for your scan glitter xxxx


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> Well just over 24 hours and i will be in the hospital having my op!!! Super nervous but also excited to know im hopefully getting closer to that bfp :) x good luck for your scan glitter xxxx

I can't believe your op day is virtually here! Lots of luck for tmrw - hope it all goes well! You'll probably be coming home by the time I go for my scan, lol!

Pinkhope - good luck with the IL's!

Mischa - hope :witch: stays away!

Will let you know how I get on at the scan - keeping everything crossed for good news!


----------



## pinkhope

I will be thinking of you tomorrow Char!!! I know everything will go perfect for you and can't wait for you to be back at TTC with me! Sending positive vibes your way, good luck!! :hug:


----------



## charbaby

pinkhope said:


> I will be thinking of you tomorrow Char!!! I know everything will go perfect for you and can't wait for you to be back at TTC with me! Sending positive vibes your way, good luck!! :hug:

Thanks hun, tww will be here soon for us im sure :) x


----------



## mischa21

Thanks Glitterandbug hope everything goes well with your scan xx

Charbaby...Good luck with your OP..one step closer to a BFP

Pinkhope sorry to hear that hope all goes well and back to ttc next month

AF due for me 2mo and i got a goood feeling am out this month if she shows up am going to take a break from ttc ..:cry:

btw had to create a new account as my other got closed :(


----------



## pinkhope

What happened to your account mischa? That's odd! Hope AF stays away for you doll! xx:hug:


----------



## mischa21

Last month i send a message asking for it to be deactivated as i wanted to take a break from ttc ...but send another message saying to ignore my last message so couple days back when i try to log in its says account has been deactivated :S 

Thought you can deactivate and reactivate like facebook lol

Thanks hun but i doubt it she will turn up i got a feeling am already tired of TTC *sighs*


----------



## wamommy

Mischa, I hope that witch stay far, far away!!! I understand wanting to take a break from ttc, but I still hope your bfp is right around the corner :)

Char, I hope your op goes well!! I'll be thinking of you and can't wait to have you back in the game :)

Glitter, I can't wait to hear about your scan!! How exciting!!! 

I'll be checking in and sending good vibes your way, ladies :hug:


----------



## charbaby

Today is the day! Finaly here, ill be on as soon as i can to update you all either tonight or tomorrow


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> Today is the day! Finaly here, ill be on as soon as i can to update you all either tonight or tomorrow

Good Luck Char! Will be thinking of you today. :hugs:


----------



## pinkhope

Good luck char!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mischa2506

I GOT MY :bfp: TODAY WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO:happydance::happydance:

ITS ME MISCHA MY OTHER ACCOUNT GOT CLOSED AS WELL I DONT KNOW WHATS WRONG BUT CAN SOMEONE MESSAGE THE TEAM AND SAY I WANT MY ACCOUNT BACK AS I CANT MESSAGE THEM IF ITS DEACTIVATED :(

HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH CHAR AND GLITTERBUG 


AM SOO EXCITED HOPE I CAN GET MY ACCOUNT BACK OR KEEP THIS ONE XXXX


----------



## wamommy

Wow, congrats Mischa!!!! :yipee: :yipee: Amazing news!!!

Char, I'm hoping all went well with your op, and can't wait to here an update. :hugs:

Glitter, how was your scan?


----------



## mischa2506

wamommy said:


> Wow, congrats Mischa!!!! :yipee: :yipee: Amazing news!!!
> 
> Char, I'm hoping all went well with your op, and can't wait to here an update. :hugs:
> 
> Glitter, how was your scan?

Thanks Wamommy :hugs:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Wow!! Congratulations Mischa!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Charbaby - hope all went well?

Scan went great - so pleased. It took ages to find him/her tho and the whole time I was thinking 'it's another blighted ovum' then all of a sudden, there s/he was with the little heartbeat pumping away!! Just over the moon! :cloud9:


----------



## mischa2506

GlitterandBug said:


> Wow!! Congratulations Mischa!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Charbaby - hope all went well?
> 
> Scan went great - so pleased. It took ages to find him/her tho and the whole time I was thinking 'it's another blighted ovum' then all of a sudden, there s/he was with the little heartbeat pumping away!! Just over the moon! :cloud9:

Thanks Glitterandbug thats amazing news for you as well ..:happydance:


----------



## AP

mischa2506 said:


> I GOT MY :bfp: TODAY WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO:happydance::happydance:
> 
> ITS ME MISCHA MY OTHER ACCOUNT GOT CLOSED AS WELL I DONT KNOW WHATS WRONG BUT CAN SOMEONE MESSAGE THE TEAM AND SAY I WANT MY ACCOUNT BACK AS I CANT MESSAGE THEM IF ITS DEACTIVATED :(
> 
> HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH CHAR AND GLITTERBUG
> 
> 
> AM SOO EXCITED HOPE I CAN GET MY ACCOUNT BACK OR KEEP THIS ONE XXXX

Mischa I hav reactived your original account. Please use the contact us link at the bottom of the site if you have further issues.

Congratulations on your BFP btw


----------



## wamommy

Yay, Glitter!! Awesome news!!!!!!! :dance: :dance: It must have been such a joy to see the lo's tiny heart flickering away happily :D Over the moon for you!


----------



## Mischa90

AtomicPink said:


> mischa2506 said:
> 
> 
> I GOT MY :bfp: TODAY WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO:happydance::happydance:
> 
> ITS ME MISCHA MY OTHER ACCOUNT GOT CLOSED AS WELL I DONT KNOW WHATS WRONG BUT CAN SOMEONE MESSAGE THE TEAM AND SAY I WANT MY ACCOUNT BACK AS I CANT MESSAGE THEM IF ITS DEACTIVATED :(
> 
> HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH CHAR AND GLITTERBUG
> 
> 
> AM SOO EXCITED HOPE I CAN GET MY ACCOUNT BACK OR KEEP THIS ONE XXXX
> 
> Mischa I hav reactived your original account. Please use the contact us link at the bottom of the site if you have further issues.
> 
> Congratulations on your BFP btwClick to expand...



Thanks and YAY got my real account back xxxx


----------



## GlitterandBug

wamommy said:


> Yay, Glitter!! Awesome news!!!!!!! :dance: :dance: It must have been such a joy to see the lo's tiny heart flickering away happily :D Over the moon for you!

Thankyou wamommy. Still feels like we have a way to go yet but this was such an important milestone. Feeling positive this time things will be ok.

How are you doing?

I keep wanting to ask you to be bump buddies but I don't because I don't want to tempt fate for either of us and feel like I should wait (if you know what I mean or does that sound stupid?) :blush:


----------



## pinkhope

Wow Congrats Mischa!!! That's wonderful! Post pics! How many dpo are you?

And soo super excited for you Glitter!!! It must have been abosultely amazing to hear your little one's heartbeat!! Hoping the next few weeks flies by so you can be even more confident that this little one is around for the long haul!!!


----------



## pinkhope

&&& Still thinking of you char- hope everything went well today!!! You & I WILL be getting our BFPs together in the next cycle or two, I have a good feeling!! :)


----------



## wamommy

GlitterandBug said:


> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> Yay, Glitter!! Awesome news!!!!!!! :dance: :dance: It must have been such a joy to see the lo's tiny heart flickering away happily :D Over the moon for you!
> 
> 
> 
> I keep wanting to ask you to be bump buddies but I don't because I don't want to tempt fate for either of us and feel like I should wait (if you know what I mean or does that sound stupid?) :blush:Click to expand...

I completely understand! I have had a lot of worry too, and am looking forward desperately to that 10 weeks mark. We can take it day by day, and when/if it feels right, we'll buddy up :D 

I have a scan on Thursday, so I'm a bundle of nerves and excitement (mostly nerves :dohh:)


----------



## Mischa90

pinkhope said:


> Wow Congrats Mischa!!! That's wonderful! Post pics! How many dpo are you?
> 
> And soo super excited for you Glitter!!! It must have been abosultely amazing to hear your little one's heartbeat!! Hoping the next few weeks flies by so you can be even more confident that this little one is around for the long haul!!!

Thanks pinkhope, yesterday was my expected missed period should be 13/14dpo

I will definatly post a pic hun but can you tell me how to post one lol :dohh:


----------



## wamommy

Down at the bottom of the page click "go advanced" and once there click the paper clip icon at the top of the reply box. It should let you upload a picture from your computer. I had to drag the window open a bit farther in order to see the "upload" button though!

Can't wait to see :)


----------



## Mischa90

wamommy said:


> Down at the bottom of the page click "go advanced" and once there click the paper clip icon at the top of the reply box. It should let you upload a picture from your computer. I had to drag the window open a bit farther in order to see the "upload" button though!
> 
> Can't wait to see :)

Thanks wamommy I need to transfer the pics from my mobile to pc lol will do that later ..I dont even know why i am awake this time cant sleep and got flu and about to lose my voice :(


----------



## GlitterandBug

wamommy said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> Yay, Glitter!! Awesome news!!!!!!! :dance: :dance: It must have been such a joy to see the lo's tiny heart flickering away happily :D Over the moon for you!
> 
> 
> 
> I keep wanting to ask you to be bump buddies but I don't because I don't want to tempt fate for either of us and feel like I should wait (if you know what I mean or does that sound stupid?) :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I completely understand! I have had a lot of worry too, and am looking forward desperately to that 10 weeks mark. We can take it day by day, and when/if it feels right, we'll buddy up :D
> 
> I have a scan on Thursday, so I'm a bundle of nerves and excitement (mostly nerves :dohh:)Click to expand...

Hooray for the scan and good luck :thumbup:

10-11 weeks is another milestone for me too so maybe then we'll take the big step and be BB's at last!!


----------



## charbaby

Congrats misha thas great news,and glitter i am so pleased everything was ok.
Well i am home all went well, they said uterus and ect all looked normal with the hysteroscope, left tube was clear and dye flowed through quickly but right tube they said took a little longer than they liked and stopped at a few places. As for the drilling that all went wel to. I have a follow up appointment in 3 months time which will be to start chlomid if i dont get bfp before which hopefully do!!! Thankyou all for your good lucks and wishes was really nice reading them all and pink i really hope the next cycle is ours xxxxxxxxx


----------



## charbaby

Oh yeah was in a bit of pain last night and didnt really sleep much hopinh tonight will be better x


----------



## HopeforFuture

Gosh, a lot has gone on here since I last posted. Congrats Mischa and Glitter!

I'm glad the op went OK charbaby. Fingers crossed for you!

As for me, I haven't been around in about a month or so coz I'm afraid I couldn't face it until now. Seeing other women getting BFPs really got me down and I had to stop posting for a while. Sorry about that. 

I called the doc coz I kept getting upset and he booked me in for blood tests for progesterone, diabetes, thyroid problems, white blood cell counts, iron and kidney function. I am pleased to announce that I am healthy and ovulating! Hubby has a SA on Friday. I am scared. So is he. We are now in cycle 10 and I think something is going to show up as abnormal.


----------



## charbaby

Well i come on this morning so can start my new cycle cd1 today :)


----------



## Mischa90

I just uploaded it ..thats the first one i took its very faint let me know if you guys can see it if not i need to upload the other ones :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG00166-20120625-1445[1].jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## charbaby

Mischa90 said:


> I just uploaded it ..thats the first one i took its very faint let me know if you guys can see it if not i need to upload the other ones :D

I can see it get a digi congrats x


----------



## Mischa90

charbaby said:


> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> I just uploaded it ..thats the first one i took its very faint let me know if you guys can see it if not i need to upload the other ones :D
> 
> I can see it get a digi congrats xClick to expand...

Thanks hun yh i will this weekend :D

Hope you doing well and praying that this cycle will be your BFP xxx


----------



## charbaby

Mischa90 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> I just uploaded it ..thats the first one i took its very faint let me know if you guys can see it if not i need to upload the other ones :D
> 
> I can see it get a digi congrats xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun yh i will this weekend :D
> 
> Hope you doing well and praying that this cycle will be your BFP xxxClick to expand...

What dpo are u? Feeling much better today only little bit sore now fxd for this cycle only 28 days to wait lol xx


----------



## Mischa90

charbaby said:


> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> I just uploaded it ..thats the first one i took its very faint let me know if you guys can see it if not i need to upload the other ones :D
> 
> I can see it get a digi congrats xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun yh i will this weekend :D
> 
> Hope you doing well and praying that this cycle will be your BFP xxxClick to expand...
> 
> What dpo are u? Feeling much better today only little bit sore now fxd for this cycle only 28 days to wait lol xxClick to expand...

i didnt use opk this month i only ever used it once but i could feel ovulation pain on cd 13 ..and i have a 25day cycle tested on the 1st day of missed period which was monday so today is cycle 28..around 15/16dpo.. still really early ....

28days is not long it will fly by i will defo stick around in this thread i dunno but for some reason i love this thread ahahaha xxxx


----------



## charbaby

Mischa90 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> I just uploaded it ..thats the first one i took its very faint let me know if you guys can see it if not i need to upload the other ones :D
> 
> I can see it get a digi congrats xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun yh i will this weekend :D
> 
> Hope you doing well and praying that this cycle will be your BFP xxxClick to expand...
> 
> What dpo are u? Feeling much better today only little bit sore now fxd for this cycle only 28 days to wait lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> i didnt use opk this month i only ever used it once but i could feel ovulation pain on cd 13 ..and i have a 25day cycle tested on the 1st day of missed period which was monday so today is cycle 28..around 15/16dpo.. still really early ....
> 
> 28days is not long it will fly by i will defo stick around in this thread i dunno but for some reason i love this thread ahahaha xxxxClick to expand...

I just hope it will be as lucky for me as it has you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## charbaby

Just worked out my edd if i get caught this cycle and its 3rd april :)


----------



## GlitterandBug

Mischa90 said:


> I just uploaded it ..thats the first one i took its very faint let me know if you guys can see it if not i need to upload the other ones :D

I can see it!! :happydance:



charbaby said:


> Just worked out my edd if i get caught this cycle and its 3rd april :)

Woohoo!! Hope this month goes as quick as the last for you. Fab that it's CD1...countdown to the TWW for you begins! :thumbup:

HopeforFuture - nice to see you back! That's great that your GP has been supportive. Hope your DH's SA goes ok. Will be thinking of you. I can understand about you wanting a bit of time out from all the BFP's - it can get a bit much sometimes :hugs:


----------



## Mischa90

GlitterandBug said:


> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> I just uploaded it ..thats the first one i took its very faint let me know if you guys can see it if not i need to upload the other ones :D
> 
> I can see it!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Just worked out my edd if i get caught this cycle and its 3rd april :)Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo!! Hope this month goes as quick as the last for you. Fab that it's CD1...countdown to the TWW for you begins! :thumbup:
> 
> HopeforFuture - nice to see you back! That's great that your GP has been supportive. Hope your DH's SA goes ok. Will be thinking of you. I can understand about you wanting a bit of time out from all the BFP's - it can get a bit much sometimes :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun...I have just send DH to buy another test hope to see a darker line :)


----------



## charbaby

Mischa90 said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> I just uploaded it ..thats the first one i took its very faint let me know if you guys can see it if not i need to upload the other ones :D
> 
> I can see it!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Just worked out my edd if i get caught this cycle and its 3rd april :)Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo!! Hope this month goes as quick as the last for you. Fab that it's CD1...countdown to the TWW for you begins! :thumbup:
> 
> HopeforFuture - nice to see you back! That's great that your GP has been supportive. Hope your DH's SA goes ok. Will be thinking of you. I can understand about you wanting a bit of time out from all the BFP's - it can get a bit much sometimes :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun...I have just send DH to buy another test hope to see a darker line :)Click to expand...

Good luck with your new test hun xx


----------



## Mischa90

charbaby said:


> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mischa90 said:
> 
> 
> I just uploaded it ..thats the first one i took its very faint let me know if you guys can see it if not i need to upload the other ones :D
> 
> I can see it!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Just worked out my edd if i get caught this cycle and its 3rd april :)Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo!! Hope this month goes as quick as the last for you. Fab that it's CD1...countdown to the TWW for you begins! :thumbup:
> 
> HopeforFuture - nice to see you back! That's great that your GP has been supportive. Hope your DH's SA goes ok. Will be thinking of you. I can understand about you wanting a bit of time out from all the BFP's - it can get a bit much sometimes :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun...I have just send DH to buy another test hope to see a darker line :)Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with your new test hun xxClick to expand...

Thanks babe i took it last night and yh its slightly darker ..am just soo nervous now xx how are you today?


----------



## charbaby

Arhh thats great hun.... im ok but not feeling as good as i hoped i would by now :( hoping to get weekend out the way and should be ok after that xx


----------



## Mischa90

There is the second one i took much clearer now right?
 



Attached Files:







untitled.png
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Jingles23

Yay! Congrats Mischa! I see it! :dance:


----------



## charbaby

Mischa90 said:


> There is the second one i took much clearer now right?

Yay defo preggo xx


----------



## Old Bear

Hello ladies. AF has started today for me so I am fed up. We couldn&#8217;t have done any more this month. I ov&#8217;d late so next ov date is apparently the 15th July. 

I&#8217;ve well and truly had enough.


----------



## Jingles23

Pretty sure I'm O'ing today. Now to get hubby on board.....


----------



## charbaby

Took my patches off today to look at my scars and there tiny :) feeling quite alot better today roll on next week hope i ovulate xx


----------



## HopeforFuture

Another fresh cycle it is. I'm due to O around 15th July. We should know DHs SA results by then. Fingers crossed he's OK!


----------



## charbaby

HopeforFuture said:


> Another fresh cycle it is. I'm due to O around 15th July. We should know DHs SA results by then. Fingers crossed he's OK!

Goodluck with dhs sa xx


----------



## charbaby

Well af has stopped really hope i O next week and get that bfp!! All pain has gone from op so im back to myself again which is great :) how is everyone feeling? Not heard from u all in a while x


----------



## Mischa90

charbaby said:


> Well af has stopped really hope i O next week and get that bfp!! All pain has gone from op so im back to myself again which is great :) how is everyone feeling? Not heard from u all in a while x

hey hun im good babe how are you?

Thats good news your one step closer to O'day ...make sure you do alot Bd and will pray for you that you get your BFP this month!

not much symptoms for me so far just sore nipples and fatigue xx


----------



## charbaby

Mischa90 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Well af has stopped really hope i O next week and get that bfp!! All pain has gone from op so im back to myself again which is great :) how is everyone feeling? Not heard from u all in a while x
> 
> hey hun im good babe how are you?
> 
> Thats good news your one step closer to O'day ...make sure you do alot Bd and will pray for you that you get your BFP this month!
> 
> not much symptoms for me so far just sore nipples and fatigue xxClick to expand...

Glad your good :) just want this week to hurry upxx


----------



## HopeforFuture

charbaby said:


> Well af has stopped really hope i O next week and get that bfp!! All pain has gone from op so im back to myself again which is great :) how is everyone feeling? Not heard from u all in a while x

I'm feeling alright 

CD1 on Thurs and I made a vow I wouldn't get stressed this cycle - well, so far, every day has been stressful! :haha:
I developed gastroenteritis on Friday - BOO! And had to take DH to the hospital for his SA with the symptoms! DOUBLE BOO! I finish teaching on Wednesday though (yay!) and then I can relax.

I feel surprisingly happy despite all the crap. :happydance:


----------



## charbaby

When do u get dh sa results back x


----------



## HopeforFuture

charbaby said:


> When do u get dh sa results back x

Tomorrow... :wacko:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Hey ladies! Just back from a weekend away with DH and DD. Hope you're all well?

Had my NHS early scan today (last week was Babybond) and measured 7+6 - all is still looking good. Phew!


----------



## GlitterandBug

HopeforFuture said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> When do u get dh sa results back x
> 
> Tomorrow... :wacko:Click to expand...

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## pinkhope

Hey girls :) 

Hope - did you get results yet?? Hoping everything's good there!!

char - I'm excited for you! I hope you O on time and this is going to be your cycle!!

Glitter&Mischa - glad you guys are feeling alright!!

AFM - CD1 was yesterday, cramps are absolutely killer today, so I'll just be waiting around for AF to fly away and then waiting to O :shrug:


----------



## pinkhope

PS: I survived the week with the inlaws... On my way back now- stopped at a hotel half way for the night as I was tired of driving (16 hr trip total). SOOOO glad to be going home!


----------



## charbaby

HopeforFuture said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> When do u get dh sa results back x
> 
> Tomorrow... :wacko:Click to expand...

 best of luck im sure everything will be fine :D xx


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> Hey ladies! Just back from a weekend away with DH and DD. Hope you're all well?
> 
> Had my NHS early scan today (last week was Babybond) and measured 7+6 - all is still looking good. Phew!

Oh thats great news glitter so pleased for you x


----------



## charbaby

pinkhope said:


> Hey girls :)
> 
> Hope - did you get results yet?? Hoping everything's good there!!
> 
> char - I'm excited for you! I hope you O on time and this is going to be your cycle!!
> 
> Glitter&Mischa - glad you guys are feeling alright!!
> 
> AFM - CD1 was yesterday, cramps are absolutely killer today, so I'll just be waiting around for AF to fly away and then waiting to O :shrug:

thank you :D
If i O on tme it should be somewhere around next tuesday so only one week to go, got my fxd tightly and praying everyday that this will be it xx


----------



## HopeforFuture

pinkhope said:


> Hey girls :)
> 
> Hope - did you get results yet?? Hoping everything's good there!!
> 
> char - I'm excited for you! I hope you O on time and this is going to be your cycle!!
> 
> Glitter&Mischa - glad you guys are feeling alright!!
> 
> AFM - CD1 was yesterday, cramps are absolutely killer today, so I'll just be waiting around for AF to fly away and then waiting to O :shrug:

Thanks for the support girls, but no results! We were told that things were busy and that the results will now be ready on Friday. :dohh:


----------



## charbaby

Started to do O tests last on tuesday a bit early I know but I am glad I did because they are getting darker hoping to get a good positive sometime over the weekend :)


----------



## pinkhope

wooohooo char!!! BD time!!!

AF still in full swing here... grrr go away!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## charbaby

HopeforFuture said:


> pinkhope said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls :)
> 
> Hope - did you get results yet?? Hoping everything's good there!!
> 
> char - I'm excited for you! I hope you O on time and this is going to be your cycle!!
> 
> Glitter&Mischa - glad you guys are feeling alright!!
> 
> AFM - CD1 was yesterday, cramps are absolutely killer today, so I'll just be waiting around for AF to fly away and then waiting to O :shrug:
> 
> Thanks for the support girls, but no results! We were told that things were busy and that the results will now be ready on Friday. :dohh:Click to expand...

hope u get great results today xxx


----------



## charbaby

Ovulation test almost positive today so think I might O a day or 2 early fxd tomorrow is blaring positive x


----------



## wamommy

Heya ladies :D It's been a while, but I'm still silently stalking this thread, rooting you all on!!

Char, Hurray for O!! I'll cross my fingers for a positive tomorrow so you can get to work! :coolio:

Glitter, I'm so happy about your scan! Congrats :D

Pink, I'll do my AF-be-gone dance for you today :dance:

Hope, FXd you get your test back today, and everything is brilliant.


----------



## pinkhope

Hey girls - some bad news... looks like I'm gonna be out of the TTC business for a little while longer. I got the results back from my colposcopy biopsy - turns out they found several areas that have high grade pre-cancerous cells on cervix, so they will do a surgery called LEEP to remove those areas. Normally they say they do it without anesthesia, but because of the severity/amount of areas that need treatment, they will put me to sleep for it. I'm really concerned based on a little reading up that this is just going to make TTC/carrying a baby to term even harder afterwards as it weakens your cervix. But I guess it can't wait, and I have to be concerned about my health right? Mostly just disappointed... I'll be out for July & August, as this is going on and husband will be away for August for pre-deployment training. Thinking my hopes of getting pregnant before he deploys are really starting to disappear...

I'm so upset ladies... found out yesterday and been crying on and off ever since... just losing hope and one set-back after another.... Will have a consult about the surgery in the next week or so...


----------



## charbaby

oh my pink hope im so sorry to hear this :( xxxx


----------



## HopeforFuture

Pink Hope - I am so very sorry about your situation. At least they have discovered this early enough to treat it though. One of my friends said this to me - it has given me some comfort and has helped me get through this whole stressful TTC business:

'There is no race to have a baby. It doesn't matter when it happens, just that it does'. 

And it WILL happen. I bet we all want babies just as much as each other and it is just unfortunate when some of us have to wait that little bit longer for the thing we yearn for.

We still have no SA results - they've been delayed again. I've built myself up to receive those results twice now to be let down. I could cry.


----------



## charbaby

HopeforFuture said:


> Pink Hope - I am so very sorry about your situation. At least they have discovered this early enough to treat it though. One of my friends said this to me - it has given me some comfort and has helped me get through this whole stressful TTC business:
> 
> 'There is no race to have a baby. It doesn't matter when it happens, just that it does'.
> 
> And it WILL happen. I bet we all want babies just as much as each other and it is just unfortunate when some of us have to wait that little bit longer for the thing we yearn for.
> 
> We still have no SA results - they've been delayed again. I've built myself up to receive those results twice now to be let down. I could cry.

That was put really nicely xx


----------



## pinkhope

I know... no race and it will happen eventually. Just a little disappointment and frustration along the way as it hasn't happened yet. Sort of messes up the whole "picture of what I thought my life would look like" at this point. I know you ladies understand. I'll get through it!

Hope- that's messed up they keep delaying it! They do the actual testing within 10-20 minutes of when DH does the deed in a cup, what's taking them so long to share them with you!?? Jeez... hope you get them asap.


----------



## charbaby

So O test was almost positive yesterday then negative today not sure if I have missed it or it hasn't happened yet :/


----------



## pinkhope

char remind me - do you temp?? &if so did your temps go up?


----------



## Bumpbananas

Char I'm new to this thread but want to join!!! I'm in same boat as u faint line on opk yesterday and this morning and negative this afternoon :shrug: think must've o'd cos ov pains today and last nite. I don't temp but think I might be 1 dpo today or tomorrow... Did u get any pains ? 

Good luck everyone :happydance:


----------



## charbaby

pinkhope, bumpbananas no I don't temp so all I have to go by is opks (cheapie ones) and ewcm which I have been getting today, If I O when I am ment to then its not till tuesday so have to wait and see what opk is like tomorrow, Me n o/h have been DTD since last sunday every other day and plan to carry on like this untill either a/f or bfp so shouldnt miss the egg this way x


----------



## charbaby

oh and bump I am not aware of getting any pains so far x


----------



## pinkhope

you're gonna get that egg char! i've got a great feeling about you this cycle!! :happydance:

& welcome bumpbananas!! :hi:


----------



## charbaby

well positive opk today!!!! So excited! just hope this is going to be the real thing :D. getting a positive today means I will O tomorrow right? so then I would be 1 dpo on wednesday?? 
Then all I have to do is wait until around the 22nd July to test!! xxxxx
A/F due 24th July x


----------



## charbaby

OMG serious amount of ewcm going on down there! More than I have ever had/seen before :D surely this has got to be a good sign!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Yay charbaby! Fingers crossed for you!

Well - DH's SA is ABOVE AVERAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

He has 60 million per ml, and 65% motility. I could cry!!! But I am also confuddled... if we're both OK, where's my baby??!!


----------



## Bumpbananas

Thanks Pink good to be here :) Char don't think many get ov pains but i def do and my pains gone now so reckon i mustve ovd yesterday. I'm going on hols on 19th so am gonna test 17th and 18th on early test. I have a short luteal phase cos of birth control so hoping for longer one this time ive bin taking agnus castus an epo from day one til yesterday. I only bd once tho I know that's all it takes lol xx


----------



## charbaby

HopeforFuture said:


> Yay charbaby! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Well - DH's SA is ABOVE AVERAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> He has 60 million per ml, and 65% motility. I could cry!!! But I am also confuddled... if we're both OK, where's my baby??!!

Great news about s/a :D :happydance:
xxx


----------



## charbaby

Bumpbananas said:


> Thanks Pink good to be here :) Char don't think many get ov pains but i def do and my pains gone now so reckon i mustve ovd yesterday. I'm going on hols on 19th so am gonna test 17th and 18th on early test. I have a short luteal phase cos of birth control so hoping for longer one this time ive bin taking agnus castus an epo from day one til yesterday. I only bd once tho I know that's all it takes lol xx

good luck with your Ov fxd you did. How long have you been ttc for? I am also on holiday the 23rd of july tho, A/f due 24th so going to test the day before I go and hope for the best. not only would it be great to have bfp but also would be a bit annoying having a/f while on holiday :/ x


----------



## Jingles23

10dpo today and tested with an internet cheapy (just for fun). It was the weirdest thing ever. I should post a pic. Control line came up fine but it was like the rest of the test picked up the tinniest bit of dye - EXCEPT where the test line would be. That was stark white. But the borders of it (both sides) where the slightest bit darker than the rest of the test. Has anyone ever had this?


----------



## charbaby

Jingles23 said:


> 10dpo today and tested with an internet cheapy (just for fun). It was the weirdest thing ever. I should post a pic. Control line came up fine but it was like the rest of the test picked up the tinniest bit of dye - EXCEPT where the test line would be. That was stark white. But the borders of it (both sides) where the slightest bit darker than the rest of the test. Has anyone ever had this?

I have had this with ics a few times and I also had it happen with a frer once before x


----------



## GlitterandBug

Hey ladies, sorry for being a bit rubbish posting - i'm still here!

charbaby - hooray for ov! Let the TWW begin! Got everything crossed for you x

HopeforFuture - great news about the SA! :happydance:

pinkhope - i'm so sorry to hear your news :hugs::hugs::hugs:

jingles - FX for a :bfp:

Mischa and wamommy - hope you're both doing ok?


----------



## Bumpbananas

Hello to all who've been posting.:winkwink:

agree with you i dont want witch on hols either :nope: trying to think of the pros of getting af in that i can have a nite out with hubbie whilst 'rents babysit and have a relaxing drink on datenite and no pressure as will be my week one and make bding dates come sooner and hopefully make me more relaxed might bring on O sooner. Wud rather get bfp tho but trying to sell myself the consolation prize so if witch comes I might be less irritated by her arrival... :shrug:

I've only been trying since end of April so not long at all .. Now wish I would stop symptoms spotting and analysing every tweak, tug, pull in my tummy it's prob a lot of wind at this point :dohh:


----------



## charbaby

Well I did 4 O tests yesterday and all were positive during the day, 7am 12pm 2pm and 5.30pm. Then I did another this morning at 7am and that is also positive do you still think that I will be Oing today at sometime? x


----------



## wamommy

They say after a positive opk you can ovulate anywhere from 12-72 after (usually before 48)... Pretty huge window :dohh: but I'd say bd today and tomorrow to be sure, and if you're still getting positive opks, keep bding! :D I read something about having positive opks longer just means it's taking a bit longer for your body to release the egg for whatever reason.

Have fun trying! :thumbup:


----------



## Jingles23

I think I might see a super duper faint line!!! Really hoping this isn't a combination of line eye and wishful thinking [-o&lt;


----------



## GlitterandBug

Jingles23 said:


> I think I might see a super duper faint line!!! Really hoping this isn't a combination of line eye and wishful thinking [-o&lt;

How many dpo are you?


----------



## Jingles23

11 dpo


----------



## charbaby

wamommy said:


> They say after a positive opk you can ovulate anywhere from 12-72 after (usually before 48)... Pretty huge window :dohh: but I'd say bd today and tomorrow to be sure, and if you're still getting positive opks, keep bding! :D I read something about having positive opks longer just means it's taking a bit longer for your body to release the egg for whatever reason.
> 
> Have fun trying! :thumbup:

Well opk was negative at 11am and again at 2pm havent bothered to do anymore after them to so I hope I have/will O sometime today :D x


----------



## charbaby

Jingles23 said:


> 11 dpo

Have you got any pics? good luck hope its the start of something x


----------



## Jingles23

Not sure if you can see anything.....


----------



## charbaby

not sure jingles but really do wish you the best of luck for tomorrows test :D x


----------



## Bumpbananas

Will be thinking of u Jingles excited hope u get it :winkwink:

Char now def in the 2ww game yay just hope it goes quick for us all waiting


----------



## GlitterandBug

I can't see anything on the first test but quite possibly the start of something v faint on the bottom.

Got my fingers crossed for you Jingles!


----------



## Jingles23

Thanks ladies. Looking forward to testing tomorrow!


----------



## charbaby

Officially 1dpo today ( I think lol ) tww at last xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> Officially 1dpo today ( I think lol ) tww at last xx

Yay!! Got everything crossed for that :bfp: at the end!


----------



## charbaby

I really hope so glitter!!! xx


----------



## charbaby

Jingles have you tested yet? x


----------



## Jingles23

bfn this morning :( Only 12 dpo though so there is still a little bit of hope. Been so tired the last few days. Last night I was ready to go to bed before 7 :S


----------



## charbaby

Jingles23 said:


> bfn this morning :( Only 12 dpo though so there is still a little bit of hope. Been so tired the last few days. Last night I was ready to go to bed before 7 :S

whens af due? x


----------



## Jingles23

Friday or Saturday


----------



## Bumpbananas

Lat nite I had mega cramping nearly unbearable for bout twenty mins then it stopped. Today I've had no cramping but got boob twinges and got a huge bunch of gloopy thick see thru cm like hair gel very weird cud it be unfertilized sperm in old cm or preseed i used??? :wacko: I think I'm 4 days post ov but ongoing cramps since Friday making me wonder whether I ovd today :dohh: as too early yo be implantation. So very weird as due on around 18th oving today doesnt give time for implantation!!! So confusing maybe I will start temping next month hmmmm?.. Still think I'm suffering to hormone recovery after coming off depo.


----------



## charbaby

see through cm like hair gel, sounds like ewcm? but i dont no what pre seed looks like so couldnt rule that out


----------



## Bumpbananas

Per seed looks to me like ewcm confusing isn't it!?!?!


----------



## Bumpbananas

Sorry to be gross but it was more like hair wax very stodgy lol!


----------



## charbaby

I'm not really sure bump ?
2dpo for me, just wish these next 2 weeks would hurry up! x


----------



## HopeforFuture

I get thick see through EWCM just before EWCM, but we're all different. Did you use OPKs? They will give you a better idea of when you Od which you can then tie in with your unique CM patterns. 

AFM, I don't know what's going on! I'm on CD14 and, judging by my CM, there's absolutely no hint of O - it's never been this late before! 

I took an OPK this morning that was negative but I believe it was very nearly a positive, so where's my fertile CM??!! I NEED IT! Lol!

I'm ill with a cold ATM and had gastroenteritis from CD2-4 - could this have delayed O ladies? Any of you ever had this happen to you?


----------



## moose31

HopeforFuture said:


> I get thick see through EWCM just before EWCM, but we're all different. Did you use OPKs? They will give you a better idea of when you Od which you can then tie in with your unique CM patterns.
> 
> AFM, I don't know what's going on! I'm on CD14 and, judging by my CM, there's absolutely no hint of O - it's never been this late before!
> 
> I took an OPK this morning that was negative but I believe it was very nearly a positive, so where's my fertile CM??!! I NEED IT! Lol!
> 
> I'm ill with a cold ATM and had gastroenteritis from CD2-4 - could this have delayed O ladies? Any of you ever had this happen to you?

just a thought : if you are taking any cold meds with antihistimines ( to dry up congestion) it can also dy up CM . had this issue when my allergies were bad back in early spring !!!


----------



## Bumpbananas

Thanks Hope opks r always a bit unreliable for me wen I was preg with no 1 the opk didn't catch it even or on other cycles even tho I was testing twice per day bit of a bummer! Maybe I drink too much liquid or hormone levels too low. I think I need to start temping prob will do that next month. Sounds like maybe u didn't of if opk didnt dete t as usually does for u or as moose says just got dried up Ewcm. Bodies r wierd huh at least u r aware of it happening.. Lots of bding then!!

Char thank goodness holidays booked I'm finding it's helping me to focus on something else the wait I find dreadful just the unknown and lack of control for me is awful hummppphhhh 

I think maybe my hair wax was Ewcm I was kinda hoping it might be something else as with this late o don't think caught egg as Hubbie working away and not snuff time between o and witch to implant... There's still a chance I guess tho if oh sperm stayed for 4-5 days and if it implants quickly lots of ifs!!!!


----------



## charbaby

Bumpbananas said:


> Thanks Hope opks r always a bit unreliable for me wen I was preg with no 1 the opk didn't catch it even or on other cycles even tho I was testing twice per day bit of a bummer! Maybe I drink too much liquid or hormone levels too low. I think I need to start temping prob will do that next month. Sounds like maybe u didn't of if opk didnt dete t as usually does for u or as moose says just got dried up Ewcm. Bodies r wierd huh at least u r aware of it happening.. Lots of bding then!!
> 
> Char thank goodness holidays booked I'm finding it's helping me to focus on something else the wait I find dreadful just the unknown and lack of control for me is awful hummppphhhh
> 
> I think maybe my hair wax was Ewcm I was kinda hoping it might be something else as with this late o don't think caught egg as Hubbie working away and not snuff time between o and witch to implant... There's still a chance I guess tho if oh sperm stayed for 4-5 days and if it implants quickly lots of ifs!!!!

yeah im also glad my hols are booked because i wont be able to mope around if af does show as will be on family holiday and wouldnt be fair on the family to be upset and feeling sorry for myself x


----------



## HopeforFuture

moose31 said:


> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> I get thick see through EWCM just before EWCM, but we're all different. Did you use OPKs? They will give you a better idea of when you Od which you can then tie in with your unique CM patterns.
> 
> AFM, I don't know what's going on! I'm on CD14 and, judging by my CM, there's absolutely no hint of O - it's never been this late before!
> 
> I took an OPK this morning that was negative but I believe it was very nearly a positive, so where's my fertile CM??!! I NEED IT! Lol!
> 
> I'm ill with a cold ATM and had gastroenteritis from CD2-4 - could this have delayed O ladies? Any of you ever had this happen to you?
> 
> just a thought : if you are taking any cold meds with antihistimines ( to dry up congestion) it can also dy up CM . had this issue when my allergies were bad back in early spring !!!Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. I'm not on meds though. I think the illnesses have delayed O. I've just got to wait a bit longer I suppose!


----------



## Bumpbananas

Omg ladies next week is going to be a big week for some of us testing eeeeeeek


----------



## pinkhope

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you lovely ladies. :hugs:

No news here... just waiting to schedule surgery :/ Watching the time tick by me without being able to TTC is quite difficult, but I'm doing ok overall.


----------



## charbaby

Bumpbananas said:


> Omg ladies next week is going to be a big week for some of us testing eeeeeeek

I just hope we all get our bfps together :D when are you going to test? x

3 dpo today x


----------



## Bumpbananas

charbaby said:


> Bumpbananas said:
> 
> 
> Omg ladies next week is going to be a big week for some of us testing eeeeeeek
> 
> I just hope we all get our bfps together :D when are you going to test? x
> 
> 3 dpo today xClick to expand...

Ill prob test Tuesday and then weds not sure if I'm also gonna cave in and take a test with me to turkey so I can try a test on the Friday if af doesn't show before then!! I suspect I may be 4-6 dpo but in reality don't know for sure.


----------



## Bumpbananas

Jingles have u tested yet? 
Char wen u testing?

So glad it's nearly next week I can't bear it!!


----------



## charbaby

Bumpbananas said:


> Jingles have u tested yet?
> Char wen u testing?
> 
> So glad it's nearly next week I can't bear it!!

my plan is sunday 22nd day before i go on hols, wether i can wait that long will have to see lol


----------



## Jingles23

Faint line this morning at 14dpo!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Excited and nervous! Really want this one to stick. I was so bummed yesterday because I thought we were out. Yay!!! Think I'll pick up a FRER to take in the morning.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Congratulations Jingles!! I can see that line!


----------



## charbaby

Cant wait to see todays test jingles, goodluck!! 4DPO today 8 days till testing x


----------



## Jingles23

It was a chemical :cry:

Bfn and spotting this morning. Symptoms fading. I'm just so sad and tired. I hate having to try and try and try to get pregnant only to lose it. I just want everything to work. :cry:


----------



## moose31

Jingles23 said:


> It was a chemical :cry:
> 
> Bfn and spotting this morning. Symptoms fading. I'm just so sad and tired. I hate having to try and try and try to get pregnant only to lose it. I just want everything to work. :cry:

Are you sure its a chemical not just late cycle? Hard to tell on pics couldnt tell if there was a line? 
Sorry for your loss. TRying and Trying with no results is frustrating completely understand we are on cycle 14 grrrr :cry:


----------



## charbaby

Sorry jingles x
5dpo here 7 days left till testing! 
No signs or symptoms to report :/


----------



## Bumpbananas

So sorry to hear this news Jingles how rubbish to see a pos then see it quickly go :( 

I'm around 5-8 dpo and last few days no symptoms but today had a few cramps. Last month I only had around I think 5-9 days luteal phase I really hope agnus castus has lengthened lp this time around... Every day I don't see the witch now is a bonus cos it means my system seems to be coming around.. A bfp wud be even better of course ;)


----------



## charbaby

6DPO 6 days till testing :)
no signs or symptoms still x


----------



## GlitterandBug

Jingles23 said:


> It was a chemical :cry:
> 
> Bfn and spotting this morning. Symptoms fading. I'm just so sad and tired. I hate having to try and try and try to get pregnant only to lose it. I just want everything to work. :cry:

:hugs: really sorry to hear that Jingles :hugs:


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> 6DPO 6 days till testing :)
> no signs or symptoms still x

Everything crossed for you!!!! xxx


----------



## charbaby

7dpo 5 days till testing x


----------



## Bumpbananas

Witch not here yet bfn wen I tested may be my luteal phase is fixing itself now and getting longer hooray....!!! I'm anything around 8-10 days post ov and cramping dying down but now feel a bit nauseous. Think this is me now ladies for a week or so as much to do before hols leaving early hours of thurs morning can't wait to find out how u all are wen I'm back in a weeks time that's if I can't manage to get a connection I turkey. Best wishes and luck to u all xxx


----------



## charbaby

Bumpbananas said:


> Witch not here yet bfn wen I tested may be my luteal phase is fixing itself now and getting longer hooray....!!! I'm anything around 8-10 days post ov and cramping dying down but now feel a bit nauseous. Think this is me now ladies for a week or so as much to do before hols leaving early hours of thurs morning can't wait to find out how u all are wen I'm back in a weeks time that's if I can't manage to get a connection I turkey. Best wishes and luck to u all xxx

hope you have a great holiday hun and best of luck with everything, I am away on monday the 23rd af due 24th so not going to be able to update until im back on the 30th! but hopefully it will be good news for all of us x


----------



## Bumpbananas

charbaby said:


> Bumpbananas said:
> 
> 
> Witch not here yet bfn wen I tested may be my luteal phase is fixing itself now and getting longer hooray....!!! I'm anything around 8-10 days post ov and cramping dying down but now feel a bit nauseous. Think this is me now ladies for a week or so as much to do before hols leaving early hours of thurs morning can't wait to find out how u all are wen I'm back in a weeks time that's if I can't manage to get a connection I turkey. Best wishes and luck to u all xxx
> 
> hope you have a great holiday hun and best of luck with everything, I am away on monday the 23rd af due 24th so not going to be able to update until im back on the 30th! but hopefully it will be good news for all of us xClick to expand...

Thanks Char nice to hear this from you have a fab time and catch up wen we're both back I totally hope for luck to shine on us all x


----------



## charbaby

8 dpo 4 days till testing come on sunday hurry up!! :p


----------



## pinkhope

Any news for you ladies? Hoping for the best for you all!!! :hugs:


----------



## charbaby

9 dpo 3 days till testing x


----------



## charbaby

pinkhope said:


> Any news for you ladies? Hoping for the best for you all!!! :hugs:

no signs or symptoms for me so not to optimistic x


----------



## HopeforFuture

pinkhope said:


> Any news for you ladies? Hoping for the best for you all!!! :hugs:

You too Pinkhope! :hugs:

Well, I really do think I'm out already. I'm pretty sure I didn't O this cycle - I think I'm stressed when I don't even know I am, and I was ill through the first 2 weeks of this cycle. I had small symtoms of O around CD13 (early for me) and then they stopped - it was like my body tried to O but couldn't. 

I saw the doctor on Tues and she will not refer me for a scan until we have been trying for at least 12 months. I also found out that the 'satisfactory' blood test result was for all tests carried out except my day 21 progesterone! :dohh: That result never came back from the lab, so for all I know, I may not have Od last month either.

I've decided it's not worth my while to care anymore - caring just gets me down, and what's the point in that? It won't change anything. 

Instead I've booked 3 mini-breaks over the next 6 weeks, and am busying myself planning those. Yaaaaaaaaaaay! I can't wait to spend time with my friends. They always make me feel in a better place.

How is everyone else? xx


----------



## charbaby

10 dpo 2 days till testing x


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> 10 dpo 2 days till testing x

:thumbup:

Hope - enjoy your mini breaks! x


----------



## charbaby

o/h came home with 2 frers couldnt resist so i did one, BFN so wish he hadnt :( feeling like im out now seen so many people get there bfps around this dpo with a frer!


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> o/h came home with 2 frers couldnt resist so i did one, BFN so wish he hadnt :( feeling like im out now seen so many people get there bfps around this dpo with a frer!

How many dpo are you? :hugs:


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> o/h came home with 2 frers couldnt resist so i did one, BFN so wish he hadnt :( feeling like im out now seen so many people get there bfps around this dpo with a frer!
> 
> How many dpo are you? :hugs:Click to expand...

I think im 10 dpo x


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> o/h came home with 2 frers couldnt resist so i did one, BFN so wish he hadnt :( feeling like im out now seen so many people get there bfps around this dpo with a frer!
> 
> How many dpo are you? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think im 10 dpo xClick to expand...

Still early!!


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> o/h came home with 2 frers couldnt resist so i did one, BFN so wish he hadnt :( feeling like im out now seen so many people get there bfps around this dpo with a frer!
> 
> How many dpo are you? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think im 10 dpo xClick to expand...
> 
> Still early!!Click to expand...

you think? Most people seem to get pretty good bfps with frers at 9-10 dpo :/ hope im wrong and it is to early x


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> o/h came home with 2 frers couldnt resist so i did one, BFN so wish he hadnt :( feeling like im out now seen so many people get there bfps around this dpo with a frer!
> 
> How many dpo are you? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think im 10 dpo xClick to expand...
> 
> Still early!!Click to expand...
> 
> you think? Most people seem to get pretty good bfps with frers at 9-10 dpo :/ hope im wrong and it is to early xClick to expand...

Always remember that for those who have early implantation and early BFP's (me with this pregnancy) there's those who have late implantation and BFP's (my pregnancy with DD - BFN at 13dpo, IB at 14dpo then BFP at 16dpo). Don't give up hope yet!!


----------



## charbaby

Thanks glitter, well not long till a/f due so i will just have to wait and see not going to use other frer until sunday or monday now


----------



## SiBelle

Hi ladies!
My ovulation test was brightly positive on July 9th so, I'm pretty sure I ovulated on July 10th. Today would be 10dpo for me and I got a BFN. I did get a BFP at 10 dpo during my last pregnancy, but it was a weird cycle. 

Quick question, what does frers and opk stand for? 

Charbaby, 10dpo is still a bit early I think. I am not letting my BFN bring me down, I will wait a couple days before testing again. Looks like we ovulated on the same day! 

Glitterbug, you are so encouraging! Thank you!

AF isn't due until tomorrow, I think. 
This is my FIRST cycle since Oct 2010, I was breastfeeding my little guy until 3 weeks ago


----------



## GlitterandBug

SiBelle said:


> Hi ladies!
> My ovulation test was brightly positive on July 9th so, I'm pretty sure I ovulated on July 10th. Today would be 10dpo for me and I got a BFN. I did get a BFP at 10 dpo during my last pregnancy, but it was a weird cycle.
> 
> Quick question, what does frers and opk stand for?
> 
> Charbaby, 10dpo is still a bit early I think. I am not letting my BFN bring me down, I will wait a couple days before testing again. Looks like we ovulated on the same day!
> 
> Glitterbug, you are so encouraging! Thank you!
> 
> AF isn't due until tomorrow, I think.
> This is my FIRST cycle since Oct 2010, I was breastfeeding my little guy until 3 weeks ago

FRER = first response early response (pregnancy test)
OPK = ovulation predication kits/tests 

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## charbaby

SiBelle said:


> Hi ladies!
> My ovulation test was brightly positive on July 9th so, I'm pretty sure I ovulated on July 10th. Today would be 10dpo for me and I got a BFN. I did get a BFP at 10 dpo during my last pregnancy, but it was a weird cycle.
> 
> Quick question, what does frers and opk stand for?
> 
> Charbaby, 10dpo is still a bit early I think. I am not letting my BFN bring me down, I will wait a couple days before testing again. Looks like we ovulated on the same day!
> 
> Glitterbug, you are so encouraging! Thank you!
> 
> AF isn't due until tomorrow, I think.
> This is my FIRST cycle since Oct 2010, I was breastfeeding my little guy until 3 weeks ago

If it was a normal test i wouldnt have thought nothing but because its a frer and they apparently work 6 days befor period I expected to see something if I am preggo. Been 18 months ttc now so I dont no why i expect anything more than a bfn


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> SiBelle said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> My ovulation test was brightly positive on July 9th so, I'm pretty sure I ovulated on July 10th. Today would be 10dpo for me and I got a BFN. I did get a BFP at 10 dpo during my last pregnancy, but it was a weird cycle.
> 
> Quick question, what does frers and opk stand for?
> 
> Charbaby, 10dpo is still a bit early I think. I am not letting my BFN bring me down, I will wait a couple days before testing again. Looks like we ovulated on the same day!
> 
> Glitterbug, you are so encouraging! Thank you!
> 
> AF isn't due until tomorrow, I think.
> This is my FIRST cycle since Oct 2010, I was breastfeeding my little guy until 3 weeks ago
> 
> If it was a normal test i wouldnt have thought nothing but because its a frer and they apparently work 6 days befor period I expected to see something if I am preggo. Been 18 months ttc now so I dont no why i expect anything more than a bfnClick to expand...

My FR with DD was only BFP at 16dpo - and they were the early ones x


----------



## charbaby

11 dpo today x


----------



## moose31

FX charbaby....I know what you mean this is our 16th cycle ttc but every time i expecta bfp......sucks to kepp getting let down...
prayers this is it for us :hugs:


----------



## charbaby

moose31 said:


> FX charbaby....I know what you mean this is our 16th cycle ttc but every time i expecta bfp......sucks to kepp getting let down...
> prayers this is it for us :hugs:

good luck on this cycle hope we do get our bfps xx


----------



## charbaby

12 dpo today, tested bfn with a cheapie test so didnt bother wasting the frer. 2 days till af due so just going to wait and see now. Holiday tomorrow so I will have that to take my mind off it x


----------



## pinkhope

char- hope you have a great holiday no matter what! I am still keeping my fingers crossed for you big time!

Bummer of a day for me, found out a girl I know (I'm friends with her mom) who is 18, right out of high school is now pregnant, by accident of course. I'm not saying young moms are a bad thing, just jealous of course! Spent all day today at a party with lots of babies and families, just wish it was going to be my turn soon, but alas it's not :/ 

Thinking maybe I should move and start posting over at WTT, as it's going to be a while before we can try again now :( The feeling of going backwards is brutal. 

Anyway, hope you ladies have had a nice weekend. I'll keep on checking back with you! :hugs2:


----------



## pinkhope

Any news ladies??


----------



## HopeforFuture

Not from me! I don't know whether I Od or not this cycle and am not sure when AF is due as a result. It's CD28 for me tomorrow to I'm going to test tomorrow morning, before I go on holiday. 

Pinkhope - Its hard, isn't it, when you find out someone you know is pregnant? I think you must be really strong to be able to be around babies - I'm afraid I can't face it and all the inevitable questions that arise from being married for 2 and a half years. My niece's birthday party is next month (she will be 5) - all of her friends come over, their parents, and they all bring a variety of children of all ages with them, ranging from newborns to age 8. My DH and I will be the only childless couple in the room, and people have asked us every year that we are there when I'm going to pop one out! People are so nosy! Every other year we weren't TTC but, now that we are, that question would make me burst into tears!

If you do move over to WTT, please don't leave us here! You'll get there - we all need oodles of patience which, believe me, I know is easier to say than to do! :hugs:


----------



## Bumpbananas

HopeforFuture said:


> pinkhope said:
> 
> 
> Any news for you ladies? Hoping for the best for you all!!! :hugs:
> 
> You too Pinkhope! :hugs:
> 
> Well, I really do think I'm out already. I'm pretty sure I didn't O this cycle - I think I'm stressed when I don't even know I am, and I was ill through the first 2 weeks of this cycle. I had small symtoms of O around CD13 (early for me) and then they stopped - it was like my body tried to O but couldn't.
> 
> I saw the doctor on Tues and she will not refer me for a scan until we have been trying for at least 12 months. I also found out that the 'satisfactory' blood test result was for all tests carried out except my day 21 progesterone! :dohh: That result never came back from the lab, so for all I know, I may not have Od last month either.
> 
> I've decided it's not worth my while to care anymore - caring just gets me down, and what's the point in that? It won't change anything.
> 
> Instead I've booked 3 mini-breaks over the next 6 weeks, and am busying myself planning those. Yaaaaaaaaaaay! I can't wait to spend time with my friends. They always make me feel in a better place.
> 
> How is everyone else? xxClick to expand...

Hey hope u know wat I don't think I ovdeither cos I had pains throughout funny pink and brown period and afta period had pink discharge after dtd with dh no pos opk and negative tests so dunno if I will ov this time round so gutted but just trying to consol myself that a may 13 baby is better.... I reckon I might've had a cyst this last month cos of all the pain and bleeding after bdding and am going to dr monday to see if they can check it out. Hope maybe if u suspect a cyst they may offer an early scan???!! Prob a bit wrong of me to say but hey. I'm a bit grumpy with a torrid of horrid symptoms with no bfp.... Rubbish!!!!


----------



## Bumpbananas

Just wondering how old u guys all are.... I'm 33 and I am v lucky to havE one ds had him at 31


----------



## HopeforFuture

Bumpbananas said:


> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkhope said:
> 
> 
> Any news for you ladies? Hoping for the best for you all!!! :hugs:
> 
> You too Pinkhope! :hugs:
> 
> Well, I really do think I'm out already. I'm pretty sure I didn't O this cycle - I think I'm stressed when I don't even know I am, and I was ill through the first 2 weeks of this cycle. I had small symtoms of O around CD13 (early for me) and then they stopped - it was like my body tried to O but couldn't.
> 
> I saw the doctor on Tues and she will not refer me for a scan until we have been trying for at least 12 months. I also found out that the 'satisfactory' blood test result was for all tests carried out except my day 21 progesterone! :dohh: That result never came back from the lab, so for all I know, I may not have Od last month either.
> 
> I've decided it's not worth my while to care anymore - caring just gets me down, and what's the point in that? It won't change anything.
> 
> Instead I've booked 3 mini-breaks over the next 6 weeks, and am busying myself planning those. Yaaaaaaaaaaay! I can't wait to spend time with my friends. They always make me feel in a better place.
> 
> How is everyone else? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey hope u know wat I don't think I ovdeither cos I had pains throughout funny pink and brown period and afta period had pink discharge after dtd with dh no pos opk and negative tests so dunno if I will ov this time round so gutted but just trying to consol myself that a may 13 baby is better.... I reckon I might've had a cyst this last month cos of all the pain and bleeding after bdding and am going to dr monday to see if they can check it out. Hope maybe if u suspect a cyst they may offer an early scan???!! Prob a bit wrong of me to say but hey. I'm a bit grumpy with a torrid of horrid symptoms with no bfp.... Rubbish!!!!Click to expand...

Poor you! Those symptoms do not sound nice... :hugs:
AF came on Friday, so maybe I did O, as it was a standard 29 day cycle for me. I just don't get it... we BD around O every month and we get nothing... WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?

I don't think I have cysts :)
I don't get any abnormal symptoms and the doctor absolutely refused to offer me a scan until 12 months TTC - oh well, not long to wait - this is the start of month 11. 

Glitterandbug, can you let me know what you tried before your BFP? Was it soy, or something? xx


----------



## HopeforFuture

Bumpbananas said:


> Just wondering how old u guys all are.... I'm 33 and I am v lucky to havE one ds had him at 31

I am 26 and made sure for years that I did not fall pregnant. I have never been pregnant, and am starting to think that I never will be...


----------



## GlitterandBug

Hey ladies! Hope you don't mind me checking in to say hi and see how you're all doing?

Had another scan yesterday - measured 12+1 and the baby was so wriggly!! Feeling much more positive and reassured :thumbup:

HopeforFuture - I took Soya Isoflavones the month of my BFP. It was a real last minute decision and I just thought I had nothing to lose. Took it CD5-9 (due to late decision) and took 80mg, 120mg, 120mg, 160mg and 200mg. It gave me headaches and delayed ovulation by 3 days (not uncommon when taken from
CD5) but I knew it was a strong ovulation. I bought them from Tesco - not expensive either! x

I've just turned 30 (was 28 when I had DD) x


----------



## pinkhope

Yay Glitter, 2nd tri!!! So exciting! Glad you are feeling reassured!!

My surgery will be Aug 22. Not sure if I had a date last time I checked in with you ladies.

Any news from anyone else? Been so quiet here!


----------



## charbaby

pinkhope said:


> Any news ladies??

A/f got me tuesday c.d 28 like i expected, had a great holiday though :) on to next cycle now a/f due august 20th c.d 7 as of today x


----------



## charbaby

Bumpbananas said:


> Just wondering how old u guys all are.... I'm 33 and I am v lucky to havE one ds had him at 31

I am 26, 27 in October x


----------



## HopeforFuture

I'm not far behind you Charbaby, at CD4 today. Roll on O!!!


----------



## HopeforFuture

GlitterandBug said:


> Hey ladies! Hope you don't mind me checking in to say hi and see how you're all doing?
> 
> Had another scan yesterday - measured 12+1 and the baby was so wriggly!! Feeling much more positive and reassured :thumbup:
> 
> HopeforFuture - I took Soya Isoflavones the month of my BFP. It was a real last minute decision and I just thought I had nothing to lose. Took it CD5-9 (due to late decision) and took 80mg, 120mg, 120mg, 160mg and 200mg. It gave me headaches and delayed ovulation by 3 days (not uncommon when taken from
> CD5) but I knew it was a strong ovulation. I bought them from Tesco - not expensive either! x
> 
> I've just turned 30 (was 28 when I had DD) x

Thanks Glitter - I bought some and took my first one today. Let's hope they improve my chances!!!


----------



## charbaby

HopeforFuture said:


> I'm not far behind you Charbaby, at CD4 today. Roll on O!!!

I am going to do my first cycle of no opks or early hpts :/ going to be very hard but i am fed up of all the disapointment and stress of it all, hoping a care free cycle might do me some good, o/h dont think I will be able to stick to it so thats made me even more determined Lol 3 weeks till a/f is due so if she dont arrive on that day then i will break out the hpts! good luck hope for future :D and all you other ladies xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

HopeforFuture said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Hope you don't mind me checking in to say hi and see how you're all doing?
> 
> Had another scan yesterday - measured 12+1 and the baby was so wriggly!! Feeling much more positive and reassured :thumbup:
> 
> HopeforFuture - I took Soya Isoflavones the month of my BFP. It was a real last minute decision and I just thought I had nothing to lose. Took it CD5-9 (due to late decision) and took 80mg, 120mg, 120mg, 160mg and 200mg. It gave me headaches and delayed ovulation by 3 days (not uncommon when taken from
> CD5) but I knew it was a strong ovulation. I bought them from Tesco - not expensive either! x
> 
> I've just turned 30 (was 28 when I had DD) x
> 
> Thanks Glitter - I bought some and took my first one today. Let's hope they improve my chances!!!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you lovely!! I think it gives the egg that extra bit of 'oomph' for fertilisation! Are you doing CD4-8? Remember not to take anymore than 5 days or it could have the opposite effect. Really hope this is it for you!! x


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> I'm not far behind you Charbaby, at CD4 today. Roll on O!!!
> 
> I am going to do my first cycle of no opks or early hpts :/ going to be very hard but i am fed up of all the disapointment and stress of it all, hoping a care free cycle might do me some good, o/h dont think I will be able to stick to it so thats made me even more determined Lol 3 weeks till a/f is due so if she dont arrive on that day then i will break out the hpts! good luck hope for future :D and all you other ladies xxClick to expand...

Lovely to hear from you Char. Good luck this month - rooting for you too! xxx


----------



## Jingles23

I'm 25 and I have one dd who is 16 months. I'm expecting to O thursday or friday. I've been relaxing this cycle and I'm absolutely not testing early. We're pretty busy over the next few week so I'm hoping that will keep my mind off the ttw.


----------



## Mischa90

Hello everyone,

sorry for not posting lately i have been away on holiday and didnt get a chance to even to check the internet lol...im doing great just really nervous to have my scan in the next couple weeks..going to have my midwife booking appt next week:D

hope all of you are doing great and i will update you guys with anything new xx

p.s = im 9wks today and im 21 yrs old xxx


----------



## HopeforFuture

charbaby said:


> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> I'm not far behind you Charbaby, at CD4 today. Roll on O!!!
> 
> I am going to do my first cycle of no opks or early hpts :/ going to be very hard but i am fed up of all the disapointment and stress of it all, hoping a care free cycle might do me some good, o/h dont think I will be able to stick to it so thats made me even more determined Lol 3 weeks till a/f is due so if she dont arrive on that day then i will break out the hpts! good luck hope for future :D and all you other ladies xxClick to expand...

Char - I tried that 2 cycles ago... it was my most stressful month ever coz I have no clue when I Od. I don't think you'll stick to it either - you're a POAS addict!!! :haha:

Thanks Glitter - I am doing CD4-9. I'm on the 2nd day of taking them and my boobs really hurt! Did you get that?

Jingles, I'm off work as its the summer holidays so I'm more relaxed than usual. Like you, I'm keeping myself stress-free but busy. Off on holiday again tomorrow. Yay!!!

Best of luck everybody!


----------



## pinkhope

Aw char, sorry to hear AF got you, but glad you had a wonderful holiday! Maybe you have destressed yourself on holiday and won't be too worried about all the OPKs, HPTs & all that anyhow!

Hope- enjoy your holiday and hope the soy works for you :)

Jingles -GL this cycle!

Mishca- Welcome back, can't wait to hear about your first scan :happydance:

I'm going to try the soy as well when we get back to trying... not sure yet when we'll be able, depends on what the doc says at the surgery :/ I'm really hoping she says only wait a month, but terrified that she will say wait 3, and by then hubs will be gone overseas and we'll be out of chances for a year.

&& also I'm 25, turning 26 in less than a month

Have a lovely day ladies :hugs:


----------



## charbaby

HopeforFuture said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> I'm not far behind you Charbaby, at CD4 today. Roll on O!!!
> 
> I am going to do my first cycle of no opks or early hpts :/ going to be very hard but i am fed up of all the disapointment and stress of it all, hoping a care free cycle might do me some good, o/h dont think I will be able to stick to it so thats made me even more determined Lol 3 weeks till a/f is due so if she dont arrive on that day then i will break out the hpts! good luck hope for future :D and all you other ladies xxClick to expand...
> 
> Char - I tried that 2 cycles ago... it was my most stressful month ever coz I have no clue when I Od. I don't think you'll stick to it either - you're a POAS addict!!! :haha:
> 
> Thanks Glitter - I am doing CD4-9. I'm on the 2nd day of taking them and my boobs really hurt! Did you get that?
> 
> Jingles, I'm off work as its the summer holidays so I'm more relaxed than usual. Like you, I'm keeping myself stress-free but busy. Off on holiday again tomorrow. Yay!!!
> 
> Best of luck everybody!Click to expand...

I am a bit of a poas addict :blush: Lol but I am pretty determined to stick to it this time, they say the first 3 months after o drilling is the highest chance to conceive so this is going to be my 2 nd cycle and I have everything crossed to be one of the lucky ones who it works on :D, If not then one more cycle till chlomid starts (but hoping It dont get that far!) x


----------



## HopeforFuture

Jingles - do you O normally or do you know you don't and took Soy to improve the likelihood of O happening?

I'm reading good and bad things about this - apparently it can bugger up your cycles if you're regular (which I am!)

I don't want to do that!


----------



## GlitterandBug

HopeforFuture said:


> Jingles - do you O normally or do you know you don't and took Soy to improve the likelihood of O happening?
> 
> I'm reading good and bad things about this - apparently it can bugger up your cycles if you're regular (which I am!)
> 
> I don't want to do that!

I was regular and it delayed ov by 3 days but didn't stop it. I read so much stuff but just went for it. My side effect was headaches!


----------



## Jingles23

I'm taking Shatavari which is an indian herb that helps to balance female hormones. I had been having 50 day cycles (and I'm not sure I was O'ing) since my mc in Oct. The first month of taking the Shatavari I was back to my normal 35 days. :dance: I tried opks one month but they just frustrated me because I couldn't read them. I know when I O by looking at cm. I've also tried drinking grapefruit juice to increase cm so I could tell easier when I O'd.


----------



## HopeforFuture

Thanks for all the info ladies. I have very sore boobs since taking Soy and think I had a hot flush this afternoon - it's making me nervous. I know I O regularly and don't want to screw myself up...

On the other hand, what I've been doing so far hasn't given me the much desired BFP, so maybe it won't hurt to try this? After all, I'm on day 2 of 4 today as it is...


----------



## GlitterandBug

HopeforFuture said:


> Thanks for all the info ladies. I have very sore boobs since taking Soy and think I had a hot flush this afternoon - it's making me nervous. I know I O regularly and don't want to screw myself up...
> 
> On the other hand, what I've been doing so far hasn't given me the much desired BFP, so maybe it won't hurt to try this? After all, I'm on day 2 of 4 today as it is...

If you're concerned, stick to a lower dose (80,80,120,120,160) ? GL x


----------



## HopeforFuture

GlitterandBug said:


> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info ladies. I have very sore boobs since taking Soy and think I had a hot flush this afternoon - it's making me nervous. I know I O regularly and don't want to screw myself up...
> 
> On the other hand, what I've been doing so far hasn't given me the much desired BFP, so maybe it won't hurt to try this? After all, I'm on day 2 of 4 today as it is...
> 
> If you're concerned, stick to a lower dose (80,80,120,120,160) ? GL xClick to expand...

Thanks Glitter - I have only taken 80mg as it is so that I don't overdo it. I guess if it messes up this cycle, what's one more cycle? If it gives me my BFP, it will be worth it. And if it doesn't work or messes me up this month, I'm sure it won't take long to leave my system and I will return to normal.


----------



## GlitterandBug

HopeforFuture said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info ladies. I have very sore boobs since taking Soy and think I had a hot flush this afternoon - it's making me nervous. I know I O regularly and don't want to screw myself up...
> 
> On the other hand, what I've been doing so far hasn't given me the much desired BFP, so maybe it won't hurt to try this? After all, I'm on day 2 of 4 today as it is...
> 
> If you're concerned, stick to a lower dose (80,80,120,120,160) ? GL xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Glitter - I have only taken 80mg as it is so that I don't overdo it. I guess if it messes up this cycle, what's one more cycle? If it gives me my BFP, it will be worth it. And if it doesn't work or messes me up this month, I'm sure it won't take long to leave my system and I will return to normal.Click to expand...

As far as I know it's a short lived drug so won't accumulate in your system. As long as you take a higher dose on the last day (or two) to give an extra 'boost' then 80mgs'll be ok.


----------



## charbaby

how is everyone doing today? CD9 here loads of ewcm this morning? bit weird as shouldnt be ovulating for 4/5 more days... probably nothing, not doing opks so not going to know if its for real or what ?? oh well 19 days till AF so come on hurry up and get there :D x


----------



## Bumpbananas

Hello everyone think I'm cd 13 and some Ewcm yesterday and boob twinges and cramps today hope I've not ovd yet as Hubble away til tomoz and last bd was over a week ago!! 
I'm a poas addict and did 2 yesterday and 3 today only 1 faint deemed negative line seen... Even tho ive never wver had a positive opk its sooo frustrating. I hope I o on Friday so I can have a bd tomoz with pre seed and no getting up for ten mins trick. After being pissed no bfp last month I dunno h.ow come I suddenly become hopeful again. Ho hummmmm. Don't think I cud do no poas char I'm far too eager.


----------



## charbaby

bumpbananas believe me its going to be very hard! This will be my first month off ttc that I havent used opks or did early hpts!!!! so far its ok but not due to O for a few more days, The hard part will be next week when I havent a clue what dpo I am and I will just have to wait and see if A/F comes, Wont be testing untill 1 day after A/F had perfect 28 day cycles for the last 6 months thanks to metformin so if I go over will be expecting a bfp. 18 days and counting!!!!! :D x


----------



## charbaby

17 days till A/F and counting PLEASE stay away and bring me a bfp instead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HopeforFuture

I'm back from my break today and anticipating O in just over a week (CD8 today). Feeling exhausted from all the driving even though it was worth it to get away! Today I'm feeling nervous I won't see any signs of O like last month. I know that if I worry and get nervous I may delay/prevent O, but I can't help it! I really don't want medical intervention but feel its inevitable at 11 months TTC. How can I calm down ladies??!!

Thankfully the symptoms with the soy only appeared on Tuesday - no symptoms yesterday or today. I am going to try to keep myself busy and BD A LOT this cycle (what a shame! :haha:). 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Bumpbananas

Hope - qhmmm with me it helps to have some girls nites planned like u say keep busy or some chocolate..... Hehe. 

I must've o yesterday morning cos opks gone completely negative now and cramping boob twinges gone too as of yesterday lunchtime and we dtd late last nite hope we caught the egg!!! So think I'm 1 day post o today. Wow wasn't expecting to get o this early I always thought I was late o. Hope a good sign.

Welcome back for those who bin away hope u all enjoyed ur hols. And enjoy ur bdding for u guys who are mid cycle!!! Lots and lots of it!!!


----------



## charbaby

16 days till A/F havent had the urge to start poas (opk) yet, ovulation is on her way and im happy to just wait and see what happens instead of the usual stressing about poas at certain times! hoping i will cope aswel when it comes to early hpts! we will see. x


----------



## HopeforFuture

Best of luck refraining from POAS Char - I'm rooting for you!!!

I am keeping myself busy and trying me best to relax as much as possible until O gets here. Its working so far! Not feeling stressed out and enjoying life. DH has been great the last few days - very supportive. 

I'm feeling good! Bring on O and BD!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Can I join? As far as I know, I should ovulate in the next 4 days so that would make my AF due on the 20th. I only have an 11 days LP. I am temping, OPKs, prenatals, SMEP, and grapefruit juice.


----------



## charbaby

armymama2012 said:


> Can I join? As far as I know, I should ovulate in the next 4 days so that would make my AF due on the 20th. I only have an 11 days LP. I am temping, OPKs, prenatals, SMEP, and grapefruit juice.

Hi :thumbup::thumbup:
welcome and good luck for this cycle x


----------



## charbaby

HopeforFuture said:


> Best of luck refraining from POAS Char - I'm rooting for you!!!
> 
> I am keeping myself busy and trying me best to relax as much as possible until O gets here. Its working so far! Not feeling stressed out and enjoying life. DH has been great the last few days - very supportive.
> 
> I'm feeling good! Bring on O and BD!!!

Im due to O anytime now realy and I find i am much more relaxed without doing all the opks! me and o/h have been dtd every other day since cd 7 so sure to catch that egg if she comes that is! 
what cycle day are you on? 
CD 13 here 15 days till a/f xx


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks. Well looks like I ovulated yesterday but we didn't get to BD because DH was too tired and fell asleep. Good news is we did BD the two nights before ovulation and will probably BD the next two nights. Looks like I am back in my 2ww since I ovulated early! Fx that my temps stay high!


----------



## charbaby

CD 14 today plenty of ewcm again to make me think O is on her way! dtd last night but not sure if going to be able to today as got the mother in law over from today till thursday! Love her to bits just hope it doesnt affect our chances for this cycle. 14 days till A/F getting closer now. x


----------



## HopeforFuture

That's great Char! 

I'm still waiting on the EWCM but then it is only CD11 for me. Unlikely to see any until at least CD13-15. 

I had been feeling really low and wallowing in my childless-ness the past couple of cycles. I'd convinced myself there was something wrong with me, but I've developed a new realisation today. I don't have any negative symptoms so I'm guessing I have normal cycles and no abnormalities. I'm not taking horrible drugs and I've not had any surgery. I am starting to feel grateful for that and its made me feel happy to be in the place I'm in at the mo. 

Bring on the O!


----------



## armymama2012

Anyone had a fallback rise and been pregnant? I had a big dip in temp this morning at 2 DPO.


----------



## Bumpbananas

HopeforFuture said:


> That's great Char!
> 
> I'm still waiting on the EWCM but then it is only CD11 for me. Unlikely to see any until at least CD13-15.
> 
> I had been feeling really low and wallowing in my childless-ness the past couple of cycles. I'd convinced myself there was something wrong with me, but I've developed a new realisation today. I don't have any negative symptoms so I'm guessing I have normal cycles and no abnormalities. I'm not taking horrible drugs and I've not had any surgery. I am starting to feel grateful for that and its made me feel happy to be in the place I'm in at the mo.
> 
> Bring on the O!

Hope - big hugs to you chick, hope this tww goes quickly for you :)


----------



## Bumpbananas

charbaby said:


> CD 14 today plenty of ewcm again to make me think O is on her way! dtd last night but not sure if going to be able to today as got the mother in law over from today till thursday! Love her to bits just hope it doesnt affect our chances for this cycle. 14 days till A/F getting closer now. x

Sounds promising Char, hoping this is a lucky cycle for you and you get positive result from not poas!! I was checking out a chances of conception chart which told me that the days before are the most fertile and the actual day of O is not as fertile so lots of hope. Yay hope this is a lucky countdown for you or one of us at least FXFXFXFX x


----------



## Bumpbananas

armymama2012 said:


> Thanks. Well looks like I ovulated yesterday but we didn't get to BD because DH was too tired and fell asleep. Good news is we did BD the two nights before ovulation and will probably BD the next two nights. Looks like I am back in my 2ww since I ovulated early! Fx that my temps stay high!

Glad its not just my DH who doesn't want to dtd all the time, not saying that urs is like this but my DH is soooo frustrating sometimes... He wants it more when it's not O time and when it is O time and I make a move he's like oh I can't be bothered now... Bad enough that I have to do all the charting and hard work to figure it out, he's not got to do much at all and just moans about it... We only bd about 3thrice per month so I feel like I have no choice but to chart.... sorry if my thread here tmi for you but I have to whinge as find him sooo frustrating.. Dunno how we got preggers first time around...

2 days before is vvvvv fertile time sounds good to me hun.


----------



## armymama2012

Bumpbananas said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks. Well looks like I ovulated yesterday but we didn't get to BD because DH was too tired and fell asleep. Good news is we did BD the two nights before ovulation and will probably BD the next two nights. Looks like I am back in my 2ww since I ovulated early! Fx that my temps stay high!
> 
> Glad its not just my DH who doesn't want to dtd all the time, not saying that urs is like this but my DH is soooo frustrating sometimes... He wants it more when it's not O time and when it is O time and I make a move he's like oh I can't be bothered now... Bad enough that I have to do all the charting and hard work to figure it out, he's not got to do much at all and just moans about it... We only bd about 3thrice per month so I feel like I have no choice but to chart.... sorry if my thread here tmi for you but I have to whinge as find him sooo frustrating.. Dunno how we got preggers first time around...
> 
> 2 days before is vvvvv fertile time sounds good to me hun.Click to expand...


Well we BD about 20 times a month anyways. I just make sure to make a move or do something out of the ordinar around O time.


----------



## LeahJ7712

AF due on the 17th of Aug it's usually last 3 days so I wanted to wait to the 20th to test. Probably won't make I may test early out of curiousity


----------



## HopeforFuture

Bumpbananas said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks. Well looks like I ovulated yesterday but we didn't get to BD because DH was too tired and fell asleep. Good news is we did BD the two nights before ovulation and will probably BD the next two nights. Looks like I am back in my 2ww since I ovulated early! Fx that my temps stay high!
> 
> Glad its not just my DH who doesn't want to dtd all the time, not saying that urs is like this but my DH is soooo frustrating sometimes... He wants it more when it's not O time and when it is O time and I make a move he's like oh I can't be bothered now... Bad enough that I have to do all the charting and hard work to figure it out, he's not got to do much at all and just moans about it... We only bd about 3thrice per month so I feel like I have no choice but to chart.... sorry if my thread here tmi for you but I have to whinge as find him sooo frustrating.. Dunno how we got preggers first time around...
> 
> 2 days before is vvvvv fertile time sounds good to me hun.Click to expand...

I am so glad your DH is like that too! Week before O, jumps on me... week of O, 'too tired'... nevermind... I always get my way in the end... :haha:


----------



## charbaby

CD 15, 13 DAYS TILL af :d


----------



## stellababy

af is due 19th of august for me. i just ovulated yesterday so now i wait :)


----------



## GlitterandBug

Good luck ladies! Rooting for you!


----------



## charbaby

CD16! 12 days till AF, this cycle of no opks has been brill no stressing at all :)


----------



## Bumpbananas

charbaby said:


> CD16! 12 days till AF, this cycle of no opks has been brill no stressing at all :)

I'm really pleased for u that no opks has been good for you this cycle :happydance: char.

me I dunno why but have been really moody this evening just cranky really for no apparent reason. Guess I'm a bit fed up ttc already and I know I shouldn't grumble cos this will only be my 4th cycle and early days comparatively, but geez I feel tired having to work days out and tired of my husband actually. Still we have a nite out a week on sat so hope that will help us. Going to take my ds to the beach tomoz to cheer us up and enjoy sunshine :thumbup: x


----------



## charbaby

Bumpbananas said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> CD16! 12 days till AF, this cycle of no opks has been brill no stressing at all :)
> 
> I'm really pleased for u that no opks has been good for you this cycle :happydance: char.
> 
> me I dunno why but have been really moody this evening just cranky really for no apparent reason. Guess I'm a bit fed up ttc already and I know I shouldn't grumble cos this will only be my 4th cycle and early days comparatively, but geez I feel tired having to work days out and tired of my husband actually. Still we have a nite out a week on sat so hope that will help us. Going to take my ds to the beach tomoz to cheer us up and enjoy sunshine :thumbup: xClick to expand...

well yeah 4 months is nothing really but to you it is so thats what matters. :hugs: xx


----------



## charbaby

CD17, 11 Days till A/F wow seems like its flying by so hoping to get this bfp at end of this cycle :D x Good luck all you other ladies also xxx


----------



## HopeforFuture

I think I'm going to O in the next 3-4 days. Started experiencing EWCM this morning. Fingers crossed the soy makes it stronger!!!

Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## charbaby

best of luck hope for future xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charbaby

CD 18!!! Ten days till AF. Lovely HOT day today so taking my 2 scrumptious kiddies to the park for a picnic, got plans all weekend so plenty of things to keep my mind off waiting. Good luck everyone, I have high hopes this cycle, not quite sure why but just have this feeling that this is it! more than any other month of ttc xxxx


----------



## Bumpbananas

Char glad u r enjoying the sunshine it's definitely cheering me up and taking mind off ttc. 

Like mu otHer months i am getting loads of symptoms since 4dpo I get cramps boob twinges nausea dizziness tired only thing different bout this month is ive had an earlier o so i should get a longer luteal phase hopefully and nausea slightly worse! But saying this me n oh didn't do much timely bedding this month so will have to see.

I've run out of preg tests so gonna use opks leading up to witch due date to see if I get anything off these. Today I'm at 9 dpo I got a very faint line on my opk. Gonna see if it gets darker as each day passes. I know it's not that reliable but I have a ton of cheapie opks and it keeps me amused heheheh ;)


----------



## charbaby

CD19 ....9 Days till AF :)
Good luck bump but if i was you i would just go buy some cheapies cus opks can give you false hope or maybe nothing when there is, if you know what i mean? x
Havent realy got symptoms at the mo x


----------



## bubbles81

Hey everyone...hope u dont mind me dropping in 

Im 7dpo today and my LP is normally 14-15 days so AF should be due on 20th Aug at the latest. I was taking vit B complex 100mg until FF confirmed O and am now just taking folic acid. Trying not to symptom spot this month as it tends to disappoint me but its soooo hard!

Fingers crossed for our BFP's this month xxx


----------



## stellababy

i am 5 days DPO and felt nauseous today and slightly nauseous yesterday, which is not a usual thing for me, but no other symptoms. 

i have a bunch of ICs lying around so i tested for the hell of it and got BFN, but i am only 5dpo so not reading into it yet and hoping :)

how are you ladies?


----------



## charbaby

CD 20 NOW 8 days till testing!! loving this count down seems to be flying by! xx
Welcome BUBBLES81 your due AF same day as me :) Hope she stays away!! 
Hey STELLABABY, whens AF due for you? goodluck xxx
And goodluck to all you other ladies!!! getting near the end of this cycle hope we all are lucky and get what we want xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkhope

still checking in on all of you lovely ladies :)

welcome to the new gals !! :hi:

hope it's not too much longer that i can join you back TTC again (well actually, hopefully you ALL get BFPs this month and i'll have no one to join lol). haven't spoken to my doctor yet about exactly how long after the surgery i can ttc again... I've read anywhere from 1-4 months... blah!

anyhow, things going good otherwise here... enjoying summertime!

have a great week ladies! :hugs:


----------



## DollyMix2012

Hey :flower:

Could I join you lovely ladies please? :flower:

My AF is due on the 20th, I didn't expect to be posting in this forum this month to be honest but me and my dp have done the deed a few times this month :blush: and now 6dpo I'm feeling rather off :wacko:

Skin breakout - not had spots like this for years!
Headache, nausea occasionally, extreme bloating ( to the point I look 5 months pregnant! ) crampy and insomnia :wacko:

Definitely don't feel like this on a normal month so my brain is in " am I pregnant over - ride " 

Any buddies welcome :hugs: 

Lotsa Babydust to all :flower:


----------



## stellababy

charbaby said:


> CD 20 NOW 8 days till testing!! loving this count down seems to be flying by! xx
> Welcome BUBBLES81 your due AF same day as me :) Hope she stays away!!
> Hey STELLABABY, whens AF due for you? goodluck xxx
> And goodluck to all you other ladies!!! getting near the end of this cycle hope we all are lucky and get what we want xxxxxxxxxxx

AF is due on Sunday the 19th. i am going on a trip for most of next week though, so i will be busy having fun and not really have a chance to obsess in the TWW like i usually do

good luck to you too!


----------



## bubbles81

Hi Dollymix

My AF is due on 20th as well...no symptoms tho apart from cold feet (like really freezing) if that counts lol

Fingers crossed for everyone to get our BFP xxx


----------



## DollyMix2012

bubbles81 said:


> Hi Dollymix
> 
> My AF is due on 20th as well...no symptoms tho apart from cold feet (like really freezing) if that counts lol
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone to get our BFP xxx

Hi Bubbles81 :flower:

I've stalked many forums over the years and have read that a few times before so fingers crossed Hun :hugs: There are many weird and wonderful symptoms actually :) 

Lots of Babydust Hun, let's hope for BFP :flower: xxx


----------



## charbaby

so no signs or symptoms up until this afternoon left boob started to feel tender now the right has joined in and when ever i brush past them or even walk down the stairs they are very tender!! Good sign? I hope so AF not due for a week so surely it cant be that (do sometimes get sore boobs day or 2 before af) never a week tho! xxx


----------



## GlitterandBug

charbaby said:


> so no signs or symptoms up until this afternoon left boob started to feel tender now the right has joined in and when ever i brush past them or even walk down the stairs they are very tender!! Good sign? I hope so AF not due for a week so surely it cant be that (do sometimes get sore boobs day or 2 before af) never a week tho! xxx

Been stalking as usual!! Sounds a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpbananas

Some good symptoms here from you chicks - hope this is a lucky month for bfps.

10 dpo and Nothing symtomwise here from me today i am just tired and veryvery hot but think generally its from being busy out and about with my 2yr old and cos its actually v humid out there!!


----------



## charbaby

CD21!! 7 Days till testing getting sooooooooooo close now cant wait :D x


----------



## Bumpbananas

charbaby said:


> CD19 ....9 Days till AF :)
> Good luck bump but if i was you i would just go buy some cheapies cus opks can give you false hope or maybe nothing when there is, if you know what i mean? x
> Havent realy got symptoms at the mo x

Hey Char been using opks and got faint positives last 2 days then today got a positive opk I'm 11 dpo and really agree with that I should buy a proper preggie test to test but tbh I think I'm stopping myself for two reasons 1 is cos i want to wait it out til I'm past witch date then go to dr for test as I've spent solo much on various tablets and opks that I can't bear the thought of buying some more 2 nd reason is that I'm quite enjoying the prospect that I could be pregnant lol and the later I'm let down the sooner my next two week wait will be... :blush: Bit of a shame I can't enjoy this time on reflection :nope: just keep wishing time away til next cycle.... Boobs a good sign for u Char fx for u xx


----------



## charbaby

Good luck bumpbananas!! Hope i am wrong about the opks and there working for you hun, Remind me again when is AF due for you? xx


----------



## charbaby

Just seen a thread where this lady got the start of a bfp at 7 DPO!!!! Really makes me want to test early but I dont want to see another BFN, Plus this cycle I promised myself I wouldn't it is getting harder to stick to that tho Lol x


----------



## HopeforFuture

Don't break Char! Stay strong!!! 

AFM, I don't know what's going on!!! I have a feeling my CB OPK reader is faulty - I got a really strong LH line on Saturday and no smiley face on the reader! On Sunday, I got a faint line like the LH surge had come and gone. I didn't get an LH surge on the reader last cycle either, and thought I hadn't Od. The same thing happened wth the strength of the LH lines as in this cycle. I only started using this reader with a new pack of O sticks 2 months ago, and haven't had an LH surge since starting to use it. What do you reckon girls? Is is the reader or me that's broken??!!

I've had changes in CM as if I've Od, and mittelschmerz has stopped now. Its getting annoying! I've got to go for a day 21 blood test 7 days after O, and I don't know when O was/is!!!


----------



## charbaby

CD22! 6 Days till testing!!
Dont worry hopeforfuture, I am not going to give in. (well going to try my hardest) Its ok at the mo but the weekend will be the real test to see if i can hold out :/ x


----------



## bubbles81

Hopeforfuture - If ur not sure if the reader is working buy some cheap strips from ebay ...there is a seller called 'fertilityplan' and they are really reliable - i use them instead of CB now as they are less expensive. U could use them as well as CB if u wanted xx


----------



## HopeforFuture

bubbles81 said:


> Hopeforfuture - If ur not sure if the reader is working buy some cheap strips from ebay ...there is a seller called 'fertilityplan' and they are really reliable - i use them instead of CB now as they are less expensive. U could use them as well as CB if u wanted xx

Thanks for the tip Bubbles! I moved from ICs to CB though coz I got a definite 'yes' or 'no' with them, rather than having to guess from an IC!!! Except now I'm just getting definite 'no's all the time!!! :wacko:

Ah well... CD 19 today - AF due 25th... we'll wait and see

Fingers crossed everyone!!! :dust:


----------



## Bumpbananas

HopeforFuture said:


> Don't break Char! Stay strong!!!
> 
> AFM, I don't know what's going on!!! I have a feeling my CB OPK reader is faulty - I got a really strong LH line on Saturday and no smiley face on the reader! On Sunday, I got a faint line like the LH surge had come and gone. I didn't get an LH surge on the reader last cycle either, and thought I hadn't Od. The same thing happened wth the strength of the LH lines as in this cycle. I only started using this reader with a new pack of O sticks 2 months ago, and haven't had an LH surge since starting to use it. What do you reckon girls? Is is the reader or me that's broken??!!
> 
> I've had changes in CM as if I've Od, and mittelschmerz has stopped now. Its getting annoying! I've got to go for a day 21 blood test 7 days after O, and I don't know when O was/is!!!

Hope- in never get positive opks wen I ovulate (except had one positive on an opk yesterday and I suspect pregnancy now as I am due this Thursday). I only ever get faint positives around my ov date so I reckon u might have ovulated?? But we r all different. Good luck to uuuu


----------



## Bumpbananas

charbaby said:


> Good luck bumpbananas!! Hope i am wrong about the opks and there working for you hun, Remind me again when is AF due for you? xx

Got strong positive using opk monday but not been able to test using opks today as am at 'rents house.. But I caved in and ordered some more cheap preg tests from eBay I ended up not being able to resist finding out :winkwink: !!! Af due anytime up til Thursday I think this month is the longest luteal phase on my cycles post depo provera so far cos i am 12dpo and no spotting so I feel really hopeful that I might get lucky this month got veins everywhere and still feel warm also major painful cramps for the last week. If I'm not preg I think I must have a cyst.

I think ur early symptoms a good sign Char... :thumbup: U got much planned this weekend to take ur mind off poas??? I am thinking of you for the agonising wait but ur very nearly there and I am well impressed you have managed to keep off the sticks :happydance:


----------



## Bumpbananas

bubbles81 said:


> Hi Dollymix
> 
> My AF is due on 20th as well...no symptoms tho apart from cold feet (like really freezing) if that counts lol
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone to get our BFP xxx

Fx bubbles never heard of it before but I just yesterday read on another post someone got cold feet before they got their bfp.... good luck!!!!


----------



## charbaby

CD23 only 5 days till testing xxx

BUMPBANANAS!!!! things are sounding good from your end best of luck for you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubbles81

Charbaby - r u testing Monday? Is that when AF is due? My AF is due Monday, possibly Sunday, so I'm trying to not test! If I get to Weds without AF then I'll be assuming BFP! If I get any symptoms before then tho I'll prob be tempted to test! x


----------



## charbaby

bubbles81 said:


> Charbaby - r u testing Monday? Is that when AF is due? My AF is due Monday, possibly Sunday, so I'm trying to not test! If I get to Weds without AF then I'll be assuming BFP! If I get any symptoms before then tho I'll prob be tempted to test! x

Yes AF is due monday so wont be testing untill that is late, Have had perfect 28 day cycles since starting metformin in february so if shes a no show on monday I might just have to get a little bit excited! On the down side tho my sore boobs have dissapeared and no more signs of pregnancy are around so not going to be that hopefull. xx


----------



## bubbles81

charbaby said:


> bubbles81 said:
> 
> 
> Charbaby - r u testing Monday? Is that when AF is due? My AF is due Monday, possibly Sunday, so I'm trying to not test! If I get to Weds without AF then I'll be assuming BFP! If I get any symptoms before then tho I'll prob be tempted to test! x
> 
> Yes AF is due monday so wont be testing untill that is late, Have had perfect 28 day cycles since starting metformin in february so if shes a no show on monday I might just have to get a little bit excited! On the down side tho my sore boobs have dissapeared and no more signs of pregnancy are around so not going to be that hopefull. xxClick to expand...

What is Metformin? My cycles are regulate but not perfect...I O on between cd14-16 and my LP is 14-15 days so it's not too bad! I don't have any symptoms either but I didn't really have any when I got a BFP last year so not too worried  

Fingers crossed for us and all the other ladies in here xxx


----------



## charbaby

bubbles81 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbles81 said:
> 
> 
> Charbaby - r u testing Monday? Is that when AF is due? My AF is due Monday, possibly Sunday, so I'm trying to not test! If I get to Weds without AF then I'll be assuming BFP! If I get any symptoms before then tho I'll prob be tempted to test! x
> 
> Yes AF is due monday so wont be testing untill that is late, Have had perfect 28 day cycles since starting metformin in february so if shes a no show on monday I might just have to get a little bit excited! On the down side tho my sore boobs have dissapeared and no more signs of pregnancy are around so not going to be that hopefull. xxClick to expand...
> 
> What is Metformin? My cycles are regulate but not perfect...I O on between cd14-16 and my LP is 14-15 days so it's not too bad! I don't have any symptoms either but I didn't really have any when I got a BFP last year so not too worried
> 
> Fingers crossed for us and all the other ladies in here xxxClick to expand...

metformin is a drug they use for diabetic people to lower insulin levels, I havent got diabeties but I have pcos, in some cases of pcos metformin helps somehow regulate periods and even ovulation in some people, As for me it has made me regular wether it has done anything for ovulation im not sure yet. xx


----------



## bubbles81

charbaby said:


> bubbles81 said:
> 
> 
> Charbaby - r u testing Monday? Is that when AF is due? My AF is due Monday, possibly Sunday, so I'm trying to not test! If I get to Weds without AF then I'll be assuming BFP! If I get any symptoms before then tho I'll prob be tempted to test! x
> 
> Yes AF is due monday so wont be testing untill that is late, Have had perfect 28 day cycles since starting metformin in february so if shes a no show on monday I might just have to get a little bit excited! On the down side tho my sore boobs have dissapeared and no more signs of pregnancy are around so not going to be that hopefull. xxClick to expand...

What is Metformin? My cycles are regulate but not perfect...I O on between cd14-16 and my LP is 14-15 days so it's not too bad! I don't have any symptoms either but I didn't really have any when I got a BFP last year so not too worried  

Fingers crossed for us and all the other ladies in here xxx


----------



## bubbles81

Sorry about the re-post...my phone played up!!! :doh:


----------



## Bumpbananas

Oh pants looks like my opk idea doesnt work for me.... I tested today and flat negative with no sign of any faint line. I've got a scan booked on Monday so maybe will find out what's been causing all my symptoms and cramping I bet I have a cyst or something my mum had fibroids or maybe it's still my system being mucked up from depo shots I had.... Ho hummm I think I might be out again... Af due tomorrow... Good luck ladies... For me I'm hoping for a may/June baby now roll on next cycle xxx


----------



## bubbles81

Bumpbananas said:


> Oh pants looks like my opk idea doesnt work for me.... I tested today and flat negative with no sign of any faint line. I've got a scan booked on Monday so maybe will find out what's been causing all my symptoms and cramping I bet I have a cyst or something my mum had fibroids or maybe it's still my system being mucked up from depo shots I had.... Ho hummm I think I might be out again... Af due tomorrow... Good luck ladies... For me I'm hoping for a may/June baby now roll on next cycle xxx

:hugs: to u. Is there any chance that u O'd late this cycle? If so then uve still got a chance xxx


----------



## charbaby

CD24 ..... 4 Days till testing. Sore boobs have come back after going for a few days but this could be down to A/F being due on monday. x


----------



## charbaby

Bumpbananas said:


> Oh pants looks like my opk idea doesnt work for me.... I tested today and flat negative with no sign of any faint line. I've got a scan booked on Monday so maybe will find out what's been causing all my symptoms and cramping I bet I have a cyst or something my mum had fibroids or maybe it's still my system being mucked up from depo shots I had.... Ho hummm I think I might be out again... Af due tomorrow... Good luck ladies... For me I'm hoping for a may/June baby now roll on next cycle xxx

Good Luck hope AF stays away for you xx


----------



## charbaby

How you doing Bubbles? xx


----------



## bubbles81

:hi: Charbaby
I'm 12dpo today n am feeling rather good! I normally start spotting from 11dpo (only when I wipe or if I check CP) but yday I didn't :happydance: I still don't have any other symptoms but am not to bothered about that - symptoms make me test early n I don't want to test lol
Only a few more days to go for us....fingers crossed! xxx


----------



## charbaby

bubbles81 said:


> :hi: Charbaby
> I'm 12dpo today n am feeling rather good! I normally start spotting from 11dpo (only when I wipe or if I check CP) but yday I didn't :happydance: I still don't have any other symptoms but am not to bothered about that - symptoms make me test early n I don't want to test lol
> Only a few more days to go for us....fingers crossed! xxx

Is Af due Monday same as me? Sorry I always forget, talk to so many ladies on here who are all at different days of there cycle Lol xx


----------



## bubbles81

It's due Sunday or Monday as my LP is 14-15 days...am quite excited this month! xxx


----------



## charbaby

bubbles81 said:


> It's due Sunday or Monday as my LP is 14-15 days...am quite excited this month! xxx

ME Too!!! Just hope I ent setting myself up for a fall :/


----------



## Bumpbananas

bubbles81 said:


> Bumpbananas said:
> 
> 
> Oh pants looks like my opk idea doesnt work for me.... I tested today and flat negative with no sign of any faint line. I've got a scan booked on Monday so maybe will find out what's been causing all my symptoms and cramping I bet I have a cyst or something my mum had fibroids or maybe it's still my system being mucked up from depo shots I had.... Ho hummm I think I might be out again... Af due tomorrow... Good luck ladies... For me I'm hoping for a may/June baby now roll on next cycle xxx
> 
> :hugs: to u. Is there any chance that u O'd late this cycle? If so then uve still got a chance xxxClick to expand...

U might be right I could have o late as af not arrived today except not dtd lately cos hubbie has been working away lots. my hormonal symptoms have been around since before I even ovulated. Still getting boob twinges and ovary pain maybe I will get some answers at the scan least if I had af I would know where I was. I have no idea what is goin on. I might buy something to track my temps so I feel more in empowered with this knowledge. Last time I got preg I had no positive opk even tho tested 3x opks per day and I thought I had an ectopic pregnancy last time the cramps were so bad. just did another opk and it was negative !


----------



## Bumpbananas

bubbles81 said:


> :hi: Charbaby
> I'm 12dpo today n am feeling rather good! I normally start spotting from 11dpo (only when I wipe or if I check CP) but yday I didn't :happydance: I still don't have any other symptoms but am not to bothered about that - symptoms make me test early n I don't want to test lol
> Only a few more days to go for us....fingers crossed! xxx

Good news bubbles good luck !!:thumbup:


----------



## Jingles23

Well, finally getting EW cm now.....2 weeks late. Blah!


----------



## bubbles81

Bumpbananas - I think its really useful to chart ur temps....I signed up on Fertility Friend and its great. Temping is just a part of my morning routine now...i set the alarm for the same time every day n bbt thermometer stays under my pillow lol n there is a phone app for FF so I use my phone to log the temp n then either get up or go bk to sleep! Sometimes I take a few days off temping after O has been confirmed.
I hope u dont mind me asking but what is ur scan for? xx


----------



## charbaby

CD 25 ...3 Days til testing, Off out tomorrow for a family party, something little to keep my mind off it for a bit :) 
Good Luck everone! Some of us getting so close now x


----------



## Bumpbananas

bubbles81 said:


> Bumpbananas - I think its really useful to chart ur temps....I signed up on Fertility Friend and its great. Temping is just a part of my morning routine now...i set the alarm for the same time every day n bbt thermometer stays under my pillow lol n there is a phone app for FF so I use my phone to log the temp n then either get up or go bk to sleep! Sometimes I take a few days off temping after O has been confirmed.
> I hope u dont mind me asking but what is ur scan for? xx

Thanks bubbles you make it sound a bit more do-able and give me a basic routine. I will get thermometer off eBay ina bit.:thumbup:

quite severe ovary area pain a few times per month around o time and no set time in cycle, bleeding after sex once after period ended, nausea, general lethargy, :coffee: ,hot flashes. I think might have hormonal imbalance with luteal phase defect but thats my self diagnosis :shrug: and i am no expert i want to rule out cysts etc. I feel like I have to be v insistent with the drs as I have only been trying for 4 months or so but last few months stomach pains been so bad I nearly went to a and e. I heard though that if you have a hormonal imbalance if it is that and after dr confirms this with bloods dr can investigate after 6 months. Meantime I'm taking b vits, Angus castus first half of cycle, eve prim oil first half cycle, prenatal vits hoping it will help. Any feedback, experiences, advice, v welcomed :hugs: xx


----------



## Bumpbananas

charbaby said:


> CD 25 ...3 Days til testing, Off out tomorrow for a family party, something little to keep my mind off it for a bit :)
> Good Luck everone! Some of us getting so close now x

Good luck for your stickless weekend and keeping your mind off ttc!!! X


----------



## HopeforFuture

charbaby said:


> bubbles81 said:
> 
> 
> It's due Sunday or Monday as my LP is 14-15 days...am quite excited this month! xxx
> 
> ME Too!!! Just hope I ent setting myself up for a fall :/Click to expand...

I know how you feel Char... I've been feeling nauseous since yesterday and REALLY IRRITABLE!!! :wacko: My boobs feel tender and firm. I'm putting the 1st 2 symptoms down to the humidity and the 3rd down to possibly the start of an early AF as I can't bear to get my hopes up.

I've got my day 21 bloods today - let's hope the dr. actually sends off for the analysis correctly this time!!! Grrrrr!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## HopeforFuture

Jingles23 said:


> Well, finally getting EW cm now.....2 weeks late. Blah!

Ah rubbish - I've had it delayed by a week before and its so frustrating!!! Best of luck to you - AF due for me on 25th so I think I'm a little bit behind all the other ladies... :)


----------



## charbaby

CD 26 today and AF has started :( 2 days early! not sure why but she has. So On to the next cycle for me ( will be my 3rd since the OP in June ). Going to do another OPK free cycle as felt so much more relaxed this time round with out getting up and testing everyday! Plus saved my self around 25 pound on opks and hpts Lol. If I dont get bfp this time then its on to chlomid in september xx


----------



## bubbles81

:hugs: to u Charbaby xxx
I'm 14dpo today n no sign of AF or any spotting yet! Trying not to get my hopes up tho...I'm going to try n not test til Tuesday (17dpo) if AF hasn't arrived xxx


----------



## charbaby

bubbles81 said:


> :hugs: to u Charbaby xxx
> I'm 14dpo today n no sign of AF or any spotting yet! Trying not to get my hopes up tho...I'm going to try n not test til Tuesday (17dpo) if AF hasn't arrived xxx

Thanks Bubbles. good luck hun xxx


----------



## HopeforFuture

charbaby said:


> CD 26 today and AF has started :( 2 days early! not sure why but she has. So On to the next cycle for me ( will be my 3rd since the OP in June ). Going to do another OPK free cycle as felt so much more relaxed this time round with out getting up and testing everyday! Plus saved my self around 25 pound on opks and hpts Lol. If I dont get bfp this time then its on to chlomid in september xx

Sorry to hear that Char xx


----------



## pinkhope

Sorry char :( onto the next! xx


----------



## bubbles81

I am officially 15dpo n still no sign of spotting or AF! I am sooo excited now...have tried my best to not get my hopes up but am goin to be really disappointed if this int my month.

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Bumpbananas

Sorry to hear this Char here's to saving money on opks x

Bubbles this sounds promising im excited to find out your news!! Jingles and hope good luck to you both :) 

Me currently on cd 31 with no af symptoms last couple of days think I ovulated later this month my scan is tomorrow i just hope that i don't my af til after i have my scan dont want af to get in the way.... Bleurgh...


----------



## Olivette

Can I join you ladies? My AF is due tomorrow. I usually start to feel crap 1 or 2 days before my AF arrives, but I haven't had the prior cramping or anything, so.. i'm remaining quietly hopeful. We'll see though! :).

I just started a new job (an apprenticeship) so it would be good timing ;).

:hugs2: to you all.

Ox


----------



## makecaker

Hi can I join? This is our first month ttc #3. We were going to wait until October then we thought maybe September then hubby 'surprised' me 2 days ago! Haha! So I have spent the last few days trying to work out my last period dates, at first I thought we would be too late in the month by a few days but then yesterday I had a little bit of pinkish cm and today it's a little brownish so now I'm thinking that maybe I'm ovulating now??!! What do you ladies think? I've become quickly obsessed lol I hate waiting for things!


----------



## Bumpbananas

WELCOME Olivette and Makecaker - exciting and promising Olivette :). Makecaker -completely understand the obsession thing - dunno what it could be tbh - have you just come off birth control or off it already?

Went for scan this morning and all clear except told me I haven't ovulated this month and now looking back at symptoms I've had every month prior to that I am wondering and questioning whether I ever ovulated since coming off depo at end of April after my last shot in Jan. Gonna visit dr.. May go down the road of acupuncture... Bit pissed that the last 4 months been a little futile if no egg to catch oh swimmers..... hmmmm...


----------



## charbaby

Hi Ladies, Sorry been a bit absent last few days its just having AF come 2 days early knocked me a little and put me on a downer :( but onwards and upwards I say and on to my next cycle, 14 September count down for me.

Bumpbananas I am sorry to hear your bad news, So whats your next plan? Are docs doing any tests for you x


----------



## Jingles23

So sorry Char and Bumpbananas!! Char, hope this new cycle will be it for you! And bumpbananas, I've heard good things about acupuncture. Are you going to get any testing done? Do you temp?

I finally o'd on saturday. Tww countdown now. I'm planning on not testing till af is late this time. I'm so tired of squinting at tests to just get af on time.

Bubbles81, have you tested??


----------



## bubbles81

Hey ladies 
AF got me :( so its on to cycle 9 for me! 

Bumpbananas - I'm sorry about ur news...i think u should defo temp from now coz then ull know for sure when u have O'd n get ur GP to do CD3 bloods.

Jingles - i hope ur 2ww goes quickly..good luck!

Charbaby - I know how u feel...I really thought this was my month but I guess taking vit B really had an effect on me. As u said tho - onwards and upwards and heres to our BFP this cycle! xxx


----------



## pinkhope

hey ladies, sorry to hear for you those of you with crap news!

surgery is tomorrow for me... then i can't wait to get back to ttc with you all! :)


----------



## Mischa90

Hi Ladies,

Hope all is well ,

To those ladies who know me i just wanted to share my news that i had my scan this morning and all is well..it was soo emotional as its my 1st :D

really praying for all of you to get ur BFP xxx


----------



## HopeforFuture

Gosh, there's been a lot of activity since I was last on here!

Mischa - great news that everything's good with your bubba!

Pinkhope - it'll be great to have you back in the TTC game with us! Good luck with the surgery x

Welcome Olivette and Makecaker!

Bump and Char - really sorry about your news girls :-(

As for me, I FINALLY (three months later) have gotten my day 21 progesterone test results back, and I'm OK!!! Yay!!!!

Now... where's my baby??!!


----------



## Bumpbananas

bubbles81 said:


> Hey ladies
> AF got me :( so its on to cycle 9 for me!
> 
> Bumpbananas - I'm sorry about ur news...i think u should defo temp from now coz then ull know for sure when u have O'd n get ur GP to do CD3 bloods.
> 
> Jingles - i hope ur 2ww goes quickly..good luck!
> 
> Charbaby - I know how u feel...I really thought this was my month but I guess taking vit B really had an effect on me. As u said tho - onwards and upwards and heres to our BFP this cycle! xxx

Thanks for all your support ladies :hugs: it means a lot to me. yes I am on an extra suped up enhanced mission now my thermometer should be with me tomorrow and dr appointment later on this week and I will ask dr to do blood tests, acupuncture booked in next week I am on the warpath with my own body now raaaahhh :winkwink: it feels good for me to be able to try to have some control over this and do something about it ... Im usually laid back about most things except ttc and I don't do well when I feel powerless to control my body... none of us do I guess and i always need to remind myself of everything I do have and to be thankful for that :happydance:xx


----------



## charbaby

Sorry AF got you BUBBLES!! :( x
Yay on the O JINGLES x
Good luck for surgery PINKHOPE hope all goes well for you x
Great news MISCHA thats ace x
HOPEFORFUTURE thats good news that all is ok im sure your bfp will come soon x
As for me CD6 now, I am over the shock of having AF to days early and ready to face this cycle head on! When I had my OP they told me the first 3 months I will be the most fertile so I am pinning everything on this cycle and praying everyday I will get my bFP so I dont have to go back to fertility specialist to start chlomid in September! The date of my appointment isnt till 27th tho so that would take me just past my 4th cycle and wont actually start the Chlomid untill my 5th cycle post OP which is super annoying :/ Got everything crossed for myself and all you ladies on here. Good Luck to you all xxxxx


----------



## bubbles81

Bumpbananas - I like the idea of a super enhanced mission lol i think i might join u...ull have to let me know how the acupuncture goes - are u just having one session? hope u dont mind me asking but if ur in uk, how much will it cost? I might have to consider it! x

Charbaby - Im glad ur feeling better! Fingers crossed that u dont need the chlomid x

CD3 for me and had bloods done today so hope the results are good...should get them within a week. So AF for me could be due anytime between 18th and 22nd sept...wow that seems so long away :( x


----------



## lilydaisical

AF was due August 20 for me as well, but I'm 3 days late and feeling super sick. I tested on the 20th and it was BFN, but I am queasy as can be and have even gotten sick today... not to mention that I haven't been able to stay awake for the past few days, even with a full night's sleep.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Hey ladies! Am still silently stalking you and rooting for your :bfp:

I'm ok, 16 weeks today. Feeling some movements and only 10 days til we find out pink or blue.

Good luck to you all for this month!


----------



## charbaby

GlitterandBug said:


> Hey ladies! Am still silently stalking you and rooting for your :bfp:
> 
> I'm ok, 16 weeks today. Feeling some movements and only 10 days til we find out pink or blue.
> 
> Good luck to you all for this month!

Arrrrhhh WOW glitter, its going soooo fast! what are you hoping for? xxx


----------



## charbaby

bubbles81 said:


> Bumpbananas - I like the idea of a super enhanced mission lol i think i might join u...ull have to let me know how the acupuncture goes - are u just having one session? hope u dont mind me asking but if ur in uk, how much will it cost? I might have to consider it! x
> 
> Charbaby - Im glad ur feeling better! Fingers crossed that u dont need the chlomid x
> 
> CD3 for me and had bloods done today so hope the results are good...should get them within a week. So AF for me could be due anytime between 18th and 22nd sept...wow that seems so long away :( x

A/F due for me around 14th September it does seem so far away! :( x


----------



## HopeforFuture

Boo! 'Another one bites the dust' - AF got me today.

Grrr... fed up of trying. I can't believe I'm moving into month 12... this is depressing...

Why won't little eggy STICK??!!


----------



## Bumpbananas

Good luck on this one Char!
Hope, darn it! big hugs 
Lily, sounds promising have you tested yet?

My acupuncture is 45 quid first session and 25 thereafter not sure what I'm gonna do yet may be monthly or biweekly now on quite high doses of b vitamins and Angus castus also really hope it all makes a difference


----------



## Bumpbananas

bubbles81 said:


> Bumpbananas - I like the idea of a super enhanced mission lol i think i might join u...ull have to let me know how the acupuncture goes - are u just having one session? hope u dont mind me asking but if ur in uk, how much will it cost? I might have to consider it! x
> 
> Charbaby - Im glad ur feeling better! Fingers crossed that u dont need the chlomid x
> 
> CD3 for me and had bloods done today so hope the results are good...should get them within a week. So AF for me could be due anytime between 18th and 22nd sept...wow that seems so long away :( x

Yep I am in uk having in rugby as my mum lives there yeh I'm pretty much going for it now even more :happydance: yeh you should will let you know how it goes.

Looking forward to hearing about your blood results hope this wait doesn't drag for you but if you're like me easier said than done eh x


----------



## pinkhope

Aw sorry hope :( xx


----------



## charbaby

Hey Ladies hope your all well?
I have changed the name again!
I wonder how many times I will change it till I can leave this group behind? :/
I mean that in a good way (bfp style) :D
I am finding it hard to decide wether to stick to the no opk month again? even tho last time seemed way more stress free and stuff, I find it hard to not no if i have O'd or not? I might just get a few and test around the end of the week just to be sure, O should be thursday/friday coming. x


----------



## bubbles81

Bumpbananas said:


> Good luck on this one Char!
> Hope, darn it! big hugs
> Lily, sounds promising have you tested yet?
> 
> My acupuncture is 45 quid first session and 25 thereafter not sure what I'm gonna do yet may be monthly or biweekly now on quite high doses of b vitamins and Angus castus also really hope it all makes a difference

Hey 
45 quid as a one off doesn't sound too bad but having extra sessions as well is quite expensive especially as it might not even work! How many sessions do they say u will need? 

Charbaby - I think I would go mad if I didn't use OPK but if it's less stressful for u then it might be worthwhile x

I can't wait to get my bloods back...it's bank hol on Monday so I'll have to phone in Tues n hopefully they be bk! It's only CD5 for me so O is still about 10 days away - gosh its soo long :( 

FX we finally get BFP this month n can stop wishing our lives away lol x


----------



## Sophie2

hey everyone just learning how this all works my a/f is also due on the 9/14 

i have a question i was thinking of buying opk from walmart but ive never used one was wondering if someone may explain or :help: i want to make sure i do this right im expected to O tomorrow or sometime this week i haven't even felt cramps or anything yet =( so i wanna test to see if i am O thanks ladies BABY DUST to all


----------



## charbaby

Hi Sophie, If you are going to use opks I would get them today, they say best time to test is between 11 and 4. You get your peak around 24 hours befor O thats why I suggest you get them today if your expecting to O tomorrow. x


----------



## Sophie2

I wanna take one today I haven't even felt cramps or anything so I think this months is a bust for me :/

I took one yesterday and my line wasn't as dark as the comparing line but I was wondering if that was a good sign that a line even showed cuz I've seen some pictured where a line didnt even show


----------



## HopeforFuture

charbaby said:


> Hey Ladies hope your all well?
> I have changed the name again!
> I wonder how many times I will change it till I can leave this group behind? :/
> I mean that in a good way (bfp style) :D
> I am finding it hard to decide wether to stick to the no opk month again? even tho last time seemed way more stress free and stuff, I find it hard to not no if i have O'd or not? I might just get a few and test around the end of the week just to be sure, O should be thursday/friday coming. x

You can't leave us Char, even when you get your BFP! This is your group! 

The no OPK thing is up to you. I remember you said how relaxed you felt last cycle, which can't be a bad thing. I'm not going to use them anymore. It's confirmed - my Clearblue OPK reader was faulty and giving me false negatives! I have lost faith in OPKs now and will stick to observing my CM and BD every 2 days.

If you like Char, I will go cold turkey on the OPKs with you this cycle? We strong ladies CAN STICK IT OUT TOGETHER!!!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Sophie2 said:


> I wanna take one today I haven't even felt cramps or anything so I think this months is a bust for me :/
> 
> I took one yesterday and my line wasn't as dark as the comparing line but I was wondering if that was a good sign that a line even showed cuz I've seen some pictured where a line didnt even show

Sophie - If its any help, my second line is never quite as strong as the control line, and I O every month. 

Its a good sign to see a line at all - I get lines that grow gradually darker until O is confirmed. Then LH hits its peak and I get no line after that. if it gets darker tomorrow, you're getting closer - if there's no line at all tomorrow, your LH will have dipped like it's supposed to and your LH surge was today (meaning you will probably O tomorrow) x


----------



## charbaby

HopeforFuture said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies hope your all well?
> I have changed the name again!
> I wonder how many times I will change it till I can leave this group behind? :/
> I mean that in a good way (bfp style) :D
> I am finding it hard to decide wether to stick to the no opk month again? even tho last time seemed way more stress free and stuff, I find it hard to not no if i have O'd or not? I might just get a few and test around the end of the week just to be sure, O should be thursday/friday coming. x
> 
> You can't leave us Char, even when you get your BFP! This is your group!
> 
> The no OPK thing is up to you. I remember you said how relaxed you felt last cycle, which can't be a bad thing. I'm not going to use them anymore. It's confirmed - my Clearblue OPK reader was faulty and giving me false negatives! I have lost faith in OPKs now and will stick to observing my CM and BD every 2 days.
> 
> If you like Char, I will go cold turkey on the OPKs with you this cycle? We strong ladies CAN STICK IT OUT TOGETHER!!!Click to expand...

I wouldn't leave forever Just would be nice to join or start a new thread for first trimester :D 
Maybe one day soon x
No opks together? Sounds like a plan!!! xxx


----------



## HopeforFuture

charbaby said:


> HopeforFuture said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies hope your all well?
> I have changed the name again!
> I wonder how many times I will change it till I can leave this group behind? :/
> I mean that in a good way (bfp style) :D
> I am finding it hard to decide wether to stick to the no opk month again? even tho last time seemed way more stress free and stuff, I find it hard to not no if i have O'd or not? I might just get a few and test around the end of the week just to be sure, O should be thursday/friday coming. x
> 
> You can't leave us Char, even when you get your BFP! This is your group!
> 
> The no OPK thing is up to you. I remember you said how relaxed you felt last cycle, which can't be a bad thing. I'm not going to use them anymore. It's confirmed - my Clearblue OPK reader was faulty and giving me false negatives! I have lost faith in OPKs now and will stick to observing my CM and BD every 2 days.
> 
> If you like Char, I will go cold turkey on the OPKs with you this cycle? We strong ladies CAN STICK IT OUT TOGETHER!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't leave forever Just would be nice to join or start a new thread for first trimester :D
> Maybe one day soon x
> No opks together? Sounds like a plan!!! xxxClick to expand...

I know how you feel. I'm afraid I've gotten to the point where I don't believe I'll achieve my BFP, but it really would be so nice to be able to leave TTC and join 1st trimester!

I really hope we can both get there soon!


----------



## lilydaisical

Bumpbananas said:


> Good luck on this one Char!
> Hope, darn it! big hugs
> Lily, sounds promising have you tested yet?
> 
> My acupuncture is 45 quid first session and 25 thereafter not sure what I'm gonna do yet may be monthly or biweekly now on quite high doses of b vitamins and Angus castus also really hope it all makes a difference

I've tested a few times, but each time BFN. I'm currently 6 days late, and no sign of AF or BFP.


----------



## Sophie2

Hope for future thank you so much I can't believe that opk was giving false results im happy you caught on to it ima try today another one and see what happens and thank you for clearing it up for me I feel like I'm a step closer to understanding these things :)


----------



## Bumpbananas

lilydaisical said:


> Bumpbananas said:
> 
> 
> Good luck on this one Char!
> Hope, darn it! big hugs
> Lily, sounds promising have you tested yet?
> 
> My acupuncture is 45 quid first session and 25 thereafter not sure what I'm gonna do yet may be monthly or biweekly now on quite high doses of b vitamins and Angus castus also really hope it all makes a difference
> 
> I've tested a few times, but each time BFN. I'm currently 6 days late, and no sign of AF or BFP.Click to expand...

Wow!!!! do you think you might be pregnant? Any symptoms??? or do you think another explanation? Good luck hun


----------



## HopeforFuture

Sophie2 said:


> Hope for future thank you so much I can't believe that opk was giving false results im happy you caught on to it ima try today another one and see what happens and thank you for clearing it up for me I feel like I'm a step closer to understanding these things :)

I couldn't believe it either! I had used CB OPKs with no problems for 9 months, bought a new pack which contained a new reader and ever since I started using that pack I didn't get 1 potitive result! I thought I was broken coz of exercising/stressing/just generally not Oing as I haven't exactly had the best of luck TTC!!! Then it clicked one day that -OPKs started the month I started using the new pack. My day 21 progesterone test confirmed I did O this cycle around when I thought I did. 

I recommend OPKs as they give you peace of mind - they're really useful for tying all of the natural signs together - the mittelschmerz, if you get them, and the EWCM. I know how everything works with me now so am not too sad at the thought of not using them anymore. 

I'll just have to make sure I regularly BD - such a shame! :haha:


----------



## charbaby

OMG so pissed right now, a so called friend took it apon her self to send me a picture message this morning ... wait for it....... OF A CLEAR BLUE PREGNANCY TEST SAYIN 3 WEEKS PLUS! why she felt the need to share this with me I will never no :(


----------



## HopeforFuture

charbaby said:


> OMG so pissed right now, a so called friend took it apon her self to send me a picture message this morning ... wait for it....... OF A CLEAR BLUE PREGNANCY TEST SAYIN 3 WEEKS PLUS! why she felt the need to share this with me I will never no :(

Oh Char... sometimes in the excitement friends just don't think. 

One of my best friends sent me a card with a big picture of her newborn baby on the front when she knew we'd been trying for a while. That hurt me but she didn't mean to.

Does she know you are struggling Char?


----------



## Sophie2

yea i think they are useful its just i dont think i know how toread them right and i know its pretty basic just have to look at the line but i feel like sometimes becuase i want it so bad i start seeing something that isnt there like yea the line may be there but it may not be as dark as its soposed to be and but i will see when i go in on the 7th for bloodwork and then ima see if i can but the opk with the circle instead of lines lol 

come on you know you love bd =) or atleast he does lol jk :happydance:


----------



## Sophie2

hey Char 

dont feel to bad shes prob. just as excited as we would be it just sucks cause we really want it and its seems like it wont happen be happy for her =) and dont give up girl !!


----------



## Bumpbananas

charbaby said:


> OMG so pissed right now, a so called friend took it apon her self to send me a picture message this morning ... wait for it....... OF A CLEAR BLUE PREGNANCY TEST SAYIN 3 WEEKS PLUS! why she felt the need to share this with me I will never no :(

Big hugs chick...Sorry you are feeling down.. Baby brain does she have maybe? 

One of my mates is 4 months and as each month passes I feel more n more behind.... can u believe she wasn't even trying and fell whilst being on the pill!!!!:nope: x


----------



## charbaby

Thanks everyone, bet I sound like a right bitch! I was just upset yesterday as she knows how we been struggling and how long everythings been taking and she hasnt even been trying she just got caught straight away :/. The amount of times I have stared at the clear blue digis praying for it to come up like that is unreal so to have it shoved in my face wasn't nice x


----------



## Sophie2

hey Char, 

yea it sucks and you werent being a bitch just upset becasue of how hard its been :hugs: yourll get there when my sister told me she was pregnent i was so hurt like how the heck did it happen to you before me and i want it more then she did and then she would send me pics of her belly on purpose but i stayed positive i was hurting on the inside because it wasnt fair.. my sister never did have her baby she had an abortion abd that mad me hurt even more but you have to stay strong for yourself and never doubt it wont happen


----------



## HopeforFuture

charbaby said:


> Thanks everyone, bet I sound like a right bitch! I was just upset yesterday as she knows how we been struggling and how long everythings been taking and she hasnt even been trying she just got caught straight away :/. The amount of times I have stared at the clear blue digis praying for it to come up like that is unreal so to have it shoved in my face wasn't nice x

Not at all! My friend's card went straight in the bin - that made me feel horrible but it was just an instantaneous reaction to the shock.

We'll get there somehow...


----------



## bubbles81

i know how u feel Charbaby...Today I heard that one of my friends is 2 months pregnant n while Im happy for her, it did make me feel sad as I want a BFP so badly :( Noone knows we are TTC so noone can purposely make me feel bad but it doesnt stop me feeling down when I see/hear of everyone having babies! x


----------



## charbaby

Its just hard watching everyone around getting pregnant, when its all I want, My nan let slip last night that my older sister is pregnant again only around 5 weeks gone at the mo thats prob why she is keeping it to herself for the moment and shes prob dreading telling me, which makes me feel bad cus its not her fault she has no problems concieving and its not like I can expect everyone to not have babies around me while I am trying :(


----------



## Jingles23

Pretty sure this is not the month for us :(
12 dpo today. Af due Saturday. None of my usual preggo symptoms. Blah.


----------



## bubbles81

:hugs: to u Jingles...dont give up yet tho - if AF hasnt arrived then u are still in with a chance! x

Charbaby - where u upto i ur cycle? How u feeling today?

ATM im on CD10 so its kinda boring. In the next few days ill start worrying about O n trying to catch it!

How is everyone else? x


----------



## BerlinBetty

Hello! AF due Sept. 11th, I'm 3 dpo. Feeling very crampy and bloated, tender bb's and backache. FX for a :bfp:! This is my first cycle ttc. We have an 8 year old and have finally gotten around to expanding the family. We're both 29, married for 9 years, and really haven't felt the pressure to try for more kidlets. But it's on like Donkey Kong now!


----------



## charbaby

bubbles81 said:


> :hugs: to u Jingles...dont give up yet tho - if AF hasnt arrived then u are still in with a chance! x
> 
> Charbaby - where u upto i ur cycle? How u feeling today?
> 
> ATM im on CD10 so its kinda boring. In the next few days ill start worrying about O n trying to catch it!
> 
> How is everyone else? x

CD14 today hun, having signs of O, Lots of ewcm so hopeful that i am Oing today :D AF due 14th September. xx


----------



## bubbles81

Goodluck Charbaby! I prob wont O til cd15 or 16 so AF could come anywhere between 18th and 22nd Sept...hopefully i will have a better idea when O is confirmed x


----------



## Jingles23

Good luck Char!! Hope this is your month!!

Af got me this morning. :cry: Not surprised at all though. Had a little cry last night but feeling a little more hopeful for next month. Hubby and I had a little chat last night about how much bd'ing we need to be doing. Hubby was under the impression that once was enough. :dohh:


----------



## charbaby

Jingles23 said:


> Good luck Char!! Hope this is your month!!
> 
> Af got me this morning. :cry: Not surprised at all though. Had a little cry last night but feeling a little more hopeful for next month. Hubby and I had a little chat last night about how much bd'ing we need to be doing. Hubby was under the impression that once was enough. :dohh:

Sorry AF got you :hugs::hugs:
I always have to fight the tears away when AF arrives, for me it just gets harder and harder to cope with every month she arrives! :( xxx


----------



## bubbles81

Sorry AF got u Jingles :hugs:
Me n OH have also had one of them chats about BD (a few of them actually)! He knows how much it hurts when I get AF n he wants a BFP too so he tries his best to make me feel better n a few times we've talked about 'trying more' next time but when it comes to it forcing BD isn't as much fun n we tend to miss one day which turns out to be the most important day! This month we are goin to try n hit O lol x


----------



## Jingles23

I know what you mean Char. My sister just announced her pregnancy and my sis-in-law is due soon. I just feel like I'm getting left behind and it's getting harder and harder to not be pregnant. And then there is the added stress of having had miscarriages.


----------



## charbaby

BUBBLES, how much do you bed? If you dont mind me asking LOL x


----------



## bubbles81

I agree with u Charbaby - it defo gets harder but then on the other hand I've come to expect AF now...it's like I feel like a BFP is never going to come my way :( I never imagined it would be do hard especially since i got pregnant so easily with my 2 children n MC...I don't know wats going wrong this time but I'm sure it's got something to go with MC :( x


----------



## charbaby

Jingles23 said:


> I know what you mean Char. My sister just announced her pregnancy and my sis-in-law is due soon. I just feel like I'm getting left behind and it's getting harder and harder to not be pregnant. And then there is the added stress of having had miscarriages.

I have been surrounding by pregnant people since we started ttc back in Jan 2011, soon as someone pops theres out another one is sharing there news of there own! x


----------



## charbaby

bubbles81 said:


> I agree with u Charbaby - it defo gets harder but then on the other hand I've come to expect AF now...it's like I feel like a BFP is never going to come my way :( I never imagined it would be do hard especially since i got pregnant so easily with my 2 children n MC...I don't know wats going wrong this time but I'm sure it's got something to go with MC :( x

I have pcos so I know why its taking me so long, even tho its still really hard its easier knowing what is stopping me if you know what i mean x


----------



## bubbles81

charbaby said:


> BUBBLES, how much do you bed? If you dont mind me asking LOL x

Lol I don't mind u asking  We only BD about once a week but around O we try to BD every day for 4 days...OH hates that we have to tho n by about the 3rd day we miss a day...O seems to be later so this month in going to start a day or 2 late n maybe only BD for 3 days but im scared of missin O! How often do u BD? x


----------



## charbaby

bubbles81 said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> BUBBLES, how much do you bed? If you dont mind me asking LOL x
> 
> Lol I don't mind u asking  We only BD about once a week but around O we try to BD every day for 4 days...OH hates that we have to tho n by about the 3rd day we miss a day...O seems to be later so this month in going to start a day or 2 late n maybe only BD for 3 days but im scared of missin O! How often do u BD? xClick to expand...

We used bed everyday! Lol but we have cut down now:blush:
We dtd every other day from when af has gone up until she arrives.
This way if my body releases an egg we should catch it, for me its just a waiting game because never know for definate if I have O'd or not :/ x


----------



## bubbles81

I would happily BD every day but OH wouldn't lol Does PCOS stop u from Oing regular? x


----------



## charbaby

bubbles81 said:


> I would happily BD every day but OH wouldn't lol Does PCOS stop u from Oing regular? x

its different for everyone but yeah the main prob with it is not ovulating at all :( x


----------



## bubbles81

:hugs: do u chart do that u know when u have O'd? At least u have a massive chance of catching that egg when ur does come with all that BD lol x


----------



## charbaby

bubbles81 said:


> :hugs: do u chart do that u know when u have O'd? At least u have a massive chance of catching that egg when ur does come with all that BD lol x

No i dont chart, I may start thinking about doing this if af comes again in september. I have to go back to fertilty clinic then to start on chlomid if no pregnancy by then. After having my op in June it was supposed to highten my fertility but im on my 3rd cycle since then and nothing yet but fxd for this month xx


----------



## lilydaisical

Bumpbananas said:


> lilydaisical said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumpbananas said:
> 
> 
> Good luck on this one Char!
> Hope, darn it! big hugs
> Lily, sounds promising have you tested yet?
> 
> My acupuncture is 45 quid first session and 25 thereafter not sure what I'm gonna do yet may be monthly or biweekly now on quite high doses of b vitamins and Angus castus also really hope it all makes a difference
> 
> I've tested a few times, but each time BFN. I'm currently 6 days late, and no sign of AF or BFP.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!!!! do you think you might be pregnant? Any symptoms??? or do you think another explanation? Good luck hunClick to expand...

Not sure... I'm now 11 days late and still no sign of AF... A few days before AF was due, I was feeling these weird twinges in my lower abdomen, like someone was twanging a rubber band in there or something. Lately I've been getting a little more emotional than I normally am, feeling constantly sick, falling asleep at all times of the day, had some very LIGHT(amount) light(shade)-brown spotting a few days ago, etc., but those could all be PMS. I'm just sort of waiting it out at this point.


----------



## Bumpbananas

Wow what suspense Lily!!! Fx for you and everyone else this next round really hope it's a lucky round xx

Just to update on my acupuncture. I had it on Tuesday and understood it takes a while to take effect but since Friday i have been feeling very relaxed and more upbeat with more motivation and energy... Yay :) !! I'm hoping it's sorting my hormones out... It could all be in my head though but I don't care if it works lol. Much fewer symptoms so far this month fx I don't get the massive hormone symptoms of other months. Ive decided to have acu weekly as I feel so much better with more energy it is a lot of money so i can only really afford acu for a month or so to try to get my hormones back to what they need to be for me to ovulate. Dr apt on Thursday this week too. I conceived my ds the following cycle after just one round of acupuncture a few years ago. Im not sure acu is for everyone but it seems to help me. Fx I o this month and catch eggy!! I'm temping also this month but so far temps been a little erratic so i guess my body still seems a bit off then! xxx


----------



## kirsty_lamb

Hello, may I join in?! ttc number 2, 4th cycle. AF will be due 15th of September! This month we used pre-seed and OPKs... hoping they helped!!!!


----------



## charbaby

kirsty_lamb said:


> Hello, may I join in?! ttc number 2, 4th cycle. AF will be due 15th of September! This month we used pre-seed and OPKs... hoping they helped!!!!


hi :thumbup: 
Good Luck x


----------



## lilydaisical

Best of luck, Bumbananas! I'm still 15 days late. It's just getting more and more frustrating!!!


----------



## charbaby

lilydaisical said:


> Best of luck, Bumbananas! I'm still 15 days late. It's just getting more and more frustrating!!!

Do you normally have regular cycles? If you do have you been to the doctors to see whats wrong? x


----------



## charbaby

CD18 today these next two weeks will hopefully go quick. Hate all the waiting


----------



## lilydaisical

charbaby said:


> lilydaisical said:
> 
> 
> Best of luck, Bumbananas! I'm still 15 days late. It's just getting more and more frustrating!!!
> 
> Do you normally have regular cycles? If you do have you been to the doctors to see whats wrong? xClick to expand...

I normally do have regular cycles, yeah. Some people in my family have recently told me that they've gone without AF for a month or two when they were my age, and that it just happens from time to time. The only doctor I can really go to at this time is booked for over a month.


----------



## charbaby

lilydaisical said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilydaisical said:
> 
> 
> Best of luck, Bumbananas! I'm still 15 days late. It's just getting more and more frustrating!!!
> 
> Do you normally have regular cycles? If you do have you been to the doctors to see whats wrong? xClick to expand...
> 
> I normally do have regular cycles, yeah. Some people in my family have recently told me that they've gone without AF for a month or two when they were my age, and that it just happens from time to time. The only doctor I can really go to at this time is booked for over a month.Click to expand...

if you dont mind me asking how old are you and where do you live?


----------



## lilydaisical

charbaby said:


> lilydaisical said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilydaisical said:
> 
> 
> Best of luck, Bumbananas! I'm still 15 days late. It's just getting more and more frustrating!!!
> 
> Do you normally have regular cycles? If you do have you been to the doctors to see whats wrong? xClick to expand...
> 
> I normally do have regular cycles, yeah. Some people in my family have recently told me that they've gone without AF for a month or two when they were my age, and that it just happens from time to time. The only doctor I can really go to at this time is booked for over a month.Click to expand...
> 
> if you dont mind me asking how old are you and where do you live?Click to expand...

20 and in a super rural area in WV. Gonna try the health department tomorrow, though, even though they've been pretty booked lately.


----------



## charbaby

lilydaisical said:


> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilydaisical said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilydaisical said:
> 
> 
> Best of luck, Bumbananas! I'm still 15 days late. It's just getting more and more frustrating!!!
> 
> Do you normally have regular cycles? If you do have you been to the doctors to see whats wrong? xClick to expand...
> 
> I normally do have regular cycles, yeah. Some people in my family have recently told me that they've gone without AF for a month or two when they were my age, and that it just happens from time to time. The only doctor I can really go to at this time is booked for over a month.Click to expand...
> 
> if you dont mind me asking how old are you and where do you live?Click to expand...
> 
> 20 and in a super rural area in WV. Gonna try the health department tomorrow, though, even though they've been pretty booked lately.Click to expand...

I was wondering where you lived because not being able to get into the doctors for over a month seemed along time but I am from the uk so different here. good luck with the health department :thumbup:


----------



## charbaby

Omg i cant believe it, a/f not due till friday but did a cheapie test this morning and there was a line!!! o/h wasn't happy with that test so made me do a clear blue digi and it came up pregnant 1-2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't take it in were soooo Happy :D :D :D :D


----------



## charbaby

EXCITED pics a bit blurry but think you can still see :D
 



Attached Files:







426.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## bubbles81

Charbaby - I am soo happy for you! Congratulations!! It just goes to show that it can happen for some of us coz I was really startin to give up hope..did u do anythin different this month? xxx


----------



## charbaby

bubbles81 said:


> Charbaby - I am soo happy for you! Congratulations!! It just goes to show that it can happen for some of us coz I was really startin to give up hope..did u do anythin different this month? xxx

Thank you so much, No didnt do anything dif, just dtd ever other day from end of period. I put it down to the lap n dye, hystereoscopy and o drilling i had done in June xxxx


----------



## HopeforFuture

Congrats Charbaby!!! 

You're a couple of weeks ahead of me in the no OPK cycle. I'm almost on O day, but not quite. xx


----------



## wamommy

Charbaby, I have been checking back and checking back each month HOPING to see this news from you!! I"m over the moon for your family :D Gigantic congratulations, and a happy and healthy 9 (well, 8) months!!!!

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Oh wow Charbaby!! What wonderful news - huge congratulations! You must be over the moon completely :cloud9:


----------



## charbaby

I been checking back all day to see if you ladies have been on. Thanks for the congrats its still so sureal at the moment :D xxxxx


----------



## charbaby

Morning everyone hope all is well :D x


----------



## Jingles23

Oh wow Char!!!!! Congratulations!!! Such wonderful news!


----------



## Bumpbananas

charbaby said:


> EXCITED pics a bit blurry but think you can still see :D

Fabulous fabulous news ive only just seen and I'm made up for you Char me n I suspect lots of us on this post have been really rooting for you yay :happydance: xx


----------



## charbaby

Thank you so much everyone, Its been so amazing to read all the congratulations. I just hope that those of you still waiting for a bfp will be joining me soon xxx


----------



## Mischa90

Congratzzzzzz char sooo happpy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

XXX


----------



## finallyready

Hi Ladies - congrats to those that have their BFPs! I just got my period back last month after BFing my DD for 8 months. My brother is getting married next summer so this was my only shot for trying for my second. If it doesn't happen this month then we will start trying a bit more seriously in December. (I don't want to be due with the baby during his wedding since I am in it and he is a 4hr plane ride away)

My AF is due Sep 14 so I am trying my hardest to not test until she is late. I think I am going to test Sat AM. I only have 1 test and don't want to waste it. I've been creeping the 2 week wait sec for a week now. It is so hard to not test, so hopefully I can join you ladies for the next couple days until then. I hate not knowing!! I have been having symptoms so not sure what it all could mean.


----------



## Trissy

charbaby said:


> EXCITED pics a bit blurry but think you can still see :D

Congrats on your bfp Charbaby!! I was just thinking about this thread and was wondering how you were doing. I'm so happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## charbaby

I was just looking at my homepage and realised the date I joined was the 25th may 2011, and my estimated due date for little one is 25th may 2013, had to share this because thought it was a little strange lol! x


----------



## SiBelle

Charbaby, so happy for you!! 
Fingers crossed for everyone else.

I got my :bfp: this morning! I hope it sticks!


----------



## finallyready

Congrats! I like this thread...it seems really lucky :)


----------



## pinkhope

Soooo happy for you char ... I've been checking back every few days and am so thrilled for you!!!!


----------



## charbaby

Sibelle congrats on your bfp too!!!
And everyone else thanks im just so happy at the mo feels like im floating on cloud 9 x


----------



## charbaby

Got my first docs appointment today at 2, me and o/h are so excited silly really lol but hoping they sort me an early scan out xx


----------



## charbaby

Had my scan they couldnt actually see anything so did my blood work and hcg levels were at 490 which she said is normal for around 3/4 weeks gone. So she said she isnt worried there was nothing on the scan yet as most of the time its 5/6 weeks before they can see sack have to go back for repeated bloods in 48 hours x


----------



## charbaby

Well going to have my bloods re took today fingers crossed my hcg is doubling and all is ok :D. How is everyone else? been quiet for a few days!!! xx


----------



## bubbles81

Hey Charbaby good luck with your bloods! Im sure ull be fine...r u going to have another scan in a couple of weeks?

Im 11dpo today and am expecting AF on Monday as LP was 16 days last month! Had some twinge like pulling pains at the very bottom of my stomach at 9dpo and am hoping it was implantation but not gettin my hopes up too much this month x


----------



## charbaby

HCG was 1500 so it had tripled! well happy with that. the nurse said its great news and booked me in for another scan on 9th october x


----------



## wamommy

Great numbers, Char!! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Bumpbananas

charbaby said:


> HCG was 1500 so it had tripled! well happy with that. the nurse said its great news and booked me in for another scan on 9th october x

V v exciting char great signs :thumbup:. Gave up trying this month gave ourself a break :shrug: !!! Gonna try again in October


----------



## charbaby

thank you bumpbananas! :dust::dust: to you hope you get your bfp soon xxx


----------



## bubbles81

Thats great news Charbaby!

Ive been spotting for the last 2 days so am expecting AF 2moro...hoping for next month now x


----------



## Bumpbananas

bubbles81 said:


> Thats great news Charbaby!
> 
> Ive been spotting for the last 2 days so am expecting AF 2moro...hoping for next month now x

I just got af today bubbles so I'm cd1 good to hear you are or will be on a similar cycle .. Since hearing Char's great news and the fact I had a 30 day cycle last month (perhaps combination of depo finally wearing off and combination of fertility herbs and acupuncture).... With no painful symptoms either..:happydance: I'm feeling mega hopeful for October conception. Good luck to all of us ladies x


----------



## HopeforFuture

Good luck Bumpbananas for October!

I also started spotting today so I'll be on CD1 around the same time as you and bubbles. Good luck to all of us! :dust:


----------



## bubbles81

Bump & Hope - when are u both expecting O? 

Im on CD5 today n am happy that AF has gone! Im expecting O anytime between CD14 - CD18....I wish it would be regular so Id know exactly when to expect it! And then my LP will be anything from 14 - 16 days...

Goodluck to everyone x


----------



## Jingles23

I seem to be opposite of a bunch of you. 3 or 4 dpo right now. Normally my boobs start hurting around now but they started right after O this time. Not sure what that means.


----------



## charbaby

Good luck ladies thinking of you all :D xx


----------



## Bumpbananas

bubbles81 said:


> Bump & Hope - when are u both expecting O?
> 
> Im on CD5 today n am happy that AF has gone! Im expecting O anytime between CD14 - CD18....I wish it would be regular so Id know exactly when to expect it! And then my LP will be anything from 14 - 16 days...
> 
> Goodluck to everyone x

This is what I don't know... When o will be! Hoping tc a girl so want to get in there before I get a near positive opk, if the method works!! :shrug: reckon I might ov around 15 or 16 dpo so gonna start bedding a week today then stop by Sunday. It's exciting again after taking last month off x


----------



## HopeforFuture

bubbles81 said:


> Bump & Hope - when are u both expecting O?
> 
> Im on CD5 today n am happy that AF has gone! Im expecting O anytime between CD14 - CD18....I wish it would be regular so Id know exactly when to expect it! And then my LP will be anything from 14 - 16 days...
> 
> Goodluck to everyone x

I'm on CD4 today, with O between CD15-17

I've got an appointment with the gyno on Monday. I reckon I'm either going to be turned away, booked in for a laparoscopy or put on Clomid - I am so scared of what's going to happen. I can't believe its come to this. TTC is HARD...


Good luck ladies! xx


----------



## bubbles81

Goodluck at ur gyno app Hope! I agree TTC is defo hard. How long have u been TTC? My GP told me last wk that cant be referred until been tryin for 18 months! (its been 10 month since MC) She has checked all my bloods n they were good, n shes sending me for a scan to check ovaries, etc but after that ill have to wait as there will be nothin else she can do til can refer me to specialist x

Bump - goodluck with the plan for a girl. Id love another boy but am at the point where id be over the moon for anything healthy right now lol x

CD8 for me so am just waiting for O.

Good luck ladies x


----------



## Bumpbananas

Jingles23 said:


> I seem to be opposite of a bunch of you. 3 or 4 dpo right now. Normally my boobs start hurting around now but they started right after O this time. Not sure what that means.

Fx for you jingles x


----------



## Bumpbananas

HopeforFuture said:


> bubbles81 said:
> 
> 
> Bump & Hope - when are u both expecting O?
> 
> Im on CD5 today n am happy that AF has gone! Im expecting O anytime between CD14 - CD18....I wish it would be regular so Id know exactly when to expect it! And then my LP will be anything from 14 - 16 days...
> 
> Goodluck to everyone x
> 
> I'm on CD4 today, with O between CD15-17
> 
> I've got an appointment with the gyno on Monday. I reckon I'm either going to be turned away, booked in for a laparoscopy or put on Clomid - I am so scared of what's going to happen. I can't believe its come to this. TTC is HARD...
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies! xxClick to expand...

Good luck for tomorrow's appointment Hun it is hard eh. Let us know how it goes I hope they give you the help you want x


----------



## Bumpbananas

bubbles81 said:


> Goodluck at ur gyno app Hope! I agree TTC is defo hard. How long have u been TTC? My GP told me last wk that cant be referred until been tryin for 18 months! (its been 10 month since MC) She has checked all my bloods n they were good, n shes sending me for a scan to check ovaries, etc but after that ill have to wait as there will be nothin else she can do til can refer me to specialist x
> 
> Bump - goodluck with the plan for a girl. Id love another boy but am at the point where id be over the moon for anything healthy right now lol x
> 
> CD8 for me so am just waiting for O.
> 
> Good luck ladies x

18 months is a blimmin joke :growlmad: makes me frustrated !!! I will be nearly 35 if I'm still trying after 18 months... Tho I suspect I will be lucky and it won't take that long fx anyway a long way to go for me another 12 months to go x


----------



## HopeforFuture

Thank you ladies for your well wishes - it means a lot! I will let you know how the app went tomorrow xxx


----------



## Jingles23

7 or 8 dpo now. Bbs still sore and had a bout of nausea this morning. Hoping this is it.

HopeforFuture, hope your appt goes well. 18 months is ridiculous! I always thought it was just a year.


----------



## HopeforFuture

Well ladies, the appointment went well. I've been booked in for a HSG next cycle, which will be 3-4 weeks away. We're moving forward!


----------



## Jingles23

Yay!! That's good news!!


----------



## HopeforFuture

It is good news! I'm bricking it already though about the procedure though! I REALLY REALLY REALLY want a BFP this cycle!


----------



## bubbles81

Hey everyone 
I thought it was a year for a referal as well...am really gutted to be honest but nothin i can do. At least ive hd my bloods checked n she referred me for a scan so thats a step foward i suppose x

Hope - im really pleased that ur app went well x

Jingles - good luck x

Im on CD14 today n waiting for O...could be anytime in the next couple of days...was on CD18 last month so hoping its not that late again! Signs are looking good so hoping it is today or 2moro x


----------



## Bumpbananas

Good luck with hsg jingles

Bubbles you must be on the 2ww then now like me. Whens ur af due? I put off having bloods done last month but might do it this month i think need to get it booked for day 21. fx for this for us this month!!! Anyone else on this thread on or coming up to 2 ww?


----------



## HopeforFuture

Yups! I'm on CD15 and I can feel O coming on - I'll be in the TWW from Saturday I think.

FXd for everyone!!! xxx


----------



## Bumpbananas

HopeforFuture said:


> Yups! I'm on CD15 and I can feel O coming on - I'll be in the TWW from Saturday I think.
> 
> FXd for everyone!!! xxx

YAy glad you r jjoining :thumbup: I agree with you hope I am so hoping and wanting bfp this month tho think i bedded 3 or 4 days before my predicted potential o so a smallish chance for me but I am still hopeful. Yeh fxd xxx


----------



## HopeforFuture

I'm only hoping for it this month more than any other month so that I don't have to go through the HSG! Lol!

I'm currently BDing every 2 days in the hope of catching eggy! I can feel that O hasn't happened yet but still getting plenty of practice in for when it does happen! :haha:


----------



## Jingles23

Af showed this weekend. :(
We're going to take a break until January. Going to work on losing weight in the hopes that will help.
Good luck!!


----------



## bubbles81

Bump - I'm on cd18 so am prob in the 2ww...don't know for sure tho! I started my temping on cd10 but messed it up on cd15 n 16 so have stopped now. I got a positive opk on cd15 n cp was fertile so I have prob O'd...cp was defo less fertile by cd17. Based on a long cycle I'd guess AF will be due around 23rd. How many dpo are u n when is AF due?

Hope - good luck with O...hope u catch that egg

Jingles - I'm really sooty AF got u...it's really hard all this TTC. I think I'm goin to stop temping for abit...might even stop the opk

Good luck everyone x


----------



## HopeforFuture

Sorry Jingles :hugs:

Thanks Bubbles - I hope you did too!

I've stopped OPKs as I was getting fed up with the clinical-ness and analysis of what should be a great experience. I just go by my natural signs now. Nothing seems to work for me so cutting down on the amount of over-thinking I do in this TTC game can't hurt now can it?!


----------



## Bumpbananas

Sorry to hear this Jingles. I found it was good to have a break last month as it gave me a break of pressure of timing and also cos I felt my body still had depo lurking !!!! Think my oh needed it more than me though. Like bubbles I find temping pressurised and though I have my thermometer I've not used it properly yet.


----------



## Bumpbananas

bubbles81 said:


> Bump - I'm on cd18 so am prob in the 2ww...don't know for sure tho! I started my temping on cd10 but messed it up on cd15 n 16 so have stopped now. I got a positive opk on cd15 n cp was fertile so I have prob O'd...cp was defo less fertile by cd17. Based on a long cycle I'd guess AF will be due around 23rd. How many dpo are u n when is AF due?
> 
> Hope - good luck with O...hope u catch that egg
> 
> Jingles - I'm really sooty AF got u...it's really hard all this TTC. I think I'm goin to stop temping for abit...might even stop the opk
> 
> Good luck everyone x

Hiya bubbles a bit like you I'm never entirely sure when I o'd. Had near positive cd 13 then negative and noticed I felt irritable on the sunday and relaxed Monday so I guess I o'd on Sunday 6th or Monday 7th?? Which may mean af due a week today around 22nd oct.... Really want this months try to work!!! Hope this next week goes by quickly :wacko: good luck to us all xx


----------



## Bumpbananas

HopeforFuture said:


> I'm only hoping for it this month more than any other month so that I don't have to go through the HSG! Lol!
> 
> I'm currently BDing every 2 days in the hope of catching eggy! I can feel that O hasn't happened yet but still getting plenty of practice in for when it does happen! :haha:

Fx for you Hope for this month.. How do you notice when you haven't o yet? Hope u don't mind me asking I'm just asking say think might learn from what u say though I know we r all different I'm still interested.. If u don't mind sharing that xx


----------



## HopeforFuture

Of course not Bumpbananas!

I get something called mittelschmerz which is aching in my ovaries prior to O. I also get lots of fertile CM. After I've Od I don't ache anymore and my CM dries up. xx


----------



## charbaby

Hey ladies just checking in to see how your all doing? got my fxd for all of you xxxxxxx


----------



## Bumpbananas

charbaby said:


> Hey ladies just checking in to see how your all doing? got my fxd for all of you xxxxxxx

Got a really good feeling about this month had some tiny red spots on loo paper today (7/8 days post ov) and lots of the usual symptoms I seem to get loads! Big fx xx


----------



## Bumpbananas

HopeforFuture said:


> Of course not Bumpbananas!
> 
> I get something called mittelschmerz which is aching in my ovaries prior to O. I also get lots of fertile CM. After I've Od I don't ache anymore and my CM dries up. xx

Thanks hope:hugs: my cm is vast now and creamy sorry if tmi and I'm still achy xx


----------



## bubbles81

Hey ladies 
Hope ur all ok! Ive not been on for a while...im kinda takin a break from all the pressure that symptom spotting gives me! Not been temping but based on a positive opk im prob about 9dpo. 

How is this month goin for u? x


----------



## bubbles81

Bump and Hope - where r u upto in ur cycles?? Im thinking that af is due anytime soon for us n am hoping it stays away n we all get a BFP!! Im expecting AF on Tues/Weds at the latest...have any of u tested?? x


----------



## HopeforFuture

Hi Bubbles!

I'm on CD26 with AF due Tues-Fri. I think I'm out this month already as I've not had any symptoms.

I wouldn't test until past due date - I can't bear to get my hopes up anymore!

How are you? xx


----------



## Bumpbananas

Good luck to you both hope and bubbles we need a bfp soon great to hear from you ... I don't blame u guys not testing yet I just can't resist :dohh:

I'm gutted as had gotten my hopes up this month owing to all my symptoms and fact i got red blood on tp around 7dpo... But been testing and getting bfns daily for last 3 days (I think I'm 12 dpo today) and believe I'm out as I got bfp earlier think around 11dpo last time when i was preg with ds and i just read stats which told me that c. 84% of pregnant women get bfp on urine test by 12 dpo and I used the mega sensitive test. I am going to forget about this month now. And move on to next month but can't ignore how peed off and gutted I feel I was just so hoping to try to have a July baba.... I really wish I hadn't had that 2nd depo provera shot still I shud prob feel lucky that I'm in good health etc but I'm still peed off at the moment...:cry: xx


----------



## bubbles81

Hope - I haven't tested either...I'm havin a stress free month so won't test until at least wed/thurs! I don't have much of a chance this month as we don't BD enuff around O but I suppose there is always a chance  Don't worry about ur lack of symptoms - I didn't have any in my last pregnancy until about 14dpo n if I weren't looking I wouldn't have noticed them!

Bump - I totally understand how u feel! I got my hopes up a couple of months ago n I feel like my body played horrible tricks on me...that's part of the reason why I'm tryin to be more relaxed. I've stopped temping n I'm not really looking for symptoms...I did use opk tho. There's always still a chance tho so don't give up yet! On my last preg I'd got a BFN on 10dpo n 11dpo so I didn't test again n then AF dint show so an early BFN doesn't mean anythin!

Good luck to us all xxx


----------



## bubbles81

Bump and Hope - How r u both?

Im somewhere between 15dpo and 17dpo as i dont know whether i Od on day of +opk or 2 days later....kinda makes me think i shud have temped as at least id know where i was up to! Anyway im assuming ill spot today n get af 2moro...ive had a 16 day LP before so if i dont get af 2moro i will test on Thursday but im guessing i will have AF by then as we didnt BD much around the days i must of Od. I normally spot from 11/12dpo so at least that stayed away x


----------



## HopeforFuture

I'm good thank you Bubbles! :hugs:

How are you?

I'm on CD29 with no sign yet of :witch: but I feel like it'll happen anytime. I expected this though so I'm not upset about it. I'll try to book my HSG in once its started. At least I'm moving forward!


----------



## bubbles81

HopeforFuture said:


> I'm good thank you Bubbles! :hugs:
> 
> How are you?
> 
> I'm on CD29 with no sign yet of :witch: but I feel like it'll happen anytime. I expected this though so I'm not upset about it. I'll try to book my HSG in once its started. At least I'm moving forward!

Im good thanks...would rather know for sure when i O'd but to late now lol im on CD32 n ive had a couple of cycles this long before but would have spotted at least by today n get AF the next day but no sign of spotting yet. Tryin not to get my hopes up as ill only be more disappointed but the longer I have no spotting for the more i think it could be my month....then i remind myself that i dont have much chance this month anyway arrrggghhhh

Dont rule urself out yet! Do u spot before AF or does it just turn up? When will u test? x


----------



## HopeforFuture

Bubbles - my AFs do what they feel like. Sometimes I spot, sometimes I don't!

I know how you feel - I'm on CD30 today, expecting AF to show up, but it just hasn't! I've got the usual feeling I get before she shows, so my body's just playing cruel tricks on me!

I will test on CD32 (Fri) if AF hasn't shown by then. How about you?


----------



## bubbles81

I'm 16-18dpo today n no sign yet...I keep tellin myself I'm 16dpo as there is no point thinkin I'm more n then seein AF turn up! Ill prob test 2moro if AF doesn't show before then x


----------



## bubbles81

Hey ladies 
Just a little update to let u know I got my BFP last night! I'm soo happy!

I hope u ladies get urs real soon x


----------



## charbaby

bubbles81 said:


> Hey ladies
> Just a little update to let u know I got my BFP last night! I'm soo happy!
> 
> I hope u ladies get urs real soon x

Yay congrats bubbles!!!!! :D x


----------



## bubbles81

Thanks Charbaby! I was starting to think it would never happen...ill be even happier when I get to 8 wks but I prob won't stop worrying til 12 wks x


----------



## HopeforFuture

Yay Bubbles! Congratulations! 

Update from me - I'm now 3 days late and haven't been this late before but I am too scared to test in case it comes back BFN. I am going to test tomorrow. I can't let myself get excited about it in case its not to be this month.


----------



## bubbles81

Hope - I know exactly how u feel..I didn't test until later last night n I was between 17 n 19dpo! I was do worried I was getting my hopes up again to be disappointed. I'm so excited for u...we've shared this cycle n it would bd great to share a BFP with u as well! Wishing u lots of luck n please keep us updated x


----------



## charbaby

HopeforFuture said:


> Yay Bubbles! Congratulations!
> 
> Update from me - I'm now 3 days late and haven't been this late before but I am too scared to test in case it comes back BFN. I am going to test tomorrow. I can't let myself get excited about it in case its not to be this month.

Oh wow hope you get bfp to!! x


----------



## HopeforFuture

Thanks Bubbles and Char :hugs:

I didn't want to sound negative but after trying for so long its hard to get your hopes up! I am, I think, 17DPO. I will let you know. I would so love to join you girls! xx


----------



## charbaby

HopeforFuture said:


> Thanks Bubbles and Char :hugs:
> 
> I didn't want to sound negative but after trying for so long its hard to get your hopes up! I am, I think, 17DPO. I will let you know. I would so love to join you girls! xx

Hopeforfuture its not negative, all us lttcers no what its like, so understand for sure :hugs::hugs: you will be with us soon, Back a few months ago all I thought was its not going to happen for me but it did I jusst had to wait my turn :dohh: x


----------



## HopeforFuture

Ladies... I'M PREGNANT!

I really can join you Bubbles and Char!!! :)

Other ladies in this thread - DO NOT GIVE UP! It does happen naturally after a year of trying!!! xxx


----------



## bubbles81

Hope - congratulations! I am sooo happy for u!! Please keep popping in this thread n updating as it be great to catch up every now n then to see how things r going x


----------



## charbaby

HopeforFuture said:


> Ladies... I'M PREGNANT!
> 
> I really can join you Bubbles and Char!!! :)
> 
> Other ladies in this thread - DO NOT GIVE UP! It does happen naturally after a year of trying!!! xxx

I knew it omg!!!!!!!!!!! So chuft for you!!!!! It's so exciting me you and bubbles should all be bump buddies :) xxxxx


----------



## HopeforFuture

Oh deffo Char!!! I would love that!!!


----------



## wamommy

WOW ladies, CONGRATULATIONS on the bfps!!!!! :yipee: :yipee:

I still check back from time to time, and am SO happy to see the good news. What a lucky thread this has been!!


----------



## Bumpbananas

bubbles81 said:


> Hey ladies
> Just a little update to let u know I got my BFP last night! I'm soo happy!
> 
> I hope u ladies get urs real soon x

Woweeee massive congrats bubbles sooooo happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bumpbananas

HopeforFuture said:


> Ladies... I'M PREGNANT!
> 
> I really can join you Bubbles and Char!!! :)
> 
> Other ladies in this thread - DO NOT GIVE UP! It does happen naturally after a year of trying!!! xxx

Yay another bfp this is unbelievable news awesome this thread seems soooo lucky heuuuge congrats hope hooray :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bubbles81

Thanks Bump! How r u? X


----------



## Jingles23

Wow Ladies!!! Congratulations to you all! :dance:

I know I was supposed to be taking a break but hubby figured that since we haven't gotten preggo in a year, we don't have to worry about protection during a "break". SO, now I'm in the ttw again..... Hoping that means I can join you all soon!


----------



## HopeforFuture

I hope you can join us soon Jingles - you too bump bananas! xxx

Rooting for you :dust:


----------



## Bumpbananas

Hey I'm on a break since my bloods came thru showing no ovulation which also matches no ov when i had scan before, i am having more bloods done in nov to confirm I'm not ovulating and also to check other hormones. Doc thinks likely I will be referred to fertility specialist which I'm relieved about as I know things aren't quite right though I had really hoped things were working again since the acupuncture. I think I will take a little break and sooo pleased for u ladies I know it will happen for me it's still early days off the depo I guess. Xxxxxx


----------



## HopeforFuture

Bump - I know ladies who have taken a while to begin O again after depo. Unfortunately its normal and just takes a bit of time and patience, which it seems like you have!

Very best of luck to you xxx


----------



## bubbles81

Bump - so sorry that uve had bad news but in a positive way it is great that they will refer u to a FS. They will be able to help u so hopefully it wont be too long before u join us xxx


----------



## charbaby

Hi ladies thought I would pop back and share my scan pics with you. x
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2









scan1.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HopeforFuture

Awww, your baby looks perfect! Did you find out whether its a boy or a girl?

I reckon its a boy...


----------



## bubbles81

Char - thanks for sharing ur scan pics...hope everything is going well for u x

Hope - Im a blueberry as well lol only just put my ticker up today as was abit worried but had a scan 2day n saw babys HB and measured 7&1/2 weeks so im happy now...apart from my morning sickness which is actually in the evening lol hope ur ok x


----------



## charbaby

HopeforFuture said:


> Awww, your baby looks perfect! Did you find out whether its a boy or a girl?
> 
> I reckon its a boy...

have to wait untill 20 week scan for the sex unless we have private 16 week scan, do you really think a boy? thats what i really want would be so good if your right! xxxxx


----------



## wamommy

What gorgeous pics, Char!! I can't believe you're already to the 2nd tri :yipee:

So happy for you :D


----------



## HopeforFuture

bubbles81 said:


> Char - thanks for sharing ur scan pics...hope everything is going well for u x
> 
> Hope - Im a blueberry as well lol only just put my ticker up today as was abit worried but had a scan 2day n saw babys HB and measured 7&1/2 weeks so im happy now...apart from my morning sickness which is actually in the evening lol hope ur ok x

I'm getting less worried as the days go on. My symptoms are persisting so I think that's a good sign. 

I'm very much enjoying this. I feel queezy sometimes but haven't actually been sick. My only symptoms are vast hunger, super-amazing sense of smell (which has its pros and cons!), tiredness and sore boobs. I can easily cope with all of that!

I see the midwife for my 1st app on Monday, then will probably have my 1st scan 4 weeks from there. I'm in no rush - I'd rather wait and see a baby-shaped blob on the screen xx

Sounds like you're doing well. I'm glad :happydance:


----------



## bubbles81

I've never had morning sickness before do this is all new to me! I was really run down n felt terrible for nearly 2 wks but its not so bad now...I feel ok in the morning but as the day goes on I feel really tired n get super bloated in some evenings n feel sick...I've only been sick twice but that's enuff for me lol I also have huge amounts of saliva! It's horrible n that makes me feel sick too...I try to spit it out (I'm sorry I know that sounds disgusting) but as soon as I do it's right bk there. I'm hoping these things will go at the end of 1st trimester x


----------



## Bumpbananas

Just wanted to say m mega glad ur pregnancies are going well. 

I'm looking forward to finding out about my bloods, in bout a weeks time. Hope I will get answers.

Xxxx


----------



## HopeforFuture

I hope everything goes well for you Bumpbananas. :hugs:

Please let us know if you think we are being insensitive and we will stop talking about PG xx


Now hurry up and join us! :haha:


----------



## Bumpbananas

No I'm really glad you're making the most of and enjoying your good news. I've not been waiting long in the whole scheme of things xxx


----------



## pinkhope

Hey there just popping in... long time no chat :)

Can't believe all you preggos!!! So excited for you all. Char-Can't believe you are 14 weeks!!! wowww!!!

Nothing here still, and my husband is about to deploy, so I'm into next fall to try again :/


----------



## HopeforFuture

So how are all the lovely ladies on this thread doing? xx


----------



## charbaby

pinkhope said:


> Hey there just popping in... long time no chat :)
> 
> Can't believe all you preggos!!! So excited for you all. Char-Can't believe you are 14 weeks!!! wowww!!!
> 
> Nothing here still, and my husband is about to deploy, so I'm into next fall to try again :/




HopeforFuture said:


> So how are all the lovely ladies on this thread doing? xx

Pinkhope thanks! Its going so quick. xx

Hope, how are you? Im doing really well thank you, looking forward to finding out the gender and getting a bump :D xx


----------



## HopeforFuture

I'm well thank you Char. I can't believe you haven't got a bump yet! I have already! Its really obvious to me that I'm PG, although to people who don't analyse the way that I look, I reckon they would just think I've put on a bit of weight!

I am looking forward to my first scan - it is at 12 and a half weeks on 20th December. xx


----------



## charbaby

HopeforFuture said:


> I'm well thank you Char. I can't believe you haven't got a bump yet! I have already! Its really obvious to me that I'm PG, although to people who don't analyse the way that I look, I reckon they would just think I've put on a bit of weight!
> 
> I am looking forward to my first scan - it is at 12 and a half weeks on 20th December. xx

Its starting to be more noticable now every day it seems to poke out that little bit more. how is everything going now? Your nearly in double figures!! I love it everytime I get to that next stage. Looking forward to next wednesday when Ill be 16 weeks and can actually tell people I am 4 months pregnant sounds a little better than saying weeks :haha:. xxxx


----------



## HopeforFuture

Everything is going well thank you! I feel generally very good and am making sure I eat sensibly and don't over-exert myself. 

I get nauseated sometimes and have had morning sickness this week for the first time, and I fall asleep from about 8.30pm at night right through until morning! Nothing I can't cope with though!

I can't wait for the next 3 weeks to go by! We see the midwife next Tuesday, I have my scan 20th December, and then we announce it to the world at Christmas time! Can't wait!


----------



## Bumpbananas

Just got bfp 11 or 12 dpo!!!! Yay!!! Very cautiously pregnant hope it goes ok!!! Turns out I had b vits deficiency cos things started to change after I took B vits. I'm also using prog cream and will go on using it too now.. So glad to be joining you guys xx.


----------



## HopeforFuture

Bumpbananas said:


> Just got bfp 11 or 12 dpo!!!! Yay!!! Very cautiously pregnant hope it goes ok!!! Turns out I had b vits deficiency cos things started to change after I took B vits. I'm also using prog cream and will go on using it too now.. So glad to be joining you guys xx.

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!! So happy for you! xx


----------



## Jingles23

Oh, just realized I forgot to update here. I got my bfp a few weeks ago. I'm 6+5 today!!! So excited. My first ultrasound is Jan 4. Can't wait to see my little bean. :dance:


----------



## wamommy

EEEEP!! So happy for you guys and your bfps :D This truly has been a lucky thread, with so many graduates!! :happydance: Huge congrats!


----------



## Bumpbananas

Jingles23 said:


> Oh, just realized I forgot to update here. I got my bfp a few weeks ago. I'm 6+5 today!!! So excited. My first ultrasound is Jan 4. Can't wait to see my little bean. :dance:


Fantastic news Jingles big congrats!!!! Xxxx :happydance:


----------



## charbaby

wow congrats to all you ladies with your bfps so exciting!!! xx


----------



## HopeforFuture

Jingles23 said:


> Oh, just realized I forgot to update here. I got my bfp a few weeks ago. I'm 6+5 today!!! So excited. My first ultrasound is Jan 4. Can't wait to see my little bean. :dance:

Congratulations Jingles!!! :happydance:


----------



## charbaby

Hope for future have you moved over to 2nd tri now? Its so much more better in there all the worrying finally disapears after a few weeks :D


----------



## HopeforFuture

Char - yep, I'm in my 2nd tri now but I haven't moved over to that part of the site. TBH, I've found that a lot of people in the pregnancy forums only talk about negative things and it either gets me down or worries me! I much prefer little threads like this one! :hugs:

Have you found out whether you're having a boy or a girl yet? I'm dying to know! x


----------



## charbaby

HopeforFuture said:


> Char - yep, I'm in my 2nd tri now but I haven't moved over to that part of the site. TBH, I've found that a lot of people in the pregnancy forums only talk about negative things and it either gets me down or worries me! I much prefer little threads like this one! :hugs:
> 
> Have you found out whether you're having a boy or a girl yet? I'm dying to know! x

Yeah I found that with first tri :/ But 2nd tri is so much more better, We have a thread which I started in 1st tri and then got carried on to 2nd tri so its nice to talk to the same ladies since 3/4 weeks pregnant, I don't know yet my gender scan is Monday we are all super excited, I think its a girl, both the kids think its a boy but o/h hasn't got a clue what to think lol. Only 3 more days tho :D I will update on here, When is your due date? x


----------



## bubbles81

Congratulations to bump n jingles!! Soo happy for u both :) xxx


----------



## charbaby

i am on team pink ladies x


----------



## Jingles23

charbaby said:


> i am on team pink ladies x

Yay!!! Congrats!!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Ooops... I got that one wrong then Char :blush: - I reckon I'm having a boy so perhaps I'll be having a girl - I find out in just under 5 weeks! 

Congratulations on your news :hugs:

My due date was moved by two days so I am now due 4th July

I am already very obviously pregnant - I think I'm going to be ma-hoosive! :haha:


----------



## wamommy

Congrats on a girl, Char!! Girls are just lovely :D


----------



## Bumpbananas

Congrats on ur news of lil girl Char x


----------



## charbaby

Haven't been on this thread for ages! Just wondering how all you lovely ladies are doing? xxx


----------



## bubbles81

Hey Char :)
Everything's goin great with me! I'm nearly 31 weeks now n really can't wait to have the baby :) we didn't find out the sex so we're looking forward to a surprise! How's everything with u? x


----------



## HopeforFuture

Aw Bubbles, glad to hear you're OK! I hadn't heard from you in ages and was worried for you, but I'm so glad everything's going well! YAAAAAAAY!

Everything is going well for me too. I'm the only person I know not needing extra scans or intervention. I feel very lucky. 30 weeks today and cannot wait to meet my little one!

How are you Char? You must be nearly there? xx


----------



## bubbles81

Hey Hope :)
Its good to hear from u too! Everything's gone well for me as well although its starting to get about uncomfortable now but I'm not complaining! I'm 31 weeks 2moro (my ticker is a few days out as my scan bumped me forward). Not long to go for any of us...lets hope the next few weeks go by really quickly :) x


----------



## wamommy

So happy for all of you!! Wow, time certainly does fly, doesn't it? 

My little monkey was born February 4th :D He's almost 11 weeks now. Can you believe it?

I hope all of your births go well and will hope for an update :flower:


----------



## charbaby

Hey Ladies great to here from you :)
You 2 are both 30 weeks wow didn't realize we was that close!
I was 36 weeks yesterday, going for a growth scan today as measuring 41 weeks :blush:
Hope everything is well with her. I'll update soon x


----------



## charbaby

Hiya been hospital today baby measuring big so booked in for induction on the 9th May x


----------



## wamommy

What a nice Spring birthday! Congrats :)


----------



## HopeforFuture

That's so soon Char! Best of luck :hugs:
Have you decided on a name now? x


----------



## charbaby

Thanks :)
and no name yet! we are finding it so hard to decide on one but think we will wait till she is here now, 12 days to go! x


----------



## Jingles23

Wow!! You girls are so far now! I'm 24 weeks today. Everything has been going well. Can't wait to meet this little though!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Hi lovely ladies! Just checking in to see how you all are!

AFM, I'm still waiting... waiting... waiting... :dohh:

Due date is today, and not a hint of any signs of the start of labour. Baby is obviously too comfy!



So how is everyone?

Bubbles - have you had your baby yet? x


----------



## bubbles81

Hey Hope :)

I'm 7 days overdue today - cant believe it! I've had 2 sweeps and am going to be induced at the weekend if it still hasn't arrived :)

Good luck to you and I hope everyone else is doing well :) x


----------



## Jingles23

Wow! Can't believe you ladies are due already! Hope your deliveries go well and you can meet your little ones soon. I'm 33+5 and can't wait!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Bubbles - best of luck for the weekend or before! :happydance:

I get my first sweep on Monday if baby hasn't shown any signs of coming out by then. I haven't yet been offered a second sweep but my induction date will be 14th July if she still doesn't want to come out!

Jingles - you're not that far behind us! Is everything going well for you? x


----------



## Jingles23

Hope the weekend goes well for you Bubbles!

Hope - she'll come soon!!! 

Things are going well for me. I was getting a little nervous because babe was breech at 30 weeks still but my midwife was able to turn him/her really easily and he/she seems to be staying put. Just really looking forward to a different experience this time. We are doing a home water birth. Can't wait to meet this little one and see what my daughter thinks of being a big sister.


----------



## charbaby

Just realized I havent updated since having baby, She came on her own the 9th May the day I was ment to be induced, weighing 8lb 15 onz, she is now 8 weeks and 1 day old weighing 11lb 10 onz!
 



Attached Files:







Marlee 8 weeks.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## charbaby

Her name is Marlee :)
 



Attached Files:







Marlee 2 months old.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jingles23

Congratulations Char! She is beautiful!!!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Best of luck Jingles! I'm glad your baby was easily turned :) I opted not to have a water birth - you'll have to let me know what you thought of the experience.

Char - beautiful baby!!!

AFM... I gave birth to my beautiful baby daughter Roseanna Elise on 5th July, one day after due date. Had a very difficult labour because baby decided to twist back to back once she was in the birth canal (!) but ended up labouring naturally in the end. I'm pretty much back to my normal self and LOVING being a mommy.

Here's another piccy:

I feel so lucky!
 



Attached Files:







roseanna8.jpg
File size: 5.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## GlitterandBug

Ladies!! I haven't been on here for an absolute age - since before DS was born in Feb!

Congrats on your gorgeous new arrivals! :happydance:

My little boy arrived on 13.02.13 weighing 8lb 9oz after a 7 hr labour (and 2 days previous induction!)...he's nearly 6 months old now and I'm already planning no 3!! :dohh: :wacko:


----------



## charbaby

Hi ladies can you pls take two minutes to vote for my daughter pls x

Link deleted by moderator.


----------

